# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #23



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

awarded to certain women of the left -


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Will pray that he passed it. Did he?


He didn`t get to take it Jokim. He has to wait 10 more days to take his test as he was issued another learners permit last month. 
The poor lad was so disappointed bless his heart.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I was fearing for you for a second, thought maybe a mouse in the house yikes!
> ceiling fan :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's funny, Gali!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know. I can't imagine anyone on here getting in trouble.


It just doesn't seem fair that KPG gets suspended. She's just defending herself and us (our side). They should suspend the whole left lot of them if they want to be fair.
KPG has earned the FF Medal of Honor, don't you think? How shall we reward her?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know. I can't imagine anyone on here getting in trouble.


I know. How could this happen?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> He didn`t get to take it Jokim. He has to wait 10 more days to take his test as he was issued another learners permit last month.
> The poor lad was so disappointed bless his heart.


Oh, I can feel his disappointment. Hope the 10 days pass quickly.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> awarded to certain women of the left -


And here is yours westy, and everyone else here on this thread ♥


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Your cranes and flamingos are very eye-catching. You should make them to sell them and make lots of money on them.


I am going to make a bunch and sell them at the local farmers market.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I dearly think all of you on this thread are my friends on KP. I'm sending the love of God & blessings to you.
> 
> I have a busy day with Bible study tonight at 4 PM so chat later, Hugs, Jane


We love you too Janie. God Bless you too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, go spend it, Yarnie. (This isn't an April Fools gag, is it?)
> Humming Birds already, CB? I am looking forward to our first, around mid May. Love the little guys. Sometimes I'll have 12-13 around my two feeders.


Yes . I have it marked on my calendar when time to have my feeders out. Last year it was April 4th but they came yesterday. I have to fill my feeder every day in the summer. I buy the 25 lb sack of sugar. I really enjoy them too.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> It just doesn't seem fair that KPG gets suspended. She's just defending herself and us (our side). They should suspend the whole left lot of them if they want to be fair.
> KPG has earned the FF Medal of Honor, don't you think? How shall we reward her?


Please can you tell me what has happened? KPG has always been the lefties target ,no matter the topic. I agree ,admin should boot all the nasty talking ,opinionated, self proclaimed experts on everything ladies off here.I did notice since janet cooke got booted the obamacare topic shriveled and not been added to for several days, like they are afraid to get on here and get booted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My youngest son is flying to the Philippines on Wednesday. I am requesting prayers for a safe flight and to keep him safe while he is there. I will share more when he returns home. He has traveled internationally many times.


Will be praying for his safe trip. We always worry when our kids are away. I will be praying angels over him and cover him with the Blood of Jesus.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A preview of the afghan I`m knitting. It`s the largest afghan i`ve ever made.... nearly 450 stitches in each row when it`s completed sometime in December for our 25th wedding anniversary hopefully


WOW!!! It is beautiful! Is that the pattern you were having trouble with a few weeks ago?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Does anyone know how long the suspension is? I hope its soon.
> We need to have a party when Gifty comes back..... I`ll bake a cake.


I'll bring the wine and ice cream.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Oh, I can feel his disappointment. Hope the 10 days pass quickly.


that may be for the best, if he was so excited ,he may have not passed it at that time.I know he wanted it badly, but I'm sure he will do well on the test when he takes it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They want to be surprised so we will just have to wait for the big day to find out. Mom-to-be (Ashley) is a NICU nurse and was put on medical leave a couple of weeks ago, but grateful that she hasn't been put on bed rest, just needs to take it easy.
> 
> I'm working on moccasin style booties, socks and hats for them now and will make blankets for the fall. These babies are the first grands on both sides of the family and they are already getting so much stuff.
> 
> I know what you mean about choosing the pattern and the yarn - I've still got some WIP that I lost interest in.


I thought that is what you said that they wanted to wait to be surprised.
Ashley needs bed rest just like Thumpers dil. Can't take any chances .
Those moccasins are sooooo cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> That is so correct.
> They blame the Koch brothers for destruction but never mention Soro's and Obama destruction.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, they knock us for anything and everything because we are not in their group. I have strong, broad shoulders and can take whatever they dish out. They matter not.


Amen!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> I finally caught her and got a picture of her wearing the scarf, she loved it. The last pic is another hobby I have.


I think she like it. I have seen your other hobbies. Great job!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately you read it right. KPG got suspended and also Janet Cooke, aka Julen2 also got suspended. There is even the possibility that the left will lose 2 more because Admin has not taken down the offending posts. But then again, the last is probably a lot of hot air. Seeing is believing.


KPG is still with us in spirit. Hi KPG. We love you and miss you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> awarded to certain women of the left -


BEST one yet! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Is that enough smilies faces?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Talk about April fool's day.http://blog.heritage.org/2014/04/01/obamacare-april-fools-the-jokes-on-us/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> I am going to make a bunch and sell them at the local farmers market.


Good idea karverr; with spring coming up, I think they'll be very popular


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WOW!!! It is beautiful! Is that the pattern you were having trouble with a few weeks ago?


Thank you bumpy. Yes that`s the one I had trouble with....the RT and LT`s inside the diamond. So instead I used a cable needle for the same effect. It may take longer but I feel more comfortable knitting what I know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I thought that is what you said that they wanted to wait to be surprised.
> Ashley needs bed rest just like Thumpers dil. Can't take any chances .
> Those moccasins are sooooo cute!


The moccasins are a free pattern from Berroco - 
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/bethany-booties

I still have some of the suede yarn in a dark green and natural colours, but it's been discontinued. I've also made them out of a medium weight cotton before and they turned out pretty good. Its an easy pattern but adding the fringe is slow going.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> BEST one yet! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Is that enough smilies faces?


Careful CB - we wouldn't want a certain dame to get jealous :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Careful CB - we wouldn't want a certain dame to get jealous :XD:


She will say I am racist.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> The moccasins are a free pattern from Berroco -
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/bethany-booties
> 
> I still have some of the suede yarn in a dark green and natural colours, but it's been discontinued. I've also made them out of a medium weight cotton before and they turned out pretty good. Its an easy pattern but adding the fringe is slow going.


Wow suede yarn....sounds fantastic.....and just perfect for moccassins.

:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She will say I am racist.


and then make sure she gives you at least one more :thumbdown: than your :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and then make sure she gives you at least one more :thumbdown: than your :thumbup:


Okay


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Wow suede yarn....sounds fantastic.....and just perfect for moccassins.
> 
> :thumbup:


it's only nylon, but looks and feels like suede.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG is still with us in spirit. Hi KPG. We love you and miss you![/
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Okay


I'll have to look for a "petty" award - there must be one somewhere


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My youngest son is flying to the Philippines on Wednesday. I am requesting prayers for a safe flight and to keep him safe while he is there. I will share more when he returns home. He has traveled internationally many times.


Will say a prayer for him nightly Joey?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will say a prayer for him nightly Joey?


Now is the safest time to fly.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. So we went down and took in our ticket to collect and guess what.

APRIL FOOLS

I am sorry, no I am not. You all know that I can not be 

silly. Life is too short not to have a bit of fun.

{;is ota;;oee mkess a,e

Now come on it was funny, Hey I don't hear you laughing.

CB, thanks for helping me. Your the best.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

For those that listen to Mark Levin on the radio like I always do....Col Allen West is about to appear on his show. Two awesome men together.
http://player.listenlive.co/25111


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. So we went down and took in our ticket to collect and guess what.
> 
> APRIL FOOLS
> 
> ...


I believed you!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Mark Levin began his show today with an epic rant
http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-blasts-obama-for-his-castro-like-campaign-rally-spewing-obamacare-lies-to-his-clapping-seal-sycophants/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you bumpy. Yes that`s the one I had trouble with....the RT and LT`s inside the diamond. So instead I used a cable needle for the same effect. It may take longer but I feel more comfortable knitting what I know.


Good idea :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. So we went down and took in our ticket to collect and guess what.
> 
> APRIL FOOLS
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

So am I correct that Janet Cooke was also Julen2. If this is correct the whole lot of those lefties have more than one name on KP.

The entire bunch should be thrown off because if one of them knows how to be more than one person then they all are 2 or 3 people who are hateful with us. How do they become more than one person? Can't Admin catch them?

I have thought VocalLisa is an old person from what she has said in different quotes. I once told her she didn't know me well enough to make those statements about me & her answer was it is easy to know you!

Karverr, your scarf & birds are a work of art. I'm glad you are on this site as you are very creative.

Hugs, Jane


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> So am I correct that Janet Cooke was also Julen2. If this is correct the whole lot of those lefties have more than one name on KP.
> 
> The entire bunch should be thrown off because if one of them knows how to be more than one person then they all are 2 or 3 people who are hateful with us. How do they become more than one person? Can't Admin catch them?
> 
> ...


I always thought that one person had multiple names and posts in the site.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. So we went down and took in our ticket to collect and guess what.
> 
> APRIL FOOLS
> 
> ...


Yarnie, I thought you were KPG from your Avatar. We all should change to this Avatar in solidarity to KPG!

Where do I find it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. So we went down and took in our ticket to collect and guess what.
> 
> APRIL FOOLS
> 
> ...


You got me Yarnie - that was a good one! :lol:

And I love, love your new avatar!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I always thought that one person had multiple names and posts in the site.


Now we know for sure!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Now we know for sure!


Yes!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I always thought that one person had multiple names and posts in the site.


Now we know for sure!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Everyone, I just clicked on Yarnie's Avatar, saved it then uploaded it to my Avatar for my support of KPG.

If you want to do the same that would be great.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How do you save?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is for you KPG, just remember we are still friends

They think they won, but they really lost.

The Adv. you left for me.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

THE 'Y' CHROMOSOME
People born before 1946 are called - The Greatest Generation.
People born between 1946 and 1964 are called - The Baby Boomers.
People born between 1965 and 1979 are called - Generation X.
And people born between 1980 and 2010 are called -Generation Y.
Why do we call the last group -Generation Y ?
Y should I get a job?
Y should I leave home and find my own place?
Y should I get a car when I can borrow yours?
Y should I clean my room?
Y should I wash and iron my own clothes?
Y should I buy any food?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyy
I stand with Gifty!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How did you do that Wendy?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> THE 'Y' CHROMOSOME
> People born before 1946 are called - The Greatest Generation.
> People born between 1946 and 1964 are called - The Baby Boomers.
> People born between 1965 and 1979 are called - Generation X.
> ...


Oh Karveer good one and y do we have to put up with their nonsense.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did you do that Wendy?


Bumpy .... I right clicked the avatar and saved it in my pix folder. Then I went to 'my profile' 
Then I went down that page to 'my avatar' and clicked on 'choose file', went to the pic which I renamed yarny, and then clicked on 'update avatar'


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is fun now they won't be able to tell us apart, but then again neither will we.


Yea KGP see we are still the best of friends


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Its so funny now I know KPG would laugh as we all now have to look at name of person posting. 

She would love it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Off to watch my Brit soaps and do some more knitting.
Will be back later


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Karveer love the picture of the scarf, what a wonderful person your pastor's wife is.

Also wow love the birds. You really must think about selling them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kitty,

You made me cry when I saw the flags, thank you for putting them there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Off to watch my Brit soaps and do some more knitting.
> Will be back later


Which one is on? Did I miss one? I have been watching mid wifes, and Mr. Selridge don't know if I spelt it right


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I still haven't watched the last year of Downton Abbey.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Which one is on? Did I miss one? I have been watching mid wifes, and Mr. Selridge don't know if I spelt it right


A Welsh speaking soap Pobol Y Cwm (The Peoples Valley), Emmerdale on ITV, and Doctors on iPlayer (BBC)

Mr Selfridge started on Masterpiece Theatre Sunday, but I watched it the night it debuted on ITV in January. I have already seen Call the Midwife on BBC, and Downton Abbey on ITV. 
I watch them 'live' through a VPN monthly subscription ($5). I also watch Australian soaps on it too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A Welsh speaking soap Pobol Y Cwm (The Peoples Valley), Emmerdale on ITV, and Doctors on iPlayer (BBC)
> 
> Mr Selfridge started on Masterpiece Theatre Sunday, but I watched it the night it debuted on ITV in January. I have already seen Call the Midwife on BBC, and Downton Abbey on ITV.
> I watch them 'live' through a VPN monthly subscription ($5). I also watch Australian soaps on it too.


What is ITV? never heard of it. I watch selfridge now I can spell it right thanks to your post on Sunday . You are so lucky you get to see it before all of us.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What is ITV? never heard of it. I watch selfridge now I can spell it right thanks to your post on Sunday . You are so lucky you get to see it before all of us.


ITV is the British tv channel that shows Emmerdale and Coronation Street. Because of the 5 hour time difference I can watch them at 4pm my time


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been asked to copy and paste this for everyone.
Dear friends,

I just started reading the Denim thread and saw what was done with the avatars 
on my behalf.

Please, everyone, know how much I appreciate your kindness and your support.

You are all so true and great friends, and I cannot thank you all enough.

Of course, yall are nuts but at least RWNs!

Choose Joy,
KPG


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The 92-year-old, petite, well-poised and proud lady, who is fully dressed each morning by eight oclock, with her hair fashionably coifed and makeup perfectly applied, even though she is legally blind, moved to a nursing home today. Her husband of 70 years recently passed away, making the move necessary.

After many hours of waiting patiently in the lobby of the nursing home, she smiled sweetly when told her room was ready. As she maneuvered her walker to the elevator, I provided a visual description of her tiny room, including the eyelet sheets that had been hung on her window. I love it, she stated with the enthusiasm of an eight-year-old having just been presented with a new puppy.

Mrs. Jones, you havent seen the room . just wait.

That doesnt have anything to do with it, she replied. Happiness is something you decide on ahead of time. Whether I like my room or not doesnt depend on how the furniture is arranged, its how I arrange my mind. I already decided to love it. Its a decision I make every morning when I wake up. I have a choice; I can spend the day in bed recounting the difficulty I have with the parts of my body that no longer work, or get out of bed and be thankful for the ones that do. Each day is a gift, and as long as my eyes open Ill focus on the new day and all the happy memories Ive stored away, just for this time in my life.

She went on to explain, Old age is like a bank account, you withdraw from what youve put in. So, my advice to you would be to deposit a lot of happiness in the bank account of memories Thank you for your part in filling my Memory bank. I am still depositing.

And with a smile, she said: Remember the five simple rules to be happy:

1. Free your heart from hatred.
2. Free your mind from worries.
3. Live simply.
4. Give more.
5. Expect less


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been asked to copy and paste this for everyone.
> Dear friends,
> 
> I just started reading the Denim thread and saw what was done with the avatars
> ...


Thanks Gifty. And we love you right back.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

karverr said:


> I finally caught her and got a picture of her wearing the scarf, she loved it. The last pic is another hobby I have.


What are you making your birds out of?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Bon, they are not hard. First you get a 4" pvc pipe, a schedule 20,or 40,the thick walled stuff. You lay out the pattern on the pipe, then use a jig saw to cut them out. I then sand all the edges I cut plus the smooth surfaces of the bird.Then I use a heat gun with 1500 watts and heat the place I want to bend . when it gets hot enough I bend it the shape I want and put it in water to cool it to stay how I bent it. now you have to tape and paper the bird for painting each color it takes several days for each color. I use Krylon "Fusion" spray paint as it is made for plastic. you drill a hole in the feet and can use a screw to mount it or a long spike to place in yard.


Oh, my goodness - that's quite a project. The finished product is delightful! I'm not good at that kind of thing. Yesterday I painted two unfinished rocking chairs for grandkids. I usually paint them by hand, but this time I tried a spray. The orange was too thin. The purple was glitter paint - too rough for a little one. So I'm back to square one. Tomorrow I'll buy the paint I've used before and try again. My learning curve!

Did you have to try several times to get it right? They look so neatly done. I do not have that gift (of neatness), but I admire it and strive for it.

Thanks for sharing the process! I've noticed at art festivals that most artists/artisans are very generous in sharing how they create. I find it very interesting.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been asked to copy and paste this for everyone.
> Dear friends,
> 
> I just started reading the Denim thread and saw what was done with the avatars
> ...


Hi Everyone...mind if I join you?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> For those that listen to Mark Levin on the radio like I always do....Col Allen West is about to appear on his show. Two awesome men together.
> http://player.listenlive.co/25111


I like West lots!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hi Everyone...mind if I join you?


So glad you did love your adv. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. So we went down and took in our ticket to collect and guess what.
> 
> APRIL FOOLS
> 
> ...


You are a very naughty girl! And THAT was perfect - you got me going. If there's an award for April Fool's jokes, you just won. And that's better than the lottery any old day!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I like West lots!


yes,


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So glad you did love your adv. :roll:


Thanks Yarnie...I've always wanted to felt these hearts...maybe now I will!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are a very naughty girl! And THAT was perfect - you got me going. If there's an award for April Fool's jokes, you just won. And that's better than the lottery any old day!!


I thought you all would catch on as I do not do the lottery only once in a while and only for 1.00.

Yes it is better then a lottery, God gives me all I need. Life is to short not to have some joy and laughter. He must love humor as look he made me. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks Yarnie...I've always wanted to felt these hearts...maybe now I will!


Oh you just have to it is really not hard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hi Everyone...mind if I join you?


Please do. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We are sort of lost with out KPG she made us all laugh. Sure you know that. Glad you came and joined us. We are some silly women here. So grab a chair and sit a spell.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Y'all.

I miss her too. I hope she comes back, but I don't know if she will.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz time.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151948885767085&set=a.379893722084.165365.339605972084&type=1&theater I am Sir Walter Scott.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks Y'all.
> 
> I miss her too. I hope she comes back, but I don't know if she will.


me to, she gave me so much love and laughs and faith. She put up with what the AOW did and said about her. 
But what can you expect from persons who think they are right and the rest of the world is wrong.

Don't think she will , but can hope she may. The othe side has had people kick off and they have come back with same name then did their new game of lets change names and they have done it to the point where I just laugh as you can read their post and know right away who they are. Know KPG would not do that. She does not like to lie or pretend she is not that way she is who she is. Truth and will not change. Does that make sense I am tired been a long day.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me to, she gave me so much love and laughs and faith. She put up with what the AOW did and said about her.
> But what can you expect from persons who think they are right and the rest of the world is wrong.
> 
> Don't think she will , but can hope she may. The othe side has had people kick off and they have come back with same name then did their new game of lets change names and they have done it to the point where I just laugh as you can read their post and know right away who they are. Know KPG would not do that. She does not like to lie or pretend she is not that way she is who she is. Truth and will not change. Does that make sense I am tired been a long day.


That makes perfect sense!

She was a great help to me when they started coming after me...letting me know who was who and all the background history...etc etc


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Its so funny now I know KPG would laugh as we all now have to look at name of person posting.
> 
> She would love it.


 :thumbup: That she would. So glad you started us off Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That makes perfect sense!
> 
> She was a great help to me when they started coming after me...letting me know who was who and all the background history...etc etc


That sounds like our KPG always there to help us along. Can you tell I really miss her. Always there when we were attack, and standing up for us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: That she would. So glad you started us off Yarnie!


I am getting lost right now, have to look at names. Wonder what will happen when and if we post to the ladies on the left.
Won't know who is who.

Oh no I just had a thought no I can't go there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The 92-year-old, petite, well-poised and proud lady, who is fully dressed each morning by eight oclock, with her hair fashionably coifed and makeup perfectly applied, even though she is legally blind, moved to a nursing home today. Her husband of 70 years recently passed away, making the move necessary.
> 
> After many hours of waiting patiently in the lobby of the nursing home, she smiled sweetly when told her room was ready. As she maneuvered her walker to the elevator, I provided a visual description of her tiny room, including the eyelet sheets that had been hung on her window. I love it, she stated with the enthusiasm of an eight-year-old having just been presented with a new puppy.
> 
> ...


That was a great message CB; thanks for posting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today dh and I went to Little Rock to do an estimate on a job. First I wanted to go to Michael to look for a needle. When I got back in the car I said drive into the Mac Donalds and get us a burger. He drove around in the maze. We got to the window to order .He punched the button with his well rehearsted order ( you know how men always get it wrong?)I was waiting and noticed all the prices for Ice cream. I thought those are too high and why is it all ice cream on the menu. Just then a small voice came over the speaker. This is TooGoodToBeYogurt can I help you? LOL I started laughing. Dh said said no thank you we will come inside. After we went out laughing dh drove to the next parking lot and drove to the real MacDonald's window to order. By that time he was all confused. Order 6 hamburger and 2 fries and 2 cokes. Lol We had a good laugh and said we DO need to get out more. We could have told the girl it was an April's fool joke but it was the truth we were lost.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you President Obama. You are a true follower of Christ Jesus. 

Matthew 25:40

And the King shall answer and say unto them, Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done it unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done it unto me.

- King James Bible "Authorized Version", Cambridge Edition



"Yes We Did, America!"



Hello everyone,

Last night, the first open enrollment period under the Affordable Care Act came to an end.

And this afternoon, we announced that 7.1 million Americans have now signed up for private insurance plans through the new Health Insurance Marketplaces.

7.1 million.

That doesn't count the more than 3 million young adults who have gained insurance under this law by staying on their families' plans. It doesn't count the millions more who have gotten covered through the expansion of Medicaid and the Children's Health Insurance Program. It doesn't include the more than 100 million folks who now have better care -- who are receiving additional benefits, like mammograms and contraceptive care, at no extra cost.

Now, millions of our fellow Americans have the comfort and peace of mind that comes with knowing they're no longer leaving their health and well-being to chance. For many of them, quality health insurance wasn't an option until this year -- maybe because they couldn't afford it, or because a pre-existing condition kept them locked out of a discriminatory system.

Today, that's changed. And while our long-broken health care system may not be completely fixed, it's without question a lot better. That's something to be proud of -- and there's no good reason to go back.

Regardless of your politics, or your feelings about the Affordable Care Act, millions more Americans with health coverage is something that's good for our economy and our country.

At the end of the day, that is what this law -- and the other reforms we're fighting for, from a 21st-century immigration system to a fairer wage for every American who's willing to work for it -- are all about:

Making sure our country lives up to our highest ideals.

I am thankful to be your President today, and every day. And I am proud that this law will continue to make life better for millions of Americans in the years to come.

Thank you.

President Barack Obama




Unsubscribe | Privacy Policy 
Please do not reply to this email. Contact the White House

We're updating the White House privacy policy on April 18. Learn more.

The White House  1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW  Washington, DC 20500  202-456-1111


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz time.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151948885767085&set=a.379893722084.165365.339605972084&type=1&theater I am Sir Walter Scott.


sorry CB - I only got photos without a quiz


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh is he lying again. To funny let all give a cheer for the one who can not cross his legs as much as he has cross his lies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am getting lost right now, have to look at names. Wonder what will happen when and if we post to the ladies on the left.
> Won't know who is who.
> 
> Oh no I just had a thought no I can't go there.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today dh and I went to Little Rock to do an estimate on a job. First I wanted to go to Michael to look for a needle. When I got back in the car I said drive into the Mac Donalds and get us a burger. He drove around in the maze. We got to the window to order .He punched the button with his well rehearsted order ( you know how men always get it wrong?)I was waiting and noticed all the prices for Ice cream. I thought those are too high and why is it all ice cream on the menu. Just then a small voice came over the speaker. This is TooGoodToBeYogurt can I help you? LOL I started laughing. Dh said said no thank you we will come inside. After we went out laughing dh drove to the next parking lot and drove to the real MacDonald's window to order. By that time he was all confused. Order 6 hamburger and 2 fries and 2 cokes. Lol We had a good laugh and said we DO need to get out more. We could have told the girl it was an April's fool joke but it was the truth we were lost.


Oh CB that is so so funny. Wish I had been there. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today dh and I went to Little Rock to do an estimate on a job. First I wanted to go to Michael to look for a needle. When I got back in the car I said drive into the Mac Donalds and get us a burger. He drove around in the maze. We got to the window to order .He punched the button with his well rehearsted order ( you know how men always get it wrong?)I was waiting and noticed all the prices for Ice cream. I thought those are too high and why is it all ice cream on the menu. Just then a small voice came over the speaker. This is TooGoodToBeYogurt can I help you? LOL I started laughing. Dh said said no thank you we will come inside. After we went out laughing dh drove to the next parking lot and drove to the real MacDonald's window to order. By that time he was all confused. Order 6 hamburger and 2 fries and 2 cokes. Lol We had a good laugh and said we DO need to get out more. We could have told the girl it was an April's fool joke but it was the truth we were lost.


 :lol: good day out. Did you get some yarn too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sorry CB - I only got photos without a quiz


me too. :?:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sorry CB - I only got photos without a quiz


Did you click on the sign that says click here to find out? I just tried it and it worked for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you click on the sign that says click here to find out? I just tried it and it worked for me.


yes will go back and try again


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: good day out. Did you get some yarn too?


I mainly just looked around. I found a circular needle. Didn't have any sock yarn at Michaels or HL. Not a size 1 dpn either. Everyone must be knitting socks. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nope it still will not work for me.

have to leave for tonight as it is late here. But thanks all for leting me have a bit of funny and April Fools .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night Yarnie. God's Blessing on you dear friend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=708049219255210&set=a.401034789956656.90394.389658314427637&type=1&theater


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you President Obama. You are a true follower of Christ Jesus.
> 
> Matthew 25:40
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=134217643419886&set=a.111682442340073.1073741829.111204039054580


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope it still will not work for me.
> 
> have to leave for tonight as it is late here. But thanks all for leting me have a bit of funny and April Fools .


Night Yarnie, sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

another ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> another ...


Yes


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a personal friend's son.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjLnW2YOBPw&feature=share


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds about right
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2594309/President-plans-victory-lap-strong-Obamacare-enrollment-Sebelius-faces-unpopular-law-blank-stare-tough-questions-remain-whos-signing-up.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a personal friend's son.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjLnW2YOBPw&feature=share


Uses his talents to share God's love; your friend must be very proud of him.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you save?


Yes, how?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> THE 'Y' CHROMOSOME
> People born before 1946 are called - The Greatest Generation.
> People born between 1946 and 1964 are called - The Baby Boomers.
> People born between 1965 and 1979 are called - Generation X.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> another ...


ditto


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The 92-year-old, petite, well-poised and proud lady, who is fully dressed each morning by eight oclock, with her hair fashionably coifed and makeup perfectly applied, even though she is legally blind, moved to a nursing home today. Her husband of 70 years recently passed away, making the move necessary.
> 
> After many hours of waiting patiently in the lobby of the nursing home, she smiled sweetly when told her room was ready. As she maneuvered her walker to the elevator, I provided a visual description of her tiny room, including the eyelet sheets that had been hung on her window. I love it, she stated with the enthusiasm of an eight-year-old having just been presented with a new puppy.
> 
> ...


This is good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: That she would. So glad you started us off Yarnie!


Not all of us - still trying to figure out how to make my computer do this. Still - KPG has my wholehearted support.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a personal friend's son.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjLnW2YOBPw&feature=share


Very nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Sounds about right
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2594309/President-plans-victory-lap-strong-Obamacare-enrollment-Sebelius-faces-unpopular-law-blank-stare-tough-questions-remain-whos-signing-up.html


As usual, he has it completely wrong.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> ditto


Whoa - creepy!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning All...

This is the day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> ditto


That's too scary...I really don't think I could use it!

:lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, how?


To save kpg's avatar:
- right click on the avatar with your mouse
- select "save image" from the drop list
- save it on your computer
- go to avatar section of your profile
- use the browse button to get to your photos
- select the photo and update


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> ditto


 :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning All...
> 
> This is the day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!


Good Morning Gerslay, how are you today?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I had a lovely email from Gifty this morning....I hope you all did too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear KPG, I miss your hair avatar, I miss the jokes, I miss the friendship, I miss the laughter, I miss your pictures of your talents and I just miss you being here.
Thinking of You,
Galinipper


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> To save kpg's avatar:
> - right click on the avatar with your mouse
> - select "save image" from the drop list
> - save it on your computer
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Dear KPG, I miss your hair avatar, I miss the jokes, I miss the friendship, I miss the laughter, I miss your pictures of your talents and I just miss you being here.
> Thinking of You,
> Galinipper


Ditto. Come back soon!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152131336470450&set=vb.690120449&type=2&theater

dance like no one's watching


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I had a lovely email from Gifty this morning....I hope you all did too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good Morning Gerslay, how are you today?


I'm well, thanks! How about you?

Actually I'm off to a dentist appointment. I used to hate going to the dentist when I was young, but they have improved their technique so much that its really not that bad anymore.

Catch y'all later, ladies!

(I got an email also...let's keep her connected so much that she just HAS to come back)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Cheeky, some People know no shame.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Dear KPG, I miss your hair avatar, I miss the jokes, I miss the friendship, I miss the laughter, I miss your pictures of your talents and I just miss you being here.
> Thinking of You,
> Galinipper


Amen me two!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hi Everyone...mind if I join you?


Glad to have you join us. Thanks for using KPG's Avatar! We need you dear friend. Hugs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Uses his talents to share God's love; your friend must be very proud of him.


He takes after his dad. All of the family have the same talent. Even the girls. They are the most wonderful family.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz time.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151948885767085&set=a.379893722084.165365.339605972084&type=1&theater I am Sir Walter Scott.


Wow, I'm KPG!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thank you President Obama. You are a true follower of Christ Jesus.
> 
> Matthew 25:40
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yarnie, I've said it before, and I'll say it again: You are a GENIUS!! I had no idea you were such a computer guru. I saved to desktop and it worked. A thousand thank yous.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, I'm KPG!


Me too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks learned it just like you, do not know that much about computers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Dear KPG, I miss your hair avatar, I miss the jokes, I miss the friendship, I miss the laughter, I miss your pictures of your talents and I just miss you being here.
> Thinking of You,
> Galinipper


KPG was the smartest person on KP, who is a very wonderful person as that is why the Lefties all hated her & all they could was bad-mouth her. I won't ever allow the Left to forget her.

At least Janet Cooke is gone as she was also Julen2 so they are both gone & good riddance. Now, wonder how many more Lefties have more than none name such as Volallisa!

Admin is on their trail so maybe more will be thrown off KP.

Good morning my dear friends & supporters of KPG. Hugs, Janeway


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I'm well, thanks! How about you?
> 
> Actually I'm off to a dentist appointment. I used to hate going to the dentist when I was young, but they have improved their technique so much that its really not that bad anymore.
> 
> ...


See you later Geri.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I want KPG back!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone


Good morning Wendy & also a lovely day to KPG!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I want KPG back!


Me too as she will always be one of us!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry know I am not to post to it or they or them or ect.
But really.


The medal of honor Karveer what do you think about that one.

Meant for men and women who serve this country with Valor.

Not to one who has not been in a war or save his buddies.

Wow that truly is the lowest use I have seen of the Purple Heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> another ...


yes yes yes


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, don't reply to any of those Lefties.

We are honoring KPG forever so put her name in every post as it will drive the Lefties nuts (more than they already are) so don't say a word to them!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, don't reply to any of those Lefties.
> 
> We are honoring KPG forever so put her name in every post as it will drive the Lefties nuts (more than they already are) so don't say a word to them!


KPG, KPG, KPG!!! Three cheers for KPG!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

To honor KPG:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> To honor KPG:


We LOVE KPG!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning All...
> 
> This is the day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!


Yes yes yes.

Also to those of other faiths, really have a good Day I am glad just knowing you are here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> another ...


Yes yes yes. Covers it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> To honor KPG:


Oh Jayne your the best.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> KPG? What''s she suspended for? I loved it when this was a free country. Now there are "judges" everywhere.


It seems more and more to be a free country for certain segment of our society, but not for us! They can offend us in the gravest degree and nothing happens, but just let one of us commit some miniscule transgression, the left is all over it like it was a capital offense!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wow, I'm KPG!


  :thumbup: 
Those are shoes that I could never wear. Or should I say hair that I could never grow?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone


Morning right back at you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We LOVE KPG!!


I got an email from her. She saw all of our avatars last night. She said she laughed so hard she almost choked herself laughing. She said she loves all of the support we gave her and to tell you thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got an email from her. She saw all of our avatars last night. She said she laughed so hard she almost choked herself laughing. She said she loves all of the support we gave her and to tell you thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, don't reply to any of those Lefties.
> 
> We are honoring KPG forever so put her name in every post as it will drive the Lefties nuts (more than they already are) so don't say a word to them!


Know I should not have but did , sorry won't do it again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I should not have but did , sorry won't do it again.


KPG forever!

Ignore Huck and all of the nutcases!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We don't have time for the nasties. We have to much fun with each other to spend anymore wasted time on the swine. I will not cast my pearl or purple heart on any of them. Snort.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We don't have time for the nasties. We have to much fun with each other to spend anymore wasted time on the swine. I will not cast my pearl or purple heart on any of them. Snort.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Double snort.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Double snort.


Now they are copying our pearl avatars trying to be just like us. Aww.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now they are copying our pearl avatars trying to be just like us. Aww.


They copy because of a lack of brains. They must admire us and love KPG!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Talk later, errands and work are taking over my life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Talk later, errands and work are taking over my life.


See you later. You are way to busy take time for alittle rest.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You are very wise as I have been posting on those sites, but get sick at what ugliness they write. No matter what you write, they jump in with such nasty words. Admin does nothing to them. Such a shame!


I can't figure out what admin is thinking. The Libs post attacks on people's ideas and beliefs on a regular basis. When someone defends against it, the defender gets in trouble. Admin is letting them take over threads because the only option is to avoid their threads.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I can't figure out what admin is thinking. The Libs post attacks on people's ideas and beliefs on a regular basis. When someone defends against it, the defender gets in trouble. Admin is letting them take over threads because the only option is to avoid their threads.


Maybe because we don't turn them in like they do us. Everyone on Kp is finding out who the uglies are. They are being laughed at.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe because we don't turn them in like they do us. Everyone on Kp is finding out who the uglies are. They are being laughed at.


So true. Good people run from them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good morning Wendy & also a lovely day to KPG!


Good morning to you too Jane.....and KPG!!
♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning to you too Jane.....and KPG!!
> ♥


Good morning and afternoon... to KPG and everyone!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now they are copying our pearl avatars trying to be just like us. Aww.


See how orginal they are? They can't keep up with us we have more brians then they have in their little brains. Love it though that they think they are intelligent. Right we are always right . We don't have to bad mouth or be angry . We just know how to have fun and share.

"Girls just want to have fun"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here we go.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJwFO4l74yY


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quote of the day.Education without Godly Wisdom is non education!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:
 

> I can't figure out what admin is thinking. The Libs post attacks on people's ideas and beliefs on a regular basis. When someone defends against it, the defender gets in trouble. Admin is letting them take over threads because the only option is to avoid their threads.


Because we don't push the report button when we are attack,

We act like grown women should act. Not childish and use swear words ect. They don't know how to act any other way but like little children. Boo Hoo they like to use as their mantra, I am mad at you cause you don't agree with me so I will call you names and demand you post fact, but I don't have to.I will also post your name and you can't do that to me. Because I am so important and I have to get my way no matter what I say. If not I will turn you in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now have to get something done here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm happy to stand beside my friends in supporting our dear friend, KPG!

Isn't this a beautiful heart?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm happy to stand beside my friends in supporting our dear friend, KPG!
> 
> Isn't this a beautiful heart?


Yes God inspired Yarnie to make the beautiful heart. Just talked to KPG again. She sent this to our friends. 



Later got to do big girl work. Love!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes God inspired Yarnie to make the beautiful heart. Just talked to KPG again. She sent this to our friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Later got to do big girl work. Love!


I LOVE it. This is my favorite song. Thank you KPG for bringing it to the site. Love your taste in music...!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm happy to stand beside my friends in supporting our dear friend, KPG!
> 
> Isn't this a beautiful heart?


I agree... a beautiful heart for my friends with beautiful hearts at Denim and Pearls thread......including you KPG!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Which one is on? Did I miss one? I have been watching mid wifes, and Mr. Selridge don't know if I spelt it right


theyarnlady
you care about spelling? Since when? Good luck.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> We are sort of lost with out KPG she made us all laugh. Sure you know that. Glad you came and joined us. We are some silly women here. So grab a chair and sit a spell.


theyarnlady
strange sense of humor you have.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> you care about spelling? Since when? Good luck.


She/he/it is?baiting you. Ignore. This one is the sickest of all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> You are right. Car $400. Insurance $1000 6 months.


Joeysomma
$ 2,000/year - that is a bargain in the real world. What kind of a clunker are you driving paying only $ 400year? My car insurance is a multiple of yours without any claims ever.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

18 more days til I can eat potato chips.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> 18 more days til I can eat potato chips.


Bet you can't eat just one!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Not to worry.

But speaking of baiting.

Did you know that if you use to heavy of a weight when fishing you only end up with mud and weeds.

Tip for today. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> 18 more days til I can eat potato chips.


yeah, your doing good. Way to go.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Bet you can't eat just one!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not to worry.
> 
> But speaking of baiting.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Bet you can't eat just one!


My son bought me 3 bags of ketchup chips 2 weeks ago. They are as rare as hens teeth in the stores around here as so many people buy them. I got hubby to put them in the trunk of our car so I won`t be tempted.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Our friend Bill has been through some hard times these past few months, and we`ve all been doing what we could to help him out. He retired last December from the 9-1-1 call center where he worked as a supervisor, and he still hasn`t received his pension. Then his pipes burst in his house because of the terrible weather.
Bill just called here looking for hubby, but he had just left here to pay our utility bills. Bill said that he is due to start work at the local store today. So things are finally going well for Bill now.
I can`t tell you how thrilled I am for Bill. We`ve been praying so hard for him, and baking some bread, and making extra food for him and his dogs. Hopefully soon he`ll be getting his pension. I hope he gets it back dated. 
God is good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our friend Bill has been through some hard times these past few months, and we`ve all been doing what we could to help him out. He retired last December from the 9-1-1 call center where he worked as a supervisor, and he still hasn`t received his pension. Then his pipes burst in his house because of the terrible weather.
> Bill just called here looking for hubby, but he had just left here to pay our utility bills. Bill said that he is due to start work at the local store today. So things are finally going well for Bill now.
> I can`t tell you how thrilled I am for Bill. We`ve been praying so hard for him, and baking some bread, and making extra food for him and his dogs. Hopefully soon he`ll be getting his pension. I hope he gets it back dated.
> God is good.


So good for you to take care of him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our friend Bill has been through some hard times these past few months, and we`ve all been doing what we could to help him out. He retired last December from the 9-1-1 call center where he worked as a supervisor, and he still hasn`t received his pension. Then his pipes burst in his house because of the terrible weather.
> Bill just called here looking for hubby, but he had just left here to pay our utility bills. Bill said that he is due to start work at the local store today. So things are finally going well for Bill now.
> I can`t tell you how thrilled I am for Bill. We`ve been praying so hard for him, and baking some bread, and making extra food for him and his dogs. Hopefully soon he`ll be getting his pension. I hope he gets it back dated.
> God is good.


Good heart and prayers you are good lady very good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

All you really need is heart miles and miles of hearts.


Love that song right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Oh Gali, to funny . Is that one of those pictures of people trying to save the planet using less gas??


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> KPG? What''s she suspended for? I loved it when this was a free country. Now there are "judges" everywhere.


My take on it is as follows: PoorPurl posted a site that have some smilies she thought were funny - they are into those large moving smilies lately. Her friends apparently didn't and must of told her so through PMs or emails. KPG explained what the site was. Since PP had no intention of apologizing, she started in on KPG being anti semitic and it mushroomed from there. The LWNs turned on KPG in their true rat pack mentality and complained to admin. Admin suspended KPG, but left the "offending" posts up on War on Women #6. Not surprisingly, their take on the situation will differ.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My take on it is as follows: PoorPurl posted a site that have some smilies she thought were funny - they are into those large moving smilies lately. Her friends apparently didn't and must of told her so through PMs or emails. KPG explained what the site was. Since PP had no intention of apologizing, she started in on KPG being anti semitic and it mushroomed from there. The LWNs turned on KPG in their true rat pack mentality and complained to admin. Admin suspended KPG, but left the "offending" posts up on War on Women #6. Not surprisingly, their take on the situation will differ.


Life is not fair. I see more people who are rotten being rewarded. It is terrible.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> awarded to certain women of the left -


The first certificate should be mailed to NJG as hypocrite is her new favorite word.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Gali, to funny . Is that one of those pictures of people trying to save the planet using less gas??


A few posts above the picture I posted is a post from someone complaining that there car insurance was triple of what someone else paid. 
I posted a picture of the car that person drives and why their ins. is so high, it looks like unsafe driving to me, shouldn't haul your friends around like that with-out a 'Wide Load' sign.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The first certificate should be mailed to NJG as hypocrite is her new favorite word.


Agree, her record does get stuck on that word alot. I look forward to the day they just shorten "bigot, hypocrite and racist" into one word. BigHippoRace. It's rather festive isn't it, makes me want to put on a big hat and sip a mint julep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A few posts above the picture I posted is a post from someone complaining that there car insurance was triple of what someone else paid.
> I posted a picture of the car that person drives and why their ins. is so high, it looks like unsafe driving to me, shouldn't haul your friends around like that with-out a 'Wide Load' sign.


Oh now you got me laughing I miss that one. You area so good at putting it out there.

Thanks for explaining it to me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Agree, her record does get stuck on that word alot. I look forward to the day they just shorten "bigot, hypocrite and racist" into one word. BigHippoRace. It's rather festive isn't it, makes me want to put on a big hat and sip a mint julep.


Oh please stop, wait I will be back have to use the bathroom.

you are wiping me out today.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now you got me laughing I miss that one. You area so good at putting it out there.
> 
> Thanks for explaining it to me. :lol: :lol:


Your such a sweetie yarnlady.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Sounds about right
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2594309/President-plans-victory-lap-strong-Obamacare-enrollment-Sebelius-faces-unpopular-law-blank-stare-tough-questions-remain-whos-signing-up.html


How are they gauging the 7M? Are they separate or are they counted multiple times because they didn't get through the first time (or a few times). Each time a person goes into the site, they have to start over. It sounds like the WH is counting the same people over and over to get to their required grand number. Fuzzy math at it finest.

Also these are only people that have visited the site. There is no guarantee that they have bought a policy and paid the premium. Their celebration is so premature it is laughable. Next month could see those numbers drop substantially because many will not want to pay the premium again. Naturally, we will not hear about this from the WH. They made their goal and that is all they are concerned about. Within 6 months the facts will be clear. Obamacare might be here to stay, but that doesn't mean that it will be working.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

They are sure having a BigHippoRace over on WOW. they even dresses for the occasion.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How are they gauging the 7M? Are they separate or are they counted multiple times because they didn't get through the first time (or a few times). Each time a person goes into the site, they have to start over. It sounds like the WH is counting the same people over and over to get to their required grand number. Fuzzy math at it finest.
> 
> Also these are only people that have visited the site. There is no guarantee that they have bought a policy and paid the premium. Their celebration is so premature it is laughable. Next month could see those numbers drop substantially because many will not want to pay the premium again. Naturally, we will not hear about this from the WH. They made their goal and that is all they are concerned about. Within 6 months the facts will be clear. Obamacare might be here to stay, but that doesn't mean that it will be working.


Now that Obamacare has igned up 7.1 The Ins Co. will not need a bail-out. Right?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm well, thanks! How about you?
> 
> Actually I'm off to a dentist appointment. I used to hate going to the dentist when I was young, but they have improved their technique so much that its really not that bad anymore.
> 
> ...


I agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> How are they gauging the 7M? Are they separate or are they counted multiple times because they didn't get through the first time (or a few times). Each time a person goes into the site, they have to start over. It sounds like the WH is counting the same people over and over to get to their required grand number. Fuzzy math at it finest.
> 
> Also these are only people that have visited the site. There is no guarantee that they have bought a policy and paid the premium. Their celebration is so premature it is laughable. Next month could see those numbers drop substantially because many will not want to pay the premium again. Naturally, we will not hear about this from the WH. They made their goal and that is all they are concerned about. Within 6 months the facts will be clear. Obamacare might be here to stay, but that doesn't mean that it will be working.


soloweygirl
keep trying, it ain't going to do you any good, Just a waste of time. Come celebrate with us. ACA is here to stay.
Just saying, why do you hate your fellow Americans so much that you want to deny them affordable Health Care? Not Christian behavior. Go pray for YOUR salvation


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry know I am not to post to it or they or them or ect.
> But really.
> 
> The medal of honor Karveer what do you think about that one.
> ...


Yarnie, they come here to post and just sink to new lows. Cheeky knew it would bother us that's why she did it. All it does is suck her lower and lower into the sewage she needs to survive. I hope she got a good mouthful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, they come here to post and just sink to new lows. Cheeky knew it would bother us that's why she did it. All it does is suck her lower and lower into the sewage she needs to survive. I hope she got a good mouthful.


Ignore, ignore, ignore.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> She/he/it is?baiting you. Ignore. This one is the sickest of all.


Lukelucy
just keeping an eye on spelling. Why don't any of you help theyarnlady? No wonder she and your peers despise President Obama so much for having qualified for an IV league education. Very difficult to be accepted in such Institutions. Black and smart is just not acceptable in your circles, is it. Get used to it
there are many more top notch people of color in the wings. The white race is dwindling and fast. By the way, Jesus was not white.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe because we don't turn them in like they do us. Everyone on Kp is finding out who the uglies are. They are being laughed at.


This is so true. There are many KPers that usually stay away from the chit-chat section that know who they are and have called them on their behavior. Word has spread about them and KPers want nothing to do with the LWNs.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Agree, her record does get stuck on that word alot. I look forward to the day they just shorten "bigot, hypocrite and racist" into one word. BigHippoRace. It's rather festive isn't it, makes me want to put on a big hat and sip a mint julep.


I like it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Now that Obamacare has igned up 7.1 The Ins Co. will not need a bail-out. Right?


Too early to tell. 7M haven't paid for insurance, only signed on to the site.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> just keeping an eye on spelling. Why don't any of you help theyarnlady? No wonder she and your peers despise President Obama so much for having qualified for an IV league education. Very difficult to be accepted in such Institutions. Black and smart is just not acceptable in your circles, is it. Get used to it
> there are many more top notch people of color in the wings. The white race is dwindling and fast. By the way, Jesus was not white.


Huckleberry, keep an eye on your own spelling. It's not IV league education. After all, it doesn't require a medicinal drip. Then again, those were Obama's drug days and he admitted he was in a drug daze so maybe he needed the IV drip. It's Ivy League and it refers to the college, as in Ivy League schools, i.e. Harvard, Yale, etc. Before you come here to put someone down, learn what it is you are belittling.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I am going to make a bunch and sell them at the local farmers market.


Keep us posted on the success of your sales. I'll bet you'll do really well. Good Luck!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She/he/it is?baiting you. Ignore. This one is the sickest of all.


Ignore.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Joeysomma
> $ 2,000/year - that is a bargain in the real world. What kind of a clunker are you driving paying only $ 400year? My car insurance is a multiple of yours without any claims ever.


Playing the "snobbery" card. Don't play. Ignore.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not to worry.
> 
> But speaking of baiting.
> 
> ...


Very appropriate!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yeah, your doing good. Way to go.


I'm proud of you. 18 days till I can speak my mind again on FB. It's been kind of peaceful keeping my mouth shut.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My son bought me 3 bags of ketchup chips 2 weeks ago. They are as rare as hens teeth in the stores around here as so many people buy them. I got hubby to put them in the trunk of our car so I won`t be tempted.


Good girl - keep temptation away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our friend Bill has been through some hard times these past few months, and we`ve all been doing what we could to help him out. He retired last December from the 9-1-1 call center where he worked as a supervisor, and he still hasn`t received his pension. Then his pipes burst in his house because of the terrible weather.
> Bill just called here looking for hubby, but he had just left here to pay our utility bills. Bill said that he is due to start work at the local store today. So things are finally going well for Bill now.
> I can`t tell you how thrilled I am for Bill. We`ve been praying so hard for him, and baking some bread, and making extra food for him and his dogs. Hopefully soon he`ll be getting his pension. I hope he gets it back dated.
> God is good.


I'm glad things are looking up for him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> All you really need is heart miles and miles of hearts.
> 
> Love that song right now.


Oh, yes - we have plenty of those. :-D :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> How are they gauging the 7M? Are they separate or are they counted multiple times because they didn't get through the first time (or a few times). Each time a person goes into the site, they have to start over. It sounds like the WH is counting the same people over and over to get to their required grand number. Fuzzy math at it finest.
> 
> Also these are only people that have visited the site. There is no guarantee that they have bought a policy and paid the premium. Their celebration is so premature it is laughable. Next month could see those numbers drop substantially because many will not want to pay the premium again. Naturally, we will not hear about this from the WH. They made their goal and that is all they are concerned about. Within 6 months the facts will be clear. Obamacare might be here to stay, but that doesn't mean that it will be working.


Exactly solo.
My sounds about right comment was about the 858,000 who had paid so far.
DId you notice that it was a British newspaper who posted that, and not an American one?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Agree, her record does get stuck on that word alot. I look forward to the day they just shorten "bigot, hypocrite and racist" into one word. BigHippoRace. It's rather festive isn't it, makes me want to put on a big hat and sip a mint julep.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Huckleberry, keep an eye on your own spelling. It's not IV league education. After all, it doesn't require a medicinal drip. Then again, those were Obama's drug days and he admitted he was in a drug daze so maybe he needed the IV drip. It's Ivy League and it refers to the college, as in Ivy League schools, i.e. Harvard, Yale, etc. Before you come here to put someone down, learn what it is you are belittling.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry know I am not to post to it or they or them or ect.
> But really.
> 
> The medal of honor Karveer what do you think about that one.
> ...


Yarnie, I don't know what post you are referring here. you have asked my opinion about a subject so I will reply, the lefties will probably try to abuse this topic. The Congressional Medal of Honor is awarded to members of the service who have shown loyalty and courage above the normal call of duty, there is no way a medal could be given to a non combatant in the military.
The Purple Heart is given to members of the armed forces who have been wounded in the line of duty in combat. there are a lot of vets out there eligible for this but because of errors and laziness on the part of corpsmen not notating their files they can't receive one. It is a slap in the face to every serviceman if these are given where they are not earned or deserved. Thank you for asking my opinion on this matter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our friend Bill has been through some hard times these past few months, and we`ve all been doing what we could to help him out. He retired last December from the 9-1-1 call center where he worked as a supervisor, and he still hasn`t received his pension. Then his pipes burst in his house because of the terrible weather.
> Bill just called here looking for hubby, but he had just left here to pay our utility bills. Bill said that he is due to start work at the local store today. So things are finally going well for Bill now.
> I can`t tell you how thrilled I am for Bill. We`ve been praying so hard for him, and baking some bread, and making extra food for him and his dogs. Hopefully soon he`ll be getting his pension. I hope he gets it back dated.
> God is good.


Good for you. You will reap back what you have sown for Bill. God is Good!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You'll love this! http://www.sharedots.com/this-waitress-becomes-victim-of-greatest-prank-ever-conceived-197.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> They are sure having a BigHippoRace over on WOW. they even dresses for the occasion.


Oh my gosh!!!!!!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this!http://www.theminorityreportblog.com/2014/04/02/rep-gowdy-doubles-down-says-pelosi-needs-to-see-mental-health-professional-video/


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I have taken my time and searched WOW#6 for all posts by KPG.
I have read all her posts and if admin suspended her for the comments she said , forgive the language to he-- with them. I am ready to writ and complain about all the names ,nasty comments , and all the insulting remarks made to me.This is ridiculous, if they want to suspend me too they can, I don't really care. With this decision they made they must stand on the lefty side of the road. they can say what they want and we have to be the little nice kid on the block, B.S. I think if we all write demanding KPG be reinstated or all the others be suspended also for their remarks.
We need to make our own blog where we can kick their butts off when thy come and start their mess.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yarnie, I don't know what post you are referring here. you have asked my opinion about a subject so I will reply, the lefties will probably try to abuse this topic. The Congressional Medal of Honor is awarded to members of the service who have shown loyalty and courage above the normal call of duty, there is no way a medal could be given to a non combatant in the military.
> The Purple Heart is given to members of the armed forces who have been wounded in the line of duty in combat. there are a lot of vets out there eligible for this but because of errors and laziness on the part of corpsmen not notating their files they can't receive one. It is a slap in the face to every serviceman if these are given where they are not earned or deserved. Thank you for asking my opinion on this matter.


Karveer

Please go to page 106 and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Ladies (and gent), look what hubby bought us today. What a bargain. I hope you have a Big Lots where you are and stock up on sheets too
They will go perfect with the afghan I`m knitting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> I have taken my time and searched WOW#6 for all posts by KPG.
> I have read all her posts and if admin suspended her for the comments she said , forgive the language to he-- with them. I am ready to writ and complain about all the names ,nasty comments , and all the insulting remarks made to me.This is ridiculous, if they want to suspend me too they can, I don't really care. With this decision they made they must stand on the lefty side of the road. they can say what they want and we have to be the little nice kid on the block, B.S. I think if we all write demanding KPG be reinstated or all the others be suspended also for their remarks.
> We need to make our own blog where we can kick their butts off when thy come and start their mess.


Yea Karverr, your a stand up guy. They made a big deal out of nothing.

Am waiting to hear how you feel about the medal of Valor and the Purple Heart. Which one thought was so cute, that President should be given it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ladies (and gent), look what hubby bought us today. What a bargain. I hope you have a Big Lots where you are and stock up on sheets too
> They will go perfect with the afghan I`m knitting.


And it has your name on it " Queen".


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> And it has your name on it " Queen".


LOL yarny...you crack me up


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


You are the best! Hi KPG!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> They are sure having a BigHippoRace over on WOW. they even dresses for the occasion.


Too cute Gal! Love you KPG!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Now that Obamacare has igned up 7.1 The Ins Co. will not need a bail-out. Right?


I thought 30 M were eligible to sign up! Where are the rest?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Yarnie, I don't know what post you are referring here. you have asked my opinion about a subject so I will reply, the lefties will probably try to abuse this topic. The Congressional Medal of Honor is awarded to members of the service who have shown loyalty and courage above the normal call of duty, there is no way a medal could be given to a non combatant in the military.
> The Purple Heart is given to members of the armed forces who have been wounded in the line of duty in combat. there are a lot of vets out there eligible for this but because of errors and laziness on the part of corpsmen not notating their files they can't receive one. It is a slap in the face to every serviceman if these are given where they are not earned or deserved. Thank you for asking my opinion on this matter.


Thanks as yes, we want your opinion as you are one on us! KPG enjoyed your posts too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is the pattern I chose for my baby blanket.http://yarnhog-yarnhog.blogspot.com/2008/04/fo-come-sail-away-and-another-free.html. What do you think?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ladies (and gent), look what hubby bought us today. What a bargain. I hope you have a Big Lots where you are and stock up on sheets too
> They will go perfect with the afghan I`m knitting.


Those sheets are lovely so please post the afghan when you finish!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the pattern I chose for my baby blanket.http://yarnhog-yarnhog.blogspot.com/2008/04/fo-come-sail-away-and-another-free.html. What do you think?


Sorry it didn't work for me!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi KPG! How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the pattern I chose for my baby blanket.http://yarnhog-yarnhog.blogspot.com/2008/04/fo-come-sail-away-and-another-free.html. What do you think?


Bumpkins look it up and said post is no longer available.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bumpkins look it up and said post is no longer available.


Sorry It is a cute sailboat. Of course I am doing it in blue. :shock:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Those sheets are lovely so please post the afghan when you finish!


I promise I will Jane. In fact if I finish before December 9th (our 25th wedding anniversary), you will see it before hubby does


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I promise I will Jane. In fact if I finish before December 9th (our 25th wedding anniversary), you will see it before hubby does


Just don't cover up the name, it is so you color and all.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry It is a cute sailboat. Of course I am doing it in blue. :shock:


Is it this one bumpy? If it is, it`s gorgeous
http://yarnhog-yarnhog.blogspot.com/2008/04/fo-come-sail-away-and-another-free.html

You`ve inspired me to knit one like that too in case there are any little baby boys on the horizon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry It is a cute sailboat. Of course I am doing it in blue. :shock:


Oh now I want to see it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I promise I will Jane. In fact if I finish before December 9th (our 25th wedding anniversary), you will see it before hubby does


Nice sheets Wendy. Our Big Lots went out of business. Got some nice pillowcases there.
Look forward to seeing your blanket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Deleted to much information


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nay that is to easy. won't post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Pretty day here but now the weather is suppose to be bad. Tornado weather. :x


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Deleted bcause it was to funny and to much information..

Will see how it is played out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

karverr said:


> Yarnie, I don't know what post you are referring here. you have asked my opinion about a subject so I will reply, the lefties will probably try to abuse this topic. The Congressional Medal of Honor is awarded to members of the service who have shown loyalty and courage above the normal call of duty, there is no way a medal could be given to a non combatant in the military.
> The Purple Heart is given to members of the armed forces who have been wounded in the line of duty in combat. there are a lot of vets out there eligible for this but because of errors and laziness on the part of corpsmen not notating their files they can't receive one. It is a slap in the face to every serviceman if these are given where they are not earned or deserved. Thank you for asking my opinion on this matter.


karverr
if you know of such failures, why don't you get busy and do something about it. Too lazy I guess.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Does this remind you of anyone?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Does this remind you of anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Does this remind you of anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty day here but now the weather is suppose to be bad. Tornado weather. :x


Oh no I hope not . We are suppose to get rain then turn into ice tonight.

We sure are having a lovely spring aren't we. :thumbdown:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> nay that is to easy. won't post.


theyarnlady
can you ever write anything without spelling errors? I am just pointing that out since you always pick on others for lesser offenses.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Does this remind you of anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I thought 30 M were eligible to sign up! Where are the rest?


That doesn't include the 40 million kicked off their previous health care plan. The 7.1 mil number includes people who have signed up but not necessarily bought insurance, it also includes people who signed up for Medicaid and Medicare mainly because of the loss of their previous health care plan (the reports don't say why they came to medicaid and medicare). 
Yes there were 30 million uninsured. There have been 40 million who have had their plan cancelled. That makes 70 million and only 1/10th have signed up (don't necessarily have insurance yet). I don't know why they are celebrating. Maybe it is because they think they have gotten away with it.
I read an interesting article about after age 75 cancer treatments will not be available. If this had been in effect when my late husband was diagnosed I am sure he would not have gotten any treatment either as he had a terminal diagnosis. Shame on the people who dreamt this atrosity up!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> That doesn't include the 40 million kicked off their previous health care plan. The 7.1 mil number includes people who have signed up but not necessarily bought insurance, it also includes people who signed up for Medicaid and Medicare mainly because of the loss of their previous health care plan (the reports don't say why they came to medicaid and medicare).
> Yes there were 30 million uninsured. There have been 40 million who have had their plan cancelled. That makes 70 million and only 1/10th have signed up (don't necessarily have insurance yet). I don't know why they are celebrating. Maybe it is because they think they have gotten away with it.
> I read an interesting article about after age 75 cancer treatments will not be available. If this had been in effect when my late husband was diagnosed I am sure he would not have gotten any treatment either as he had a terminal diagnosis. Shame on the people who dreamt this atrosity up!!


Sometimesaknitter
say what? Oh I see, SOMETIMES a truthteller - I get it. No cancer treatment after 75? Are you for real? You sure know nothing about the medical profession do you. In fact now the Insurance Companies cannot deny any needed treatment. Please, if you want to say something, tell the truth and not spred the lies of others. Remember Reagan "....but verify".


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> That doesn't include the 40 million kicked off their previous health care plan. The 7.1 mil number includes people who have signed up but not necessarily bought insurance, it also includes people who signed up for Medicaid and Medicare mainly because of the loss of their previous health care plan (the reports don't say why they came to medicaid and medicare).
> Yes there were 30 million uninsured. There have been 40 million who have had their plan cancelled. That makes 70 million and only 1/10th have signed up (don't necessarily have insurance yet). I don't know why they are celebrating. Maybe it is because they think they have gotten away with it.
> I read an interesting article about after age 75 cancer treatments will not be available. If this had been in effect when my late husband was diagnosed I am sure he would not have gotten any treatment either as he had a terminal diagnosis. Shame on the people who dreamt this atrosity up!!


It is truly terrible.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee I am having such a fun day. Do you know the flies are out.

Don't want to use spray so will get flys swatter out.

They sure are coming out earlier and earlier this year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> That doesn't include the 40 million kicked off their previous health care plan. The 7.1 mil number includes people who have signed up but not necessarily bought insurance, it also includes people who signed up for Medicaid and Medicare mainly because of the loss of their previous health care plan (the reports don't say why they came to medicaid and medicare).
> Yes there were 30 million uninsured. There have been 40 million who have had their plan cancelled. That makes 70 million and only 1/10th have signed up (don't necessarily have insurance yet). I don't know why they are celebrating. Maybe it is because they think they have gotten away with it.
> I read an interesting article about after age 75 cancer treatments will not be available. If this had been in effect when my late husband was diagnosed I am sure he would not have gotten any treatment either as he had a terminal diagnosis. Shame on the people who dreamt this atrosity up!!


It is a disgrace. So many people fooled. Hard to believe so many had faith in the faux leader.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> That doesn't include the 40 million kicked off their previous health care plan. The 7.1 mil number includes people who have signed up but not necessarily bought insurance, it also includes people who signed up for Medicaid and Medicare mainly because of the loss of their previous health care plan (the reports don't say why they came to medicaid and medicare).
> Yes there were 30 million uninsured. There have been 40 million who have had their plan cancelled. That makes 70 million and only 1/10th have signed up (don't necessarily have insurance yet). I don't know why they are celebrating. Maybe it is because they think they have gotten away with it.
> I read an interesting article about after age 75 cancer treatments will not be available. If this had been in effect when my late husband was diagnosed I am sure he would not have gotten any treatment either as he had a terminal diagnosis. Shame on the people who dreamt this atrosity up!!


I am glad for you too that your husband was help, before this mess happen.

We will have to wait and see what will happen to all of them. I think it is going to be sad when it all comes out as it will .
The truth always comes out in the end.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gosh we're getting such a collection of gutterballs here maybe we should think of starting a bowling alley for the Righter's Village. What do you think?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh we're getting such a collection of gutterballs here maybe we should think of starting a bowling alley for the Righter's Village. What do you think?


LOL good one westy
 
:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Our friend Bill has been through some hard times these past few months, and we`ve all been doing what we could to help him out. He retired last December from the 9-1-1 call center where he worked as a supervisor, and he still hasn`t received his pension. Then his pipes burst in his house because of the terrible weather.
> Bill just called here looking for hubby, but he had just left here to pay our utility bills. Bill said that he is due to start work at the local store today. So things are finally going well for Bill now.
> I can`t tell you how thrilled I am for Bill. We`ve been praying so hard for him, and baking some bread, and making extra food for him and his dogs. Hopefully soon he`ll be getting his pension. I hope he gets it back dated.
> God is good.


You're a good friend Wendy, I'm sure that means a lot to him. 3 months is a long time to wait for his pension.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> All you really need is heart miles and miles of hearts.
> 
> Love that song right now.


Here you go Yarnie -


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh we're getting such a collection of gutterballs here maybe we should think of starting a bowling alley for the Righter's Village. What do you think?


Yes, please!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ladies (and gent), look what hubby bought us today. What a bargain. I hope you have a Big Lots where you are and stock up on sheets too
> They will go perfect with the afghan I`m knitting.


Nice!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

uh oh time to log off my pc...it`s storming something fierce outside.....rain, thunder, lightening.
Luv ya KPG, hope to see you back posting soon!!! &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the pattern I chose for my baby blanket.http://yarnhog-yarnhog.blogspot.com/2008/04/fo-come-sail-away-and-another-free.html. What do you think?


CB, I couldn't find it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Is it this one bumpy? If it is, it`s gorgeous
> http://yarnhog-yarnhog.blogspot.com/2008/04/fo-come-sail-away-and-another-free.html
> 
> You`ve inspired me to knit one like that too in case there are any little baby boys on the horizon.


This will be cute. Who are you making it for?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now I want to see it.


I saw it - very pretty. I copied and saved for the future.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Does this remind you of anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> That doesn't include the 40 million kicked off their previous health care plan. The 7.1 mil number includes people who have signed up but not necessarily bought insurance, it also includes people who signed up for Medicaid and Medicare mainly because of the loss of their previous health care plan (the reports don't say why they came to medicaid and medicare).
> Yes there were 30 million uninsured. There have been 40 million who have had their plan cancelled. That makes 70 million and only 1/10th have signed up (don't necessarily have insurance yet). I don't know why they are celebrating. Maybe it is because they think they have gotten away with it.
> I read an interesting article about after age 75 cancer treatments will not be available. If this had been in effect when my late husband was diagnosed I am sure he would not have gotten any treatment either as he had a terminal diagnosis. Shame on the people who dreamt this atrosity up!!


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> karverr
> if you know of such failures, why don't you get busy and do something about it. Too lazy I guess.


Please don't be rude.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I am having such a fun day. Do you know the flies are out.
> 
> Don't want to use spray so will get flys swatter out.
> 
> They sure are coming out earlier and earlier this year.


I have a spray that renders them helpless. They are so stupid they lap it up. Then we can just ignore them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wendy, your kindness to your friend is the person I knew your & this proves it! Thank you for being a good friend to Bill.

God loves you & you return that love!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight KPG dear friend!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The first certificate should be mailed to NJG as hypocrite is her new favorite word.


 :thumbup: we should add this certificate for them too


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight KPG dear friend!


Jane, I love this picture! It's so true. Good night to you, and all our buds here, and to KPG. Can't wait till she's back to tell us all the great things she's been doing on her "vacation."

Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> A few posts above the picture I posted is a post from someone complaining that there car insurance was triple of what someone else paid.
> I posted a picture of the car that person drives and why their ins. is so high, it looks like unsafe driving to me, shouldn't haul your friends around like that with-out a 'Wide Load' sign.


 :lol: I wonder if she flies any better than she drives?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Agree, her record does get stuck on that word alot. I look forward to the day they just shorten "bigot, hypocrite and racist" into one word. BigHippoRace. It's rather festive isn't it, makes me want to put on a big hat and sip a mint julep.


That gives the funniest of mental images :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You'll love this! http://www.sharedots.com/this-waitress-becomes-victim-of-greatest-prank-ever-conceived-197.html


What a great story!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This will be cute. Who are you making it for?


Yes that is it. For my 2nd great nephew. He is due in July.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: we should add this certificate for them too


Good one Janie and WCK. Wendy hope the storm goes over you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the pattern I chose for my baby blanket.http://yarnhog-yarnhog.blogspot.com/2008/04/fo-come-sail-away-and-another-free.html. What do you think?


I like it, really cute for a little boy! What colour are you going to do it in?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty day here but now the weather is suppose to be bad. Tornado weather. :x


I hope not CB. Can you get a tornado any time or is it seasonal?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just read War on Women #6 - the last couple of pages. My blood pressure didn't even go up. Bor-ing. Just too repetitive for me. Got me sleepy, though - going to bed for real. Yawn. Good night all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like it, really cute for a little boy! What colour are you going to do it in?


It is a blue. Not aqua but in that family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Does this remind you of anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope not CB. Can you get a tornado any time or is it seasonal?


We can get a tornado any month here. It is the warm here and the cold coming from the North. Some of our worst tornado's have been in Dec and Feb. You can feel it in the air. It gets very humid and hot. They have changed to tomorrow now. The weather people get all emotional when we have bad weather coming.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee I am having such a fun day. Do you know the flies are out.
> 
> Don't want to use spray so will get flys swatter out.
> 
> They sure are coming out earlier and earlier this year.


Here's something to help you out Yarnie - I'm sure you notice our friend KPG's famous electric symbol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> uh oh time to log off my pc...it`s storming something fierce outside.....rain, thunder, lightening.
> Luv ya KPG, hope to see you back posting soon!!! ♥♥


Hope you stayed safe Wendy; sleep well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight KPG dear friend!


Perfect saying Jane


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight KPG dear friend!


That`s so lovely Jane. You always find the perfect pictures.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

these are so cute - 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202211743003148&set=vb.1476873404&type=2&theater


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I thought 30 M were eligible to sign up! Where are the rest?


They aren't signed up. They tried the site, found it lacking or Obamacare unaffordable, and left. Less than a million are signed up because you aren't signed up until you pay. Right KPG?

If the Libs are right, the order I didn't complete online at Kohls.com signed me up. I wouldn't sign up for Obamacare if I were on my deathbed and uninsured. I have principles.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh we're getting such a collection of gutterballs here maybe we should think of starting a bowling alley for the Righter's Village. What do you think?


Yes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This will be cute. Who are you making it for?


Love it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Please don't be rude.


She wants any reply. Ignore. She is mentally sick and feeds on anything including what I am writing to you. This will be my last regarding this very ill person.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I tried 3 times to get some information for my son. the 3rd time I finally found some premiums and deductibles. ridicules amounts. I wonder if that counts for three of the signups.


"Three sign-ups" That's a good one , but when you think about it you may be spot on. 
I wonder if I can sign-up my donkey, Teeno?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I tried 3 times to get some information for my son. the 3rd time I finally found some premiums and deductibles. ridicules amounts. I wonder if that counts for three of the signups.


We all know how Obama lies.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I wonder if she flies any better than she drives?


If she can find a broom big enough.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I wonder if she flies any better than she drives?


If she can find a broom big enough.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a blue. Not aqua but in that family.


Found it CB, it's really cute. I bookmarked her blog. Cute items. thanks


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Ladies (and gent), look what hubby bought us today. What a bargain. I hope you have a Big Lots where you are and stock up on sheets too
> They will go perfect with the afghan I`m knitting.


Pretty Wendy. your bed will look lovely.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB hope you are O.K. Said Little Rock is having a really bad storm and TV station down.

Stay safe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Found it CB, it's really cute. I bookmarked her blog. Cute items. thanks


why when I went into it it said it was close down. I am going to have to try it again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's something to help you out Yarnie - I'm sure you notice our friend KPG's famous electric symbol


Thank you friend, they are not out this morning yet but that will come in handy when they do. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you stayed safe Wendy; sleep well.


I do to South is getting worst weather.

We were suppose to get rain and ice. Of course weathe man was wrong. Glad he was, woke up this morning and nothing suppose to start some time today.

Weather up north 6 to 10 inches of snow going into Michigan. So much for spring up there.

Really having a hard time getting up to see my Dad. He called the other night but could not hear me that well. Understood a few words. Just emails at least he can read them. Told him how to enlarge words on computer a while back. But do not know if he remembers, as his memory is failing too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If she can find a broom big enough.


Maybe have to try a double broom that one. But will have to fly lower to the ground.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes!


Agree and we may have to use more pin heads. Better we all practice our left hand curves. Knocking them all down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Goodnight KPG dear friend!


That is a nice picture Jayne. Also very thoughtful of you to wish her a good night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: we should add this certificate for them too


Yes I think it is perfect and has said it all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> "Three sign-ups" That's a good one , but when you think about it you may be spot on.
> I wonder if I can sign-up my donkey, Teeno?


He should be able to he at least deserves something being a donkey. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to get off now posted enough on here.

Skype with friend from England, as they are 7 hours ahead of us . Don't want to miss talking with her.

Before I forget need prays for other friend in Scotland. Daughter having problem and in hospital. 

Friend is making herself sick with worry has FB and Lupus.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I tried 3 times to get some information for my son. the 3rd time I finally found some premiums and deductibles. ridicules amounts. I wonder if that counts for three of the signups.


joeysomma..... it`s the libs fuzzy math. Just yesterday I was reading an article about voter fraud in North Carolina where thousands of dead people 'voted' in 2012.
http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/04/02/massive-voter-fraud-scandal-erupts-north-carolina

It didn`t mention a party, but I would bet my last dollar if they had been Republican votes, then the word Republican would have been in bold type every other word in that article.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If she can find a broom big enough.


Yes, very true Gal! Have you noticed she has not mentioned being a pilot as we would know "true" flying questions to ask? Too funny!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

And in case libs think I`m being biased by posting a Fox article, here`s an ABC news article....note how they used the word 'alleged' in the heading.
http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/politics&id=9489311
You just can`t make this stuff up. Media bias is everywhere.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin' Ladies!

Mornin' KPG!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway...I love your ladies in the tubes! It reminds me of many happy summer days spent floating in tubes trying to stay cool and then suffering that night with really bad sunburns on my knees, of all places!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's something to help you out Yarnie - I'm sure you notice our friend KPG's famous electric symbol


 :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Mornin' KPG!


Good morning Gerslay.

Good morning KPG.

I must get busy as today is the day I volunteer at one of our local hospitals. It is fun! Chat later.

Good morning to all of my friends here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin' Ladies!
> 
> Mornin' KPG!


Morning, Gerslay. Morning KPG. Morning everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> these are so cute -
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202211743003148&set=vb.1476873404&type=2&theater


Those were cute. Funniest one is the last where the other cat closed the box lid and sat on it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB hope you are O.K. Said Little Rock is having a really bad storm and TV station down.
> 
> Stay safe.


Hasn't gotten here yet. Just humid. The concrete is wet from the humidity .Well be watching the weather today for sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> joeysomma..... it`s the libs fuzzy math. Just yesterday I was reading an article about voter fraud in North Carolina where thousands of dead people 'voted' in 2012.
> http://nation.foxnews.com/2014/04/02/massive-voter-fraud-scandal-erupts-north-carolina
> 
> It didn`t mention a party, but I would bet my last dollar if they had been Republican votes, then the word Republican would have been in bold type every other word in that article.


Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning Gerslay.
> 
> Good morning KPG.
> 
> ...


Same Blessing back to you Janie. Morning everyone. Hi KPG  Arise shine for the Light has come.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> "Three sign-ups" That's a good one , but when you think about it you may be spot on.
> I wonder if I can sign-up my donkey, Teeno?


My dd just got a female donkey a couple of weeks ago for a male. Her donkey's are both Republican. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> why when I went into it it said it was close down. I am going to have to try it again.


try this one Yarnie
http://yarnhog-yarnhog.blogspot.com/2008/04/fo-come-sail-away-and-another-free.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I do to South is getting worst weather.
> 
> We were suppose to get rain and ice. Of course weathe man was wrong. Glad he was, woke up this morning and nothing suppose to start some time today.
> 
> ...


This winter seems to be one of the worst (& longest) for everywhere east of the Rockies. So much snow and ice, it will take much longer to melt too. Hope those storms stop soon and you can get back up for a visit with your Dad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to get off now posted enough on here.
> 
> Skype with friend from England, as they are 7 hours ahead of us . Don't want to miss talking with her.
> 
> ...


Done Yarnie - and for your Dad too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quote of the day.
Come 
Sit With Me There comes a time in your life, when you walk away from all the drama and people who create it. You surround yourself with people who make you laugh. Forget the bad and focus on the good. Love the people who treat you well, pray for the ones who don't. Life is too short to be anything but happy. Falling down is a part of life, getting back up is living."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quote of the day.
> Come
> Sit With Me There comes a time in your life, when you walk away from all the drama and people who create it. You surround yourself with people who make you laugh. Forget the bad and focus on the good. Love the people who treat you well, pray for the ones who don't. Life is too short to be anything but happy. Falling down is a part of life, getting back up is living."


 :thumbup: Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They aren't signed up. They tried the site, found it lacking or Obamacare unaffordable, and left. Less than a million are signed up because you aren't signed up until you pay. Right KPG?
> 
> If the Libs are right, the order I didn't complete online at Kohls.com signed me up. I wouldn't sign up for Obamacare if I were on my deathbed and uninsured. I have principles.


Right. But they'll still count you. It's called magic math.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She wants any reply. Ignore. She is mentally sick and feeds on anything including what I am writing to you. This will be my last regarding this very ill person.


I usually do ignore. But I wanted to defend Karverr. He's new on here, and I was afraid he didn't understand her twisted intentions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I do to South is getting worst weather.
> 
> We were suppose to get rain and ice. Of course weathe man was wrong. Glad he was, woke up this morning and nothing suppose to start some time today.
> 
> ...


I hope he's doing better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to get off now posted enough on here.
> 
> Skype with friend from England, as they are 7 hours ahead of us . Don't want to miss talking with her.
> 
> ...


Prayers for your friend, Yarnie. It's just awful to see your child suffer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I do to South is getting worst weather.
> 
> We were suppose to get rain and ice. Of course weathe man was wrong. Glad he was, woke up this morning and nothing suppose to start some time today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the greetings....y'all are so friendly!

CB...thanks for the awesome rendition you posted on "How Great Thou Art". I'm loving all their performances!

:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Please take time to read this letter, a well-written, very articulate letter, written by a Democrat, to two U.S. Senators from Washington State . This letter is well worth the two minutes it requires to read. It should be read by every American in the country.

April 3, 2013

TO: Senator Patty Murray
Senator Maria Cantwell
Washington , DC , 20510 
Dear Senators: 
I have tried to live by the rules my entire life. My father was a Command Sergeant Major , U.S. Army, who died of combat related stresses shortly after his retirement. It was he who instilled in me those virtues he felt important - honesty, duty, patriotism and obeying the laws of God and of our various governments. I have served my country, paid my taxes, worked hard, volunteered and donated my fair share of money, time and artifacts. 
As I approach my 79th birthday, I am heart-broken when I look at my country and my government. I shall only point out a very few things, abysmally wrong, which you can multiply by a thousand fold. I have calculated that all the money I have paid in income taxes during my entire life cannot even keep the Senate barbershop open for one year!
Only Heaven and a few tight-lipped actuarial types know what the Senate dining room costs the taxpayers. So please, enjoy your haircuts and meals on us.

Last year, the president spent an estimated $1.4 billion on himself and his family. The vice president spends $millions on hotels. They have had 8 vacations so far this year! And our House of Representatives and Senate have become America 's answer to the Saudi royal family. You have become the "perfumed princes and princesses" of
our country.

In the middle of the night, you voted in the Affordable Health Care Act, a.k.a. Obamacare," a bill which no more than a handful of senators or representatives read more than several paragraphs, crammed it down our throats, and then promptly exempted yourselves from it substituting your own taxpayer-subsidized golden health care insurance.

You live exceedingly well, eat and drink as well as the "one
percenters," consistently vote yourselves perks and pay raises while making 3.5 times the average U.S. individual income, and give up nothing while you (as well as the president and veep) ask us to sacrifice due to sequestration (for which, of course, you plan to blame the Republicans, anyway).

You understand very well the only two rules you need to know - 
(1) How to get elected, and 
(2) How to get re-elected.
And you do this with the aid of an eagerly willing and partisan press, speeches permeated with a certain economy of truth, and by buying the votes of the greedy, the ill-informed and under-educated citizens (and non-citizens, too many of whom do vote) who are looking for a handout rather than a job. Your so-called "safety net" has become a hammock for the lazy. And (what is it now?) about 49 or 50 million dollars on food stamps - to pretty much all Democrat voters - and the program is absolutely rife with fraud and with absolutely no congressional oversight?

I would offer that you are not entirely to blame. What changed you is the seductive environment of power in which you have immersed yourselves. It is the nature of both houses of Congress which requires you to subordinate your virtue in order to get anything done until you have achieved a leadership role. To paraphrase President Reagan, it appears that the second oldest profession (politics), bears a remarkably strong resemblance to the oldest.

As the hirsute first Baron, John Emerich Edward Dalberg Acton (1834-1902) [English historian and moralist], so aptly and accurately stated, "Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely. Great men are almost always bad men." I'm only guessing that this applies to the female sex as well. Tell me, is there a more corrupt entity in this country than Congress?

While we middle class people continue to struggle, our government becomes less and less transparent, more and more bureaucratic, and ever so much more dictatorial, using Czars and Secretaries to tell us (just to mention a very few) what kind of light bulbs we must purchase, how much soda or hamburgers we can eat, what cars we can
drive, gasoline to use, and what health care we must buy. Countless thousands of pages of regulations strangle our businesses costing the consumer more and more every day.

As I face my final year, or so, with cancer, my president and my government tell me "You'll just have to take a pill!" 
while you, Senator, your colleagues, the president, and other exulted government officials and their families 
will get the best possible health care - on our tax dollars - 
until you are called home by your Creator while also enjoying a retirement beyond my wildest dreams, which of course, you voted for yourselves and we pay for.

The chances of you reading this letter are practically zero as your staff will not pass it on, but with a little luck, a form letter response might be generated by them with an auto signature applied, hoping we will believe that you, our senator or representative, has heard us and actually cares. This letter will, however, go on line where many others will have the chance to read one person's opinion,
rightly or wrongly, about this government, its administration and its senators and representatives.

I only hope that, occasionally, you might quietly thank the taxpayer for all the generous entitlements which you have voted for yourselves, for which, by law, we must pay, unless, of course, they just go on the $17 trillion national debt for which your children and ours, and your grandchildren and ours, ad infinitum, must eventually try to pick up the tab.

My final thoughts are that it must take a person who has 
either lost his or her soul, or conscience, or both, to seek re-election and continue to destroy this country (that I deeply love) and put it so far in debt that we will never pay it off while your lot improves by the minute, because of your power. For you, Senator, will never stand up to the rascals in your House who constantly deceive the American people. And that, my dear Senator, is how power has corrupted you and the entire Congress. The only answer to clean up this cesspool is term limits. This, of course, would kill the goose that lays your golden eggs. And woe be to him (or her) who would dare to bring it up!

Sincerely,

Bill Schoonover


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

She's ok so it's just funny - teenager gets stuck in storm drain trying to rescue her cell phone. My phone is so old I got a notice that I have to replace it because they don't support the technology anymore. All I want is a phone that can be used to make calls in an emergency or if something unexpected comes up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks for all the greetings....y'all are so friendly!
> 
> CB...thanks for the awesome rendition you posted on "How Great Thou Art". I'm loving all their performances!
> 
> :thumbup:


I'm glad you like it here. The more, the merrier. We keep in touch almost every day and have a lot of fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I do to South is getting worst weather.
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Please take time to read this letter, a well-written, very articulate letter, written by a Democrat, to two U.S. Senators from Washington State . This letter is well worth the two minutes it requires to read;
> should be read by every American in the country.
> 
> April 3, 2013
> ...


Wow - very powerful. What a keen mind at 79. He served our country and continues to do so with this letter. Thanks so much for posting this, Jokim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's ok so it's just funny - teenager gets stuck in storm drain trying to rescue her cell phone. My phone is so old I got a notice that I have to replace it because they don't support the technology anymore. All I want is a phone that can be used to make calls in an emergency or if something unexpected comes up.


Same here. I don't text - would probably get caught and go to jail. I don't have an ipad either. If I did, I'd be on it 24 hours a day.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Wow - very powerful. What a keen mind at 79. He served our country and continues to do so with this letter. Thanks so much for posting this, Jokim.


Boy you are quick on the draw, Bonnie! :wink: 
I went back and edited the huge blank space, making it much easier to read.
It is powerful, isn't it? ...and written by, of all things, a Democrat, to boot!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's ok so it's just funny - teenager gets stuck in storm drain trying to rescue her cell phone. My phone is so old I got a notice that I have to replace it because they don't support the technology anymore. All I want is a phone that can be used to make calls in an emergency or if something unexpected comes up.


Oh noooooo! Looks like something I would do. 
Did I tell y'all about the time I got stuck in the bathroom? It was snow on the ground very cold winter day. I took a long steamy bath. The lights and heater switch is on the outside of my bathroom. I stayed in too long and got all dizzy from the heat and steam. I tried to get the door open to turn of the heater. My door knob fell off in my hand. I called for my dh but he couldn't hear me. I screamed and panic set in. :shock: I thought about going down the laundry shoot but knew I would be stuck. In my mind I could see the same happening to me. I would be on the news half in and half out. Remember the Money Pit when Tom Hanks fell thru the roof stuck in the rug. That was the picture I was getting only my PJ's were on the other side of the door. Finally dh hear me. He came to the recuse. Only thing he was in a panic too . He told me to hand him the screw driver in the drawer in the bath room. I said I cant I am locked in. :thumbup: Remind me to tell you some other time about when he flooded the bathroom while I was in the tub. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm so happy! I went to Hobby Lobby to buy paint for the little chairs I'm painting - another story - not so successful. But I found something else. They had pretty pillows - just what I wanted for chairs on my deck. I wanted to brighten it up since the chairs are plain tan. Only $10 each - a great price for pillows! I've been looking for something for quite a while but didn't want to spend $40 on two pillows for the deck. 

I've also been looking for frame for an oil painting my granddaughter gave me. It was when they first became family (their dad married my daughter), and I was so touched that she'd give it to me. It's an odd size, and I hadn't been able to find a frame. I just glanced at them since I was nearby - and - they had one exactly the right size and on SALE! 

A lucky shopping day! The paint? Don't even ask.

I like to support Hobby Lobby whenever I can. They have everything in there. I love to look. The staff isn't so friendly in there, though. Odd.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's ok so it's just funny - teenager gets stuck in storm drain trying to rescue her cell phone. My phone is so old I got a notice that I have to replace it because they don't support the technology anymore. All I want is a phone that can be used to make calls in an emergency or if something unexpected comes up.


You know those men were laughing at her. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz.http://en.piixemto.com/tests/mental-age/ 33for me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Exactly solo.
> My sounds about right comment was about the 858,000 who had paid so far.
> DId you notice that it was a British newspaper who posted that, and not an American one?


I didn't notice that but am not at all surprised. Our MSM has yet to post anything that is correct and against this administration.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this!http://www.theminorityreportblog.com/2014/04/02/rep-gowdy-doubles-down-says-pelosi-needs-to-see-mental-health-professional-video/


The more I listen to him the more I like him.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The more I listen to him the more I like him.


I love Trey Gowdy too. He would make an excellent Speaker Of The House. But you would need a crowbar to get the current 'Weeper' of the house out of there. And already Eric Cantor is positioning himself to be John Boehner's successor.
What a huge disappointment Boehner and Cantor are. Dem Lites for sure. And they are certainly both RINO`s


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> these are so cute -
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202211743003148&set=vb.1476873404&type=2&theater


Loved the last one where the cat was in the box and another kitty closed the box and sat on top of it preventing the 1st kitty from getting out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://en.piixemto.com/tests/mental-age/ 33for me.


42 here.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I tried 3 times to get some information for my son. the 3rd time I finally found some premiums and deductibles. ridicules amounts. I wonder if that counts for three of the signups.


That's exactly how they reached their 7M number.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love Trey Gowdy too. He would make an excellent Speaker Of The House. But you would need a crowbar to get the current 'Weeper' of the house out of there. And already Eric Cantor is positioning himself to be John Boehner's successor.
> What a huge disappointment Boehner and Cantor are. Dem Lites for sure. And they are certainly both RINO`s


I like Gowdy, too. Gutsy Gowdy - he's fearless and doesn't take baloney from anybody.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG is still with us in spirit. Hi KPG. We love you and miss you!


Miss you KPG! We are always thinking of you and your courageous spirit! Stay strong!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> it's only nylon, but looks and feels like suede.


Yes, it does look like suede in the picture. Nice effect.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Please take time to read this letter, a well-written, very articulate letter, written by a Democrat, to two U.S. Senators from Washington State . This letter is well worth the two minutes it requires to read. It should be read by every American in the country.
> 
> April 3, 2013
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this Jokim. I think many democrats are finally seeing the light. Once one stops drinking the kool aid, how quickly the mind becomes clear once again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I always thought that one person had multiple names and posts in the site.


Multiple name AND multiple personalities!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This is from Caintv.com (Herman Cain):

"One of the biggest players in Obamacare's exchanges says 15 to 20 percent of its new customers aren't paying their first premiumwhich means they're not actually covered.

The latest data come from the Blue Cross Blue Shield Association, whose membersknown collectively as "Blues" plansare participating in the exchanges in almost every state. Roughly 80 to 85 percent of people who selected a Blues plan through the exchanges went on to pay their first month's premium, a BCBSA spokeswoman said Wednesday.

That means close to 20% of ObamaCare's Blue Cross "enrollees" never actually enrolled in anything. Yes, they're just one company, but they're one of the biggest and, as the National Journal points out, their results are in line with everyone elses."



So, the way I figure it, 20% of 7,000,000 is 1,400,000. That means 7 million minus 1,400,000 have signed up. That's 5,600,000 who have actually paid a premium for obamacare. That's not 7,000,000. 

Joeysomma, is my math correct?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy
> I stand with Gifty!!!!


Double Yayee! I also stand with Gifty!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim, Thank You for this post. Gives hope that not all is lost.



Jokim said:


> Please take time to read this letter, a well-written, very articulate letter, written by a Democrat, to two U.S. Senators from Washington State . This letter is well worth the two minutes it requires to read. It should be read by every American in the country.
> 
> April 3, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://en.piixemto.com/tests/mental-age/ 33for me.


33 for me also.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Multiple name AND multiple personalities!


Yes!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Off to watch my Brit soaps and do some more knitting.
> Will be back later


Which Brit soaps do you watch, Wendy Bee? DH and I love Brit coms (comedies not communists ;-) ) esp. Last of the Summer Wine, Doc Martin, etc... .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://en.piixemto.com/tests/mental-age/ 33for me.


I'm 30, young at heart.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> 33 for me also.


I got a 32.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> A Welsh speaking soap Pobol Y Cwm (The Peoples Valley), Emmerdale on ITV, and Doctors on iPlayer (BBC)
> 
> Mr Selfridge started on Masterpiece Theatre Sunday, but I watched it the night it debuted on ITV in January. I have already seen Call the Midwife on BBC, and Downton Abbey on ITV.
> I watch them 'live' through a VPN monthly subscription ($5). I also watch Australian soaps on it too.


Do you speak Welsh, Wendy? My son-in-law is from Welsh background and has aunts who still speak it. It's a very different language to listen to.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been asked to copy and paste this for everyone.
> Dear friends,
> 
> I just started reading the Denim thread and saw what was done with the avatars
> ...


Of course we support and love you, KPG. Stay strong!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I didn't notice that but am not at all surprised. Our MSM has yet to post anything that is correct and against this administration.


The truth from most medis outlets ended many years ago, didn't it. One source, that I believe, described it this way. Enrollment is no more than 1 million and no less than 800,000. 
We can only hope that our tax dollar that paid to get the law written and paid to advertise it, got more bang for our buck.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I didn't notice that but am not at all surprised. Our MSM has yet to post anything that is correct and against this administration.


The truth from most media outlets ended many years ago, didn't it. One source, that I believe, described it this way. Enrollment is no more than 1 million and no less than 800,000. 
We can only hope that our tax dollar that paid to get the law written and paid to advertise it, got more bang for our buck.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The 92-year-old, petite, well-poised and proud lady, who is fully dressed each morning by eight oclock, with her hair fashionably coifed and makeup perfectly applied, even though she is legally blind, moved to a nursing home today. Her husband of 70 years recently passed away, making the move necessary.
> 
> After many hours of waiting patiently in the lobby of the nursing home, she smiled sweetly when told her room was ready. As she maneuvered her walker to the elevator, I provided a visual description of her tiny room, including the eyelet sheets that had been hung on her window. I love it, she stated with the enthusiasm of an eight-year-old having just been presented with a new puppy.
> 
> ...


Excellent rules to live one's life by, CB. Thank you! :thumbup: 
Wish more people would follow them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my goodness - that's quite a project. The finished product is delightful! I'm not good at that kind of thing. Yesterday I painted two unfinished rocking chairs for grandkids. I usually paint them by hand, but this time I tried a spray. The orange was too thin. The purple was glitter paint - too rough for a little one. So I'm back to square one. Tomorrow I'll buy the paint I've used before and try again. My learning curve!
> 
> Did you have to try several times to get it right? They look so neatly done. I do not have that gift (of neatness), but I admire it and strive for it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the process! I've noticed at art festivals that most artists/artisans are very generous in sharing how they create. I find it very interesting.


To soften rough glitter paint, you could try clear varnish over it, several coats. I've done this and it works well.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Hi Everyone...mind if I join you?


Welcome back!
What have you been up to?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I love Trey Gowdy too. He would make an excellent Speaker Of The House. But you would need a crowbar to get the current 'Weeper' of the house out of there. And already Eric Cantor is positioning himself to be John Boehner's successor.
> What a huge disappointment Boehner and Cantor are. Dem Lites for sure. And they are certainly both RINO`s


 I too love Trey, everytime I see him speak I have to grin. His hair is so different, in a good way. Boehner is a shameless traitor. He sickens me. So many in the repub. party I have no use for. I am just so tired of liars.
It began raining here at 6:00 this morning and it has been coming down in sheets. Hope all is well in your zipcode my friends.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> sorry CB - I only got photos without a quiz


Me too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh is he lying again. To funny let all give a cheer for the one who can not cross his legs as much as he has cross his lies.


Why bother with liars and their lap dogs!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did you click on the sign that says click here to find out? I just tried it and it worked for me.


Nothing happens when I click on "Find out now".


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't spell, I can't correct my spelling, I can't hit the right keys, rain is screwing with my Hughesnet dish, my eyes and brain are tired, so I am going to do myself and all concerned a hugh favor and get of the grid. Talk later


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> another ...


Yes, and many more where this came from!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning All...
> 
> This is the day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Dear KPG, I miss your hair avatar, I miss the jokes, I miss the friendship, I miss the laughter, I miss your pictures of your talents and I just miss you being here.
> Thinking of You,
> Galinipper


Yes, all of us, on this side, miss you greatly, Gifty!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Glad to have you join us. Thanks for using KPG's Avatar! We need you dear friend. Hugs.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry know I am not to post to it or they or them or ect.
> But really.
> 
> The medal of honor Karveer what do you think about that one.
> ...


Don't they usually throw it over the White house fence? ;-)


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so happy! I went to Hobby Lobby to buy paint for the little chairs I'm painting - another story - not so successful. But I found something else. They had pretty pillows - just what I wanted for chairs on my deck. I wanted to brighten it up since the chairs are plain tan. Only $10 each - a great price for pillows! I've been looking for something for quite a while but didn't want to spend $40 on two pillows for the deck.
> 
> I've also been looking for frame for an oil painting my granddaughter gave me. It was when they first became family (their dad married my daughter), and I was so touched that she'd give it to me. It's an odd size, and I hadn't been able to find a frame. I just glanced at them since I was nearby - and - they had one exactly the right size and on SALE!
> 
> ...


bonbf3
if you are working for people who do not care about you, it is hard to be friendly at all times. Hate to have a boss who makes my VERY personal decisions, particularly medical ones and then for all the wrong reasons = greed.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Of course we support and love you, KPG. Stay strong!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for posting this Jokim. I think many democrats are finally seeing the light. Once one stops drinking the kool aid, how quickly the mind becomes clear once again.


confused. Sorry.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> 18 more days til I can eat potato chips.


Sweets for me!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My son bought me 3 bags of ketchup chips 2 weeks ago. They are as rare as hens teeth in the stores around here as so many people buy them. I got hubby to put them in the trunk of our car so I won`t be tempted.


What are ketchup chips? Who makes them?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Our friend Bill has been through some hard times these past few months, and we`ve all been doing what we could to help him out. He retired last December from the 9-1-1 call center where he worked as a supervisor, and he still hasn`t received his pension. Then his pipes burst in his house because of the terrible weather.
> Bill just called here looking for hubby, but he had just left here to pay our utility bills. Bill said that he is due to start work at the local store today. So things are finally going well for Bill now.
> I can`t tell you how thrilled I am for Bill. We`ve been praying so hard for him, and baking some bread, and making extra food for him and his dogs. Hopefully soon he`ll be getting his pension. I hope he gets it back dated.
> God is good.


You're an angel to take care of your friend so, Wendy. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup:


If not, PM one of us and we'll forward to you. She said she didn't have everyone's email address.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Ooh I`m 27.
Yayyy


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Which Brit soaps do you watch, Wendy Bee? DH and I love Brit coms (comedies not communists ;-) ) esp. Last of the Summer Wine, Doc Martin, etc... .


I watch Coronation Street, Emmerdale, Pobol Y Cwm (A Welsh language soap), Doctors, and Casualty. I used to watch EastEnders too, but it`s just so depressing now I haven`t watched in a few years. And the Australian ones I watch are Home & Away and Neighbours -old episodes and the newer ones.
I love Doc Martin too Jokim.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> A few posts above the picture I posted is a post from someone complaining that there car insurance was triple of what someone else paid.
> I posted a picture of the car that person drives and why their ins. is so high, it looks like unsafe driving to me, shouldn't haul your friends around like that with-out a 'Wide Load' sign.


Thanks for the chuckle, Gali!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Exactly solo.
> My sounds about right comment was about the 858,000 who had paid so far.
> DId you notice that it was a British newspaper who posted that, and not an American one?


Sad state of our 'free' press that we have to reach out to the Brit press to get the truth!
Hi KPG!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Huckleberry, keep an eye on your own spelling. It's not IV league education. After all, it doesn't require a medicinal drip. Then again, those were Obama's drug days and he admitted he was in a drug daze so maybe he needed the IV drip. It's Ivy League and it refers to the college, as in Ivy League schools, i.e. Harvard, Yale, etc. Before you come here to put someone down, learn what it is you are belittling.


Hypocritical behavior, don't you think, Solo?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> confused. Sorry.


I was responding to Jokim's post a few pages back of a letter from a Democrat to his Senators.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Hypocritical behavior, don't you think, Solo?


Definitely. Somehow she also amuses me, weird.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ladies (and gent), look what hubby bought us today. What a bargain. I hope you have a Big Lots where you are and stock up on sheets too
> They will go perfect with the afghan I`m knitting.


Love the sheet color and pattern swirls. Your bed will be beautiful, Wendy. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is the pattern I chose for my baby blanket.http://yarnhog-yarnhog.blogspot.com/2008/04/fo-come-sail-away-and-another-free.html. What do you think?


Just a lot of writing came up on screen, CB.
Hi KPG!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Is it this one bumpy? If it is, it`s gorgeous
> http://yarnhog-yarnhog.blogspot.com/2008/04/fo-come-sail-away-and-another-free.html
> 
> You`ve inspired me to knit one like that too in case there are any little baby boys on the horizon.


That's a nice looking afghan/blanket CB. Will nice in a crib or baby buggy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty day here but now the weather is suppose to be bad. Tornado weather. :x


Oh, oh, ... please, not tornado weather! Please take precautions and have your radio on for warnings. Will keep you in my prayers, CB.
Hi KPG!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh we're getting such a collection of gutterballs here maybe we should think of starting a bowling alley for the Righter's Village. What do you think?


Good idea, Kitty!
Hi KPG!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She wants any reply. Ignore. She is mentally sick and feeds on anything including what I am writing to you. This will be my last regarding this very ill person.


You're right, LL.
Hi KPG! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You're right, LL.
> Hi KPG! :thumbup:


Thank you, Jokim.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://en.piixemto.com/tests/mental-age/ 33for me.


39 for me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Finally!! David Letterman to retire in 2015. The words good and riddance springs to mind.
http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/david-letterman-to-retire-from-cbs-in-2015-1201152380/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's ok so it's just funny - teenager gets stuck in storm drain trying to rescue her cell phone. My phone is so old I got a notice that I have to replace it because they don't support the technology anymore. All I want is a phone that can be used to make calls in an emergency or if something unexpected comes up.


That's the only reason I have a cell phone, for emergencies and when traveling.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> That's the only reason I have a cell phone, for emergencies and when traveling.


Same here Jokim. I don`t even know how to text on my cell phone lol


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love Trey Gowdy too. He would make an excellent Speaker Of The House. But you would need a crowbar to get the current 'Weeper' of the house out of there. And already Eric Cantor is positioning himself to be John Boehner's successor.
> What a huge disappointment Boehner and Cantor are. Dem Lites for sure. And they are certainly both RINO`s


Finally, someone had the courage to state the truth about N. Pelosi! Good going, Trey! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I love Trey Gowdy too. He would make an excellent Speaker Of The House. But you would need a crowbar to get the current 'Weeper' of the house out of there. And already Eric Cantor is positioning himself to be John Boehner's successor.
> What a huge disappointment Boehner and Cantor are. Dem Lites for sure. And they are certainly both RINO`s


Do you think Gowdy could win SOH position if enough TEA party Reps. are elected?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Do you think Gowdy could win SOH position if enough TEA party Reps. are elected?


I would hope so Jokim. The way the Republicans are trashing the Tea Party Conservatives, they are certainly not doing themselves any favours.
True conservatives like Trey Gowdy, Ted Cruz, Mike Lee and others have my utmost respect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Finally!! David Letterman to retire in 2015. The words good and riddance springs to mind.
> http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/david-letterman-to-retire-from-cbs-in-2015-1201152380/


Right - my heart bleeds.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I would hope so Jokim. The way the Republicans are trashing the Tea Party Conservatives, they are certainly not doing themselves any favours.
> True conservatives like Trey Gowdy, Ted Cruz, Mike Lee and others have my utmost respect.


Absolutely right, Wendy!
Hi KPG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

We miss you KPG....hurry back. This place seems so empty without you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Finally!! David Letterman to retire in 2015. The words good and riddance springs to mind.
> http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/david-letterman-to-retire-from-cbs-in-2015-1201152380/


Yes I agree. I have never thought he was funny or interesting. Good riddance is right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We miss you KPG....hurry back. This place seems so empty without you.


Cute! Miss you KPG!! XOX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Very interesting.http://thetruthwins.com/archives/in-noah-the-fallen-angels-are-the-good-guys


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> We miss you KPG....hurry back. This place seems so empty without you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Can you believe how needy some of the Libs are, KPG? They need attention, they need approval, they need for SOMEBODY to listen to their disgusting viewpoints. As if we care what they think, feel, or say, I don't. A more worthless group of sinners has never existed. At least ladies of the right, we know one place we will never hear from them - Heaven.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quote of the day.
> Come
> Sit With Me There comes a time in your life, when you walk away from all the drama and people who create it. You surround yourself with people who make you laugh. Forget the bad and focus on the good. Love the people who treat you well, pray for the ones who don't. Life is too short to be anything but happy. Falling down is a part of life, getting back up is living."


Excellent CB! Thanks


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Can you believe how needy some of the Libs are, KPG? They need attention, they need approval, they need for SOMEBODY to listen to their disgusting viewpoints. As if we care what they think, feel, or say, I don't. A more worthless group of sinners has never existed. At least ladies of the right, we know one place we will never hear from them - Heaven.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Can you believe how needy some of the Libs are, KPG? They need attention, they need approval, they need for SOMEBODY to listen to their disgusting viewpoints. As if we care what they think, feel, or say, I don't. A more worthless group of sinners has never existed. At least ladies of the right, we know one place we will never hear from them - Heaven.


Amen, KC!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Amen, KC!


I agree.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Finally!! David Letterman to retire in 2015. The words good and riddance springs to mind.
> http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/david-letterman-to-retire-from-cbs-in-2015-1201152380/


Yes, I "never" liked him! Not too long ago, it came out that the required the women to keep their jobs had to have sex with Letterman! Oh, gross, as that would have been horrible, but he was not punished at all not even by the network.

Good riddance!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Same here Jokim. I don`t even know how to text on my cell phone lol


I don't have texting nor know how to text. My thinking is it is a phone--talk to me?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Found this on the net so I'm going to try this as cannot bend over to cut lettuce, spinach, or pull green onions or radishes.

The article says polk holes in the bottom of the bag to allow water to drain. Otherwise, just cut open the bag, plant & keep it watered if there isn't rain.

Hope this works!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> 33 for me also.


I'm the older one as 41.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Soloweygirl
My spelling of IV League is VERY correct and actually the original spelling. Obviously you know nothing about the ( ) Universities who originated this League.
I attended one and should know it well. See, it is never too late to learn something.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Found this on the net so I'm going to try this as cannot bend over to cut lettuce, spinach, or pull green onions or radishes.
> 
> The article says polk holes in the bottom of the bag to allow water to drain. Otherwise, just cut open the bag, plant & keep it watered if there isn't rain.
> 
> Hope this works!


Wow. This is great. Do you replant or thin it out?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, have you seen the new TV show about the Clash of the Ozarks? I have watched it & they all carry knives/guns & have feuds.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Soloweygirl
> My spelling of IV League is VERY correct and actually the original spelling. Obviously you know nothing about the ( ) Universities who originally belonged to it.
> I attended one and should know it well. See, it is never too late to learn something.


This is a lie. I see mistakes in what you wrote above that someone would not make who really knows - like me. Get lost. This is my last slip in ignoring you. You are a total liar. You will not hear from me again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I may not be on any site much as I have a lot to do in the next few weeks as DH is going to Anaheim, CA with Daughter & her family for GD to compete in Robotics. I'm so slow in order to get things ready & packed for DH as he wants to do carry on as the airlines charges $25.00 for 1 checked bag. With 5 of them that would be another $125.00.

This airline was the only one that has a direct flight. I must check about the size of shampoo/toiletries he can take & size of bag & weight.

If some big things is going on, please email me & all of you have my permission to share my email address with our group.

Hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This is a lie. I see mistakes in what you wrote above that someone would not make who really knows - like me. Get lost. This is my last slip in ignoring you. You are a total liar. You will not hear from me again.


Luke, she is just baiting all of you as she /he cannot tolerate the fact we are not conversing with her!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I don't have texting nor know how to text. My thinking is it is a phone--talk to me?


I felt the same way initially when I got my iPhone. I wasn't afraid of it, but I figured that I didn't need another way to communicate. DH was the same way. Then, I found out that teenagers are more likely to respond quickly if you text them. Now I text my grandkids. DH texts frequently too because he gets responses sooner.

By the way everyone, the new grandson will be born tomorrow. When we got to CA, we found out that the Dr had postponed the Caesarian till 4/4. We are ready!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Luke, she is just baiting all of you as she /he cannot tolerate the fact we are not conversing with her!


You are right. Do not believe anything he/she/it says. I am now certain she is a liar. This person is totally uneducated.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I may not be on any site much as I have a lot to do in the next few weeks as DH is going to Anaheim, CA with Daughter & her family for GD to compete in Robotics. I'm so slow in order to get things ready & packed for DH as he wants to do carry on as the airlines charges $25.00 for 1 checked bag. With 5 of them that would be another $125.00.
> 
> This airline was the only one that has a direct flight. I must check about the size of shampoo/toiletries he can take & size of bag & weight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I felt the same way initially when I got my iPhone. I wasn't afraid of it, but I figured that I didn't need another way to communicate. DH was the same way. Then, I found out that teenagers are more likely to respond quickly if you text them. Now I text my grandkids. DH texts frequently too because he gets responses sooner.
> 
> By the way everyone, the new grandson will be born tomorrow. When we got to CA, we found out that the Dr had postponed the Caesarian till 4/4. We are ready!


Keep us posted.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry is not a good speller LukeLucy. I have seen many errors. Everyone can fat finger once in awhile and transverse letters, but that is one ignorant Lib. IV League - ha, ha, ha! What a simpleton! If you do something that stupid, you should give up communicating with teachers and other women of intelligence or admit you have a spelling issue.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry is not a good speller LukeLucy. I have seen many errors. Everyone can fat finger once in awhile and transverse letters, but that is one ignorant Lib. IV League - ha, ha, ha! What a simpleton! If you do something that stupid, you should give up communicating with teachers and other women of intelligence or admit you have a spelling issue.


 :lol: :lol: it is so evident, isn't it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry is not a good speller LukeLucy. I have seen many errors. Everyone can fat finger once in awhile and transverse letters, but that is one ignorant Lib. IV League - ha, ha, ha! What a simpleton! If you do something that stupid, you should give up communicating with teachers and other women of intelligence or admit you have a spelling issue.


It is the spelling, but there is more than spelling that tells me the (non) person is lying. Actually, the spelling was the minor part.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh no....my size 8 circular needle snapped in half while I was knitting the large afghan. It`s the nylon thread part. Luckily I have another one, and hubby said he`d buy me a new one tomorrow. But it`s still so inconvenient as I have to take it back a few rows. Rats!!!.
I can`t remember how long I`ve had that particular needle, and I wonder if I can send it back to the company and maybe get a replacement???It`s not my fault it snapped.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> This is a lie. I see mistakes in what you wrote above that someone would not make who really knows - like me. Get lost. This is my last slip in ignoring you. You are a total liar. You will not hear from me again.


Lukelucy
please, check it out to look more knowledgeable. Good bye.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no....my size 8 circular needle snapped in half while I was knitting the large afghan. It`s the nylon thread part. Luckily I have another one, and hubby said he`d buy me a new one tomorrow. But it`s still so inconvenient as I have to take it back a few rows. Rats!!!.
> I can`t remember how long I`ve had that particular needle, and I wonder if I can send it back to the company and maybe get a replacement???It`s not my fault it snapped.


Or take it back to the store. Joann a Fabrics has coupons. Sorry this happened.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Or take it back to the store. Joann a Fabrics has coupons. Sorry this happened.


Thanks Lucy ♥
I bought it from the craft section in WalMart last year. I don`t have the receipt anymore, so not sure if they`ll replace it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, have you seen the new TV show about the Clash of the Ozarks? I have watched it & they all carry knives/guns & have feuds.


No . Haven't seen it. Don't like that scripted stupid stuff making fun of Ar. Dh laughs at it. He will watch anything. Not me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I felt the same way initially when I got my iPhone. I wasn't afraid of it, but I figured that I didn't need another way to communicate. DH was the same way. Then, I found out that teenagers are more likely to respond quickly if you text them. Now I text my grandkids. DH texts frequently too because he gets responses sooner.
> 
> By the way everyone, the new grandson will be born tomorrow. When we got to CA, we found out that the Dr had postponed the Caesarian till 4/4. We are ready!


We will be praying for a comfortable delivery and a beautiful healthy baby boy! Keep us posted KC.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Has everyone checked their email?
Holy Cow!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy ♥
> I bought it from the craft section in WalMart last year. I don`t have the receipt anymore, so not sure if they`ll replace it.


Go to Walmart and ask. You never know.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Has everyone checked their email?
> Holy Cow!!!!


What do you mean?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Found this on the net so I'm going to try this as cannot bend over to cut lettuce, spinach, or pull green onions or radishes.
> 
> The article says polk holes in the bottom of the bag to allow water to drain. Otherwise, just cut open the bag, plant & keep it watered if there isn't rain.
> 
> Hope this works!


Good idea. I did it with flowers and put bark over the bag. I had forgotten about it. May have to do it again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I may not be on any site much as I have a lot to do in the next few weeks as DH is going to Anaheim, CA with Daughter & her family for GD to compete in Robotics. I'm so slow in order to get things ready & packed for DH as he wants to do carry on as the airlines charges $25.00 for 1 checked bag. With 5 of them that would be another $125.00.
> 
> This airline was the only one that has a direct flight. I must check about the size of shampoo/toiletries he can take & size of bag & weight.
> 
> ...


Will miss you. Post when you can. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz time.http://www.buzzfeed.com/keelyflaherty/which-peanuts-character-are-you I am Linus.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz time.http://www.buzzfeed.com/keelyflaherty/which-peanuts-character-are-you I am Linus.


I'm Franklin!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Linus for me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Same here Jokim. I don`t even know how to text on my cell phone lol


Neither do I!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just remember this.
Job 12:22
He reveals the deep things of darkness and brings utter darkness into the light.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz time.http://www.buzzfeed.com/keelyflaherty/which-peanuts-character-are-you I am Linus.


I'm a Pig-Pen!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Found this on the net so I'm going to try this as cannot bend over to cut lettuce, spinach, or pull green onions or radishes.
> 
> The article says polk holes in the bottom of the bag to allow water to drain. Otherwise, just cut open the bag, plant & keep it watered if there isn't rain.
> 
> Hope this works!


It should grow well. You are using an excellent growing medium. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz time.http://www.buzzfeed.com/keelyflaherty/which-peanuts-character-are-you I am Linus.


I'm Sally (but have to admit I didn't know who most of the people for friend choice were  )


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I may not be on any site much as I have a lot to do in the next few weeks as DH is going to Anaheim, CA with Daughter & her family for GD to compete in Robotics. I'm so slow in order to get things ready & packed for DH as he wants to do carry on as the airlines charges $25.00 for 1 checked bag. With 5 of them that would be another $125.00.
> 
> This airline was the only one that has a direct flight. I must check about the size of shampoo/toiletries he can take & size of bag & weight.
> 
> ...


It should be a nice trip for your hubby, daughter and her family. Good luck planning and packing, Janie. We'll talk when you're finished.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I do to South is getting worst weather.
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I felt the same way initially when I got my iPhone. I wasn't afraid of it, but I figured that I didn't need another way to communicate. DH was the same way. Then, I found out that teenagers are more likely to respond quickly if you text them. Now I text my grandkids. DH texts frequently too because he gets responses sooner.
> 
> By the way everyone, the new grandson will be born tomorrow. When we got to CA, we found out that the Dr had postponed the Caesarian till 4/4. We are ready!


Hope all goes well and the baby is healthy. Send photos.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are right. Do not believe anything he/she/it says. I am now certain she is a liar. This person is totally uneducated.


 :thumbup: You're right, LL. Don't waste your time on them! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry is not a good speller LukeLucy. I have seen many errors. Everyone can fat finger once in awhile and transverse letters, but that is one ignorant Lib. IV League - ha, ha, ha! What a simpleton! If you do something that stupid, you should give up communicating with teachers and other women of intelligence or admit you have a spelling issue.


 :thumbup: Great retort, KC! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Found this on the net so I'm going to try this as cannot bend over to cut lettuce, spinach, or pull green onions or radishes.
> 
> The article says polk holes in the bottom of the bag to allow water to drain. Otherwise, just cut open the bag, plant & keep it watered if there isn't rain.
> 
> Hope this works!


What a clever idea! I'd love to try it, too. Let us know how it works out, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm the older one as 41.


Don't feel bad - I'm 42.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no....my size 8 circular needle snapped in half while I was knitting the large afghan. It`s the nylon thread part. Luckily I have another one, and hubby said he`d buy me a new one tomorrow. But it`s still so inconvenient as I have to take it back a few rows. Rats!!!.
> I can`t remember how long I`ve had that particular needle, and I wonder if I can send it back to the company and maybe get a replacement???It`s not my fault it snapped.


Did you use a life-line? I know, it's a bother, but sometimes you can insert one after the row has been knitted.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't feel bad - I'm 42.


OK, now I feel really bad, I'm 47!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I may not be on any site much as I have a lot to do in the next few weeks as DH is going to Anaheim, CA with Daughter & her family for GD to compete in Robotics. I'm so slow in order to get things ready & packed for DH as he wants to do carry on as the airlines charges $25.00 for 1 checked bag. With 5 of them that would be another $125.00.
> 
> This airline was the only one that has a direct flight. I must check about the size of shampoo/toiletries he can take & size of bag & weight.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have your work cut out for you, Jane. We'll be glad when you're back with us. Don't work too hard!
Hugs back,
Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Luke, she is just baiting all of you as she /he cannot tolerate the fact we are not conversing with her!


When someone lies about one thing, you can't believe anything that person says.

Mike Morell, former head of CIA, is a good example. He is a professional liar. Deceit is his bread and butter. So when he talks to Congress, I don't believe anything he says.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no....my size 8 circular needle snapped in half while I was knitting the large afghan. It`s the nylon thread part. Luckily I have another one, and hubby said he`d buy me a new one tomorrow. But it`s still so inconvenient as I have to take it back a few rows. Rats!!!.
> I can`t remember how long I`ve had that particular needle, and I wonder if I can send it back to the company and maybe get a replacement???It`s not my fault it snapped.


Oh no! It must have been the weight. I have only made squares for afghans. Would be afraid that would happen. What brand of needle was it?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No . Haven't seen it. Don't like that scripted stupid stuff making fun of Ar. Dh laughs at it. He will watch anything. Not me.


I'm with you, CB. Have my standards, if something goes against my principles, a show, a store, movie, etc.. I refuse to patronize it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no....my size 8 circular needle snapped in half while I was knitting the large afghan. It`s the nylon thread part. Luckily I have another one, and hubby said he`d buy me a new one tomorrow. But it`s still so inconvenient as I have to take it back a few rows. Rats!!!.
> I can`t remember how long I`ve had that particular needle, and I wonder if I can send it back to the company and maybe get a replacement???It`s not my fault it snapped.


Oh, no! :x


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just remember this.
> Job 12:22
> He reveals the deep things of darkness and brings utter darkness into the light.


Something similar to, 'shining the light of truth' on a lie to scatter the 'rats and cockroaches'!
Hi KPG! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will be praying for a comfortable delivery and a beautiful healthy baby boy! Keep us posted KC.


Try not to worry. My daughter has had 5 c-sections - did just fine. The first few days are a little rough - but - there's that sweet baby to make it all worthwhile.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Has everyone checked their email?
> Holy Cow!!!!


I know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Boy you are quick on the draw, Bonnie! :wink:
> I went back and edited the huge blank space, making it much easier to read.
> It is powerful, isn't it? ...and written by, of all things, a Democrat, to boot!


I like the idea of term limits for our politicians too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> OK, now I feel really bad, I'm 47!


Hey - don't feel bad - we're in our forties! :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh noooooo! Looks like something I would do.
> Did I tell y'all about the time I got stuck in the bathroom? It was snow on the ground very cold winter day. I took a long steamy bath. The lights and heater switch is on the outside of my bathroom. I stayed in too long and got all dizzy from the heat and steam. I tried to get the door open to turn of the heater. My door knob fell off in my hand. I called for my dh but he couldn't hear me. I screamed and panic set in. :shock: I thought about going down the laundry shoot but knew I would be stuck. In my mind I could see the same happening to me. I would be on the news half in and half out. Remember the Money Pit when Tom Hanks fell thru the roof stuck in the rug. That was the picture I was getting only my PJ's were on the other side of the door. Finally dh hear me. He came to the recuse. Only thing he was in a panic too . He told me to hand him the screw driver in the drawer in the bath room. I said I cant I am locked in. :thumbup: Remind me to tell you some other time about when he flooded the bathroom while I was in the tub. :XD:


 :lol: I live such a boring life! The worst that happened to me was locking my purse and car keys in the trunk when I went to do some painting on the house we were building in Alberta. I had to call DH to drive all the way out (almost 100 miles) with a spare set of keys.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm Franklin!


So am I!!!! Janeway - we have so much in common!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> OK, now I feel really bad, I'm 47!


 I would be happy to be 47 again. Wouldn't you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so happy! I went to Hobby Lobby to buy paint for the little chairs I'm painting - another story - not so successful. But I found something else. They had pretty pillows - just what I wanted for chairs on my deck. I wanted to brighten it up since the chairs are plain tan. Only $10 each - a great price for pillows! I've been looking for something for quite a while but didn't want to spend $40 on two pillows for the deck.
> 
> I've also been looking for frame for an oil painting my granddaughter gave me. It was when they first became family (their dad married my daughter), and I was so touched that she'd give it to me. It's an odd size, and I hadn't been able to find a frame. I just glanced at them since I was nearby - and - they had one exactly the right size and on SALE!
> 
> ...


Bet your gd will be thrilled to see her picture framed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I live such a boring life! The worst that happened to me was locking my purse and car keys in the trunk when I went to do some painting on the house we were building in Alberta. I had to call DH to drive all the way out (almost 100 miles) with a spare set of keys.


CB has all the fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm a Pig-Pen!


I don't believe it for a minute! Although - through the cloud you can see that he is a sweetheart.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bet your gd will be thrilled to see her picture framed.


Thanks - I hope so.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Try not to worry. My daughter has had 5 c-sections - did just fine. The first few days are a little rough - but - there's that sweet baby to make it all worthwhile.
> 
> Best of luck to all!


That's a lot of C-sections, Bonnie. My OB-GYN told me that with each one, over 2, the risk of complications increases.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I live such a boring life! The worst that happened to me was locking my purse and car keys in the trunk when I went to do some painting on the house we were building in Alberta. I had to call DH to drive all the way out (almost 100 miles) with a spare set of keys.


My family is the worst on locking keys inside. The night my daddy died I came home from my dd's. She had just had our last gs. I drove 5 hours. Drove up in my parents house to find my db and sil crawling into their sun roof to unllock their car. 
My ds went to my dm's house last summer. She was sitting in the back seat of her car. She didn't have her keys with her. The car locks when you close the door. She had tried everything to open her door. She burning up in the heat. She had craweled in the back seat to try to get out. My ds was so upset My dm could have died. All she had to do was manually unlock the door. So I guess we get it honest. :roll: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://en.piixemto.com/tests/mental-age/ 33for me.


35 for me


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like the idea of term limits for our politicians too.


Term limits and volunteer service in our gov't, pd w/room and board only. Another thing they could try, as they did in ancient times (Rome or Greece), gov't members, reps. etc..., chosen by lot to serve a certain lgth of time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I live such a boring life! The worst that happened to me was locking my purse and car keys in the trunk when I went to do some painting on the house we were building in Alberta. I had to call DH to drive all the way out (almost 100 miles) with a spare set of keys.


Did he get you a membership to the AAA of Western Canada after this incident? ;-)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yay I`m Snoopy
Which Peanuts Character Are You?

You got: Snoopy

Youre the definition of cool. Youre the zany life of the party, and the first person your friends call when they want to go on any kind of adventure. You dont let life get you down, and when it comes to love and friendship, you prefer to keep things light and fancy-free. Youre loyal and there for friends in need, but you march to the beat of your own drum, and you dont let obligations get in the way of your fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Term limits and volunteer service in our gov't, pd w/room and board only. Another thing they could try, as they did in ancient times (Rome or Greece), gov't members, reps. etc..., chosen by lot to serve a certain lgth of time.


Government should be on ocare too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would be happy to be 47 again. Wouldn't you?


Absolutely!! :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Government should be on ocare too.


That goes without saying!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's a lot of C-sections, Bonnie. My OB-GYN told me that with each one, over 2, the risk of complications increases.


When she had her third, the doctor said if he didn't know her history, he would have thought it was her first. No scarring inside. I have to wonder if it's her lifestyle. She runs every day pushing a double jogger most of the time. She has a lot of food sensitivities to additives, and I've seen her suffer with it.

She avoids all processed food and especially stays away from the things she knows trigger a reaction. She makes everythinng from scratch. She has me sold on the benefits of good eating - I just don't practice it. I still think that might have something to do with it. That and her dad's genes.

She did say she doesn't think her body could do it again. She's 4'11" and very slim. Also, all her babies have gotten smaller, and she thinks there's just not enough room. The last one had hip displasia from being crowded. Thank the Lord it's all better now, but they don't want that to happen again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Found this on the net so I'm going to try this as cannot bend over to cut lettuce, spinach, or pull green onions or radishes.
> 
> The article says polk holes in the bottom of the bag to allow water to drain. Otherwise, just cut open the bag, plant & keep it watered if there isn't rain.
> 
> Hope this works!


Looks like a great idea Jane. I think a lot of greenhouses use a similar system.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yay I`m Snoopy
> Which Peanuts Character Are You?
> 
> You got: Snoopy
> ...


Way to go, WendyBee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> 35 for me


Wow!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nite friends . I am going with my friends tomorrow for my 2 week ago birthday. Need to get up early. Sweet dreams. Good night KPG. Praying for the baby KC.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I may not be on any site much as I have a lot to do in the next few weeks as DH is going to Anaheim, CA with Daughter & her family for GD to compete in Robotics. I'm so slow in order to get things ready & packed for DH as he wants to do carry on as the airlines charges $25.00 for 1 checked bag. With 5 of them that would be another $125.00.
> 
> This airline was the only one that has a direct flight. I must check about the size of shampoo/toiletries he can take & size of bag & weight.
> 
> ...


Best of luck to your grand daughter Jane, hope her team does well and she has lots of fun - and that the rest of the family also has a great time. Sorry that you can't be there too, but I know you'll be cheering her on from home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I felt the same way initially when I got my iPhone. I wasn't afraid of it, but I figured that I didn't need another way to communicate. DH was the same way. Then, I found out that teenagers are more likely to respond quickly if you text them. Now I text my grandkids. DH texts frequently too because he gets responses sooner.
> 
> By the way everyone, the new grandson will be born tomorrow. When we got to CA, we found out that the Dr had postponed the Caesarian till 4/4. We are ready!


One more sleep! Prayers for all to go well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no....my size 8 circular needle snapped in half while I was knitting the large afghan. It`s the nylon thread part. Luckily I have another one, and hubby said he`d buy me a new one tomorrow. But it`s still so inconvenient as I have to take it back a few rows. Rats!!!.
> I can`t remember how long I`ve had that particular needle, and I wonder if I can send it back to the company and maybe get a replacement???It`s not my fault it snapped.


That's so frustrating Wendy. Maybe a longer needle would spread the weight out a little more.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My family is the worst on locking keys inside. The night my daddy died I came home from my dd's. She had just had our last gs. I drove 5 hours. Drove up in my parents house to find my db and sil crawling into their sun roof to unllock their car.
> My ds went to my dm's house last summer. She was sitting in the back seat of her car. She didn't have her keys with her. The car locks when you close the door. She had tried everything to open her door. She burning up in the heat. She had craweled in the back seat to try to get out. My ds was so upset My dm could have died. All she had to do was manually unlock the door. So I guess we get it honest. :roll: :lol:


That was scary, cars heat up so quickly! When we panic, it's easy to forget.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Came back to post this. WCK will you copy and paste it for me?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=634316563283730&set=a.521023127946408.1073741828.376776419037747&type


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Nite friends . I am going with my friends tomorrow for my 2 week ago birthday. Need to get up early. Sweet dreams. Good night KPG. Praying for the baby KC.


Sleep well CB. Have a great time with your friends!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I'm not WCK but will post for you.


Thanks Joey, I wish more people followed morality instead of relativity.

Are you caught up in the last minute tax rush now?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am working every day now, I have little time to be on the computer, so I have missed what has been on here


Are you planning a little vacation after the 15th? I'm going to Edmonton to do my parents taxes next week and then will finish ours up before the end of April.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> 35 for me


32 for me. I wish.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did he get you a membership to the AAA of Western Canada after this incident? ;-)


I don't know if OnStar is in Canada, but I have it in my car. You can call them and they can unlock your car for you. I also like it because many places I can use it for phone calls or emergency calls when in rural areas that my cell phone doesn't work. Just feel a little safer with that feature in my car. In fact, when my son was driving my car and hit a deer in the mountains of WV his cell did not work but OnStar automatically called the police when the airbags blew.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would be happy to be 47 again. Wouldn't you?


Yes!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Has everyone checked their email?
> Holy Cow!!!!


Just seen it this morning, I am shocked!!!!!!!
I think things are out of control, and have thought for a long time there are people in high places.
I need to think on this for awhile. 
I have the highest respect for KPG and Gersay, No one deserves what has happened. This is beyond hate, stalking and dangerous. Someone has become undone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Just seen it this morning, I am shocked!!!!!!!
> I think things are out of control, and have thought for a long time there are people in high places.
> I need to think on this for awhile.
> I have the highest respect for KPG and Gersay, No one deserves what has happened. This is beyond hate, stalking and dangerous. Someone has become undone.


I have always said they were sick. This is the proof. Terrible. This upsets me tremendously.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When she had her third, the doctor said if he didn't know her history, he would have thought it was her first. No scarring inside. I have to wonder if it's her lifestyle. She runs every day pushing a double jogger most of the time. She has a lot of food sensitivities to additives, and I've seen her suffer with it.
> 
> She avoids all processed food and especially stays away from the things she knows trigger a reaction. She makes everythinng from scratch. She has me sold on the benefits of good eating - I just don't practice it. I still think that might have something to do with it. That and her dad's genes.
> 
> She did say she doesn't think her body could do it again. She's 4'11" and very slim. Also, all her babies have gotten smaller, and she thinks there's just not enough room. The last one had hip displasia from being crowded. Thank the Lord it's all better now, but they don't want that to happen again.


So happy your daughter made it thru all those surgeries. 
So she is a mini me? Did you have trouble with your babies being so tiny?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Best of luck to your grand daughter Jane, hope her team does well and she has lots of fun - and that the rest of the family also has a great time. Sorry that you can't be there too, but I know you'll be cheering her on from home.


Yes Janie let us know who gd does. Did you tell us someone will video it for you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm not WCK but will post for you.


Thanks Joeys!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you planning a little vacation after the 15th? I'm going to Edmonton to do my parents taxes next week and then will finish ours up before the end of April.


Are you going to be able to go with your Dad to the Dr. Isn't the appointment next weeK?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

KC has the delivery started? 
We had the bad weather last night. We where with out power most of the night. We sleep with fans for noise. Couldn't sleep with all the thundering and wind. Don't know what all happened everywhere else. I know Mo was having tornado's before I went to be.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KC has the delivery started?
> We had the bad weather last night. We where with out power most of the night. We sleep with fans for noise. Couldn't sleep with all the thundering and wind. Don't know what all happened everywhere else. I know Mo was having tornado's before I went to be.


We have 8 inches of new snow as of this morning here. It's still coming down. So, heaven knows how much we will have when it's finished. I'm soooo tired of winter. If it's not 20 below it snows. Yuck! I'm done!

KC, keep us posted. I'm excited to hear the details.

Thumper


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KC has the delivery started?
> We had the bad weather last night. We where with out power most of the night. We sleep with fans for noise. Couldn't sleep with all the thundering and wind. Don't know what all happened everywhere else. I know Mo was having tornado's before I went to be.


We got to the hospital at 7 am. They have taken her back to prep her. We are just waiting. Surgery is at 9 am CA time. It shouldn't take long.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We got to the hospital at 7 am. They have taken her back to prep her. We are just waiting. Surgery is at 9 am CA time. It shouldn't take long.


Keep us posted.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Somebody PM me and tell me what the email issue is about. I haven't a clue.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We got to the hospital at 7 am. They have taken her back to prep her. We are just waiting. Surgery is at 9 am CA time. It shouldn't take long.


Wishing her smooth sailing, and comfort for all.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We got to the hospital at 7 am. They have taken her back to prep her. We are just waiting. Surgery is at 9 am CA time. It shouldn't take long.


Wishing her smooth sailing, and comfort for all.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone, I hope all is well with you all.
I`ll have some news for all posted in email and/or PMS.
It`s all good


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone, I hope all is well with you all.
> I`ll have some news for all posted in email and/or PMS.
> It`s all good


thank you wendy :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Somebody PM me and tell me what the email issue is about. I haven't a clue.


I PM'd you with some info.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

How exciting... a new baby today. Welcome to the world KC grandson ♥♥♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning All...

I'm guessing most of you got the email about VL posting to my FB page. Its all true! I want to add that it happened over a month ago and since I was able to block her from our accounts I was willing to ignore her and let it go. But as she started up with me again, I decided to retaliate...and I did! (shame on me) Anyway, she's furious and striking out worse than ever. 

I'm going to go back to ignoring her, but I advise you all to be careful out there...she's in a nasty mood!

God bless you today and everyday!

Gerri


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m so sorry this happened to you Gerri.
My love and prayers go with you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Morning All...
> 
> I'm guessing most of you got the email about VL posting to my FB page. Its all true! I want to add that it happened over a month ago and since I was able to block her from our accounts I was willing to ignore her and let it go. But as she started up with me again, I decided to retaliate...and I did! (shame on me) Anyway, she's furious and striking out worse than ever.
> 
> ...


Gerri
Thank you for the heads-up, sorry you and KPG need to protect your personal life. I just don't know what to say as I am still shocked at what I saw. Someone needs Anger Managment and meds.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning everyone, I hope all is well with you all.
> I`ll have some news for all posted in email and/or PMS.
> It`s all good


Wendy, My head and heart are telling me that " If we are not part of the solution we are part of the problem."


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Wendy, My head and heart are telling me that " If we are not part of the solution we are part of the problem."


I couldn`t agree more gali
Yikes it`s thundering again, will have to unplug the pc for a while. Will be back later
♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning All...
> 
> I'm guessing most of you got the email about VL posting to my FB page. Its all true! I want to add that it happened over a month ago and since I was able to block her from our accounts I was willing to ignore her and let it go. But as she started up with me again, I decided to retaliate...and I did! (shame on me) Anyway, she's furious and striking out worse than ever.
> 
> ...


Then you must report her to KP's Admin for somehow finding out your "real" name to find you on FB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I don't know if OnStar is in Canada, but I have it in my car. You can call them and they can unlock your car for you. I also like it because many places I can use it for phone calls or emergency calls when in rural areas that my cell phone doesn't work. Just feel a little safer with that feature in my car. In fact, when my son was driving my car and hit a deer in the mountains of WV his cell did not work but OnStar automatically called the police when the airbags blew.


Hope your son wasn't hurt - those can be very serious accidents.
OnStar is available here too and I think is a great feature if you're on the road a lot or travel in more remote areas. That happened in the early 1990's and would have loved something like OnStar then since we were moving to a more remote area and had to commute long distances - especially in the winter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you going to be able to go with your Dad to the Dr. Isn't the appointment next weeK?


No - I had already booked my flights and will be back on Apr 15 and the appointment isn't until the 17th. But my youngest brother is planning to go with Dad, so that works out ok.

How was your late birthday outing? Hope you had a great time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When she had her third, the doctor said if he didn't know her history, he would have thought it was her first. No scarring inside. I have to wonder if it's her lifestyle. She runs every day pushing a double jogger most of the time. She has a lot of food sensitivities to additives, and I've seen her suffer with it.
> 
> She avoids all processed food and especially stays away from the things she knows trigger a reaction. She makes everythinng from scratch. She has me sold on the benefits of good eating - I just don't practice it. I still think that might have something to do with it. That and her dad's genes.
> 
> She did say she doesn't think her body could do it again. She's 4'11" and very slim. Also, all her babies have gotten smaller, and she thinks there's just not enough room. The last one had hip displasia from being crowded. Thank the Lord it's all better now, but they don't want that to happen again.


Her life style definitely contributes to her good health. 4'11" is pretty tiny, the fact that she had C-sections and came through them so well further shows the benefit of well-balanced diet. Unfortunately, I don't have her daily regimen nor her eating style. Wish I did. :-D
Hi KPG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Morning All...
> 
> I'm guessing most of you got the email about VL posting to my FB page. Its all true! I want to add that it happened over a month ago and since I was able to block her from our accounts I was willing to ignore her and let it go. But as she started up with me again, I decided to retaliate...and I did! (shame on me) Anyway, she's furious and striking out worse than ever.
> 
> ...


Gerri, I'm sorry that this person did this to you and put you through all that trouble. Prayers going your way.
'Evil has been loosed upon us!' 
God Bless you, Gerslay and stay strong!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Kc hope all goes well for your daughter and new grandbaby.

WCK hope all goes well for you Dad

jayne have fun packing (*-*)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes what was done to Gersly and KPG was nasty, and the person's who did it to both of them continue to lie aboaut it. 

But there is more. I down loaded it to my computer. If she thinks she got away with it she hasn't. As she change the post she put it on.

No I will not share or tell all. Enough people know about it. Nor will I share in post or PM's but I will tell and report it.

It is the most discussing thing I have ever seen.

Enough said.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Agreed yarny


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Finally!! David Letterman to retire in 2015. The words good and riddance springs to mind.
> http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/david-letterman-to-retire-from-cbs-in-2015-1201152380/


He must be feeling the pinch since Jimmy Fallon took over the Tonight Show. At least Fallon is funny, Letterman no so much.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes what was done to Gersly and KPG was nasty, and the person's who did it to both of them continue to lie aboaut it.
> 
> But there is more. I down loaded it to my computer. If she thinks she got away with it she hasn't. As she change the post she put it on.
> 
> ...


Good work, Yarnie, on saving that...I'm so sorry you had to see it, but its good to know that others know how really evil she is.

And thanks y'all for the sweet thoughts and kind prayers sent my way...I really appreciate it.

Now DH and I are off to see "God is NOT Dead" and then out to dinner and dancing at the piano lounge.

Be sure to enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He must be feeling the pinch since Jimmy Fallon took over the Tonight Show. At least Fallon is funny, Letterman no so much.


I always thought Letterman was just a junior high school boy telling stupid toilet jokes. I haven't watched him in years, but I'm glad he's leaving.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy ♥
> I bought it from the craft section in WalMart last year. I don`t have the receipt anymore, so not sure if they`ll replace it.


Wendy, try the manufacturer. You might have better luck with a replacement going that route.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz time.http://www.buzzfeed.com/keelyflaherty/which-peanuts-character-are-you I am Linus.


Me too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> He must be feeling the pinch since Jimmy Fallon took over the Tonight Show. At least Fallon is funny, Letterman no so much.


I haven't revisited latenight since Johnny Carson ended and SNL stopped being funny.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KC has the delivery started?
> We had the bad weather last night. We where with out power most of the night. We sleep with fans for noise. Couldn't sleep with all the thundering and wind. Don't know what all happened everywhere else. I know Mo was having tornado's before I went to be.


CB, we only had a little thunder, no rain. South of us they had tennis ball size hail and wicked storm cells go through. Definitely some nasty stuff. It's good to hear from you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Wendy, try the manufacturer. You might have better luck with a replacement going that route.


Thanks solo. 
Hubby is buying me a new one today. I thought he was going to take my broken one into Walmart to see he could could exchange it, but he left it under my monitor where put it for him hoping he`d see it. At least he saw the shopping list next to it lol. I hope he doesn`t buy a dark blue one...I`d never see it lol It`s a Boye brand circular needle.
While I was searching the Walmart site looking to see if they had any in stock, I saw these. Aren`t they gorgeous.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Boye-Needlemaster-Kit-200/10660859?action=product_interest&action_type=title&placement_id=irs_middle&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=69167155958&category=0%3A2637%3A667479%3A1021743&client_guid=a57b5bf6-c2bb-4212-a21b-3a7749013157&config_id=0&parent_item_id=24063383&guid=bef0e582-24a8-489c-be15-6de306c477d8&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n#Product+Reviews


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks solo.
> Hubby is buying me a new one today. I thought he was going to take my broken one into Walmart to see he could could exchange it, but he left it under my monitor where put it for him hoping he`d see it. At least he saw the shopping list next to it lol. I hope he doesn`t buy a dark blue one...I`d never see it lol It`s a Boye brand circular needle.
> While I was searching the Walmart site looking to see if they had any in stock, I saw these. Aren`t they gorgeous.
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Boye-Needlemaster-Kit-200/10660859?action=product_interest&action_type=title&placement_id=irs_middle&strategy=PWVUB&visitor_id=69167155958&category=0%3A2637%3A667479%3A1021743&client_guid=a57b5bf6-c2bb-4212-a21b-3a7749013157&config_id=0&parent_item_id=24063383&guid=bef0e582-24a8-489c-be15-6de306c477d8&bucket_id=irsbucketdefault&findingMethod=p13n#Product+Reviews


I like the look of those. I'm a better crocheter than a knitter, but want to do more knitting. My niece gave me a book on folk shawls for my birthday. It has the most beautiful shawls and I want to learn to knit most of them. The directions all call for circular needles and I have none, so...this is a real possibility.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:



> I like the look of those. I'm a better crocheter than a knitter, but want to do more knitting. My niece gave me a book on folk shawls for my birthday. It has the most beautiful shawls and I want to learn to knit most of them. The directions all call for circular needles and I have none, so...this is a real possibility.


I hope to learn how to crochet one day. I have 2 crochet needle sets given to me, and tons of spare yarn to learn one day. I go to YouTube sometimes to look at crochet techniques - but I still find it difficult. It`s so different to knitting. I am really in awe of anyone who can both knit and crochet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No - I had already booked my flights and will be back on Apr 15 and the appointment isn't until the 17th. But my youngest brother is planning to go with Dad, so that works out ok.
> 
> How was your late birthday outing? Hope you had a great time.


I am glad someone is going with your Dad. Always good to have someone hear everything.
BDay lunch was good. Yummy. It is Seafood Eatery. Fish and shrimp for me. GD went with me. While we were eating some old friends from my previous church came in with our ex pastor. Great treat to see all of them again. Friends gave me gift cards so I could buy me some flowers for my window boxes. Thanks for asking. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I always thought Letterman was just a junior high school boy telling stupid toilet jokes. I haven't watched him in years, but I'm glad he's leaving.


yep!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Gerri, I'm sorry that this person did this to you and put you through all that trouble. Prayers going your way.
> 'Evil has been loosed upon us!'
> God Bless you, Gerslay and stay strong!


It is under my feet thru the Blood of Jesus. Only a matter of time it will be gone. :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow. This is great. Do you replant or thin it out?


Yes, you thin the plants as you would in the ground! You just would not have to bend over. I think any shallow plant would work. I love Spinach, lettuce, green onions & radishes so want to try this when the weather turns warm.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> He must be feeling the pinch since Jimmy Fallon took over the Tonight Show. At least Fallon is funny, Letterman no so much.


Love your Avatar! Good one!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry don't like the avatar Solo.. Ugly doll.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good work, Yarnie, on saving that...I'm so sorry you had to see it, but its good to know that others know how really evil she is.
> 
> And thanks y'all for the sweet thoughts and kind prayers sent my way...I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for telling us about what is going on as I am on the look out for the situation. I will take care of the situation if it happens to me.

Hugs, enjoy your evening out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here you go.http://www.facebook.com/UPtv/photos/a.334193579085.150970.296917979085/10152186483474086/?type=1&theater


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sorry don't like the avatar Solo.. Ugly doll.


Yes, you are right of course!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here you go.http://www.facebook.com/UPtv/photos/a.334193579085.150970.296917979085/10152186483474086/?type=1&theater


Here it is Bumpy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Got to prepare dinner so chat later dear friends, hugs


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here it is Bumpy!


Thanks Janie. XX


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


So happy to hear all are well and Happy. Austen love the name. My gosh he was a big baby. I thought Mine where big at 8 lbs.

So happy for you grandma. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


Wonderful news!!!
Welcome to the world Austen!!!!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


Congratulations! That's a good, healthy size. My best to Austen and his parents.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


 Wonderful news. Can't wait to see pics of Austen.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So happy to hear all are well and Happy. Austen love the name. My gosh he was a big baby. I thought Mine where big at 8 lbs.
> 
> So happy for you grandma. :thumbup:


Aw, that's wimpy. My three boys were all 10 pounds +. I'm only 5'4".

On the plus side, Austen is well, mom is well, and he will sleep through the night sooner than others would.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


Congratulations, and Happy Birthday Austen.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Aw, that's wimpy. My three boys were all 10 pounds +. I'm only 5'4".
> 
> On the plus side, Austen is well, mom is well, and he will sleep through the night sooner than others would.


Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I have ran my spyware,virus protection,erased history, defragged and still pc acting up. My mouse is hyper sensitive and double posting at times, I plunck away on keyboard and letters are missing from words. Maybe it will heal it's self when I just shut it down for the night. I'll use my laptop if I need to talk. Have a great evening ladies.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Ouch!!!!!!


  Can you convince me that mine hurt any worse than the others would have?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Can you convince me that mine hurt any worse than the others would have?


Ten pounds is a whopper. You win over me. Biggest was 8lb 12 ozs.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Can you convince me that mine hurt any worse than the others would have?


I need to sign back on to answer you. 
NO... childbirth would hurt if you gave birth to an acorn. I just visualized a 5'4" and 10 lbs. plus an said out loud what I was thinking...  
Here it is again, a visual OUCH...see I can't help myself.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

8lbs 2 ozs was tops for me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you thin the plants as you would in the ground! You just would not have to bend over. I think any shallow plant would work. I love Spinach, lettuce, green onions & radishes so want to try this when the weather turns warm.


Thnk you so much for teaching me this.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is under my feet thru the Blood of Jesus. Only a matter of time it will be gone. :XD:


Amen! to that, CB.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


Great news! You are blessed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


Congratulations to the new parents and grandparents!
Wishing you many happy times with the new babe!
Enjoy your time with him, KC.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Great news! You are blessed.


I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I can't wait to see pictures!


Me, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Awww while we are waiting for KC's baby pics.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151778690637576&set=vb.32799215298&type=2&theater


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I hope to learn how to crochet one day. I have 2 crochet needle sets given to me, and tons of spare yarn to learn one day. I go to YouTube sometimes to look at crochet techniques - but I still find it difficult. It`s so different to knitting. I am really in awe of anyone who can both knit and crochet.


Too bad we don't live close as I'm a better crocheter than a knitter. I taught myself basically but need a pattern or chart. My mother could crochet anything she saw. She did not knit.

Maybe we all can visit this summer--wouldn't that be great? I would dearly love to meet everyone so think of an area that would be centrally located & I'll be there with bells on my toes!

To meet KPG would be my greatest joy!

To honor KPG:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


Congrats KC as prayed things would go well. Get rest & post pictures soon!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thnk you so much for teaching me this.


You are welcome dear friend. Hugs


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Aw, that's wimpy. My three boys were all 10 pounds +. I'm only 5'4".
> 
> On the plus side, Austen is well, mom is well, and he will sleep through the night sooner than others would.


Wow, my biggest baby was 6 lbs 12 oz & I thought ouch!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ten pounds is a whopper. You win over me. Biggest was 8lb 12 ozs.


Mine were 8#12 oz. and 8#4oz. C-section.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> CB, we only had a little thunder, no rain. South of us they had tennis ball size hail and wicked storm cells go through. Definitely some nasty stuff. It's good to hear from you.


Glad that you escaped the worst of the storm solo. The "pitiful" is a great addition to someone's screen name :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I'm the odd ball, mine were 6#9oz, 7#3oz, and 7#15oz, and had almost no pain in delivery. They gave my a hypo, without my permission, for the first and I had to concentrate to even feel the contractions. The others no pain medication, I kept reminding them I wanted no meds.


Mine were 8 lbs., 8 oz.; 6 lbs., 11 oz.; 7 lbs., 8 oz.; and 8 lbs., 3, oz. (the mom of Austen). Thank goodness this was a Caesarian. She feels pretty good, but they administered an epidural, and she was just starting to feel her feet when we left the hospital. Dad is 6 ft. 5 in., and my daughter is 5 ft., 6 in. So Austen comes by his size naturally.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I like the look of those. I'm a better crocheter than a knitter, but want to do more knitting. My niece gave me a book on folk shawls for my birthday. It has the most beautiful shawls and I want to learn to knit most of them. The directions all call for circular needles and I have none, so...this is a real possibility.


Which one are you going to do first? I love circs, they really balance the weight of the project well - hardly ever use straight needles,


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad someone is going with your Dad. Always good to have someone hear everything.
> BDay lunch was good. Yummy. It is Seafood Eatery. Fish and shrimp for me. GD went with me. While we were eating some old friends from my previous church came in with our ex pastor. Great treat to see all of them again. Friends gave me gift cards so I could buy me some flowers for my window boxes. Thanks for asking. :-D


Great day - glad you got your shrimp :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night Ladies, sweet dreams!
Off to bed I go and read my book.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


Congrats KC. Welcome to the world Austen! Look forward to seeing the little guy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww while we are waiting for KC's baby pics.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151778690637576&set=vb.32799215298&type=2&theater


Thanks CB - those were sweet babies too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

DH was telling me that he saw an article about George Bush's paintings; I hadn't realized he took up painting during his retirement


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH was telling me that he saw an article about George Bush's paintings; I hadn't realized he took up painting during his retirement


He is a great artist. Haven't seen this before. Thanks WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is a great artist. Haven't seen this before. Thanks WCK.


I just finished watching a clip on our national news about Bush's art - he's been taking lessons and does landscapes and still life as well as portraits. He's doing really well, especially when he only started a couple of years ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just finished watching a clip on our national news about Bush's art - he's been taking lessons and does landscapes and still life as well as portraits. He's doing really well, especially when he only started a couple of years ago.


I overheard it on our news but hadn't seen the pics. Love the Barney pic. Don't like Putin in any pic tho.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

galinipper said:


> 8lbs 2 ozs was tops for me.


9 pounds 7 oz, then twins 7lbs 5 oz and 6 lbs 10 oz.

But I am lucky, I am pretty tall, so until the end it wasn't too bad

Going to do a spinning demonstration today with one of my guilds. It will be in the70's so it will be perfect.

I too wish I could get the hang of crocheting. My problem is that I would want to do the lacy things and none of my friends do that. But someday I will try again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Awww while we are waiting for KC's baby pics.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151778690637576&set=vb.32799215298&type=2&theater


Thank you. Adorable.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Too bad we don't live close as I'm a better crocheter than a knitter. I taught myself basically but need a pattern or chart. My mother could crochet anything she saw. She did not knit.
> 
> Maybe we all can visit this summer--wouldn't that be great? I would dearly love to meet everyone so think of an area that would be centrally located & I'll be there with bells on my toes!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I'm the odd ball, mine were 6#9oz, 7#3oz, and 7#15oz, and had almost no pain in delivery. They gave my a hypo, without my permission, for the first and I had to concentrate to even feel the contractions. The others no pain medication, I kept reminding them I wanted no meds.


No pain - wow.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Which one are you going to do first? I love circs, they really balance the weight of the project well - hardly ever use straight needles,


Same here.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL hubbys logic does make me laugh at times.
This morning while picking our son up from work, he went to WalMart to see if he could exchange my broken circular needle. They wouldn`t do it because he didn`t have a receipt. Fair enough.
Anyway, he said they were out of the size 8 circular needle so he bought me a 10 instead!!!
His logic last week made me laugh too. When he went to the local video store I asked him to see if 'Saving Mr Banks' was there yet as all the copies were out the day before. He came back with a movie and I said yayy. He said "they were out of 'Saving Mr Banks'DVDs so I got you 'Captain Phillips' instead because I know you like Tom Hanks"!!
Men!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL hubbys logic does make me laugh at times.
> This morning while picking our son up from work, he went to WalMart to see if he could exchange my broken circular needle. They wouldn`t do it because he didn`t have a receipt. Fair enough.
> Anyway, he said they were out of the size 8 circular needle so he bought me a 10 instead!!!
> His logic last week made me laugh too. When he went to the local video store I asked him to see if 'Saving Mr Banks' was there yet as all the copies were out the day before. He came back with a movie and I said yayy. He said "they were out of 'Saving Mr Banks'DVDs so I got you 'Captain Phillips' instead because I know you like Tom Hanks"!!
> Men!!


I met the real Cpt. Phillips a couple of years ago.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I met the real Cpt. Phillips a couple of years ago.


Wow that`s really cool Lucy. Did Tom Hanks get any of Captain Phillips mannerisms right in the movie? I didn`t watch it.
I read the other day that 2 of the Navy Seals portrayed in the movie died.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow that`s really cool Lucy. Did Tom Hanks get any of Captain Phillips mannerisms right in the movie? I didn`t watch it.
> I read the other day that 2 of the Navy Seals portrayed in the movie died.


I have not seen the movie yet. Had a nice conversation with him. That is so sad that the Navy Seals died. How did they die?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL hubbys logic does make me laugh at times.
> This morning while picking our son up from work, he went to WalMart to see if he could exchange my broken circular needle. They wouldn`t do it because he didn`t have a receipt. Fair enough.
> Anyway, he said they were out of the size 8 circular needle so he bought me a 10 instead!!!
> His logic last week made me laugh too. When he went to the local video store I asked him to see if 'Saving Mr Banks' was there yet as all the copies were out the day before. He came back with a movie and I said yayy. He said "they were out of 'Saving Mr Banks'DVDs so I got you 'Captain Phillips' instead because I know you like Tom Hanks"!!
> Men!!


I love that story so funny. Men!
:shock: :roll: :lol: Reminded me of this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YFRUSTiFUs


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Here's a little bit of humour from our friend RUKnitting ...

This would be funny if it weren't so relevant. Laugh if you can. Especial all you golfers out there.

(Receptionist) Hello, Welcome to ObamaGolf. My name is Trina. How can I help you?

(Customer) Hello, I received an email from Golfsmith stating that my Pro V1 order has been cancelled and I should go to your 
exchange to reorder it. I tried your web site, but it seems like it 
is not working. So I am calling the 800 number.

(Receptionist) Yes, I am sorry about the web site. It should be 
fixed by the end of 2014. But I can help you.

(Customer) Thanks, I ordered some Pro V1 balls.

(Receptionist) Sir, Pro V1's do not meet our minimum standards, I will be happy to provide you with a choice of Pinnacle, TopFlite, or Callaway Blue.

(Customer) But I have played Pro V1 for years.

(Receptionist) The government has determined that Pro V1s are no longer acceptable, so we have instructed Titleist to stop making them. TopFlites are better, sir, you will love them.

(Customer) But I like the Pro V1. Why are TopFlites better?

(Receptionist) That is all spelled out in the 2700 page "Affordable Golf Ball Act" passed by Congress.

(Customer) Well, how much are these TopFlites?

(Receptionist) It depends sir, do you want our Bronze, Silver, Gold or Platinum package?

(Customer) What's the difference?

(Receptionist) 12, 24, 36 or 48 balls.

(Customer) The Silver package may be okay; how much is it?

(Receptionist) It depends, sir; what is your monthly income?

(Customer) What does that have to do with anything?
(Receptionist) I need that to determine your government Golf Ball subsidy; then I can determine how much your out-of-pocket cost will be. But if your income is below the poverty level, you might qualify for a subsidy. In that case, I can refer you to our Ball Aid department.

(Customer) Ball Aid?

(Receptionist) Yes, golf balls are a right. Everyone has a right to 
own golf balls. So, if you can't afford them, then the government will supply them free of charge.

(Customer) Who said they were a right?

(Receptionist) Congress passed it, the President signed it and the Supreme Court found it Constitutional.

(Customer) Whoa.....I don't remember seeing anything in the 
Constitution regarding golf balls as a right.

(Receptionist) There's no explicit mention of golf balls in the
constitution, but President Obama is a former constitutional scholar and he believes it would have been included if the Constitution had not been drafted by a bunch of slave-owning white men. The Democrats in the Congress and the Supreme Court agree with the President that golf balls are now a right guaranteed by the Constitution.

(Customer) I don't believe this...

(Receptionist) It's the law of the land, sir. Now, we anticipated 
most people would go for the Silver Package, so what is your 
monthly income, sir?

(Customer) Forget it, I think I will forgo buying balls this year.

(Receptionist) Fine sir, but I will still need your monthly income.

(Customer) Why?

(Receptionist) To determine what your 'non-participation' cost 
would be.

(Customer) WHAT? You can't charge me for NOT buying golf balls.

(Receptionist) It's the law of the land, sir, approved by the 
Supreme Court. It's $49.50 or 1% of your monthly income.....

(Customer)(interrupting) This is ridiculous, I'll pay the $49.50.

(Receptionist) Sir, it is $49.50 or 1% of your monthly income, 
whichever is greater.

(Customer) ARE YOU KIDDING ME? What a ripoff!!

(Receptionist) Actually sir, it is a good deal. Next year it will be 
2%.

(Customer) Look, I'm going to call my Congressman to find out 
what's going on here. This is ridiculous. I'm not going to pay it..

(Receptionist) Sorry to hear that sir, that's why I had the NSA track this call and obtain the make and model of the cell phone you are using.

(Customer) Why does the NSA need to know what kind of cell 
phone I am using?

(Receptionist) So they can get your GPS coordinates, sir.

(Door Bell rings followed immediately by a loud knock on the door)

(Receptionist) That would be the IRS, sir. Thanks for calling 
ObamaGolf, have a nice day....and God Bless the Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL hubbys logic does make me laugh at times.
> This morning while picking our son up from work, he went to WalMart to see if he could exchange my broken circular needle. They wouldn`t do it because he didn`t have a receipt. Fair enough.
> Anyway, he said they were out of the size 8 circular needle so he bought me a 10 instead!!!
> His logic last week made me laugh too. When he went to the local video store I asked him to see if 'Saving Mr Banks' was there yet as all the copies were out the day before. He came back with a movie and I said yayy. He said "they were out of 'Saving Mr Banks'DVDs so I got you 'Captain Phillips' instead because I know you like Tom Hanks"!!
> Men!!


Funny story Wendy, He's just crazy in love with you and such a great husband too. But they just don't get it do they, I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> LOL hubbys logic does make me laugh at times.
> This morning while picking our son up from work, he went to WalMart to see if he could exchange my broken circular needle. They wouldn`t do it because he didn`t have a receipt. Fair enough.
> Anyway, he said they were out of the size 8 circular needle so he bought me a 10 instead!!!
> His logic last week made me laugh too. When he went to the local video store I asked him to see if 'Saving Mr Banks' was there yet as all the copies were out the day before. He came back with a movie and I said yayy. He said "they were out of 'Saving Mr Banks'DVDs so I got you 'Captain Phillips' instead because I know you like Tom Hanks"!!
> Men!!


 :lol: :roll: but he had good intentions! So your blanket is still on hold - hope you get a new size 8 soon.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's a little bit of humour from our friend RUKnitting ...
> 
> This would be funny if it weren't so relevant. Laugh if you can. Especial all you golfers out there.
> 
> ...


That's a great piece :lol: It's like being squeezed in a vice. 
Liberty golf balls are a thing of the past.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> 9 pounds 7 oz, then twins 7lbs 5 oz and 6 lbs 10 oz.
> 
> But I am lucky, I am pretty tall, so until the end it wasn't too bad
> 
> ...


Those were big for twins. Good thing you are tall. How much did you gain?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love that story so funny. Men!
> :shock: :roll: :lol: Reminded me of this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YFRUSTiFUs


 :lol: She's great; love her humour.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I find it humorous that some people can't tell the difference from a felted denim colored heart to represent love of friend with a pearl to represent something of value. Have turned it into a purple heart of a wounded soldier. No wonder they can't see who o really is. Something is just not right with their mind. Funny how they can't see the truth in even a heart avatar. I will still support my friend. Miss her.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> 9 pounds 7 oz, then twins 7lbs 5 oz and 6 lbs 10 oz.
> 
> But I am lucky, I am pretty tall, so until the end it wasn't too bad
> 
> ...


How cool. I didn't know you had twin.

We are only going to reach in the 40's today, but we have some major sun happening right now.

Your spinning sounds so creative, and I do agree with the knitters that tackle crocheting. I have tried but I get confused. Someday I may succeed, but having to much fun knitting. I have a project started now and will send pictures this week-end maybe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Everyone should learn crochet. It is not hard. With the new youtube videos it should be easier. I learned to crochet in a motel room in Shreveport. My dh was working there for a week. I went with him and stayed in the room and taught myself to crochet. Silly me I was only 20 and could have been out on the town but I chose to learn to crochet.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I find it humorous that some people can't tell the difference from a felted denim colored heart to represent love of friend with a pearl to represent something of value. Have turned it into a purple heart of a wounded soldier. No wonder they can't see who o really is. Something is just not right with their mind. Funny how they can't see the truth in even a heart avatar. I will still support my friend. Miss her.


And yet one of their own John Lurch Kerry got a purple heart for a few scratches in Vietnam. And he threw that and his other medals over the White House fence in protest. What a guy huh!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> And yet one of their own John Lurch Kerry got a purple heart for a few scratches in Vietnam. And he threw that and his other medals over the White House fence in protest. What a guy huh!!!


Lurch. lol 
How disgusting he is! Now look were he is. Everything is crazy now with the devil in charge.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL hubbys logic does make me laugh at times.
> This morning while picking our son up from work, he went to WalMart to see if he could exchange my broken circular needle. They wouldn`t do it because he didn`t have a receipt. Fair enough.
> Anyway, he said they were out of the size 8 circular needle so he bought me a 10 instead!!!
> His logic last week made me laugh too. When he went to the local video store I asked him to see if 'Saving Mr Banks' was there yet as all the copies were out the day before. He came back with a movie and I said yayy. He said "they were out of 'Saving Mr Banks'DVDs so I got you 'Captain Phillips' instead because I know you like Tom Hanks"!!
> Men!!


Oh weeBee he must be related to my Hubby. Love them though don't we.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh weeBee he must be related to my Hubby. Love them though don't we.


Absolutely yarny.
Even though hubby is torturing me right now as I can hear him crunching chips in the other room lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I find it humorous that some people can't tell the difference from a felted denim colored heart to represent love of friend with a pearl to represent something of value. Have turned it into a purple heart of a wounded soldier. No wonder they can't see who o really is. Something is just not right with their mind. Funny how they can't see the truth in even a heart avatar. I will still support my friend. Miss her.


Me too. Some people can't see truth, they can only spin their own story. They can't accept other points of view, they have to twist the words or images into something that they can mock or ridicule. Such sad, empty lives.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too. Some people can't see truth, they can only spin their own story. They can't accept other points of view, they have to twist the words or images into something that they can mock or ridicule. Such sad, empty lives.


Good one!!! HAHA :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely yarny.
> Even though hubby is torturing me right now as I can hear him crunching chips in the other room lol


I was on a diet a few years ago. No sweets. Every night my dh would slip a Cupcake he had hidden from me. He would rustle the package and it would make me want sweets so bad. He didn't know it drove me crazy. He wasn't trying . It was the sneaking and the crackling that made me want some. I eat all my sweets when I get them and he stores his up like a squirrel. I just don;t understand. You only have a few more days and you can dive in your stored chips.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Everyone should learn crochet. It is not hard. With the new youtube videos it should be easier. I learned to crochet in a motel room in Shreveport. My dh was working there for a week. I went with him and stayed in the room and taught myself to crochet. Silly me I was only 20 and could have been out on the town but I chose to learn to crochet.


I learned to crochet before knitting (Mom did both). I like crochet better for toys, blankets and some hats and knitting better for sweaters, scarves or shawls and hats.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250137-1.html This is a beautiful scarf with both.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://contentz.mkt4728.com/mson/2014/04/05/A6ljcdVFpQmV/index.html God can turn anything around .


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250137-1.html This is a beautiful scarf with both.


Oh that`s so gorgeous.
That`s the main reason why I want to learn crochet....for edging afghans and scarves. It would be much easier than knitting an edging and sewing it on afterwards.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too. Some people can't see truth, they can only spin their own story. They can't accept other points of view, they have to twist the words or images into something that they can mock or ridicule. Such sad, empty lives.


excellent picture WCK. maybe the spinning is verbal vertigo to prop up low self esteem or no self esteem, hard to say. most of the spittle is very entertaining. They put up their chef hat avatars the other day to honor their fallen comrade, while making fun of the denim heart avatars. This is a more honest tribute to their buddy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLLLOOOOOOLLLLL You got in down Gali!!!!!!!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

That's what KPG would post if she could.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> That's what KPG would post if she could.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

need to run errands,husband and crew out of town on job for about a week. Security just called and a motion detector has gone off at the shop. I need to take care of that and the rest of the day I will be free to do laundry, knit and hopefully chat it up a bit this evening.Talk later my friends

After looking at those pictures I'll be doing all the above with a great big smile on my face with moments of uncontrollable laughter. After looking at those pics I didn't know they were so big and clear.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't know where the circles on the face photo came from....we'll just call them warbles


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


Congrats on the new GS KC. What a special time for all of you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Which one are you going to do first? I love circs, they really balance the weight of the project well - hardly ever use straight needles,


I haven't decided yet. No rush as I need to get circulars first. What brand do you prefer?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> DH was telling me that he saw an article about George Bush's paintings; I hadn't realized he took up painting during his retirement


Apparently, he has been painting for quite awhile. i think they are currently showing some if his paintings at his library, which opened sometime last year.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was on a diet a few years ago. No sweets. Every night my dh would slip a Cupcake he had hidden from me. He would rustle the package and it would make me want sweets so bad. He didn't know it drove me crazy. He wasn't trying . It was the sneaking and the crackling that made me want some. I eat all my sweets when I get them and he stores his up like a squirrel. I just don;t understand. You only have a few more days and you can dive in your stored chips.


This so reminds me of my mother. She was on a lot of medication and the doctor wanted her to watch her blood sugar. Naturally, my dad was on her case all the time, so she took to sneaking sweets. I would always hear her wrestling with the plastic or attempting to open a bag of cookies and would "just appear" and catch her red handed. She would also hide her stash (sweets) in the dishwasher (she never used it), the closet where she kept the cleaning products, the china cabinet, etc., anywhere my dad wouldn't look. My sister and I knew all of her hiding places and would eat her sweets. She didn't know we knew and would blame my father for throwing them out. :lol: :lol: We never told her we were the guilty parties.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> excellent picture WCK. maybe the spinning is verbal vertigo to prop up low self esteem or no self esteem, hard to say. most of the spittle is very entertaining. They put up their chef hat avatars the other day to honor their fallen comrade, while making fun of the denim heart avatars. This is a more honest tribute to their buddy.


Perfect. Now they are talking of hiring a lawyer to get her reinstated.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This so reminds me of my mother. She was on a lot of medication and the doctor wanted her to watch her blood sugar. Naturally, my dad was on her case all the time, so she took to sneaking sweets. I would always hear her wrestling with the plastic or attempting to open a bag of cookies and would "just appear" and catch her red handed. She would also hide her stash (sweets) in the dishwasher (she never used it), the closet where she kept the cleaning products, the china cabinet, etc., anywhere my dad wouldn't look. My sister and I knew all of her hiding places and would eat her sweets. She didn't know we knew and would blame my father for throwing them out. :lol: :lol: We never told her we were the guilty parties.


Glad you don't live with me. Shame on you but too funny! I have put sweets in my crockpot or anyplace that has a lid. No one but me is going to cook so I am good. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/353739560014/photos/a.10151237768610015.797948.353739560014/10153946084705015/?type=1&theater I'm Sparkles Doodles.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone see this on repairing socks?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249094-1.html


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/353739560014/photos/a.10151237768610015.797948.353739560014/10153946084705015/?type=1&theater I'm Sparkles Doodles.


Doesn't matter. I'm Thumper no matter what it says.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Doesn't matter. I'm Thumper no matter what it says.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250137-1.html This is a beautiful scarf with both.


Very nice, the crochet border really sets it off. I like to add a row of reverse crochet if the project still rolls even with a border of something other than stocking stitch. Gives it a nice corded edge.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://contentz.mkt4728.com/mson/2014/04/05/A6ljcdVFpQmV/index.html God can turn anything around .


Have you read her book CB? Her writing style seems so easy to read and she certainly has a strong message.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> excellent picture WCK. maybe the spinning is verbal vertigo to prop up low self esteem or no self esteem, hard to say. most of the spittle is very entertaining. They put up their chef hat avatars the other day to honor their fallen comrade, while making fun of the denim heart avatars. This is a more honest tribute to their buddy.


 :lol: :lol: Just too funny Gali! Janet sure cooked her own goose when she started her anti-KP advertising campaign. They try to rationalize her suspension by saying it was to balance KPG's, but it's obviously the other way around. Janet challenges admin's authority and KP's revenue source and is turfed. KPG wasn't suspended for her post; since it was never removed, admin obviously didn't believe it was racist or anti-semetic either.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> LOL hubbys logic does make me laugh at times.
> This morning while picking our son up from work, he went to WalMart to see if he could exchange my broken circular needle. They wouldn`t do it because he didn`t have a receipt. Fair enough.
> Anyway, he said they were out of the size 8 circular needle so he bought me a 10 instead!!!
> His logic last week made me laugh too. When he went to the local video store I asked him to see if 'Saving Mr Banks' was there yet as all the copies were out the day before. He came back with a movie and I said yayy. He said "they were out of 'Saving Mr Banks'DVDs so I got you 'Captain Phillips' instead because I know you like Tom Hanks"!!
> Men!!


Come on WB ,give him a break. he was thinking about you. at least he knew you liked Tom Hanks. man what a guy


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Perfect. Now they are talking of hiring a lawyer to get her reinstated.


Yes, & MIB is being very hateful to Admin on War on Women! She is such a nut case! What do they call those animals who change their colors? A chameleon?

I don't know how Admin puts up with her especially after about 25 people turned her in for viciously attacking DonnieK.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/353739560014/photos/a.10151237768610015.797948.353739560014/10153946084705015/?type=1&theater I'm Sparkles Doodles.


LOL I`m Hoppy Bunny Hop


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> Come on WB ,give him a break. he was thinking about you. at least he knew you liked Tom Hanks. man what a guy


I agree...and so are you karverr


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :lol: Just too funny Gali! Janet sure cooked her own goose when she started her anti-KP advertising campaign. They try to rationalize her suspension by saying it was to balance KPG's, but it's obviously the other way around. Janet challenges admin's authority and KP's revenue source and is turfed. KPG wasn't suspended for her post; since it was never removed, admin obviously didn't believe it was racist or anti-semetic either.


PPurl was going to leave KP if Admin didn't remove that post but they didn't think meant what PP says it was as it has not been removed--PP is still harping about it.

Now, they are threatening to get a lawyer to get Janet Cooke back on KP. That will be interesting as didn't they read the rules & regulations? Stay tuned folks.

KP Admin one point Lefties none as the sloth would say! KP wins!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have you read her book CB? Her writing style seems so easy to read and she certainly has a strong message.


No I haven't read her book.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone see this on repairing socks?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249094-1.html


This is great.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night friends:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I haven't decided yet. No rush as I need to get circulars first. What brand do you prefer?


I started off with Aero (aluminum) needles, they're a very good basic needle with a fairly smooth join where the cable meets the tips. They used to be made in England but are now made in Mexico. I still have most of my original needles so they do hold up well.

But my favourite needles are the short tip addi lace click interchangeables which I bought a couple of years ago. I had a few addi fixed circulars before that and the flow of the yarn over the needles, the sharper tips and the almost seamless joins spoiled me.

If the yarn is slippery and I want better grip, I like to use bamboo.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good night friends:


Good night, Janeway!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Perfect. Now they are talking of hiring a lawyer to get her reinstated.


Maybe they can take up a collection


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/353739560014/photos/a.10151237768610015.797948.353739560014/10153946084705015/?type=1&theater I'm Sparkles Doodles.


Purple Bunny Hop


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone see this on repairing socks?http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249094-1.html


I remember seeing that post a few days ago - it's probably faster than darning


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good night friends:


That was nice Jane; sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I heard this on RFD TV tonight. Lee Greenwood also told how he came to write it. We need to be reminded every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I heard this on RFD TV tonight. Lee Greenwood also told how he came to write it. We need to be reminded every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe they can take up a collection


Big tough ones... So weak they are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I knew Greenwood had written the song much earlier than 9/11 - but I heard it most often in the months after that. The song captures everything that makes your country resilient.
> 
> Canada first sent troops to Afghanistan in 2001 and a few years later Lee Greenwood wrote an Canadian version of the song called God Bless Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Doesn't matter. I'm Thumper no matter what it says.


Funny one Thumper...
I'm Miss Daffodill Marshmallow


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Wendy, I wanted to get back to a subject from a few days ago, and if I remember correctly I think it was you. The catsup potato chip..... we have ALOT of flavors in the stores I frequent but not Catsup. Sounds so good. When I eat chips I dip them in catsup. Ruffles and catsup, I also like chips and chocolate combo. Tlk later,it's 12:05 and lunchtime, renaming it crunchtime.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A good laugh with a health care joke from scottishlass

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250852-1.html


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A good laugh with a health care joke from scottishlass
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250852-1.html


Good one! I'm going to have to show my co-workers that one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/353739560014/photos/a.10151237768610015.797948.353739560014/10153946084705015/?type=1&theater I'm Sparkles Doodles.


Not answering that one it is me and just me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My new grandson is here! His name is Austen. He weighed 9 lbs., 1 oz. And was 21 inches long. He stays in the hospital until Monday, when he will be circumcised. He is mostly sleeping and DD2 is resting too. We are heading to her house to feed the 2 dogs and rest ourself. I'll send picks soon.


Congratulations on your new baby boy! Very nice name. I'm so glad he's here and all is well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RESEARCH FINDS MANY ONLINE TROLLS ARE "EVERYDAY SADISTS"
"Our reseat suggests that trolls also want to be mean to people in real life. Perhaps trolling online allows them to satisfy their appetites for cruelty without it creeping into real life."
-Study co-author Delroy Paulhus

Anyone who's ever encountered Internet trolls-those vile, racist, sexist and often profane people who gorge themselves on others' misery- might have concluded they are psychologically disturbed.
That would be correct, new research suggests.

Trolls gleefully spew their "e-blie" using smartphone apps, online comments, texts or social media sites for no other reason than cruelty.
Skipping some of next paragraph.
Darla Jaye, radio talk show host whose conservative views gets stuff on text where people swear and call me the foulest names. It" easy to throw something out there when you're anonymous. That is the thing about the Internet, especially about trolls. Most of them are"coward
Perhaps , But, according to a recent paper by a team of Canadian researchers that has looked into the psychological under pinnings of trolls they may be something else as well: SADISTS.
Psychologist Erin buckels of the University of Manitoba & the first of three authors of the paper on troll personalities in issue of journal Personality and Individual Differences.

Enjoyment of Cruelty.
the essential aspect of sadism in an email is enjoyment of cruelty. Person high into sadism gain some emotional benefit from causing or simply observing others suffering.
In their research, Buckels, colleague Paul Trapnell and Delroy Paulhus of University of British Columbia gathered data from 1,215 individuals half men and half women- based on questions answered on two online surveys.
They included questions about subjects' Internet habits & statements from well known diagnostic tests of personality traits to detect various levels of sadism: "Hurting people is exciting " also video games .

Beyond sadism, the questionnaire also looked for signs of varying levels of what are know as signs of and varying levels of what are know three other levels know as "Dark Tetrad"of personality. Those are Narcissism ( I have been compared to famous people") , subclinical psychopathology( "pay- back needs to be quick and nasty) and Machiavellians ("It's not wise to tell your secrets")the highest of all for the trait of sadism- were people who were trolls.
It seems like one of their great joys in life is to make fun other people and to criticize their opinions.
Paulhus said trolls are often insatiably nasty. There is no reasoning with them. The more havoc they sow,getting more people to argue with them, the happier they are.
" Don't feed the trolls". It is a well know trait that has given raise to the Internet advise, the just come back. Buckels said It's still up for debate how much the veil of anonymity on the Internet can provide, would they act this way") or whether trolling helps vent("thank goodness for the Internet, lest they cause physical harm)

Our research suggests that trolls also want to be mean to people in real life,Buckels said "Perhaps trolling online allows them to satisfy their appetites for cruelty without it creeping into real life.
As someone recently suggested to me, maybe we should feed the trolls.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> RESEARCH FINDS MANY ONLINE TROLLS ARE "EVERYDAY SADISTS"
> "Our reseat suggests that trolls also want to be mean to people in real life. Perhaps trolling online allows them to satisfy their appetites for cruelty without it creeping into real life."
> -Study co-author Delroy Paulhus
> 
> ...


Well that sure describes a few people I've come across :evil: :twisted:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well that sure describes a few people I've come across :evil: :twisted:


It does doesn't it! :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> RESEARCH FINDS MANY ONLINE TROLLS ARE "EVERYDAY SADISTS"
> "Our reseat suggests that trolls also want to be mean to people in real life. Perhaps trolling online allows them to satisfy their appetites for cruelty without it creeping into real life."
> -Study co-author Delroy Paulhus
> 
> ...


 . It is an interest article. WCK, the research was done by Buckes, Manitoba colleague Paul Trapnee and Delroy Paulhus of the University of British Columbia.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> RESEARCH FINDS MANY ONLINE TROLLS ARE "EVERYDAY SADISTS"
> "Our reseat suggests that trolls also want to be mean to people in real life. Perhaps trolling online allows them to satisfy their appetites for cruelty without it creeping into real life."
> -Study co-author Delroy Paulhus
> 
> ...


 . It is an interest article. WCK, the research was done by Buckes, Manitoba colleague Paul Trapnee and Delroy Paulhus of the University of British Columbia.

Thanks CB for putting it on here. Was not going to but am really glad now you did.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad you don't live with me. Shame on you but too funny! I have put sweets in my crockpot or anyplace that has a lid. No one but me is going to cook so I am good. :-o


We sort of, might have, could have felt guilty when my mother found out she had no sweets for her bridge club day. They had a group of ladies that played bridge and alternated homes to host the games. It was a good thing she checked before the bridge game. :lol: :lol: We were bad.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I started off with Aero (aluminum) needles, they're a very good basic needle with a fairly smooth join where the cable meets the tips. They used to be made in England but are now made in Mexico. I still have most of my original needles so they do hold up well.
> 
> But my favourite needles are the short tip addi lace click interchangeables which I bought a couple of years ago. I had a few addi fixed circulars before that and the flow of the yarn over the needles, the sharper tips and the almost seamless joins spoiled me.
> 
> If the yarn is slippery and I want better grip, I like to use bamboo.


Thanks WCK. I'll check into them. I think I would prefer the sharper tips. I have a set of Denise crochet hooks with cables for Tunisian Crochet. I find the yarn rarely catches over the join area.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe they can take up a collection


But, but, but ... I'm not sorry she is gone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well that sure describes a few people I've come across :evil: :twisted:


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> . It is an interest article. WCK, the research was done by Buckes, Manitoba colleague Paul Trapnee and Delroy Paulhus of the University of British Columbia.


They would find enough material in the Obamacare threads to write a textbook.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They would find enough material in the Obamacare threads to write a textbook.


It would be funny if were not so true. Meaning your reply. I had a laugh at what you posted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We sort of, might have, could have felt guilty when my mother found out she had no sweets for her bridge club day. They had a group of ladies that played bridge and alternated homes to host the games. It was a good thing she checked before the bridge game. :lol: :lol: We were bad.


Yes you were mean to your mother. lol My son is a good at sniffing out candy and sweets as I am. I put a cake in the dryer one time . He found it. He never missed getting the first lick of icing off anyone's B/day cake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you were mean to your mother. lol My son is a good at sniffing out candy and sweets as I am. I put a cake in the dryer one time . He found it. He never missed getting the first lick of icing off anyone's B/day cake.


I have never had a problem with sweets, I gave up when they could always find them. They and their friends, would just leave it out. But what they did not know is I kept some for me. They would not look for it as they thought I put it all out. Little did they know. :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> We sort of, might have, could have felt guilty when my mother found out she had no sweets for her bridge club day. They had a group of ladies that played bridge and alternated homes to host the games. It was a good thing she checked before the bridge game. :lol: :lol: We were bad.


 :XD: by then she probably knew to buy sweets just ahead of card day!

One of my brothers always liked to eat frozen chocolate and sometimes it went missing from the freezer. He'd be furious, accusing all of us of stealing his chocolate. Didn't find out till years later that it was my middle brother who decided that was the perfect revenge for getting picked on by his big brother :evil:

Brother#1 never lost his love for ice cold treats - he kept big empty glasses in the freezer and then filled them with ice cubes before pouring any drinks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You were posting a while back about knitting and crocheting. Neighbor taught me how to crochet and I taught her how to knit. My first crochet project was a sweater and gave to my mom. I never thought it was hard to do. But one women where mom work who could crochet said that it was to hard to do. I really must not have know that as I did it. Same with knitting did a hard pattern knitting a sweater. 
Glad no one told me I couldn't do them as first project.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks WCK. I'll check into them. I think I would prefer the sharper tips. I have a set of Denise crochet hooks with cables for Tunisian Crochet. I find the yarn rarely catches over the join area.


I haven't tried them but quite a few knitters love the Chiao Goo stainless steel needles - the tips are very sharp, the cable is soft and flexible, and they're about half the price of the addis. But they aren't available as interchangeable sets yet.

What tunisian projects have you made? I've only made a scarf so far, but saw this pattern for a bag that I'd like to try.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A good laugh with a health care joke from scottishlass
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250852-1.html


It was good and to to funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> But, but, but ... I'm not sorry she is gone.


Me neither - but the sloth was asking for written submissions and given their way with words, a collection of letters to admin just might result in a couple more of them joining Janet on the outside!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have never had a problem with sweets, I gave up when they could always find them. They and their friends, would just leave it out. But what they did not know is I kept some for me. They would not look for it as they thought I put it all out. Little did they know. :roll:


You were a very smart mom!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't tried them but quite a few knitters love the Chiao Goo stainless steel needles - the tips are very sharp, the cable is soft and flexible, and they're about half the price of the addis. But they aren't available as interchangeable sets yet.
> 
> What tunisian projects have you made? I've only made a scarf so far, but saw this pattern for a bag that I'd like to try.


I've made a number of scarves, fingerless gloves, bags, place mats, entrelac afghans, a shawl and am currently working on another shawl. I love it. I'm going to tackle Tunisian cables soon. I just have to find the booklet I bought.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janet was was jelun at first then she disappered for awhile then came back as jelun2 before she changed her name to Janetcooke . Wondered if she had gotten kicked off the first time when she was jelun?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you were mean to your mother. lol My son is a good at sniffing out candy and sweets as I am. I put a cake in the dryer one time . He found it. He never missed getting the first lick of icing off anyone's B/day cake.


My father was always fighting his weight and hated it when mom bought any sweets. He would always eat the whole bag/box/cake by himself if he found it. My mother, on the other hand, would hide boxes of chocolate that were given to her and could never be upset when she found out my father had eaten them. The one thing she never liked was boxed chocolates and everyone always gave them to her. This way she could tell the giver that they were gobbled up. :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: by then she probably knew to buy sweets just ahead of card day!
> 
> One of my brothers always liked to eat frozen chocolate and sometimes it went missing from the freezer. He'd be furious, accusing all of us of stealing his chocolate. Didn't find out till years later that it was my middle brother who decided that was the perfect revenge for getting picked on by his big brother :evil:
> 
> Brother#1 never lost his love for ice cold treats - he kept big empty glasses in the freezer and then filled them with ice cubes before pouring any drinks.


My grandmother made the best cheese danish. Her recipe made about 6 dozen, so naturally a good amount was frozen. Those danish were fabulous frozen, as the cheese center never completely froze. I can understand your brother's love for ice cold treats. Yes, the danish was often destined to be goodies at the bridge club. Such yummy memories.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janet was was jelun at first then she disappered for awhile then came back as jelun2 before she changed her name to Janetcooke . Wondered if she had gotten kicked off the first time when she was jelun?


I think she was identified as JC and to combat it changed her name.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My grandmother made the best cheese danish. Her recipe made about 6 dozen, so naturally a good amount was frozen. Those danish were fabulous frozen, as the cheese center never completely froze. I can understand your brother's love for ice cold treats. Yes, the danish was often destined to be goodies at the bridge club. Such yummy memories.


Do you have the recipe for us?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think it is funny that they think we believe them about the lawyer . They really do have to have something to talk about. Even keep bring up KPG's name, because they have nothing else to do or say about anything of worth. 

They complain they want peace so what happen to the peace and always talk about starting a new site. they had at POV and LOL. Why not start their own blog. Why don't they do what Lily and all the other names she had, a site where they can delete who they don't want on there. Then why even take over wOW if they feel that way. I think not they really are lost without fighting with someone.

Also why are they so worried about Janet, she will be back under a new name. Unlike KPG who has said if she was kick off for what they think , and she did not do. She isn't coming back on, and she is not the type or wants to come back with a different name. Then as she said she would be doing the same thing that they do with their stupid name change game.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think it is funny that they think we believe them about the lawyer . They really do have to have something to talk about. Even keep bring up KPG's name, because they have nothing else to do or say about anything of worth.
> 
> They complain they want peace so what happen to the peace and always talk about starting a new site. they had at POV and LOL. Why not start their own blog. Why don't they do what Lily and all the other names she had, a site where they can delete who they don't want on there. Then why even take over wOW if they feel that way. I think not they really are lost without fighting with someone.


All they want to do is fight and be nasty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You were posting a while back about knitting and crocheting. Neighbor taught me how to crochet and I taught her how to knit. My first crochet project was a sweater and gave to my mom. I never thought it was hard to do. But one women where mom work who could crochet said that it was to hard to do. I really must not have know that as I did it. Same with knitting did a hard pattern knitting a sweater.
> Glad no one told me I couldn't do them as first project.


 :thumbup: These days there are way to many "leaders" trying to tell people they can't do things for themselves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I've made a number of scarves, fingerless gloves, bags, place mats, entrelac afghans, a shawl and am currently working on another shawl. I love it. I'm going to tackle Tunisian cables soon. I just have to find the booklet I bought.


Would love to see pics if you have them! Did you line your bags?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: These days there are way to many "leaders" trying to tell people they can't do things for themselves.


I think you are right. It discourges one to do anything or think of trying it.

when I fist started doing both of them, no one was around me to tell me I couldn't so I did them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I think it is funny that they think we believe them about the lawyer . They really do have to have something to talk about. Even keep bring up KPG's name, because they have nothing else to do or say about anything of worth.
> 
> They complain they want peace so what happen to the peace and always talk about starting a new site. they had at POV and LOL. Why not start their own blog. Why don't they do what Lily and all the other names she had, a site where they can delete who they don't want on there. Then why even take over wOW if they feel that way. I think not they really are lost without fighting with someone.
> 
> Also why are they so worried about Janet, she will be back under a new name. Unlike KPG who has said if she was kick off for what they think , and she did not do. She isn't coming back on, and she is not the type or wants to come back with a different name. Then as she said she would be doing the same thing that they do with their stupid name change game.


They are such a strange lost flock of sheeple. Besides the POV and LOLL that you mentioned there are also new threads in the Progressive Forum but they hardly ever use them even though they keep moaning about wanting their own place to talk!

- First they wipe out any real debate in a thread 
- Then they go off topic and treat the thread as if it were their own social club
- Then they get bored and pick at each other and attack their targets and try to bait them to come back
- They constantly use stereotypes and PC buzz words to put others down and rant and rail against any perceived and imagined slights.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Progressive's billboard


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi KPG!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> But, but, but ... I'm not sorry she is gone.


Amen. However, there are several that are a lot meaner and vile than she was. Why are they still around?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.americasfreedomfighters.com/2014/04/04/nbc-predicts-all-americans-will-receive-a-microchip-implant-in-2017-per-obamacare/


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me neither - but the sloth was asking for written submissions and given their way with words, a collection of letters to admin just might result in a couple more of them joining Janet on the outside!


Some people just don't know when to back off. Most of Janet's backers don't know how to write anything that doesn't include vile words and name calling. Good luck with that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They are such a strange lost flock of sheeple. Besides the POV and LOLL that you mentioned there are also new threads in the Progressive Forum but they hardly ever use them even though they keep moaning about wanting their own place to talk!
> 
> - First they wipe out any real debate in a thread
> - Then they go off topic and treat the thread as if it were their own social club
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Progressive's billboard


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Progressive's billboard


Yep, right from the liberal playbook. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Unless they find a KP member who is a lawyer, they won't get a lawyer involved - too expensive. Plus, a good lawyer wouldn't take the case. 

#1 - There is no evidence of discrimination.
#2 - There is a lot of evidence against them.
#3 - Who in their right mind would want to represent such obviously evil people and for so small a return?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m so upset. Last night when my son went to work I went in his bedroom to bring out all the plates and cutlery he seems to accumulate (though he swears blind he doesn`t).
Anyway I looked under his bed, and sure enough there were small plates and forks there. Then I grabbed his blanket to fold up and saw that he must`ve left it by the radiator at one point and it got scorched really bad. I was so upset because it took me 6 months to knit and I was so proud of it.It was in camouflage yarn and wasn`t cheap.
So last night and today I`ve been unravelling the afghan up to that bad scorch mark. I got about 6 balls of yarn out of it. So about 3 balls of yarn was totally ruined.
I will make him another afghan with the camouflage yarn for Christmas this year, but haven`t decided on a pattern yet.
Here it is when it was new


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> RESEARCH FINDS MANY ONLINE TROLLS ARE "EVERYDAY SADISTS"
> "Our reseat suggests that trolls also want to be mean to people in real life. Perhaps trolling online allows them to satisfy their appetites for cruelty without it creeping into real life."
> -Study co-author Delroy Paulhus
> 
> ...


Dr. Buckels could have saved herself a lot of time and money in her research on internet trolls by just talking to us regarding our experiences with them on KP. It would fill volumes! Will Admin read this?
Hi KPG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have never had a problem with sweets, I gave up when they could always find them. They and their friends, would just leave it out. But what they did not know is I kept some for me. They would not look for it as they thought I put it all out. Little did they know. :roll:


Smart lady, Yarnie. You're a woman after my own heart. 
Never put everything out, always leave some behind.  :thumbup:
Hi KPG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so upset. Last night when my son went to work I went in his bedroom to bring out all the plates and cutlery he seems to accumulate (though he swears blind he doesn`t).
> Anyway I looked under his bed, and sure enough there were small plates and forks there. Then I grabbed his blanket to fold up and saw that he must`ve left it by the radiator at one point and it got scorched really bad. I was so upset because it took me 6 months to knit and I was so proud of it.It was in camouflage yarn and wasn`t cheap.
> So last night and today I`ve been unravelling the afghan up to that bad scorch mark. I got about 6 balls of yarn out of it. So about 3 balls of yarn was totally ruined.
> I will make him another afghan with the camouflage yarn for Christmas this year, but haven`t decided on a pattern yet.
> Here it is when it was new


Feeling bad for you Wendy, it was great looking.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so upset. Last night when my son went to work I went in his bedroom to bring out all the plates and cutlery he seems to accumulate (though he swears blind he doesn`t).
> Anyway I looked under his bed, and sure enough there were small plates and forks there. Then I grabbed his blanket to fold up and saw that he must`ve left it by the radiator at one point and it got scorched really bad. I was so upset because it took me 6 months to knit and I was so proud of it.It was in camouflage yarn and wasn`t cheap.
> So last night and today I`ve been unravelling the afghan up to that bad scorch mark. I got about 6 balls of yarn out of it. So about 3 balls of yarn was totally ruined.
> I will make him another afghan with the camouflage yarn for Christmas this year, but haven`t decided on a pattern yet.
> Here it is when it was new


Oh Wendy, so much work for naught. That's a beautiful afghan that took a lot of work and time. Some times our children don't appreciate the amount of work, and money, it takes to complete a handcrafted item. My kids are sometimes the same way. I guess when they get older and the places are reversed, they will realize how much love we put into items we made for them by hand. Someday your 
son will realize this also. :-D
Hi KPG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Feeling bad for you Wendy, it was great looking.


Thanks gali. Here`s the scorched bit
It`s a miracle the house didn`t catch on fire.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks gali. Here`s the scorched bit
> It`s a miracle the house didn`t catch on fire.


such a shame - sorry. Disappointing when those things happen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> such a shame - sorry. Disappointing when those things happen.


Right, some yarns are more flammable than others. Count your blessings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Unless they find a KP member who is a lawyer, they won't get a lawyer involved - too expensive. Plus, a good lawyer wouldn't take the case.
> 
> #1 - There is no evidence of discrimination.
> #2 - There is a lot of evidence against them.
> #3 - Who in their right mind would want to represent such obviously evil people and for so small a return?


Hi KC - how's your new grandson doing? Hope your daughter is recovering well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so upset. Last night when my son went to work I went in his bedroom to bring out all the plates and cutlery he seems to accumulate (though he swears blind he doesn`t).
> Anyway I looked under his bed, and sure enough there were small plates and forks there. Then I grabbed his blanket to fold up and saw that he must`ve left it by the radiator at one point and it got scorched really bad. I was so upset because it took me 6 months to knit and I was so proud of it.It was in camouflage yarn and wasn`t cheap.
> So last night and today I`ve been unravelling the afghan up to that bad scorch mark. I got about 6 balls of yarn out of it. So about 3 balls of yarn was totally ruined.
> I will make him another afghan with the camouflage yarn for Christmas this year, but haven`t decided on a pattern yet.
> Here it is when it was new


Oh so sorry Wendy! I'm sure your son must feel terrible about it, it was a beautiful afghan. Thank God it didn't start a fire.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

From the Wall Street Journal

IMPORTANT TO READ:

Declarations 

Noonan: A Catastrophe Like No Other

The president tries to put a good face on ObamaCare.

By Peggy Noonan 

Put aside the numbers for a moment, and the daily argument. 

"Seven point one million people have signed up!" 

"But six million people lost their coverage and were forced onto the exchanges! That's no triumph, it's a manipulation. And how many of the 7.1 million have paid?"

"We can't say, but 7.1 million is a big number and redeems the program." 

"Is it a real number?" 

"Your lack of trust betrays a dark and conspiratorial right-wing mindset." 

As I say, put aside the argument, step back and view the thing at a distance. Support it or not, you cannot look at ObamaCare and call it anything but a huge, historic mess. It is also utterly unique in the annals of American lawmaking and government administration. 

Its biggest proponent in Congress, the Democratic speaker of the House, literally saidblithely, mindlessly, but in a way forthcominglythat we have to pass the bill to find out what's in it. It is a cliché to note this. But really, Nancy Pelosi's statement was a historic admission that she was fighting hard for something she herself didn't understand, but she had every confidence regulators and bureaucratic interpreters would tell her in time what she'd done. This is how we make laws now. 

Her comments alarmed congressional Republicans but inspired Democrats, who for the next three years would carry on like blithering idiots making believe they'd read the bill and understood its implications. They were later taken aback by complaints from their constituents. The White House, on the other hand, seems to have understood what the bill would do, and lied in a way so specific it showed they knew exactly what to spin and how. "If you like your health-care plan, you can keep your health-care plan, period." "If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor, period." That of course was the president, misrepresenting the facts of his signature legislative effort. That was historic, too. If you liked your doctor, your plan, your network, your coverage, your deductible you could not keep it. Your existing policy had to pass muster with the administration, which would fight to the death to ensure that 60-year-old women have pediatric dental coverage.

At the White House on April 1, President Obama and Vice President Biden appear in the Rose Garden offering praise for the Affordable Care Act. Agence France-Presse/Getty Images 

The leaders of our government have not felt, throughout the process, that they had any responsibility to be honest and forthcoming about the major aspects of the program, from its exact nature to its exact cost. We are not being told the cost of anythingall those ads, all the consultants and computer work, even the cost of the essential program itself.

What the bill declared it would doinsure tens of millions of uninsured Americansit has not done. There are still tens of millions uninsured Americans. On the other hand, it has terrorized millions who did have insurance and lost it, or who still have insurance and may lose it. 

The program is unique in that it touches on an intimate and very human part of life, the health of one's body, and yet normal people have been almost wholly excluded from the debate. This surely was not a bug but a feature. Given a program whose complexity is so utter and defeating that it defies any normal human attempt at comprehension, two things will happen. Those inclined to like the spirit of the thing will support it on the assumption the government knows what it's doing. And the opposition will find it difficult to effectively opposeor repeal the thingbecause of the program's bureaucratic density and complexity. It's like wrestling a manic, many-armed squid in ink-darkened water. 

Social Security was simple. You'd pay into the system quite honestly and up front, and you'd receive from the system once you were of retirement age. If you supported or opposed the program you knew exactly what you were supporting or opposing. The hidden, secretive nature of ObamaCare is a major reason for the opposition it has engendered.

The program is unique in that the bill that was signed four years ago, on March 23, 2010, is not the law, or rather program, that now exists. Parts of it have been changed or delayed 30 times. It is telling that the president rebuffed Congress when it asked to work with him on alterations, but had no qualms about doing them by executive fiat. The program today, which affects a sixth of the U.S. economy, is not what was passed by the U.S. Congress. On Wednesday Robert Gibbs, who helped elect the president in 2008 and served as his first press secretary, predicted more changes to come. He told a business group in Colorado that the employer mandate would likely be scrapped entirely. He added that the program needed an "additional layer" or "cheaper" coverage and admitted he wasn't sure the individual mandate had been the right way to go. 

Finally, the program's supporters have gone on quite a rhetorical journey, from "This is an excellent bill, and opponents hate the needy" to "People will love it once they have it" to "We may need some changes" to "I've co-sponsored a bill to make needed alternations" to "This will be seen by posterity as an advance in human freedom."

That was the president's approach on Tuesday, when he announced the purported 7.1 million enrollees. "The debate over repealing this law is over. The Affordable Care Act is here to stay. . . . In the end, history is not kind to those who would deny Americans their basic economic security. Nobody remembers well those who stand in the way of America's progress or our people. And that's what the Affordable Care Act represents. As messy as it's been sometimes, as contentious as it's been sometimes, it is progress." 

Someone said it lacked everything but a "Mission Accomplished" banner. It was political showbiz of a particular sort, asking whether the picture given of a thing will counter the experience of the thing. 
counter theexperience of the thing. 

There's a brute test of a policy: If you knew then what you know now, would you do it? I will never forget a conversation in 2006 or thereabouts with a passionate and eloquent supporter of the decision to go into Iraq. We had been having this conversation for years, he a stalwart who would highlight every optimistic sign, every good glimmering. He argued always for the rightness of the administration's decision. I would share my disquiet, my doubts, finally my skepticism. One night over dinner I asked him, in passing, "If we had it to do over again, should we have gone in? would you support it?"

And he said, "Of course not!" 

Which told me everything.

There are very, very few Democrats who would do ObamaCare over again. Some would do something different, but they wouldn't do this. The cost of the blunder has been too high in terms of policy and politics. 

They, and the president, are trying to put a good face on it. 

Republicans of all people should not go for the happy face. They cannot run only on ObamaCare this year and later, because it's not the only problem in America. But it's a problem, a big one, and needs to be hard and shrewdly fought.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so upset. Last night when my son went to work I went in his bedroom to bring out all the plates and cutlery he seems to accumulate (though he swears blind he doesn`t).
> Anyway I looked under his bed, and sure enough there were small plates and forks there. Then I grabbed his blanket to fold up and saw that he must`ve left it by the radiator at one point and it got scorched really bad. I was so upset because it took me 6 months to knit and I was so proud of it.It was in camouflage yarn and wasn`t cheap.
> So last night and today I`ve been unravelling the afghan up to that bad scorch mark. I got about 6 balls of yarn out of it. So about 3 balls of yarn was totally ruined.
> I will make him another afghan with the camouflage yarn for Christmas this year, but haven`t decided on a pattern yet.
> Here it is when it was new


Oh what a shame!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks gali. Here`s the scorched bit
> It`s a miracle the house didn`t catch on fire.


Yes you have to take the miracle of the house not catching on fire. Bet your son feels sorry about it. It was a great job.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone. That`s what I love about this site....you all feel my pain of my knitting catastrophe. 
If there are lessons learned then it`s to move the radiator to the other side of my sons room. Luckily now the weather has warmed up it`s not needed. It`s unplugged and in his closet.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> From the Wall Street Journal
> 
> IMPORTANT TO READ:
> 
> ...


Great post Lucy. I like Peggy Noonan - she`s written some great articles in the past and this is no exception.

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you have to take the miracle of the house not catching on fire. Bet your son feels sorry about it. It was a great job.


Bumpy, he doesn`t know I know. He hid the afghan under the bed where he thought I wouldn`t see it.
He`s still asleep after working a night shift last night, and is working another night shift tonight too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

One of the big advantages of watching my fave soaps online is that I can click on subtitles if there`s a song I like, and the name of the song and artist comes up. I`ve found some wonderful songs over the years.
I really love this song. I`ve played it quite a bit since I first heard it on Thursday. The lyrics are on screen too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

somethings only small children and furry animals can get away with -


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> somethings only small children and furry animals can get away with -


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thank you everyone. That`s what I love about this site....you all feel my pain of my knitting catastrophe.
> If there are lessons learned then it`s to move the radiator to the other side of my sons room. Luckily now the weather has warmed up it`s not needed. It`s unplugged and in his closet.


Maybe you should give him the unravelled remains and tell home you'll teach him how to make the next one. :-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Long post but worth it


> Some people have been a bit offended that the actor, Lee Marvin, is buried in a grave alongside 3 and 4-star generals at Arlington National Cemetery .
> His marker gives his name, rank (PVT) and service (USMC).
> Nothing else.
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Wendy Bee I can feel for you. I'm sure he felt bad when it happened. I started a shawl for myself. The yarn was unique and more expensive than I usually work with. My granddaughter would lay her face on it and stroke it while I was knitting. I made it bigger so she could have a small afghan since she liked it. Then I found out when it got a small hole, her mother threw it away. I felt sick. I could have easily fixed it.


Oh my goodness, that`s so awful. I feel for you joeysomma. All that work and expense was bad enough, but to trash it for such a minor thing is just tragic. I feel sick about it, so I can`t even imagine how you must have felt.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A good laugh with a health care joke from scottishlass
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-250852-1.html


This is soooooo cute could someone send this to me in an email please. Thanks


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It does doesn't it! :shock:


Yes, it fits them to a "T" so glad to read this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute ideahttp://www.hometalk.com/1711421/turn-a-purse-into-a-planter


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks gali. Here`s the scorched bit
> It`s a miracle the house didn`t catch on fire.


Oh, Wendy, I feel for you all that work but at least you are able to save some of it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> On its way!


Thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Mr. Rogers spoke at my Bachelor commencement & the juniors said they wanted Pee Wee Herman the next year! 

We were not informed about what he had been as most only knew him from the silly TV show.

Such a shame as I didn't have time to watch TV as worked days attended college at night.

I had heard about Lee Marvin when he was buried in Arlington Cemetery.

Lee Marvin told about Captain Kangaroo on Johnny Carson show that I was watching so learned about him too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the post Wendy. It makes me cringe to even think of the many horrors those that went through wars had to experience.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Wendy Bee I can feel for you. I'm sure he felt bad when it happened. I started a shawl for myself. The yarn was unique and more expensive than I usually work with. My granddaughter would lay her face on it and stroke it while I was knitting. I made it bigger so she could have a small afghan since she liked it. Then I found out when it got a small hole, her mother threw it away. I felt sick. I could have easily fixed it.


Joey that's so awful for you and your granddaughter both. It's so sad that she didn't realize that it could be easily fixed.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Been out on the net looking around & found these--enjoy


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wendy Bee I can feel for you. I'm sure he felt bad when it happened. I started a shawl for myself. The yarn was unique and more expensive than I usually work with. My granddaughter would lay her face on it and stroke it while I was knitting. I made it bigger so she could have a small afghan since she liked it. Then I found out when it got a small hole, her mother threw it away. I felt sick. I could have easily fixed it.


How horrible for you & GD as the young mothers just do not know how much time went into making the article. They throw everything out!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is also sad that most of the things, I make or give her and younger brother seem to get "lost." The Raggedy Ann doll I made for her first Christmas was lost. I have the video of her opening it, and loving it, and she loves to watch the video when she visits. She is 6 now.


Sorry Joey, that makes it so much tougher to handle. A friend had a similar problem and finally she told the kids that these were special clothes or toys for when they visited grandma's house.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> RESEARCH FINDS MANY ONLINE TROLLS ARE "EVERYDAY SADISTS"
> "Our reseat suggests that trolls also want to be mean to people in real life. Perhaps trolling online allows them to satisfy their appetites for cruelty without it creeping into real life."
> -Study co-author Delroy Paulhus
> 
> ...


Bravo


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't tried them but quite a few knitters love the Chiao Goo stainless steel needles - the tips are very sharp, the cable is soft and flexible, and they're about half the price of the addis. But they aren't available as interchangeable sets yet.
> 
> What tunisian projects have you made? I've only made a scarf so far, but saw this pattern for a bag that I'd like to try.


I have a set of those hooks with wonderful intentions to learn how to do it. Have tried a few times. I must admit that I like the look better than regular crochet. Now that I think about it, Tunisian tends to curl, but my friend figured out how to prevent that. Will have to ask her about that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> somethings only small children and furry animals can get away with -


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is also sad that most of the things, I make or give her and younger brother seem to get "lost." The Raggedy Ann doll I made for her first Christmas was lost. I have the video of her opening it, and loving it, and she loves to watch the video when she visits. She is 6 now.


Maybe you should just keep the things you make her at your house. Do you get to her her more often? Maybe with dd gets older she can take good care of her own things from you. I know you make her things with great love. Shame to stop doing it for her just because her mother doesn't care.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sad to hear Mickey Rooney died. My dh and grands have been watching his old movies. Alwasy loved him.:{


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They are such a strange lost flock of sheeple. Besides the POV and LOLL that you mentioned there are also new threads in the Progressive Forum but they hardly ever use them even though they keep moaning about wanting their own place to talk!
> 
> - First they wipe out any real debate in a thread
> - Then they go off topic and treat the thread as if it were their own social club
> ...


Love the photo fits them to a t.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wonder how Bonnie made it thru the fun weekend with the grands? KC how is the new one? Hi KPG. We miss you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Wendy Bee I can feel for you. I'm sure he felt bad when it happened. I started a shawl for myself. The yarn was unique and more expensive than I usually work with. My granddaughter would lay her face on it and stroke it while I was knitting. I made it bigger so she could have a small afghan since she liked it. Then I found out when it got a small hole, her mother threw it away. I felt sick. I could have easily fixed it.


I would have been upset if that was done to me. To think of all the work you too put into it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I have a set of those hooks with wonderful intentions to learn how to do it. Have tried a few times. I must admit that I like the look better than regular crochet. Now that I think about it, Tunisian tends to curl, but my friend figured out how to prevent that. Will have to ask her about that.


I love the Chio too. They come in smaller sizes and not that expensive.

LTL with all that you do with yarn ,I just know you can do it too.
I love the look of crochet on thin yarns.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wonder how Bonnie made it thru the fun weekend with the grands? KC how is the new one? Hi KPG. We miss you!


With that on Bonnie adventures with the Grands.

think it well be a while before we hear from KC, as she will be to busy cuddling wee one.

thumper how are the twins doing?

Yes KPG miss you so. But understand why you would not want to come back so the it crowd can fall all over themseleves to attack you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> With that on Bonnie adventures with the Grands.
> 
> think it well be a while before we hear from KC, as she will be to busy cuddling wee one.
> 
> ...


Miss you too KPG. The goons are like a pack of rabid dogs


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wonder how Bonnie made it thru the fun weekend with the grands? KC how is the new one? Hi KPG. We miss you!


Thanks, CB. It was a great weekend! On Saturday we had six gc here from 16 to 3. We went bowling, watched "Frozen,"(of course), sat around the fire pit after dark (while the little ones played inside) chatting, then making up a story - you could add onto the story until you said "um." Then it went to the next person.

The funniest thing - when we got to one very suspenseful moment, when the main character saw a big glowing machine with a clock in it way back in the dark corner of the dingy basement, reached out to touch it, (very scary) and - just then--------------------"Whoosh!!!" My 13-year old grandson fell right through the canvas bottom of the lawn chair! We roared with laughter! He needed help to get out!

After that, my dd and the big kids and I played cards until midnight. They left early on Sunday - then I went to church with my son and his family.

A nice family weekend. Lots of laughs and eating.

It's so nice of you to think of us, CB! Two of the kids are here today because their mom had to work (unusual on Monday) and school is out. We're going to brave the rain to get lunch somewhere that has a drive-through because lazy Grandma, despite being exhausted from all that playing, couldn't sleep last night. (Grrrr.)

I just love the "perks" of getting old.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Maybe you should give him the unravelled remains and tell home you'll teach him how to make the next one. :-D


 :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. It was a great weekend! On Saturday we had six gc here from 16 to 3. We went bowling, watched "Frozen,"(of course), sat around the fire pit after dark (while the little ones played inside) chatting, then making up a story - you could add onto the story until you said "um." Then it went to the next person.
> 
> The funniest thing - when we got to one very suspenseful moment, when the main character saw a big glowing machine with a clock in it way back in the dark corner of the dingy basement, reached out to touch it, (very scary) and - just then--------------------"Whoosh!!!" My 13-year old grandson fell right through the canvas bottom of the lawn chair! We roared with laughter! He needed help to get out!
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sad to hear Mickey Rooney died. My dh and grands have been watching his old movies. Alwasy loved him.:{


Did not know he pass on. Loved the movies with Judy Garland.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Still reading Not Cool. Gutfeld is so right on about the left and how they behave.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Austen comes home today. Here are some pictures from first days at the hospital.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know why, but we love having them. Sometimes I think they enjoy doing nothing, which is just what we did all Saturday morning. Their schedules are so busy that a chance to "chill" is welcome.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Austen comes home today. Here are some pictures from first days at the hospital.


He's as cute as can be!! Don't you just love him!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Austen comes home today. Here are some pictures from first days at the hospital.


Oh he is so sweet . How is daughter doing?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Joey, that makes it so much tougher to handle. A friend had a similar problem and finally she told the kids that these were special clothes or toys for when they visited grandma's house.


Great solution for this problem, WCK!
Hi KPG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Got to Love Knovice Knitter she loves Obama care.

You bet your life she does. She has 0 income meaning not working plus ss, plus ect.programs. She has a low cost pay in.

Wonder how she would like it, if she did have a job and have to pay cost plus.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Austen comes home today. Here are some pictures from first days at the hospital.


He's precious! A head full of hair.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Austen comes home today. Here are some pictures from first days at the hospital.


Austen is just a beautiful little boy. What a lucky baby to have a lovely Mother and you as his Grandma Knitty. He is so blessed.

♥♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> He's as cute as can be!! Don't you just love him!


I sure do. He looks a lot like my daughter did at that age. I haven't got a good look at his eyes yet, but DD2 says they are gray. Mine are blue, DH's eyes are dark brown, as were all our children except DS2, whose eyes are gray. So eyes are a real toss-up in our family.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Austen comes home today. Here are some pictures from first days at the hospital.


He's perfect. Absolutely perfect. :-D


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Do you have the recipe for us?


Sadly no. I lost a lot of stuff to flooding from being in 2 hurricanes. I never made the danish as it was a 2 day process. One for the pastry and the other for the cheese filling.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see pics if you have them! Did you line your bags?


I'm not much of a picture taker of things I make. I might have a few around somewhere and will try to scan and post them. I did line one bag with an old pillowcase. I didn't come out so good because I lack a sewing gene.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Progressive's billboard


Good one WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Amen. However, there are several that are a lot meaner and vile than she was. Why are they still around?


Some were kicked off but came back under a different name. The pitiful one is certainly showing her true colors of late, stating that abuse is OK if warranted. Pleasant she is not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Some were kicked off but came back under a different name. The pitiful one is certainly showing her true colors of late, stating that abuse is OK if warranted. Pleasant she is not.


It seems that the very word abuse means unwarranted.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m so upset. Last night when my son went to work I went in his bedroom to bring out all the plates and cutlery he seems to accumulate (though he swears blind he doesn`t).
> Anyway I looked under his bed, and sure enough there were small plates and forks there. Then I grabbed his blanket to fold up and saw that he must`ve left it by the radiator at one point and it got scorched really bad. I was so upset because it took me 6 months to knit and I was so proud of it.It was in camouflage yarn and wasn`t cheap.
> So last night and today I`ve been unravelling the afghan up to that bad scorch mark. I got about 6 balls of yarn out of it. So about 3 balls of yarn was totally ruined.
> I will make him another afghan with the camouflage yarn for Christmas this year, but haven`t decided on a pattern yet.
> Here it is when it was new


So sorry to hear this Wendy. All that work. Why not just make him a scarf and hat instead of an afghan? It was a beautiful afghan and so much work went into it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe you should just keep the things you make her at your house. Do you get to her her more often? Maybe with dd gets older she can take good care of her own things from you. I know you make her things with great love. Shame to stop doing it for her just because her mother doesn't care.


Joey, maybe you could also let your GD know to bring the damaged item to you to see if you can fix it. Just a thought.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Austen comes home today. Here are some pictures from first days at the hospital.


What an absolute cutie. Don't squeeze him too hard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't know why they seem to like to visit us, but we love having them. Sometimes I think they enjoy doing nothing, which is just what we did all Saturday morning. Their schedules are so busy that a chance to "chill" is welcome.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I left out baseball in the back yard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. It was a great weekend! On Saturday we had six gc here from 16 to 3. We went bowling, watched "Frozen,"(of course), sat around the fire pit after dark (while the little ones played inside) chatting, then making up a story - you could add onto the story until you said "um." Then it went to the next person.
> 
> The funniest thing - when we got to one very suspenseful moment, when the main character saw a big glowing machine with a clock in it way back in the dark corner of the dingy basement, reached out to touch it, (very scary) and - just then--------------------"Whoosh!!!" My 13-year old grandson fell right through the canvas bottom of the lawn chair! We roared with laughter! He needed help to get out!
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your fun with the grands. Sounds wonderful! They will remember the good time they spent with you and all the fun they had. I don't blame you I would order drive thru too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Austen comes home today. Here are some pictures from first days at the hospital.


What a doll Austen is! He is a real beauty. Yes boys can be beautiful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We do now, especially clothes for an American Girl type doll. I only have them 3 or 4 times a year. One week and then 2 or 3 weekends. She also turned down private school, that I would have paid for until, at least, grade 4.
> 
> I have quilt blocks my mother embroidered. I thought I should I could make the quilt for her for a wedding present. She is the only great grand daughter.


 That would be sweet to have your mother's quilt blocks for a wedding present. 
I can't believe dil turned down your offer. Maybe she will change her mind . Is she in the first grade yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sadly no. I lost a lot of stuff to flooding from being in 2 hurricanes. I never made the danish as it was a 2 day process. One for the pastry and the other for the cheese filling.


Oh that is sad. I have been thinking about how good the danish would be.
I see why you moved to the middle of the country.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I sure do. He looks a lot like my daughter did at that age. I haven't got a good look at his eyes yet, but DD2 says they are gray. Mine are blue, DH's eyes are dark brown, as were all our children except DS2, whose eyes are gray. So eyes are a real toss-up in our family.


Austen is so cute! Hope your daughter is doing OK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Austen is so cute! Hope your daughter is doing OK.


Isn't that such a feeling when you see your child in your grandchild? Warms your heart.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

This about how it makes me feel



Since we are not going to get gasoline back to $1.50 per gallon and coffee to $2.00 per pound maybe this would be a solution we could live with.
DIVORCE AGREEMENT -- This is so incredibly well-put, and I can hardly believe it's by a young person, a student!! Whatever he runs for, I'll vote for him! 
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
Dear American liberals, leftists, social progressives, socialists, regressive, Marxists, and Obama supporters, et. al.: 

We have stuck together since the late 1950s for the sake of the kids, but the whole of this latest election process has made me realize that I want a divorce. I know we tolerated each other for many years for the sake of future generations, but sadly, this relationship has clearly run its course. 

Our two ideological sides of America cannot and will not ever agree on what is right for us all, so let's just end it on friendly terms. We can smile and chalk it up to irreconcilable differences and go our own way. 

Here is a model separation agreement: 

1. Our two groups can equitably divide up the country by land mass, each taking a similar portion. That will be the difficult part, but I am sure our two sides can come to a friendly agreement. After that, it should be relatively easy. Our respective representatives can effortlessly divide other assets since both sides had such distinct and disparate tastes. 

2. We don't like redistributive taxes, so you can keep them. 

3. You are welcome to the liberal judges and the ACLU. 

4. Since you hate guns and war, we'll take our firearms, the cops, the NRA, and the military. 

5. We'll take the nasty, smelly oil industry and you can go with wind, solar, and bio-diesel. 

6. You can keep Oprah, Michael Moore, and Rosie O'Donnell. You are, however, responsible for finding a bio-diesel vehicle big enough to move all three of them. 

7. We'll keep capitalism, greedy corporations, pharmaceutical companies, Wal-Mart, and Wall Street. 

8. You can have your beloved lifelong welfare dwellers, food stamps, homeless homeboys, hippies, druggies, and illegal aliens. 

9. We'll keep the hot Alaskan hockey moms, greedy CEO's and ********. 

10. We'll keep the Bibles and give you NBC and Hollywood .. 

11. You can make nice with Iran and Palestine and we'll retain the right to invade and hammer places that threaten us. 

12. You can have the peace-niks and war protesters. When our allies or our way of life are under assault, we'll help provide them security.

13. We'll keep our Judeo-Christian values. 

14. You are welcome to Islam, Scientology, Humanism, political correctness, and Shirley McLain. You can also have the U.N., but we will no longer be paying the bill. 

15. We'll keep the SUV's, pickup trucks, and oversized luxury cars. You can take every Subaru station wagon you can find. 

16. You can give everyone healthcare if you can find any practicing doctors.. 

17. We'll continue to believe healthcare is an earned luxury and not a right. 

18. We'll keep "The Battle Hymn of the Republic" and "The National Anthem." 

19. I'm sure you'll be happy to substitute "Imagine", "I'd Like to Teach the World to Sing", "Kum Ba Ya," or "We Are the World". 

20. We'll practice trickledown economics and you can continue to give trickle up poverty your best shot. 

21. Since it often so offends you, we'll keep our history, our name and our constitution and our flag. 

22. Would you agree to this? If so, please pass it along to other like-minded liberaland conservative patriots and if you do not agree, just hit delete. In the spirit offriendly parting, I'll bet you answer which one of us will need whose help in 15 years. 

Sincerely, 
John J. Wall 
Law Student and an American 

P.S.: Also, please take Ted Turner, Sean Penn, Martin Sheen, Barbara Streisand, and Jane Fonda with you. 

P.S.S..: And you won't have to "Press 1 for English" when you call our country. 

Forward this every time you get it! Let's keep this going; maybe some of it will start sinking in! 

**If you can't stand behind our Military, Please feel free to stand in front of them!**


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Little late to be changing sides. http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/medicare-advantage-cuts-oppose/2014/04/06/id/563935/?ns_mail_uid=42498049&ns_mail_job=1563342_04072014&promo_code=17032-1


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Your birth date describes who we are, what we are good at and what our inborn abilities are. It also points to what we have to learn and the challenges we are facing.

To figure out your Birth Number, add all the numbers in the Birth Date together, like in the example, until there is only one digit. A Birth Number does not prevent you from being anything you want to be, it will just color your choice differently and give you a little insight.

Example:
March 20, 1950
3 + 20 + 1950 = 1973
1 + 9 + 7 + 3 = 20
2 + 0 = 2

Keep going until you end up with a single digit number. 2 is the Birth Number to read for the birth date in the example.


#1 THE ORIGINATOR
#2 THE PEACEMAKER
#3 THE LIFE OF THE PARTY
#4 THE CONSERVATIVE
#5 THE NONCONFORMIST
#6 THE ROMANTIC
#7 THE INTELLECTUAL
#8 THE BIG SHOT
#9 THE PERFORMER

==========================================

# 1 - THE ORIGINATOR

1 's are originals. Coming up with new ideas and executing them is natural. Having things! their own way is another trait that gets them as being stubborn and arrogant. 1's are extremely honest and do well to learn some diplomacy skills. They like to take the initiative and are often leaders or bosses! , as they like to be the best. Being self-employed is definitely helpful for them. Lesson to learn: Others' ideas might be just as good or better and to stay open minded.

Famous 1's: Tom Hanks, Robert Redford, Hulk Hogan, Carol Burnett, Wynona Judd, Nancy Reagan, Raquel Welch.

#2 - THE PEACEMAKER

2's are the born diplomats. They are aware of others' needs and moods and often think of others before themselves. Naturally analytical and very intuitive they don't like to be alone. Friendship and companionship is very important and can lead them to be successful in life, but on the other hand they'd rather be alone than in an uncomfortable relationship. Being naturally shy they should learn to boost their self-esteem and express themselves freely and seize the moment and not put things off.

Famous 2's: President Bill Clinton, Madonna, Whoopee Goldberg, Thomas Edison, Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.

# 3 - THE LIFE OF THE PARTY

3's are idealists. They are very creative, social, charming, romantic, and easygoing. They start many things, but don't always see them through. They like others to be happy and go to great lengths to achieve it. They are very popular and idealistic. They should learn to see the world from a more realistic point of view.

Famous 3's: Alan Alder, Ann Landers, Bill Cosby, Melanie Griffith, Karen Roundbutt, Salv! ador Dali, Jodi Foster

# 4 - THE CONSERVATIVE

4's are sensible and traditional. They like order and routine. They only act when they fully understand what they are expected to do. They like getting their hands dirty and working hard. They are attracted to the outdoors and feel an affinity with nature. They are prepared to wait and can be stubborn and persistent. They should learn to be more flexible and to be nice to themselves.

Famous 4's: Neil Diamond, Margaret Thatcher, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Tina Turner, Paul Hogan, Oprah Winfrey

# 5 - THE NONCONFORMIST

5's are the explorers. Their natural curiosity, risk taking, and enthusiasm often land t! hem in hot water. They need diversity, and don't like to be stuck in a rut. The whole world is their school and they see a learning possibility in every situation. The questions never stop. They are well advised to look before they take action and make sure they have all the facts before jumping to conclusions.

Famous 5's: Abraham Lincoln, Charlotte Bronte, Jessica Walter, Vincent VanGogh, Bette Midler, Helen Keller and Mark Hail.

# 6 - THE ROMANTIC

6's are idealistic and need to feel useful to be happy. A strong family connection is important to them. Their actions influence their decisions. They have a strong urge to take care of others and to help.They are very loyal and make great teachers! They like art or music. They make loyal friends who take the friendship seriously. 6's should learn to differentiate between what they can change and what they cannot.

Famous 6's: Albert Einstein, Jane Seymour, John Denver, Merlyn Steep, Christopher Columbus, Goldie Hawn

#7 - THE INTELLECTUAL

7's are the searchers. Always probing for hidden information, they find it difficult to accept things at face value. Emotions don't sway their decisions. Questioning everything in life, they don't like to be questioned themselves. They're never off to a fast start, and their motto is slow and steady wins the race. They come across as philosophers and being very knowledgeable, and sometimes as loners. They are technically inclined and make great researchers uncovering information. They like secrets. They live in their own world and should learn what is acceptable and what's not in the world at large.

Famous 7's: William Shakespeare, Lucille Ball, Michael Jackson, Joan Baez, Princess Diana

# 8 - THE BIG SHOT

8's are the problem solvers. They are professional, blunt and to the point, have good judgment and are decisive. They have grand plans and like to live the good life. They take charge of people. They view people objectively. They let you know in no uncertain terms that they are the boss. They should learn to exude their decisions on their own
needs rather than on what others want.

Famous 8's: Edgar Cayce, Barbara Streisand, George Harrison, Jane Fonda, Pablo Picasso, Aretha Franklin, Nostrodamus

#9 - THE PERFORMER
9's are natural entertainers. They are very caring and generous, giving away their last dollar to help. With their charm, they have no problem making friends and nobody is a stranger to them. They have so many different personalities that people around them have a hard time understanding them. They are like chameleons, ever changing and blending in. They have tremendous luck, but also can suffer from extremes in fortune and mood. To be successful, they need to build a loving foundation.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Here are a few of DW'S dresses she sews for store.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> Here are a few of DW'S dresses she sews for store.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sadly no. I lost a lot of stuff to flooding from being in 2 hurricanes. I never made the danish as it was a 2 day process. One for the pastry and the other for the cheese filling.


Yes, sometimes recipes are lost. Same thing has happened here.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> Here are a few of DW'S dresses she sews for store.


Those are beautiful! I have some patterns that I will be making for my grand kids of similar design.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Austen comes home today. Here are some pictures from first days at the hospital.


Beautiful!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Little late to be changing sides. http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/medicare-advantage-cuts-oppose/2014/04/06/id/563935/?ns_mail_uid=42498049&ns_mail_job=1563342_04072014&promo_code=17032-1


Just a little! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Here are a few of DW'S dresses she sews for store.


Beautiful dresses!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are beautiful dresses. I am glad that style never goes out. She does beautiful work! You both have alot of talent karveer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Little late to be changing sides. http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/medicare-advantage-cuts-oppose/2014/04/06/id/563935/?ns_mail_uid=42498049&ns_mail_job=1563342_04072014&promo_code=17032-1


Ah, yes - "if only." Regret is a sad feeling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Here are a few of DW'S dresses she sews for store.


So beautiful and nicely detailed!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. It was a great weekend! On Saturday we had six gc here from 16 to 3. We went bowling, watched "Frozen,"(of course), sat around the fire pit after dark (while the little ones played inside) chatting, then making up a story - you could add onto the story until you said "um." Then it went to the next person.
> 
> The funniest thing - when we got to one very suspenseful moment, when the main character saw a big glowing machine with a clock in it way back in the dark corner of the dingy basement, reached out to touch it, (very scary) and - just then--------------------"Whoosh!!!" My 13-year old grandson fell right through the canvas bottom of the lawn chair! We roared with laughter! He needed help to get out!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful family weekend Bonnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Austen comes home today. Here are some pictures from first days at the hospital.


He is sooo adorable!!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Night, Ladies and KPG! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We do now, especially clothes for an American Girl type doll. I only have them 3 or 4 times a year. One week and then 2 or 3 weekends. She also turned down private school, that I would have paid for until, at least, grade 4.
> 
> I have quilt blocks my mother embroidered. I thought I should I could make the quilt for her for a wedding present. She is the only great grand daughter.


The embroidered quilt would be a wonderful family treasure for your gd - a loving reminder of her great grandma and her grandma.

Sounds like their mother is very angry; hopefully she gets past that so that your grands aren't penalized because of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> Here are a few of DW'S dresses she sews for store.


She does beautiful work karverr


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She moved last summer and wouldn't tell me the new address. I just know the school area. Then she got a speeding ticket and her address was on the internet. She doesn't know I know. Without the address I can't send Birthday cards, or other little things. I only have a phone number. I'll just do the best I can. Enough complaining from me!


Oh no. I didn't know that. Do you get to talk to the babies?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy this is for you.http://danielkolenda.com/2014/04/06/the-real-noah/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MICKEY Rooney was a vet http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152093273773178&set=a.10150363885273178.359170.15408433177&type=1&theater


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Austen is so cute! Hope your daughter is doing OK.


She is doing quite well, except that she is lacking sleep. As usual, someone was waking her every hour or two for something in the hospital. She was very glad to get home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She moved last summer and wouldn't tell me the new address. I just know the school area. Then she got a speeding ticket and her address was on the internet. She doesn't know I know. Without the address I can't send Birthday cards, or other little things. I only have a phone number. I'll just do the best I can. Enough complaining from me!


Joey, I had no idea. I'm sorry that's happening. It sounds like she's missing out on some joy by isolating herself.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

here is my pastors wife with the cabled scarf.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> Here are a few of DW'S dresses she sews for store.


Wow, Karverr, your DW is quite the seamstress! Beautiful.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

does anyone know how long KPG will be suspended?????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> She moved last summer and wouldn't tell me the new address. I just know the school area. Then she got a speeding ticket and her address was on the internet. She doesn't know I know. Without the address I can't send Birthday cards, or other little things. I only have a phone number. I'll just do the best I can. Enough complaining from me!


It seems she is only dealing with her own emotions, but in the future she will have to answer to her children when they realize she held them back from part of their family.

A long time ago my very good friend married a divorced man with 2 boys and his ex did everything she could to keep the boys away from him. She would send them away and tell him they didn't want to be with him and tell the boys that he didn't want to spend time with them. The boys were in high school before they caught on and were very angry at the mother for lying to them. I hope that doesn't happen in your family.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She moved last summer and wouldn't tell me the new address. I just know the school area. Then she got a speeding ticket and her address was on the internet. She doesn't know I know. Without the address I can't send Birthday cards, or other little things. I only have a phone number. I'll just do the best I can. Enough complaining from me!


Oh JoeysO, I am so sad for you not being able to see your grandchildren. What mother would deprive her own children of the love of their grandmother?! How cruel.
When they get older and begin to understand what goes on in their family and around them, they'll see what she has done and her world will implode! I have a neighbor to whom something similar has happened. The daughter died, SIL remarried and wouldn't allow his children (neighbor's grandkids) to have any contact with their grandparents. Neighbor was heartbroken for a couple of yrs until the oldest grandchild began to contact her and realized what his dad did. When the rest of the grands reached their teen yrs., they also began to visit my neighbor and now she has the greatest relationship with them.
Hi KPG ! Another beautiful, rainy morning in WNY. :-D
'This is the day that the Lord has made, let us be glad and rejoice in it." Give thanks for seeing another sunrise.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies! Good morning KPG!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> here is my pastors wife with the cabled scarf.


She loves it. So do I.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning friends


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Bonnie, this might be something your drummer gs would enjoy

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=731647710212921


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning friends


Good morning WKC. What are you doing on your day off?
Today I am taking dh for his eye surgery. Prayers please. He didn't sleep well last night.
Hi KPG!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://thewriteamerica.com/?p=2948


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, this might be something your drummer gs would enjoy
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=731647710212921


That was great! I'll forward to him - thanks, WCK. I don't know how they do it - it's so fast and so complicated. I love it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good morning WKC. What are you doing on your day off?
> Today I am taking dh for his eye surgery. Prayers please. He didn't sleep well last night.
> Hi KPG!


Prayers for sure. Is he having cataract surgery? If so, my dh had it before Christmas and it went very well. I hope the same for your guy! Love and prayers to you both.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good morning WKC. What are you doing on your day off?
> Today I am taking dh for his eye surgery. Prayers please. He didn't sleep well last night.
> Hi KPG!


I must have missed something, CB. What kind of eye surgery is needed? As someone who has had retinal surgeries, I get concerned for others facing them. It usually is simple, but I've been there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well am just happy to get on here. Internet was done. They are doing up grades and shut me off.

How is that for fun. Not. I had to actual do cleaning yesterday. What a waste of a good day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> does anyone know how long KPG will be suspended?????


Karveer. she can not come on any more. She really does not want to and unliked the Left she won't change her ID . So we may not see her again. That is what makes me so mad. 
they can do what ever they want to and get away with it. But they gang up and turn who ever they want to and that person get suspended.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Some were kicked off but came back under a different name. The pitiful one is certainly showing her true colors of late, stating that abuse is OK if warranted. Pleasant she is not.


You will never know how pleasant (not) that one is.
Abuse should be her first, middle and last name.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I left out baseball in the back yard.


So couldn't you have done more for them you sem to be slacking off the grandma job.

I am just kidding, I couldn't do half as much as you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> This about how it makes me feel
> 
> Since we are not going to get gasoline back to $1.50 per gallon and coffee to $2.00 per pound maybe this would be a solution we could live with.
> DIVORCE AGREEMENT -- This is so incredibly well-put, and I can hardly believe it's by a young person, a student!! Whatever he runs for, I'll vote for him!
> ...


Sounds about right no I mean left. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> Here are a few of DW'S dresses she sews for store.


They are so beautiful Karveer . She is a gifted sewer. Thanks for sharing Photos.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> She moved last summer and wouldn't tell me the new address. I just know the school area. Then she got a speeding ticket and her address was on the internet. She doesn't know I know. Without the address I can't send Birthday cards, or other little things. I only have a phone number. I'll just do the best I can. Enough complaining from me!


Oh Joey how mean can one person be. Wait tell those children get older and start ask Dad why.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning friends


Why yes it was rain yesterday but sun out this morning now cloudy, and in 60's. Next week in the 40's. yuck.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I must have missed something, CB. What kind of eye surgery is needed? As someone who has had retinal surgeries, I get concerned for others facing them. It usually is simple, but I've been there.


What eye surgrey, Praying for him. you know we will life him up in pray.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is sad. I have been thinking about how good the danish would be.
> I see why you moved to the middle of the country.


Now I deal with tornadoes and earthquakes. No matter where you live there is always something to deal with. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You will never know how pleasant (not) that one is.
> Abuse should be her first, middle and last name.


I don't know which side of her mouth talks the fastest. The one that insists she isn't abusive or the one that spews the abuse.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Karveer. she can not come on any more. She really does not want to and unliked the Left she won't change her ID . So we may not see her again. That is what makes me so mad.
> they can do what ever they want to and get away with it. But they gang up and turn who ever they want to and that person get suspended.


So unfair! But, everyone gets their just reward in the end.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Prayers for sure. Is he having cataract surgery? If so, my dh had it before Christmas and it went very well. I hope the same for your guy! Love and prayers to you both.


Yes . We are home now. He did fine. He is taking a nap. Thanks for the prayers and love Bon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes . We are home now. He did fine. He is taking a nap. Thanks for the prayers and love Bon.


Will keep praying for his quick healing, CB. 
Hello, KPG! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now I deal with tornadoes and earthquakes. No matter where you live there is always something to deal with. :lol: :lol:


True and don't forget the 114 degree summers. :x


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So unfair! But, everyone gets their just reward in the end.


Jokim,

Do you think everyone gets their just reward in the end. I see things that say life is not fair. That the worst sometimes get good things.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So couldn't you have done more for them you sem to be slacking off the grandma job.
> 
> I am just kidding, I couldn't do half as much as you.


I really just go along for the ride. I have to provide food and sleeping quarters. They provide the fun. I will say - it is exhausting. I got a good night's sleep last night, but I'm finished for the day already. I hope to be "normal" (no laughing!) by tomorrow. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes . We are home now. He did fine. He is taking a nap. Thanks for the prayers and love Bon.


I'm so glad! Just one eye? Mine had one, then the other six weeks later. The hardest part was figuring out all the drops! Thanks for the good news, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaking of people getting their just rewards in the end made me think of the end - and how it's really a new beginning - and that reminded me of an inspirational book and movie.

The movie "Heaven is for Real" is coming out soon. Not sure of the date, but I think by the end of the month. 

Also, I read a book review that interested me. A woman met with a Rabbi every Friday to discuss getting older and facing death with joy and hope rather than fear and dread. 

Of course being a Rabbi, he's not a Christian. However, I go the idea he was a spiritual person, and he had an interesting take on things in the summary of the book. It sure could stir up some good discussion. It's called The December Project: An Extraordinary Rabbi and a Skeptical Seeker Confront Llife's Greatest Mystery by Sara Davidson.

I just thought someone might be interested.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of people getting their just rewards in the end made me think of the end - and how it's really a new beginning - and that reminded me of an inspirational book and movie.
> 
> The movie "Heaven is for Real" is coming out soon. Not sure of the date, but I think by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bon. I am interested in what you wrote. As I wrote before, I see bad people being rewarded. I am skeptical about the thought that people get what they deserve. What do you think?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Bon. I am interested in what you wrote. As I wrote before, I see bad people being rewarded. I am skeptical about the thought that people get what they deserve. What do you think?


I find it very frustrating when it seems bad people get rewarded. Then I remember a few things I've experienced or been told about.

First thing is that I used to envy people who "had it all together." Then as I got older and knew more and more people, I realized that no one "has it all together." We all have problems of one kind or another.

Another thing is that I've heard so many times - and once from my own daughter - that being around extremely poor people - poor as in other countries poor - they found them to be the happiest people they'd met. They had little material wealth, but they had a strong faith and fewer worries.

Also, I think that this life is like the blink of an eye to God and will be to us when we experience eternity, so our suffering and joy here is minor compared to then. I think.

But I say this as someone who has had a pretty easy time of it. A few bumps and bruises along the way, but pretty average I think.

I think the answer is in our faith.

What do you think? Do you think there is final justice?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of people getting their just rewards in the end made me think of the end - and how it's really a new beginning - and that reminded me of an inspirational book and movie.
> 
> The movie "Heaven is for Real" is coming out soon. Not sure of the date, but I think by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


I read that book 'Heaven is for real' on my Kindle when it first came out. It was a wonderful book, and so insightful. The author was a pastor as I recall and wrote about his son who 'died' during surgery.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I find it very frustrating when it seems bad people get rewarded. Then I remember a few things I've experienced or been told about.
> 
> First thing is that I used to envy people who "had it all together." Then as I got older and knew more and more people, I realized that no one "has it all together." We all have problems of one kind or another.
> 
> ...


I agree with all that you wrote, including your daughter's words.

But, it still does not answer my question. I have seen one person who is truly wicked/incompetent be rewarded. Why?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I agree with all that you wrote, including your daughter's words.
> 
> But, it still does not answer my question. I have seen one person who is truly wicked/incompetent be rewarded. Why?


I know what you mean Lucy, But i really think that in the end if they have no faith in anything other then themselves. They must journey back over their lives and see what they did. Like Scrooge
in the show A Christmas Carol

Why do I believe that. Mom told me when she was a girl she was drowning in the river and she saw her life flashing before her all the things she had done. Yes she was saved from drowning that day. But wow, it told me so much about life we do not get away with anything we do wrong we may think we do, but in the end nope.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know what you mean Lucy, But i really think that in the end if they have no faith in anything other then themselves. They must journey back over their lives and see what they did. Like Scrooge
> in the show A Christmas Carol
> 
> Why do I believe that. Mom told me when she was a girl she was drowning in the river and she saw her life flashing before her all the things she had done. Yes she was saved from drowning that day. But wow, it told me so much about life we do not get away with anything we do wrong we may think we do, but in the end nope.


Thank you, Yarnlady. I appreciate your words.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not going to post to those AOW as if we ignore them they will argue among themselves!

Spring is around the corner so I'll be busy with our little garden then will visit DD# 1 soon

Love all of you & KPG. Admin was wrong to suspend KPG & leave VL on KP.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Just dropping in to say "Hi Y'all" and "Hi KPG"!!!

I'm with Janeway...its VocalLisa who not only should be suspended, she should be banned altogether.

I just put up a big post to VL on WOW setting the record straight for any interested parties who might not know who she really is.

&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just dropping in to say "Hi Y'all" and "Hi KPG"!!!
> 
> I'm with Janeway...its VocalLisa who not only should be suspended, she should be banned altogether.
> 
> ...


Hi Gersley! Hi KPG!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I read that book 'Heaven is for real' on my Kindle when it first came out. It was a wonderful book, and so insightful. The author was a pastor as I recall and wrote about his son who 'died' during surgery.


I think I looked through the book but I don't remember reading it. But it was about a little boy who went to heaven. He was on Fox this morning with his parents. He's 14 now! He says he doesn't remember much about the accident (I don't remember the details of that) but that the time in heaven is still very clear in his mind.

There's a neurosurgeon who also had that experience, and he also said that it was not at all dreamlike - it was more real than real-life! Dr. Eben Alexander - book title is Proof of Heaven - a Neurosurgeon's Journey into the Afterlife. He had been a man of science who did not believe in heaven. He got sick, and he describes what happened to his brain. He had encephalitis. He'd always thought the near-death experience was the brain just slowly dying, but he explains that it was impossible in his own case. Very interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I agree with all that you wrote, including your daughter's words.
> 
> But, it still does not answer my question. I have seen one person who is truly wicked/incompetent be rewarded. Why?


Rewarded in this life according to the values of this very materialistic world? Or in some other way?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just dropping in to say "Hi Y'all" and "Hi KPG"!!!
> 
> I'm with Janeway...its VocalLisa who not only should be suspended, she should be banned altogether.
> 
> ...


I'll have to take a look at that! You're brave, Gerslay.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Jokim,
> 
> Do you think everyone gets their just reward in the end. I see things that say life is not fair. That the worst sometimes get good things.


God is just. He sees everything. 
In my life, I've seen justice done to those who have maligned others. Sometimes, though, they don't realize that it's payback for the bad they've done. By the same token, good done to others is also rewarded in different ways, but perhaps not perceived in that way by the receivers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Matthew 6:19-20 (NKJV)
> Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal;
> but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal.
> 
> I just skimmed the posts today, and thought about these verses.


Excellent advice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so glad! Just one eye? Mine had one, then the other six weeks later. The hardest part was figuring out all the drops! Thanks for the good news, CB.


Yes one eye then next month the other. I know 3 different drops. He says he can see out of his new eye. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Bon. I am interested in what you wrote. As I wrote before, I see bad people being rewarded. I am skeptical about the thought that people get what they deserve. What do you think?


It appears that some bad people are being rewarded, but we don't know how the rest of their life will turn out. We're not privy to their personal info and whether they are suffering in ways not obvious to us. God is patient. He gives us many chances to straighten our ways. The truly repentant do. Our reward is in heaven.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, Bon. I am interested in what you wrote. As I wrote before, I see bad people being rewarded. I am skeptical about the thought that people get what they deserve. What do you think?


Maybe they look like aren't getting their payback that we can see but that doesn't mean they are really happy. Either on earth or in hell they will get their reward one day. I know a person that has had everything all her life. Beauty, men, diamonds , houses and cars. She is the most unhappiest person I have ever seen. She is ruining her life being mean to everyone else. The very thing she hated she has turned out to be. From a distance you think she has everything but I know she is inside tortured. She has lost her self respect and blames everything in her life on someone else. So how is that winning? Always a reaping. We may not always see it but it happens. I always have thought self destruction was a sad thing to see.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I agree with all that you wrote, including your daughter's words.
> 
> But, it still does not answer my question. I have seen one person who is truly wicked/incompetent be rewarded. Why?


But is that person really happy? Deep down inside their 'psyche', is that person really happily at peace with themselves?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know what you mean Lucy, But i really think that in the end if they have no faith in anything other then themselves. They must journey back over their lives and see what they did. Like Scrooge
> in the show A Christmas Carol
> 
> Why do I believe that. Mom told me when she was a girl she was drowning in the river and she saw her life flashing before her all the things she had done. Yes she was saved from drowning that day. But wow, it told me so much about life we do not get away with anything we do wrong we may think we do, but in the end nope.


Our conscience, in the end, will not let us forget any wrong we've done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just dropping in to say "Hi Y'all" and "Hi KPG"!!!
> 
> I'm with Janeway...its VocalLisa who not only should be suspended, she should be banned altogether.
> 
> ...


Vl is a very tortured person. I feel sorry for anyone that miserable that has to have to hurt people you have never met . She has no faith and probably no family or friends . Something has happened to her to be so bitter and hate filled. We should pray for our enemies. She thinks she is winning but she is the loser here. She is not mean enough she has to have many id's to spout her hate. Just being one person is not enough for her. Sad that she has so many who look up to her. Very sad.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just dropping in to say "Hi Y'all" and "Hi KPG"!!!
> 
> I'm with Janeway...its VocalLisa who not only should be suspended, she should be banned altogether.
> 
> ...


Hello Gerslay and KPG!
I am going to that post and see for myself what it's all about.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Vl is a very tortured person. I feel sorry for anyone that miserable that has to have to hurt people you have never met . She has no faith and probably no family or friends . Something has happened to her to be so bitter and hate filled. We should pray for our enemies. She thinks she is winning but she is the loser here. She is not mean enough she has to have many id's to spout her hate. Just being one person is not enough for her. Sad that she has so many who look up to her. Very sad.


Yes, let's pray for her. Make her our prayer project?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good morning WKC. What are you doing on your day off?
> Today I am taking dh for his eye surgery. Prayers please. He didn't sleep well last night.
> Hi KPG!


Hope your dh's surgery went well CB, didn't realize it was coming up so quickly. I was working today so amjust catching up now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Matthew 6:19-20 (NKJV)
> Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal;
> but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal.
> 
> I just skimmed the posts today, and thought about these verses.


Very good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes one eye then next month the other. I know 3 different drops. He says he can see out of his new eye. Thanks for the prayers.


That's great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well am just happy to get on here. Internet was done. They are doing up grades and shut me off.
> 
> How is that for fun. Not. I had to actual do cleaning yesterday. What a waste of a good day.


Cleaning is usually at the bottom of my "to do" list too. If your internet connection goes down again, you could come and visit me :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Vl is a very tortured person. I feel sorry for anyone that miserable that has to have to hurt people you have never met . She has no faith and probably no family or friends . Something has happened to her to be so bitter and hate filled. We should pray for our enemies. She thinks she is winning but she is the loser here. She is not mean enough she has to have many id's to spout her hate. Just being one person is not enough for her. Sad that she has so many who look up to her. Very sad.


That seems like a very accurate analysis.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, let's pray for her. Make her our prayer project?


Good idea.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, ladies. Sweet dreams....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night Jokim. You too have sweet dreams.XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes . We are home now. He did fine. He is taking a nap. Thanks for the prayers and love Bon.


So glad all went well! My mom had cataract surgery on her eyes a little over a year ago and it has made a huge difference in her vision.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of people getting their just rewards in the end made me think of the end - and how it's really a new beginning - and that reminded me of an inspirational book and movie.
> 
> The movie "Heaven is for Real" is coming out soon. Not sure of the date, but I think by the end of the month.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an interesting book Bonnie.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> God is just. He sees everything.
> In my life, I've seen justice done to those who have maligned others. Sometimes, though, they don't realize that it's payback for the bad they've done. By the same token, good done to others is also rewarded in different ways, but perhaps not perceived in that way by the receivers.


Yes I have to keep learning that it is in Gods hands when I want to get even with someone who is hurting someone else or myself.

I want to strike back and do. Then I wish I had not as it does not solve the problem . Like you Jayne not going there any more. They especial one who lives for that. She can not control herself and her hate. She even goes on sites that no one is being unkind and starts attacking. She is the true manifestation of article CB posted on here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know what you mean Lucy, But i really think that in the end if they have no faith in anything other then themselves. They must journey back over their lives and see what they did. Like Scrooge
> in the show A Christmas Carol
> 
> Why do I believe that. Mom told me when she was a girl she was drowning in the river and she saw her life flashing before her all the things she had done. Yes she was saved from drowning that day. But wow, it told me so much about life we do not get away with anything we do wrong we may think we do, but in the end nope.


Agree with you Yarnie, at some time we are all accountable and won't be able to make excuses or hide behind the "it's not my fault" mantra.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe they look like aren't getting their payback that we can see but that doesn't mean they are really happy. Either on earth or in hell they will get their reward one day. I know a person that has had everything all her life. Beauty, men, diamonds , houses and cars. She is the most unhappiest person I have ever seen. She is ruining her life being mean to everyone else. The very thing she hated she has turned out to be. From a distance you think she has everything but I know she is inside tortured. She has lost her self respect and blames everything in her life on someone else. So how is that winning? Always a reaping. We may not always see it but it happens. I always have thought self destruction was a sad thing to see.


So true CB, I've seen that too. So very sad to see someone without inner peace or love - a troubled soul.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, let's pray for her. Make her our prayer project?


I like your idea. Yes yes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay, I read what you put on other site.

I am glad you did, she manage to hurt you. She doesn't understand what she is doing to others. She is to be pity she really must have a lot of hate in her life. 

Will do as Jokim said pray for her that she finds peace in her life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh WCK I just saw you were on and I am getting off . Going to see Dad tomorrow. Hope it turns out all right, things are happening to fast with him now. Have so much to talk to him about. Life is to short to have so much thrown at you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK I just saw you were on and I am getting off . Going to see Dad tomorrow. Hope it turns out all right, things are happening to fast with him now. Have so much to talk to him about. Life is to short to have so much thrown at you.


Sleep well Yarnie. Hope you have a wonderful visit with your Dad - time to talk and share stories and just show your love for each other. I'm sure he looks forward to your visits as much as you do. I know what you mean about life being too short - my Dad has slipped a lot in the last year too. I'm flying to visit my parents on Sat, looking forward to spending time with them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Levi is an amazing dog


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Rewarded in this life according to the values of this very materialistic world? Or in some other way?


Not necessarily materialistically - but possibly. For example - a person who is evil and totally incompetent on their job and gets promoted...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It appears that some bad people are being rewarded, but we don't know how the rest of their life will turn out. We're not privy to their personal info and whether they are suffering in ways not obvious to us. God is patient. He gives us many chances to straighten our ways. The truly repentant do. Our reward is in heaven.


Thanks, Jokim.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> But is that person really happy? Deep down inside their 'psyche', is that person really happily at peace with themselves?


Appears to be,
.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Our conscience, in the end, will not let us forget any wrong we've done.


This person does not see that she does anything wrong.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Vl is a very tortured person. I feel sorry for anyone that miserable that has to have to hurt people you have never met . She has no faith and probably no family or friends . Something has happened to her to be so bitter and hate filled. We should pray for our enemies. She thinks she is winning but she is the loser here. She is not mean enough she has to have many id's to spout her hate. Just being one person is not enough for her. Sad that she has so many who look up to her. Very sad.


You are so right.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not necessarily materialistically - but possibly. For example - a person who is evil and totally incompetent on their job and gets promoted...


That's the Peter Principle. One rises to the level of their incompetence.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This person does not see that she does anything wrong.


Oh, it's even better than that. She feels totally justified.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, it's even better than that. She feels totally justified.


Yes, Thumper. She feels totally justified.

Let me give you an example. I worked with someone who needed to be fired. He was drinking on the job and other things. But, instead of showing compassion, talking to him, trying to help, give a warning - anything, she contrived a scenario that was a lie and false and fired him. She did not fire him for what he should have been fired for.

He came to me and spend hours here upset about the lies she said to get him fired. I tried to help him and talk to him. He was MORE shattered by what she did.

Less than a year later he was found on the side of a road near death. He died shortly after being brought to the hospital. Couldn't the above that I wrote have pushed him over the edge because of the inhumanity of it?

She made my life hell and forced me to retire. Lied, lied, lied. THEN she got promoted!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's the Peter Principle. One rises to the level of their incompetence.


She rose to the level of her incompetence and THEN got promoted!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Thumper. She feels totally justified.
> 
> Let me give you an example. I worked with someone who needed to be fired. He was drinking on the job and other things. But, instead of showing compassion, talking to him, trying to help, give a warning - anything, she contrived a scenario that was a lie and false and fired him. She did not fire him for what he should have been fired for.
> 
> ...


I have to say that out of all of the supervisors that I have had in my life ALL of the really, really bad ones have been women. What's with that?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have to say that out of all of the supervisors that I have had in my life ALL of the really, really bad ones have been women. What's with that?


Thumper - I TOTALLY agree. I do not know why.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK I just saw you were on and I am getting off . Going to see Dad tomorrow. Hope it turns out all right, things are happening to fast with him now. Have so much to talk to him about. Life is to short to have so much thrown at you.


I'm so glad you're getting to see him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not necessarily materialistically - but possibly. For example - a person who is evil and totally incompetent on their job and gets promoted...


Once a priest said, "When someone sins, innocent people suffer." I feel that way when I see the politicians making themselves fat and happy while making life miserable for the rest of us. But we can't compare our lives to others because there are too many variables. We don't have control.

We have to look at ourselves, how we live, and what we do with our circumstances. Because we can't control everything, we have to remember the Serenity Prayer and accept the things we cannot change.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Appears to be,
> .


We don't know the future for ourselves or for anyone else, and we don't know what's in a person's heart. We can only judge by what we see, so that's another reason not to judge. One of the best advice I ever got was "don't compare." Live your own life in the best way you can, following and living your beliefs. Ask for guidance and peace. Let the rest go.

Sometimes we see these injustices, and even small ones can make us feel envious. I've come to look on envy as an evil. The Lord's Prayer ends with "and deliver us from evil." When I say that prayer, I ask for deliverance from envy in particular because it is very bad for me personally.

Letting go of envy every time it comes into your mind will give you a great peace and increase your acceptance and appreciation - and even love - of others.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We don't know the future for ourselves or for anyone else, and we don't know what's in a person's heart. We can only judge by what we see, so that's another reason not to judge. One of the best advice I ever got was "don't compare." Live your own life in the best way you can, following and living your beliefs. Ask for guidance and peace. Let the rest go.
> 
> Sometimes we see these injustices, and even small ones can make us feel envious. I've come to look on envy as an evil. The Lord's Prayer ends with "and deliver us from evil." When I say that prayer, I ask for deliverance from envy in particular because it is very bad for me personally.
> 
> Letting go of envy every time it comes into your mind will give you a great peace and increase your acceptance and appreciation - and even love - of others.


Wise words, Bon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Thumper. She feels totally justified.
> 
> Let me give you an example. I worked with someone who needed to be fired. He was drinking on the job and other things. But, instead of showing compassion, talking to him, trying to help, give a warning - anything, she contrived a scenario that was a lie and false and fired him. She did not fire him for what he should have been fired for.
> 
> ...


What a terrible experience! When you're hurt like that and have no recourse for justice, it's hard to let go. For your own sake, try to find a way.

Talk it out, write it out, tell someone in confidence - someone you can trust totally, pray for peace.

Then let the person go - like old shoes that hurt your feet or an old dirty tissue that has outlived its usefulness. Separate yourself mentally and emotionally from that person every time you think of her. Picture her in a box, put the box in a big trash bag and throw it away. Imagine it disappearing like the dot when you turned off an old tv.

Do it until it loses its power to hurt you - because that power really - now that the incident is over - that power to hurt comes from your thoughts. You can't change the past, but with work and time, you can change your thoughts.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What a terrible experience! When you're hurt like that and have no recourse for justice, it's hard to let go. For your own sake, try to find a way.
> 
> Talk it out, write it out, tell someone in confidence - someone you can trust totally, pray for peace.
> 
> ...


Bon,

I have talked it out and out and out. I am getting over it and it does not have the power it used to have. I am a talker!

But, it bothers me that she is promoted. I know the people above her are incompetent as well, though not as evil - I think. That could be the reason she is still there.

I am getting over it. Do not worry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> I have talked it out and out and out. I am getting over it and it does not have the power it used to have. I am a talker!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you're getting over it. It takes quite a while, and it's not easy - the memory can still be difficult. I still think of going to the person who treated me unfairly and tell her about the apology and admission that it was wrong. Maybe some day. I hardly ever think about it any more. Thank goodness! Time does help.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so glad you're getting over it. It takes quite a while, and it's not easy - the memory can still be difficult. I still think of going to the person who treated me unfairly and tell her about the apology and admission that it was wrong. Maybe some day. I hardly ever think about it any more. Thank goodness! Time does help.


It has taken me about 3 years. I still imagine seeing her in the grocery store and what I will say...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I understand what you are going thru LL. My dh had a physical therapist that we had gotten close to. She even had us over to her house and she started a Bible study at our house. She found out her husband was involved in Medicare fraud . He was a dr. He had her killed and went to jail for 18 months in a federal pin. He didn't have to serve for her death. He regained his office. I was so furious over him. I saw him at church and it made me so upset to see him walking around free with no remorse. That has been over 15 years and I still hate to see his face. But would never say anything to him. I do give him dirty looks and he knows I know. He will get his one day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Thumper. She feels totally justified.
> 
> Let me give you an example. I worked with someone who needed to be fired. He was drinking on the job and other things. But, instead of showing compassion, talking to him, trying to help, give a warning - anything, she contrived a scenario that was a lie and false and fired him. She did not fire him for what he should have been fired for.
> 
> ...


Some people don't seem to have a moral compass - whether it's a sociopath or just plain evil. I can understand the anger and bitterness you feel; I felt that way about my brother's step son and the horrible pain he caused my family after my brother died. I won't forget what he did but gradually I think of him less and less often.

Some people just have to be put out of our lives as much as possible to maintain our own health and peace of mind. I know you won't forget, but I hope you can reach a point where you rarely think of her. And I do believe that if she doesn't take responsibility for her actions in this life, she will be forced to do so in the next.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> What a terrible experience! When you're hurt like that and have no recourse for justice, it's hard to let go. For your own sake, try to find a way.
> 
> Talk it out, write it out, tell someone in confidence - someone you can trust totally, pray for peace.
> 
> ...


That's excellent advice Bonnie; hard to do, but necessary for our own peace of mind. I have an embroidered version of the Serenity Prayer on the wall where I can be reminded of it often.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand what you are going thru LL. My dh had a physical therapist that we had gotten close to. She even had us over to her house and she started a Bible study at our house. She found out her husband was involved in Medicare fraud . He was a dr. He had her killed and went to jail for 18 months in a federal pin. He didn't have to serve for her death. He regained his office. I was so furious over him. I saw him at church and it made me so upset to see him walking around free with no remorse. That has been over 15 years and I still hate to see his face. But would never say anything to him. I do give him dirty looks and he knows I know. He will get his one day.


That is just horrific CB and having to see him gives you a constant reminder.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That is just horrific CB and having to see him gives you a constant reminder.


I don't go to that church anymore. Too far away. What is so crazy he hated for his wife to have Bible study at our house. She finally stopped it. She had all of her coworkers coming to our house. 
It is all about forgiveness. I have been forgiven so I must forgive him. But like you said the reminder brings it all up again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand what you are going thru LL. My dh had a physical therapist that we had gotten close to. She even had us over to her house and she started a Bible study at our house. She found out her husband was involved in Medicare fraud . He was a dr. He had her killed and went to jail for 18 months in a federal pin. He didn't have to serve for her death. He regained his office. I was so furious over him. I saw him at church and it made me so upset to see him walking around free with no remorse. That has been over 15 years and I still hate to see his face. But would never say anything to him. I do give him dirty looks and he knows I know. He will get his one day.


That is terrible. He deserves his true fate.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't go to that church anymore. Too far away. What is so crazy he hated for his wife to have Bible study at our house. She finally stopped it. She had all of her coworkers coming to our house.
> It is all about forgiveness. I have been forgiven so I must forgive him. But like you said the reminder brings it all up again.


That poor, poor woman. Hopefully, in the end he will see.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That is terrible. He deserves his true fate.


Keep up the dirty looks. That is a good punishment.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Keep up the dirty looks. That is a good punishment.


 :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It has taken me about 3 years. I still imagine seeing her in the grocery store and what I will say...


I know how you feel.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand what you are going thru LL. My dh had a physical therapist that we had gotten close to. She even had us over to her house and she started a Bible study at our house. She found out her husband was involved in Medicare fraud . He was a dr. He had her killed and went to jail for 18 months in a federal pin. He didn't have to serve for her death. He regained his office. I was so furious over him. I saw him at church and it made me so upset to see him walking around free with no remorse. That has been over 15 years and I still hate to see his face. But would never say anything to him. I do give him dirty looks and he knows I know. He will get his one day.


That would be terrible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's excellent advice Bonnie; hard to do, but necessary for our own peace of mind. I have an embroidered version of the Serenity Prayer on the wall where I can be reminded of it often.


I just looked up the Serenity Prayer. It's longer and even more beautiful than I realized. Here it is:

Reinhold Niebuhr[edit]
Though clearly circulating in oral form earlier, the earliest established date for a written form of the prayer is Niebuhr's inclusion of it in a sermon in 1943, followed closely by its inclusion in a Federal Council of Churches (FCC) book for army chaplains and servicemen in 1944.

The original, attributed to Niebuhr, is:

God, give me grace to accept with serenity
the things that cannot be changed,
Courage to change the things
which should be changed,
and the Wisdom to distinguish
the one from the other.

Living one day at a time,
Enjoying one moment at a time,
Accepting hardship as a pathway to peace,
Taking, as Jesus did,
This sinful world as it is,
Not as I would have it,
Trusting that You will make all things right,
If I surrender to Your will,
So that I may be reasonably happy in this life,
And supremely happy with You forever in the next.
Amen.

Isn't that beautiful?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't go to that church anymore. Too far away. What is so crazy he hated for his wife to have Bible study at our house. She finally stopped it. She had all of her coworkers coming to our house.
> It is all about forgiveness. I have been forgiven so I must forgive him. But like you said the reminder brings it all up again.


It seems like forgiveness isn't a one-time thing. I have to keep forgiving my ex-son-in-law over and over again. When I do it, I'm sincere. He tried very hard to be kind, even when he had to know we couldn't stand the sight of him. And now, all those involved get along quite well. But every now and then something comes up to remind me of the pain he caused - and the consequences that linger for years for innocent children as they grow up and gain understanding. Then I have to cool down and start all over.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just looked up the Serenity Prayer. It's longer and even more beautiful than I realized. Here it is:
> 
> Reinhold Niebuhr[edit]
> Though clearly circulating in oral form earlier, the earliest established date for a written form of the prayer is Niebuhr's inclusion of it in a sermon in 1943, followed closely by its inclusion in a Federal Council of Churches (FCC) book for army chaplains and servicemen in 1944.
> ...


Yes, so beautiful.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It seems like forgiveness isn't a one-time thing. I have to keep forgiving my ex-son-in-law over and over again. When I do it, I'm sincere. He tried very hard to be kind, even when he had to know we couldn't stand the sight of him. And now, all those involved get along quite well. But every now and then something comes up to remind me of the pain he caused - and the consequences that linger for years for innocent children as they grow up and gain understanding. Then I have to cool down and start all over.


My stepson has totally torn me apart with abuse. He has told his community "how bad it is in my house and how bad I am". He is not allowed here - but is desperate to come here.

Go figure that one. Why does he want to come here so badly if I am so bad. Anyway, what upsets me a lot is that family and people have believed him. He lies and they believe him. There has been no justice for that. He gets away with it!

P.S. I have done nothing to him. Really. He just wanted to get rid of me and conjured up things.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My stepson has totally torn me apart with abuse. He has told his community "how bad it is in my house and how bad I am". He is not allowed here - but is desperate to come here.
> 
> Go figure that one. Why does he want to come here so badly if I am so bad. Anyway, what upsets me a lot is that family and people have believed him. He lies and they believe him. There has been no justice for that. He gets away with it!
> 
> P.S. I have done nothing to him. Really. He just wanted to get rid of me and conjured up things.


Hard to believe - you've shown nothing but kindness on here. Some day he'll be filled with regret and embarrassment, as he should be.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Bon,
> 
> I have talked it out and out and out. I am getting over it and it does not have the power it used to have. I am a talker!
> 
> ...


I think people like your former supervisor eventually get their just deserved comeuppance. It would be nice, however, to witness it. Look at what is happening now with Obama. Chickens are coming home to roost. I agree with Bonnie about not giving the offender power to hurt you.

I have had a lot of good supervisors, mostly fair and equitable, but one was a real SOB (lawyer, CPA, VP of the org., and certifiably abusive). I stayed too long working for that organization, but I used the organization for my own purposes. I got transferred to a position where I reported to his boss, who hated my former boss but didn't have the guts to get rid of the first guy. He protected me from the worst of that man's power to hurt me, but I was aware that he would eventually try to "get me."

I used the organization to get tuition reimbursement. I found a better job, and left. I have regretted many times ever working in such a dysfunctional organization, but it provided a leg up into the next position. If I'd left after 3-4 months when I realized the first boss was a really nasty piece of work, I'd have made getting another (better) job harder. So, I stayed. But, I forgot that man as soon as I didn't have to see him every day. Learned later that he was let go. It took another new boss to do it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hard to believe - you've shown nothing but kindness on here. Some day he'll be filled with regret and embarrassment, as he should be.


I really wonder if he will feel regretful. I don't think so. He hates me so much. As I stated before he tried to burn me when he was 12. Did other things. Accused me of things that I did not do. Yelled and raised his voice to me, insulted me... on and on. I did not push back. Finally I had enough. He is manipulative and entitled.

He sent his father an email saying that his wife was 5 months pregnant with their second child. He waited 5 months to email the grandfather (my husband)... That was only one sentence in the email. The rest of it was about how could he get the car that he wants...
There is no relationship at all with my husband and his grandchildren.

I have asked this before...how can he be happily married the way he is. Can someone answer that?

I know I am repeating what I have said before.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think people like your former supervisor eventually get their just deserved comeuppance. It would be nice, however, to witness it. Look at what is happening now with Obama. Chickens are coming home to roost. I agree with Bonnie about not giving the offender power to hurt you.
> 
> I have had a lot of good supervisors, mostly fair and equitable, but one was a real SOB (lawyer, CPA, VP of the org., and certifiably abusive). I stayed too long working for that organization, but I used the organization for my own purposes. I got transferred to a position where I reported to his boss, who hated my former boss but didn't have the guts to get rid of the first guy. He protected me from the worst of that man's power to hurt me, but I was aware that he would eventually try to "get me."
> 
> I used the organization to get tuition reimbursement. I found a better job, and left. I have regretted many times ever working in such a dysfunctional organization, but it provided a leg up into the next position. If I'd left after 3-4 months when I realized the first boss was a really nasty piece of work, I'd have made getting another (better) job harder. So, I stayed. But, I forgot that man as soon as I didn't have to see him every day. Learned later that he was let go. It took another new boss to do it.


You made the right choice by staying and getting your credits. Good for you. Glad he was let go. I have people who tell me what is happening on the job. I am waiting.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I really wonder if he will feel regretful. I don't think so. He hates me so much. As I stated before he tried to burn me when he was 12. Did other things. Accused me of things that I did not do. Yelled and raised his voice to me, insulted me... on and on. I did not push back. Finally I had enough. He is manipulative and entitled.
> 
> He sent his father an email saying that his wife was 5 months pregnant with their second child. He waited 5 months to email the grandfather (my husband)... That was only one sentence in the email. The rest of it was about how could he get the car that he wants...
> There is no relationship at all with my husband and his grandchildren.
> ...


I imagine the one who is not happily married is his wife. He sounds very troubled. Did his mother die or was there a divorce? It sounds like he is still acting out and trying to punish someone for the death or break-up. That is childish behavior. But, he sounds self-centered and troubled.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I imagine the one who is not happily married is his wife. He sounds very troubled. Did his mother die or was there a divorce? It sounds like he is still acting out and trying to punish someone for the death or break-up. That is childish behavior. But, he sounds self-centered and troubled.


The mother was terribly manipulative. She has been described as a very evil woman by others. I do not know her. She cheated on my husband many times with different men. Had them in the house while the kid was young and husband was at work. Then she walked out on both of them. Eventually son went to live with her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> God is just. He sees everything.
> In my life, I've seen justice done to those who have maligned others. Sometimes, though, they don't realize that it's payback for the bad they've done. By the same token, good done to others is also rewarded in different ways, but perhaps not perceived in that way by the receivers.


I agree Jokim. I have also seen this happen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes one eye then next month the other. I know 3 different drops. He says he can see out of his new eye. Thanks for the prayers.


Wonderful news about your DH. Wishing the next surgery will be this uneventful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> She rose to the level of her incompetence and THEN got promoted!


In large companies, sometimes people are promoted to become another's problem. One department becomes free of this person and another department's problems are just beginning. No one wants to deal with the problem, so they promote it. The bad part about that scenario is that eventually the person can no longer be promoted and someone is forced to deal with the problem.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> In large companies, sometimes people are promoted to become another's problem. One department becomes free of this person and another department's problems are just beginning. No one wants to deal with the problem, so they promote it. The bad part about that scenario is that eventually the person can no longer be promoted and someone is forced to deal with the problem.


I think she "kissed as" and they fell for it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> I have to say that out of all of the supervisors that I have had in my life ALL of the really, really bad ones have been women. What's with that?


Possibly because they had to behave in a certain way to get what they want - the promotion. They then think this behavior is the only way to get ahead and don't let up. If you look at men behaving is a similar way, they are considered go getters, not evil B's. Double standard.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Possibly because they had to behave in a certain way to get what they want - the promotion. They then think this behavior is the only way to get ahead and don't let up. If you look at men behaving is a similar way, they are considered go getters, not evil B's. Double standard.


It is manipulative behavior instead of being a go getter.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Possibly because they had to behave in a certain way to get what they want - the promotion. They then think this behavior is the only way to get ahead and don't let up. If you look at men behaving is a similar way, they are considered go getters, not evil B's. Double standard.


I don't agree. Creeps are creeps no matter the gender. The difference between a go-getter and a creep is the go-getter is innovative and can play well with others. A creep will walk over everyone in their path and steal ideas and claim as theirs in order to get ahead. Every "creep" I've had has been a woman. I've never had a male supervisor who stole my ideas and claimed them as their own or who lied about me in order to make themselves look good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't agree. Creeps are creeps no matter the gender. The difference between a go-getter and a creep is the go-getter is innovative and can play well with others. A creep will walk over everyone in their path and steal ideas and claim as theirs in order to get ahead. Every "creep" I've had has been a woman. I've never had a male supervisor who stole my ideas and claimed them as their own or who lied about me in order to make themselves look good.


I completely agree with you Thumper. This person I am talking about has made a list of all her "accomplishments'. People got wind of the list. They are saying that she has done none of what she says. She's lying. She is so evil.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I really wonder if he will feel regretful. I don't think so. He hates me so much. As I stated before he tried to burn me when he was 12. Did other things. Accused me of things that I did not do. Yelled and raised his voice to me, insulted me... on and on. I did not push back. Finally I had enough. He is manipulative and entitled.
> 
> He sent his father an email saying that his wife was 5 months pregnant with their second child. He waited 5 months to email the grandfather (my husband)... That was only one sentence in the email. The rest of it was about how could he get the car that he wants...
> There is no relationship at all with my husband and his grandchildren.
> ...


He doesn't act like a happy person.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He doesn't act like a happy person.


What specially makes you say that - and why?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The mother was terribly manipulative. She has been described as a very evil woman by others. I do not know her. She cheated on my husband many times with different men. Had them in the house while the kid was young and husband was at work. Then she walked out on both of them. Eventually son went to live with her.


Toxic mothers damage their children.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I don't agree. Creeps are creeps no matter the gender. The difference between a go-getter and a creep is the go-getter is innovative and can play well with others. A creep will walk over everyone in their path and steal ideas and claim as theirs in order to get ahead. Every "creep" I've had has been a woman. I've never had a male supervisor who stole my ideas and claimed them as their own or who lied about me in order to make themselves look good.


I worked for two men - wonderful. One woman - excellent in many ways but with a fatal flaw.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> What specially makes you say that - and why?


I say that because happy people are usually kind to others, and he hasn't treated you or your husband well at all. His mother could have "poisoned" his mind against you out of anger - even thought she's the one who walked out. I've seen it before. The son in particular was very deeply hurt and angry.

(Unless somewhere I have this wrong. I mean your step-son doesn't sound like a happy person.)


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> You made the right choice by staying and getting your credits. Good for you. Glad he was let go. I have people who tell me what is happening on the job. I am waiting.


I had a job in an oil lab, the lab manager was female an full blood russian. She was well educated but lacked people skills. She would promote people and use them then when she thought their usefulness was over she canned them. She was an offsite manager ,she visited the lab 2 or 3 times a year. I went to all kinds of schools, simenars, college and anything I thought would make me a more valued employee. My company diversified and started an oilfield chemical department. With my experience in the oilfield I sent an email to the man building the department,stating my desire to work with him.She called me the next morning and racked me over the coals,then everything I did was wrong to her. she demoralized me, called me disloyal and incompetent.I finally lost interest in the job and she had reason to terminate me. everyone she has promoted has been fired by her after their term as supervisor in the lab. my friend keeps me informed about the company,and they made changes and she lost the lab and is just over R&D for the company. she got her just rewards finally.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I say that because happy people are usually kind to others, and he hasn't treated you or your husband well at all. His mother could have "poisoned" his mind against you out of anger - even thought she's the one who walked out. I've seen it before. The son in particular was very deeply hurt and angry.
> 
> (Unless somewhere I have this wrong. I mean your step-son doesn't sound like a happy person.)


The mother wanted my husband back and was very upset she could not manipulate him back. But, the child had emotional problems well before they divorced. As a 12, 13 year old, I saw him roll on the floor in a tantrum more than once. So, there was trouble with him before they called it quits.

Do you believe that (without any kind of personal work in therapy) this person could come out of all of that and be a well-adjusted human being?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> I had a job in an oil lab, the lab manager was female an full blood russian. She was well educated but lacked people skills. She would promote people and use them then when she thought their usefulness was over she canned them. She was an offsite manager ,she visited the lab 2 or 3 times a year. I went to all kinds of schools, simenars, college and anything I thought would make me a more valued employee. My company diversified and started an oilfield chemical department. With my experience in the oilfield I sent an email to the man building the department,stating my desire to work with him.She called me the next morning and racked me over the coals,then everything I did was wrong to her. she demoralized me, called me disloyal and incompetent.I finally lost interest in the job and she had reason to terminate me. everyone she has promoted has been fired by her after their term as supervisor in the lab. my friend keeps me informed about the company,and they made changes and she lost the lab and is just over R&D for the company. she got her just rewards finally.


Karverr,

I can totally relate to what you wrote. I completely lost interest in my job because of her - and that is why I left. I just couldn't care any more. Previously, I just loved my job and wanted to work "forever".

Your person got what she deserved. She was terrible. Abusive to say the least. I am so sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The mother wanted my husband back and was very upset she could not manipulate him back. But, the child had emotional problems well before they divorced. As a 12, 13 year old, I saw him roll on the floor in a tantrum more than once. So, there was trouble with him before they called it quits.
> 
> Do you believe that (without any kind of personal work in therapy) this person could come out of all of that and be a well-adjusted human being?


I guess some very strong person could overcome that, but it could be very hard.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Karverr,
> 
> I can totally relate to what you wrote. I completely lost interest in my job because of her - and that is why I left. I just couldn't care any more. Previously, I just loved my job and wanted to work "forever".
> 
> Your person got what she deserved. She was terrible. Abusive to say the least. I am so sorry you had to go through this.


How do these people keep their jobs? It's terribly demoralizing to work in a situation like that.

We've had some people like that in the school system. One was sent to work all day on a computer so she wouldn't be around teachers and students. She was vindictive.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I guess some very strong person could overcome that, but it could be very hard.


He has no self-awareness. He thinks he is right and I am wrong and that my husband has been over-come by me and my ways. That is his thinking. These ideas were formed by him in his teen years and have not changed. I have had very, very little contact with him since those years. One time I had contact with him at a wedding, and I ended up in a corner crying my eyes out because of the way he treated me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh WCK I just saw you were on and I am getting off . Going to see Dad tomorrow. Hope it turns out all right, things are happening to fast with him now. Have so much to talk to him about. Life is to short to have so much thrown at you.


Take advantage of every opportunity to be with your dad as long as possible and make the most of your time with him, Yarnie. Once he's gone, so is your chance to be with him, love him, talk with him and find out more about your family. Some of your family history goes with him. (Sorry I don't mean to be so sad.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> That's the Peter Principle. One rises to the level of their incompetence.


Yes, the 'Peter Principle', that's a label from the 60's and 70's. Promotion out of desperation to get rid of them. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> This person does not see that she does anything wrong.


I wonder if she will see her life in the same way (doing nothing wrong) at the moment of her death. We cannot fool our conscience.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, Thumper. She feels totally justified.
> 
> Let me give you an example. I worked with someone who needed to be fired. He was drinking on the job and other things. But, instead of showing compassion, talking to him, trying to help, give a warning - anything, she contrived a scenario that was a lie and false and fired him. She did not fire him for what he should have been fired for.
> 
> ...


LL, God's not done with her, yet! Be patient. You may never know how life ends for her, or you may know. But people like that devolve into their own evil world that ultimately consumes them. 
Wouldn't it be great if we could be flies on the wall of some people we know?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I wonder if she will see her life in the same way (doing nothing wrong) at the moment of her death. We cannot fool our conscience.


Jokim,
Some people do not have a conscience. They are pathological.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> LL, God's not done with her, yet! Be patient. You may never know how life ends for her, or you may know. But people like that devolve into their own evil world that ultimately consumes them.
> Wouldn't it be great if we could be flies on the wall of some people we know?


Yes, I'd like to be a fly on the wall!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

More chipping.http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2014/04/07/are-we-being-microchipped-withour-our-knowledge/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

For us. You too KPG.http://lovinglifeisimportant.blogspot.com/2013/01/number-of-friends-inspirational-quote.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Levi is an amazing dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just looked up the Serenity Prayer. It's longer and even more beautiful than I realized. Here it is:
> 
> Reinhold Niebuhr[edit]
> Though clearly circulating in oral form earlier, the earliest established date for a written form of the prayer is Niebuhr's inclusion of it in a sermon in 1943, followed closely by its inclusion in a Federal Council of Churches (FCC) book for army chaplains and servicemen in 1944.
> ...


Thanks Bonnie - with the second verse it is even more beautiful. I've only seen the first verse and didn't know the second existed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie - with the second verse it is even more beautiful. I've only seen the first verse and didn't know the second existed.


I didn't know about it either until today. I agree - it's even better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie - with the second verse it is even more beautiful. I've only seen the first verse and didn't know the second existed.


I didn't know about the second verse either. The Psalms have always comforted me when in distress. My dh's favorite poem is the Footprints in the Sand. Thru his accident and his recovery it seems so long and painful for him. It was later he found the poem and he knew that Jesus had been carrying him the whole time. I saw a cartoon of the poem yesterday day and it was Jesus saying to you see the drag marks in the sand? That is where I drug you . Lol I am sure that one applies to many of us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> For us. You too KPG.http://lovinglifeisimportant.blogspot.com/2013/01/number-of-friends-inspirational-quote.html


Thanks CB, here's a copy for us


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it unbelieveable


Hi Yarnie,
How was your visit with your Dad?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB, here's a copy for us


Thank you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know about the second verse either. The Psalms have always comforted me when in distress. My dh's favorite poem is the Footprints in the Sand. Thru his accident and his recovery it seems so long and painful for him. It was later he found the poem and he knew that Jesus had been carrying him the whole time. I saw a cartoon of the poem yesterday day and it was Jesus saying to you see the drag marks in the sand? That is where I drug you . Lol I am sure that one applies to many of us.


  I know it applies to me!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Take advantage of every opportunity to be with your dad as long as possible and make the most of your time with him, Yarnie. Once he's gone, so is your chance to be with him, love him, talk with him and find out more about your family. Some of your family history goes with him. (Sorry I don't mean to be so sad.)


Ah Jokim, I am the one who has done our family history. my Dad was surprise at some of the things he never knew. He had an Uncle that he never knew his grandfather made violins which he did not know. He said he found an unfinish one after his grandfather died and wonder who had made it. He has written a history of what happen and what he did in world war II.I ask him to do that I have ask him to write what it was like growing up and his adventures. He has given me all his medals from the war. I learn after my mom died how much I did not know. I now have her family history, but can't share it with her. I wish I had the recipes of the foods she made I loved. 
My Dad is now 96, we share our memories. I know he will not be with me much longer, but I have learned so much about him and his life. Life is good, I wish I had had the time to do it with my mom. But she knew I loved her and that all that really matters isn't it.
I also did something of which I am glad I did. I ask my mom before she died to forgive me for all the times I hurt her.

My grandmother was horrible to me, nasty even after I was married and had children of my own. My grandmother called me before she died and ask me to forgive her. Life comes and goes . It is very easy to hate to easy. 
I learned to ask God to give me love for the person who hurts me deeply, and I keep praying that until I can let it go. If I waste all of my time thinking of what others have done to me or those I love. What good does it do. They will never know or if so will never care. I forgive but I do not forget the hurt. That is why i have to pray please God give me the love for this person, his love not mine. He made us all, and he has said he loves us all. The good and the bad. As I said I find it easy to hate, but so hard to love when someone hurts me and those I treasure in this life be it family or friends. 
End of my detribe now


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB, here's a copy for us


Very true WCK. All of you are my dear friends.

Haven't read every page but if anything important comes around please email. Hugs


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I have to say that out of all of the supervisors that I have had in my life ALL of the really, really bad ones have been women. What's with that?


I've had many female bosses, but one was very bad in the sense that she was out for herself and didn't care how many peons she stepped on. She came to a very ignoble end.  :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thumper - I TOTALLY agree. I do not know why.


Perchance, could it be because of our hormones? Women seem to hold grudges more so than men.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Once a priest said, "When someone sins, innocent people suffer." I feel that way when I see the politicians making themselves fat and happy while making life miserable for the rest of us. But we can't compare our lives to others because there are too many variables. We don't have control.
> 
> We have to look at ourselves, how we live, and what we do with our circumstances. Because we can't control everything, we have to remember the Serenity Prayer and accept the things we cannot change.


Very true, Bonnie! :thumbup: 
Hi KPG! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie,
> How was your visit with your Dad?


Well we got a lot of problems resolved and then had a good visit. The weather was beautiful and he was so happy to get out. Had a good lunch and he really enjoyed his meal then to bank, then to Walmart as he needed to get a few things. 
He uses one of those motorize carts, and I really think if there had been a police man there he would have pulled him over and gave him a ticket. You would think he was in a car race. I was so tired trying to chase him down. He always over shot the place where the product he wanted was. I was traffic director, and race runner all in one. Must also add hubby was too. Hubby went to bed as soon as we got home. My Dad wore him out. 
It was a good day and we all were happy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We don't know the future for ourselves or for anyone else, and we don't know what's in a person's heart. We can only judge by what we see, so that's another reason not to judge. One of the best advice I ever got was "don't compare." Live your own life in the best way you can, following and living your beliefs. Ask for guidance and peace. Let the rest go.
> 
> Sometimes we see these injustices, and even small ones can make us feel envious. I've come to look on envy as an evil. The Lord's Prayer ends with "and deliver us from evil." When I say that prayer, I ask for deliverance from envy in particular because it is very bad for me personally.
> 
> Letting go of envy every time it comes into your mind will give you a great peace and increase your acceptance and appreciation - and even love - of others.


I find the saying, "Let go and let God", to be so apropos in many situations.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well we got a lot of problems resolved and then had a good visit. The weather was beautiful and he was so happy to get out. Had a good lunch and he really enjoyed his meal then to bank, then to Walmart as he needed to get a few things.
> He uses one of those motorize carts, and I really think if there had been a police man there he would have pulled him over and gave him a ticket. You would think he was in a car race. I was so tired trying to chase him down. He always over shot the place where the product he wanted was. I was traffic director, and race runner all in one. Must also add hubby was too. Hubby went to bed as soon as we got home. My Dad wore him out.
> It was a good day and we all were happy.


Wish you had taken a video of that.  Great how things come together when God is in control.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Jokim, I am the one who has done our family history. my Dad was surprise at some of the things he never knew. He had an Uncle that he never knew his grandfather made violins which he did not know. He said he found an unfinish one after his grandfather died and wonder who had made it. He has written a history of what happen and what he did in world war II.I ask him to do that I have ask him to write what it was like growing up and his adventures. He has given me all his medals from the war. I learn after my mom died how much I did not know. I now have her family history, but can't share it with her. I wish I had the recipes of the foods she made I loved.
> My Dad is now 96, we share our memories. I know he will not be with me much longer, but I have learned so much about him and his life. Life is good, I wish I had had the time to do it with my mom. But she knew I loved her and that all that really matters isn't it.
> I also did something of which I am glad I did. I ask my mom before she died to forgive me for all the times I hurt her.
> 
> ...


You have a beautiful and generous spirit Yarnie. There is so much wisdom in what you wrote - thank you.

I hope you have also written your own and dh's story to share with your boys and grands and encourage them to keep up the tradition.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What a terrible experience! When you're hurt like that and have no recourse for justice, it's hard to let go. For your own sake, try to find a way.
> 
> Talk it out, write it out, tell someone in confidence - someone you can trust totally, pray for peace.
> 
> ...


You are a wise woman, Bonnie, in the manner of my dear mom, who was maligned by many yet she never lost her faith in God. Reminded me of Lazarus. She was the best role model I (or a child) could have. Your words are pearls of wisdom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well we got a lot of problems resolved and then had a good visit. The weather was beautiful and he was so happy to get out. Had a good lunch and he really enjoyed his meal then to bank, then to Walmart as he needed to get a few things.
> He uses one of those motorize carts, and I really think if there had been a police man there he would have pulled him over and gave him a ticket. You would think he was in a car race. I was so tired trying to chase him down. He always over shot the place where the product he wanted was. I was traffic director, and race runner all in one. Must also add hubby was too. Hubby went to bed as soon as we got home. My Dad wore him out.
> It was a good day and we all were happy.


Sounds like a wonderful day! It makes me laugh just to imagine the aisles at Walmart with your Dad racing by and you keeping pace. You probably made a lot of people smile 

KPG would have come up with a really good quip for you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand what you are going thru LL. My dh had a physical therapist that we had gotten close to. She even had us over to her house and she started a Bible study at our house. She found out her husband was involved in Medicare fraud . He was a dr. He had her killed and went to jail for 18 months in a federal pin. He didn't have to serve for her death. He regained his office. I was so furious over him. I saw him at church and it made me so upset to see him walking around free with no remorse. That has been over 15 years and I still hate to see his face. But would never say anything to him. I do give him dirty looks and he knows I know. He will get his one day.


Yes, he will receive justice. God's justice may be slow but it is sure. What he did will always stay with him on his conscience.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't go to that church anymore. Too far away. What is so crazy he hated for his wife to have Bible study at our house. She finally stopped it. She had all of her coworkers coming to our house.
> It is all about forgiveness. I have been forgiven so I must forgive him. But like you said the reminder brings it all up again.


Yes it is about forgiveness. God forgives us our sins, we forgive others.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just looked up the Serenity Prayer. It's longer and even more beautiful than I realized. Here it is:
> 
> Reinhold Niebuhr[edit]
> Though clearly circulating in oral form earlier, the earliest established date for a written form of the prayer is Niebuhr's inclusion of it in a sermon in 1943, followed closely by its inclusion in a Federal Council of Churches (FCC) book for army chaplains and servicemen in 1944.
> ...


Was this author, a German Lutheran minister, jailed in a concentration camp where he died? or, am I thinking of another man?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perchance, could it be because of our hormones? Women seem to hold grudges more so than men.


Maybe, but why are some women fine?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It seems like forgiveness isn't a one-time thing. I have to keep forgiving my ex-son-in-law over and over again. When I do it, I'm sincere. He tried very hard to be kind, even when he had to know we couldn't stand the sight of him. And now, all those involved get along quite well. But every now and then something comes up to remind me of the pain he caused - and the consequences that linger for years for innocent children as they grow up and gain understanding. Then I have to cool down and start all over.


The wound is still causing pain, isn't it, but you have forgiven him. Many of us have people, or situations, similar that, in our lives.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well we got a lot of problems resolved and then had a good visit. The weather was beautiful and he was so happy to get out. Had a good lunch and he really enjoyed his meal then to bank, then to Walmart as he needed to get a few things.
> He uses one of those motorize carts, and I really think if there had been a police man there he would have pulled him over and gave him a ticket. You would think he was in a car race. I was so tired trying to chase him down. He always over shot the place where the product he wanted was. I was traffic director, and race runner all in one. Must also add hubby was too. Hubby went to bed as soon as we got home. My Dad wore him out.
> It was a good day and we all were happy.


That's good to hear. Funny images of you shopping!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I find the saying, "Let go and let God", to be so apropos in many situations.


Yes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are a wise woman, Bonnie, in the manner of my dear mom, who was maligned by many yet she never lost her faith in God. Reminded me of Lazarus. She was the best role model I (or a child) could have. Your words are pearls of wisdom.


Jokim, that's so nice of you. Our mothers become such a part of us. Mine was sweet and very patient. And she had a great sense of humor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, he will receive justice. God's justice may be slow but it is sure. What he did will always stay with him on his conscience.


Really it just shows how Merciful God is. He lets us keep on sinning but still loves us anyway . He is always waiting for us to turn to Him. None of us deserve His love. We are all failures . Only thru Him (Jesus) are we forgiven.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well we got a lot of problems resolved and then had a good visit. The weather was beautiful and he was so happy to get out. Had a good lunch and he really enjoyed his meal then to bank, then to Walmart as he needed to get a few things.
> He uses one of those motorize carts, and I really think if there had been a police man there he would have pulled him over and gave him a ticket. You would think he was in a car race. I was so tired trying to chase him down. He always over shot the place where the product he wanted was. I was traffic director, and race runner all in one. Must also add hubby was too. Hubby went to bed as soon as we got home. My Dad wore him out.
> It was a good day and we all were happy.


Did your dad want to be a race car driver in his younger years? LOL. I can imagine him tearing up the tiles in Walmart. It sounds like you all had a great time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Was this author, a German Lutheran minister, jailed in a concentration camp where he died? or, am I thinking of another man?


I'm not sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jokim, that's so nice of you. Our mothers become such a part of us. Mine was sweet and very patient.


Just like you.<3


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The wound is still causing pain, isn't it, but you have forgiven him. Many of us have people, or situations, similar that, in our lives.


Yes. A part of life.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jokim, that's so nice of you. Our mothers become such a part of us. Mine was sweet and very patient.


My mother was great and we were very close. Her mother was another story. She had been a nun at one time. She should have stayed one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just like you.<3


Please tell my husband, who asks if he should cover his ears when I have a knitting boo-boo!

My mother was much more patient than I am - and no temper ever. (Although she did chase me with a broom once. But she didn't catch me. We both ended up laughing. Crazy - both of us.)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Was this author, a German Lutheran minister, jailed in a concentration camp where he died? or, am I thinking of another man?


Jokim, the Lutheran minister you're thinking of was probably Dietrich Bonhoeffer who was hung in a concentration camp. He was in the US when war broke out and he could have stayed in safety but chose to return to Germany. I've read some of his work and found it very meaningful. There was also a movie made about his life.

I googled Reinhold Niebuhr and he was an American theologian who also spoke strongly against communism. I think it would be interesting to read some of his work as well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Did your dad want to be a race car driver in his younger years? LOL. I can imagine him tearing up the tiles in Walmart. It sounds like you all had a great time.


No but he did have a racing boat I can not remember what they called them. He would enter races, and it was fun to watch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Please tell my husband, who asks if he should cover his ears when I have a knitting boo-boo!
> 
> My mother was much more patient than I am - and no temper ever. (Although she did chase me with a broom once. But she didn't catch me. We both ended up laughing. Crazy - both of us.)


So that is where you get your humor from and kindness hey. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More chipping.http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2014/04/07/are-we-being-microchipped-withour-our-knowledge/


Frightening in the possibilities! '1984' is here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Frightening in the possibilities! '1984' is here.


Pretty scarey huh? Did you see my other post about ocare having chips put in people by 2017?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Bonnie - with the second verse it is even more beautiful. I've only seen the first verse and didn't know the second existed.


It's about accepting the world as it is and submitting to God's will.
'We are in this world, but we are not of this world.'


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Please tell my husband, who asks if he should cover his ears when I have a knitting boo-boo!
> 
> My mother was much more patient than I am - and no temper ever. (Although she did chase me with a broom once. But she didn't catch me. We both ended up laughing. Crazy - both of us.)


Funny story . My son tried to run from me one time. He was about 10. He was shocked when I caught him. Just as I grabbed him his pants feel down to his knees. We laughed too and I couldn't be mad at him anymore. My daughter said I use to flare my nostrils like a mad bull when I was mad. I don't think I did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My mother was great and we were very close. Her mother was another story. She had been a nun at one time. She should have stayed one.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh my . :XD: :XD: :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's about accepting the world as it is and submitting to God's will.
> 'We are in this world, but we are not of this world.'


Right


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So that is where you get your humor from and kindness hey. :XD: :XD:


Yarnie, you're too good to me. I'd like to be half the woman my mother was.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Frightening in the possibilities! '1984' is here.


I think it's already here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny story . My son tried to run from me one time. He was about 10. He was shocked when I caught him. Just as I grabbed him his pants feel down to his knees. We laughed too and I couldn't be mad at him anymore. My daughter said I use to flare my nostrils like a mad bull when I was mad. I don't think I did.


Oh my gosh you where a terror pulling down his pants to funny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty scarey huh? Did you see my other post about ocare having chips put in people by 2017?


That's why we need our guns. Oh - did I say that? Inappropriate. Sadly inappropriate!



(I really do not believe in violence - but I just couldn't resist a little venting. ) And now I'm editing this post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> It's about accepting the world as it is and submitting to God's will.
> 'We are in this world, but we are not of this world.'


A real challenge.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny story . My son tried to run from me one time. He was about 10. He was shocked when I caught him. Just as I grabbed him his pants feel down to his knees. We laughed too and I couldn't be mad at him anymore. My daughter said I use to flare my nostrils like a mad bull when I was mad. I don't think I did.


 :lol: :lol: I had a neighbor whose son was giving her a hard time. She told him to stop it or she would sit on him and spit in his eye. He didn't stop, so............she sat on him and spit in his eye!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh my . :XD: :XD: :shock:


Ditto - love your wit, Thumpbunny!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah Jokim, I am the one who has done our family history. my Dad was surprise at some of the things he never knew. He had an Uncle that he never knew his grandfather made violins which he did not know. He said he found an unfinish one after his grandfather died and wonder who had made it. He has written a history of what happen and what he did in world war II.I ask him to do that I have ask him to write what it was like growing up and his adventures. He has given me all his medals from the war. I learn after my mom died how much I did not know. I now have her family history, but can't share it with her. I wish I had the recipes of the foods she made I loved.
> My Dad is now 96, we share our memories. I know he will not be with me much longer, but I have learned so much about him and his life. Life is good, I wish I had had the time to do it with my mom. But she knew I loved her and that all that really matters isn't it.
> I also did something of which I am glad I did. I ask my mom before she died to forgive me for all the times I hurt her.
> 
> ...


Your 'detribe' brought tears to my eyes. Yes, we can bury our hurts in Jesus. That was a beautiful thing to do, to ask for forgiveness from your mom. I never had the chance.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh you where a terror pulling down his pants to funny.


No I didn't they were jogging pants and the elastic was old. I can see his face when I caught him just as his pants fell. Too funny.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well we got a lot of problems resolved and then had a good visit. The weather was beautiful and he was so happy to get out. Had a good lunch and he really enjoyed his meal then to bank, then to Walmart as he needed to get a few things.
> He uses one of those motorize carts, and I really think if there had been a police man there he would have pulled him over and gave him a ticket. You would think he was in a car race. I was so tired trying to chase him down. He always over shot the place where the product he wanted was. I was traffic director, and race runner all in one. Must also add hubby was too. Hubby went to bed as soon as we got home. My Dad wore him out.
> It was a good day and we all were happy.


Sure sounds like you had a good day. I'll bet your Dad was tired at the end of the day. ;-)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Your 'detribe' brought tears to my eyes. Yes, we can bury our hurts in Jesus. That was a beautiful thing to do, to ask for forgiveness from your mom. I never had the chance.


I didn't even realize I needed to ask forgiveness until I was older and got some sense. Now - there are so many things. She was so sweet - called me, and I was busy. Came to visit, and I didn't show enough appreciation. She made beautiful afghans and sweaters and place mats - she could do it all - and I didn't realize how much work it was - how talented she was. I get heartsick just thinking about it. Regret is a sorry state.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Maybe, but why are some women fine?


Some are better socialized, better character, better upbringing, etc.. There are perhaps many variables. Aren't men brought up to not show their emotions? I know many men who consider showing emotions not to be masculine.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Really it just shows how Merciful God is. He lets us keep on sinning but still loves us anyway . He is always waiting for us to turn to Him. None of us deserve His love. We are all failures . Only thru Him (Jesus) are we forgiven.


God is slow to dispense justice because He wants us to turn to Him and repent. How many of us realize it before it's too late?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Did your dad want to be a race car driver in his younger years? LOL. I can imagine him tearing up the tiles in Walmart. It sounds like you all had a great time.


Yarnie, do you think your Dad will someday show up on youtube as one of those 'Walmart people'? :XD:  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> My mother was great and we were very close. Her mother was another story. She had been a nun at one time. She should have stayed one.


Nuns.... I've been taught by nuns from gr. 4-12. By and large they were nice teachers, some even very motherly. None were nasty. But one was from Hoboken, and she was tough! Tough enough to be a bouncer at our dances! The boys were afraid of her!  :-D :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Please tell my husband, who asks if he should cover his ears when I have a knitting boo-boo!
> 
> My mother was much more patient than I am - and no temper ever. (Although she did chase me with a broom once. But she didn't catch me. We both ended up laughing. Crazy - both of us.)


I don't recall my mother ever being angry.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Men love their vehicles . My dh may only have one leg but he can cut the wheelies on the lawnmower. I always have to tell him to slow down. One day I had just cleaned my flower bed. I looked out to see him throwing all the grass into my clean beds. Boy did I set him straight. It could have been in a movie the way he did it so fast and blew all the grass and leaves into my bed. Grrr.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jokim, the Lutheran minister you're thinking of was probably Dietrich Bonhoeffer who was hung in a concentration camp. He was in the US when war broke out and he could have stayed in safety but chose to return to Germany. I've read some of his work and found it very meaningful. There was also a movie made about his life.
> 
> I googled Reinhold Niebuhr and he was an American theologian who also spoke strongly against communism. I think it would be interesting to read some of his work as well.


Boenhoeffer and Niebuhr are two authors I will have to look up. Many religious leaders died by Hitler's hand, and many more by Stalin's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yarnie, do you think your Dad will someday show up on youtube as one of those 'Walmart people'? :XD:  :thumbup:


Oh please do not let that happen as I will be the nut running in front behind and all over the place,don't want to start being a video star this time in my life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Boenhoeffer and Niebuhr are two authors I will have to look up. Many religious leaders died by Hitler's hand, and many more by Stalin's.


I will have to do that also.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't even realize I needed to ask forgiveness until I was older and got some sense. Now - there are so many things. She was so sweet - called me, and I was busy. Came to visit, and I didn't show enough appreciation. She made beautiful afghans and sweaters and place mats - she could do it all - and I didn't realize how much work it was - how talented she was. I get heartsick just thinking about it. Regret is a sorry state.


I guess we really don't see our parents in the light until we have our own kids. I hate regret I guess we all have it. I hate guilt too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Pretty scarey huh? Did you see my other post about ocare having chips put in people by 2017?


No, I must've missed that link. What page is it on?
We must be in the end times. Isn't there a reference to a 'mark of the beast' in the Bible? Could this chip be it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> No, I must've missed that link. What page is it on?
> We must be in the end times. Isn't there a reference to a 'mark of the beast' in the Bible? Could this chip be it?


Yes that is what is sounds like to me. Here is the linkhttp://www.americasfreedomfighters.com/2014/04/04/nbc-predicts-all-americans-will-receive-a-microchip-implant-in-2017-per-obamacare/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Men love their vehicles . My dh may only have one leg but he can cut the wheelies on the lawnmower. I always have to tell him to slow down. One day I had just cleaned my flower bed. I looked out to see him throwing all the grass into my clean beds. Boy did I set him straight. It could have been in a movie the way he did it so fast and blew all the grass and leaves into my bed. Grrr.


I know what you felt. The same happens in my rose beds!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Jokim, that's so nice of you. Our mothers become such a part of us. Mine was sweet and very patient. And she had a great sense of humor.


I'm ashamed to admit that I didn't appreciate my mother as she deserved until I was an adult and living away from home. My Dad had to work away from home so she was like a single mom for 3 weeks at a time and then Dad would come home for 3 or 4 days and then off again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is what is sounds like to me. Here is the linkhttp://www.americasfreedomfighters.com/2014/04/04/nbc-predicts-all-americans-will-receive-a-microchip-implant-in-2017-per-obamacare/


Just watched this video. Like everything else, it is portrayed as being for our good (identity) but in fact it is a dangerous pitfall to control our movements and limit, drastically, our freedoms. When will Americans wake up?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny story . My son tried to run from me one time. He was about 10. He was shocked when I caught him. Just as I grabbed him his pants feel down to his knees. We laughed too and I couldn't be mad at him anymore. My daughter said I use to flare my nostrils like a mad bull when I was mad. I don't think I did.


 :lol: too funny.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just watched this video. Like everything else, it is portrayed as being for our good (identity) but in fact it is a dangerous pitfall to control our movements and limit, drastically, our freedoms. When will Americans wake up?


Some won't wake up. I got called names on the HL topic when I posted it there. I don't even like the black boxes or On star in a car. We can be traces thru that. Already our cell phones can be tracked and our internet and phones are being bugged. Sooo....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm ashamed to admit that I didn't appreciate my mother as she deserved until I was an adult and living away from home. My Dad had to work away from home so she was like a single mom for 3 weeks at a time and then Dad would come home for 3 or 4 days and then off again.


Don't feel bad. It just took a bit more experience to learn what the adults meant when they tried to guide us through some difficult life paths. We all have felt like know-it-alls when growing up only to discover that we didn't.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, it's been fun reading your posts, ladies, but I must sign off, as I'm tired and tomorrow is to be a nice day. Lots of work in the garden awaits me. Happy snoozing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol: I had a neighbor whose son was giving her a hard time. She told him to stop it or she would sit on him and spit in his eye. He didn't stop, so............she sat on him and spit in his eye!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: That is funny but definitely not something that my Mom would ever have done!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nite all , thanks for the chatter, fun tonight to be all together.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night and sweet dreams. See you tomorrow. Love!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Men love their vehicles . My dh may only have one leg but he can cut the wheelies on the lawnmower. I always have to tell him to slow down. One day I had just cleaned my flower bed. I looked out to see him throwing all the grass into my clean beds. Boy did I set him straight. It could have been in a movie the way he did it so fast and blew all the grass and leaves into my bed. Grrr.


:lol: Did dh try to convince you he was providing mulch?
DH got the mower ready and did the first mow of the season today. I love the smell of fresh cut grass. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Boenhoeffer and Niebuhr are two authors I will have to look up. Many religious leaders died by Hitler's hand, and many more by Stalin's.


Bonhoeffer was part of the conspiracy to assassinate Hitler and that was why he was executed. He took a very strong moral stance against relativism. He also believed that evil was a real force in the world. The Cost of Discipleship and the letters that were smuggled out of prison are probably his best known writing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=862536207105105&set=a.174541582571241.50322.100000462012041&type=1&theater


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The mother wanted my husband back and was very upset she could not manipulate him back. But, the child had emotional problems well before they divorced. As a 12, 13 year old, I saw him roll on the floor in a tantrum more than once. So, there was trouble with him before they called it quits.
> 
> Do you believe that (without any kind of personal work in therapy) this person could come out of all of that and be a well-adjusted human being?


It is possible that the mother's mental illness caused her to not bond with her son. That's how sociopaths are created. It is also possible that the son blames his father for not rescuing him from her. Then, the father finds a new loving wife, and the son is jealous. I don't really know enough to diagnose this young man, but from what you tell us, I know that you can't fix him and it is important for you not to interact with him because that would be unsafe.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Gerslay said:


> Just dropping in to say "Hi Y'all" and "Hi KPG"!!!
> 
> I'm with Janeway...its VocalLisa who not only should be suspended, she should be banned altogether.
> 
> ...


Oh, is THAT what you thought you were trying to do? Set the record straight? Not trying to distract from all that porn your seeing on your computer and hoping it'll help people forget that your husband is "befriending" women on Facebook and you're so desperate, you need to believe it was me???










Oh, sweetie, you know I'd never be gone long.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Don't feel bad. It just took a bit more experience to learn what the adults meant when they tried to guide us through some difficult life paths. We all have felt like know-it-alls when growing up only to discover that we didn't.


I think we all go through that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It is possible that the mother's mental illness caused her to not bond with her son. That's how sociopaths are created. It is also possible that the son blames his father for not rescuing him from her. Then, the father finds a new loving wife, and the son is jealous. I don't really know enough to diagnose this young man, but from what you tell us, I know that you can't fix him and it is important for you not to interact with him because that would be unsafe.


Thank you, Knit a Crazy. I feel unsafe around him. The last time I saw him (1.5 years ago), he gave me a look of such anger and hate (I had only been kind to him) that it scared me. I am still upset from the force of it. It was terrifying.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Nuns.... I've been taught by nuns from gr. 4-12. By and large they were nice teachers, some even very motherly. None were nasty. But one was from Hoboken, and she was tough! Tough enough to be a bouncer at our dances! The boys were afraid of her!  :-D :XD:


She was always mean. We were never well behaved enough, did enough, got good enough grades, etc. I can remember, I think I was about 10, she caught me resting my derrière against the pew during one of the lengthy kneeling periods during high mass. When we got home she made me kneel on a bible in the middle of the floor for an hour. My knees still hurt thinking about it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> She was always mean. We were never well behaved enough, did enough, got good enough grades, etc. I can remember, I think I was about 10, she caught me resting my derrière against the pew during one of the lengthy kneeling periods during high mass. When we got home she made me kneel on a bible in the middle of the floor for an hour. My knees still hurt thinking about it.


Oh, dear! I am sorry.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, dear! I am sorry.


Oh, it's ok. We only saw her a couple of weeks a year. My Dad's mom was a saint. She was the best gramma ever and I have so many wonderful memories of her and time spent with her. We saw her and grampa every two weeks and we spent two weeks with them every summer. It was great fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The wound is still causing pain, isn't it, but you have forgiven him. Many of us have people, or situations, similar that, in our lives.


I hadn't thought of it that way, Jokim. You're right - you forgive, but the pain lingers. True.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny story . My son tried to run from me one time. He was about 10. He was shocked when I caught him. Just as I grabbed him his pants feel down to his knees. We laughed too and I couldn't be mad at him anymore. My daughter said I use to flare my nostrils like a mad bull when I was mad. I don't think I did.


Hilarious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol: I had a neighbor whose son was giving her a hard time. She told him to stop it or she would sit on him and spit in his eye. He didn't stop, so............she sat on him and spit in his eye!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well, probably not IN his eye. Wait a minute- her son was a baby. It must have been HER mother who did it to her brother. Anyway - it was all silliness, not malicious.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Nuns.... I've been taught by nuns from gr. 4-12. By and large they were nice teachers, some even very motherly. None were nasty. But one was from Hoboken, and she was tough! Tough enough to be a bouncer at our dances! The boys were afraid of her!  :-D :XD:


My husband was taught by nuns, too. He calls them "the goodly nuns." He was a good boy - they liked him. He had an aunt who was a nun - a teacher. She was a doll - I always think of her laughing. I'm a convert, didn't grow up Catholic so I missed that. My husband always liked his teachers - nuns, Christian brothers in high school, Jesuits in college.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I don't recall my mother ever being angry.


Isn't that a wonderful thing? She must have a been a treasure.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh please do not let that happen as I will be the nut running in front behind and all over the place,don't want to start being a video star this time in my life.


I don't know - I think you may have a future as a YouTube star!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess we really don't see our parents in the light until we have our own kids. I hate regret I guess we all have it. I hate guilt too.


So do I.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is what is sounds like to me. Here is the linkhttp://www.americasfreedomfighters.com/2014/04/04/nbc-predicts-all-americans-will-receive-a-microchip-implant-in-2017-per-obamacare/


Eric Holder wants gun owners to have bracelets that are electronically linked to their guns. Gun won't shoot unless you're wearing the bracelet. Another brilliant idea from Holder.

Hold on, Mr. Home Invader - I have to put on my jewelry before I blow your brains out. Sheesh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I know what you felt. The same happens in my rose beds!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm ashamed to admit that I didn't appreciate my mother as she deserved until I was an adult and living away from home. My Dad had to work away from home so she was like a single mom for 3 weeks at a time and then Dad would come home for 3 or 4 days and then off again.


When we're growing up, we have no idea the awesome responsibility and the great love our parents have.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: That is funny but definitely not something that my Mom would ever have done!


I don't think many Moms would! It made for a funny story, though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Did dh try to convince you he was providing mulch?
> DH got the mower ready and did the first mow of the season today. I love the smell of fresh cut grass. :lol:


So do I.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=862536207105105&set=a.174541582571241.50322.100000462012041&type=1&theater


Very interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Knit a Crazy. I feel unsafe around him. The last time I saw him (1.5 years ago), he gave me a look of such anger and hate (I had only been kind to him) that it scared me. I am still upset from the force of it. It was terrifying.


Listen to Knit Crazy. Follow your instincts. I worked in a mental health center with a patient who was my age (22) and paranoid. At first, it was so intense just to sit in silence with him that I'd have to take a break and sit with the nurses for a while. He wasn't openly hostile, but there was an intensity that just radiated from him. Very sad because he was fine until college. 
When someone makes you feel that uneasy, stay away.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Listen to Knit Crazy. Follow your instincts. I worked in a mental health center with a patient who was my age (22) and paranoid. At first, it was so intense just to sit in silence with him that I'd have to take a break and sit with the nurses for a while. He wasn't openly hostile, but there was an intensity that just radiated from him. Very sad because he was fine until college.
> When someone makes you feel that uneasy, stay away.


Thank you Bon. These are words I need to hear. It is very difficult to have a separation in family (father and son) and be the cause of it because I married the father. I am blamed for it all. When he was told that he couldn't come here (way back when he was in his first year of college and late teens) he had a mental breakdown and tried suicide. Ended up on Prozac and then took himself off. I was blamed.

Right now he is "happily" married - we have very little contact - only when he wants something - so who knows what is going on. They are in their 4th year of marriage with two infants. I am waiting to see what happens. I say around the 7-8 year mark things disintegrate. Who knows. Maybe they will be as happy as clams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> She was always mean. We were never well behaved enough, did enough, got good enough grades, etc. I can remember, I think I was about 10, she caught me resting my derrière against the pew during one of the lengthy kneeling periods during high mass. When we got home she made me kneel on a bible in the middle of the floor for an hour. My knees still hurt thinking about it.


This was your grandmother? Maybe that's why she stopped being a nun. Too scrupulous?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Eric Holder wants gun owners to have bracelets that are electronically linked to their guns. Gun won't shoot unless you're wearing the bracelet. Another brilliant idea from Holder.
> 
> Hold on, Mr. Home Invader - I have to put on my jewelry before I blow your brains out. Sheesh.


Eric Holder is such a nut case to even make such a statement! Where do these crazy people live.. . . .in a bubble?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you Bon. These are words I need to hear. It is very difficult to have a separation in family (father and son) and be the cause of it because I married the father. I am blamed for it all. When he was told that he couldn't come here (way back when he was in his first year of college and late teens) he had a mental breakdown and tried suicide. Ended up on Prozac and then took himself off. I was blamed.
> 
> Right now he is "happily" married - we have very little contact - only when he wants something - so who knows what is going on. They are in their 4th year of marriage with two infants. I am waiting to see what happens. I say around the 7-8 year mark things disintegrate. Who knows. Maybe they will be as happy as clams.


You're not really to blame, though. There are things at work here that have nothing to do with you. It is a tragedy that has far-reaching effects.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're not really to blame, though. There are things at work here that have nothing to do with you. It is a tragedy that has far-reaching effects.


Yes, the effects are far reaching. His children will feel them, I am sure. I do not believe he will be a good parent.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Eric Holder is such a nut case to even make such a statement! Where do these crazy people live.. . . .in a bubble?


You made me laugh Jayne.

I question how this child don't think he knows what being a man is. If he gets a cold what part of his nose does he blow?

Also does he realize what he is going to look like when he gets old and wrinkled? Seen one almost like that apply for a job and never getting it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Eric Holder wants gun owners to have bracelets that are electronically linked to their guns. Gun won't shoot unless you're wearing the bracelet. Another brilliant idea from Holder.
> 
> Hold on, Mr. Home Invader - I have to put on my jewelry before I blow your brains out. Sheesh.


you so early in the morning. Just thinking how hunters will feel as if that happens they will not get a shot off. Many of them and hubby use meat from their hunting and some even have the animal process and give it to food pantry's.

Mr. Holder is a danger even to himself. He has been allowed to get away with a lot of illegal things. He seems to fit in with the who lot of them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you so early in the morning. Just thinking how hunters will feel as if that happens they will not get a shot off. Many of them and hubby use meat from their hunting and some even have the animal process and give it to food pantry's.
> 
> Mr. Holder is a danger even to himself. He has been allowed to get away with a lot of illegal things. He seems to fit in with the who lot of them.


I agree. I hope there are legal consequences for these people. We need an independent prosecutor on this stuff.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I know not to read WOW, but read page 47 about Bratty's signature.

I'm really upset that Admin allows the Democrats to say such nasty things. I sent this to a friend who is going to post Bratty' signature & avatar on Facebook! She is going world wide!

My friend says KP must be a Democratic site to allow this type of nonsense on a knitting site!

Ladies, I'm very active on a "true" craft site that the Admin will delete anything written bad mouthing another person & ban them forever if you ladies want to join me as the AOW can read Ravelry site.

Admin won't do anything about the AOW, but banned KPG! She didn't do anything wrong, but Vocal Lisa searched FB with information she acquired from KP & is harassing Gersay's husbands FB site saying she cannot help it if women are posting sexual innuendo's to her husband.

Can you believe what is going on KP?

I have several emails of friends so will keep in touch with all of you & you have my permission to share my email with our friends on KP but do it via emails not KP's PM. I'm setting up a new email & will delete the one used on KP & will email all of you when it is complete. I don't trust KP at all with any information.

KP's Admin is also allowing the AOW to call Karrver every bad word they can think of without interfering nor reprimanding then.

Never thought I would be harassed on a craft site!

Sending god's love to all of you wonderful ladies, hugs, Janeway!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonhoeffer was part of the conspiracy to assassinate Hitler and that was why he was executed. He took a very strong moral stance against relativism. He also believed that evil was a real force in the world. The Cost of Discipleship and the letters that were smuggled out of prison are probably his best known writing.


Wonder what he would think of today's moral level if he were still alive. Thanks, Kitty. I will put him on my reading list. He was courageous man.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=862536207105105&set=a.174541582571241.50322.100000462012041&type=1&theater


Do the Jewish people still proclaim the 'Year of Jubilee', when debts are forgiven? (I think that was the cause of celebration)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It is possible that the mother's mental illness caused her to not bond with her son. That's how sociopaths are created. It is also possible that the son blames his father for not rescuing him from her. Then, the father finds a new loving wife, and the son is jealous. I don't really know enough to diagnose this young man, but from what you tell us, I know that you can't fix him and it is important for you not to interact with him because that would be unsafe.


I also agree with you on the 'safety' aspect of this relationship. Hate is a powerful and violent motivator.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Oh, it's ok. We only saw her a couple of weeks a year. My Dad's mom was a saint. She was the best gramma ever and I have so many wonderful memories of her and time spent with her. We saw her and grampa every two weeks and we spent two weeks with them every summer. It was great fun.


Your mom must have had a difficult childhood with such a harsh parent.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> She was always mean. We were never well behaved enough, did enough, got good enough grades, etc. I can remember, I think I was about 10, she caught me resting my derrière against the pew during one of the lengthy kneeling periods during high mass. When we got home she made me kneel on a bible in the middle of the floor for an hour. My knees still hurt thinking about it.


There was something wrong with this woman. She had no empathy, never mind tenderness. How was her childhood? At any rate, it's too late to patch things up with her, all you can do is heal your hurt the best way you know how. I have had such relatives, now no longer alive, and I just give it up to God. They had different growing up environment that influenced them, and how I react(ed) to them proves the Christian in me.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My husband was taught by nuns, too. He calls them "the goodly nuns." He was a good boy - they liked him. He had an aunt who was a nun - a teacher. She was a doll - I always think of her laughing. I'm a convert, didn't grow up Catholic so I missed that. My husband always liked his teachers - nuns, Christian brothers in high school, Jesuits in college.


Welcome to the Catholic faith community, Bonnie. My DH is not Catholic. He has Baptist background with an uncle who was a 'fire and brimstone' preacher. Poor but very pious and Christian.
Haven't had nuns in our family, but we had priests, 3 that I can think of. One was a member of a teaching order. In WNY we have an excellent Jesuit high school and college, and also an excellent Christian Brothers high school.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> My husband was taught by nuns, too. He calls them "the goodly nuns." He was a good boy - they liked him. He had an aunt who was a nun - a teacher. She was a doll - I always think of her laughing. I'm a convert, didn't grow up Catholic so I missed that. My husband always liked his teachers - nuns, Christian brothers in high school, Jesuits in college.


I'm not Catholic but when I was a kid there was a convent about half a block from our house. The nuns wore the full black robes and veils and seemed so mysterious. Some of the other kids told a lot of scary stories about nuns and convents and dared my friend and me to ring their bell and talk to them. Of course we had to take the dare and the Sister that answered was very kind and invited us in. She showed us the music room where they gave music lessons. DH is Catholic but grew up in a farming community and went to public school and didn't meet any nuns til he was an adult.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice day here cloudy and rain expect but temps in the 60's Next week we are suppose to go down into 30's again. Wonder if any of the spring flowers will make it through. My Squil is starting to come up and flower.(sure I spelt the name wrong and buds on trees. Sure tress will be o.k. But wonder if spring will ever come. Up north yesterday no green and still some snow on ground. yucky just yuckie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Isn't that a wonderful thing? She must have a been a treasure.


She was. She went through much upheaval during the war in Europe and survived with no bitterness. She was the most Christian lady I have, or will ever, know. Never a bad word against anyone, never drank, cursed, became angry... . She was a saint.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Eric Holder is such a nut case to even make such a statement! Where do these crazy people live.. . . .in a bubble?


 Wonder how that guy sleeps or washes his face with all that metal :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> She was. She went through much upheaval during the war in Europe and survived with no bitterness. She was the most Christian lady I have, or will ever, know. Never a bad word against anyone, never drank, cursed, became angry... . She was a saint.


You were blessed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Eric Holder is such a nut case to even make such a statement! Where do these crazy people live.. . . .in a bubble?


Did the government force those horrible things to be done to his face?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Nice day here cloudy and rain expect but temps in the 60's Next week we are suppose to go down into 30's again. Wonder if any of the spring flowers will make it through. My Squil is starting to come up and flower.(sure I spelt the name wrong and buds on trees. Sure tress will be o.k. But wonder if spring will ever come. Up north yesterday no green and still some snow on ground. yucky just yuckie.


 :XD: I guess I shouldn't say that DH mowed the lawn yesterday?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know not to read WOW, but read page 47 about Bratty's signature.
> 
> I'm really upset that Admin allows the Democrats to say such nasty things. I sent this to a friend who is going to post Bratty' signature & avatar on Facebook! She is going world wide!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Janeway. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, the effects are far reaching. His children will feel them, I am sure. I do not believe he will be a good parent.


I agree, LL. Not a good parent, son, husband and friend.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I agree, LL. Not a good parent, son, husband and friend.


Hi Jokim,

You said very well. Time will tell.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know not to read WOW, but read page 47 about Bratty's signature.
> 
> I'm really upset that Admin allows the Democrats to say such nasty things. I sent this to a friend who is going to post Bratty' signature & avatar on Facebook! She is going world wide!
> 
> ...


Hugs to you too, Jaynie! Please keep me posted!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Eric Holder wants gun owners to have bracelets that are electronically linked to their guns. Gun won't shoot unless you're wearing the bracelet. Another brilliant idea from Holder.
> 
> Hold on, Mr. Home Invader - I have to put on my jewelry before I blow your brains out. Sheesh.


Another control thing. Losing our freedoms if it happens.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> She was. She went through much upheaval during the war in Europe and survived with no bitterness. She was the most Christian lady I have, or will ever, know. Never a bad word against anyone, never drank, cursed, became angry... . She was a saint.


No wonder you are such a good girl with a mama like that. You must not have had brothers. Boys bring it out in you. The anger I mean. 
I have never heard anyone say such good things about their mother. Usually girls always get side ways with their mother growing up. You were blessed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Eric Holder is such a nut case to even make such a statement! Where do these crazy people live.. . . .in a bubble?


Yuck! I wish it was a bubble in another country.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Not even close for me -

http://www.buzzfeed.com/h2/fbsp/walmartca/12-signs-that-spring-cleaning-is-your-favourite-holiday


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No wonder you are such a good girl with a mama like that. You must not have had brothers. Boys bring it out in you. The anger I mean.
> I have never heard anyone say such good things about their mother. Usually girls always get side ways with their mother growing up. You were blessed.


That was true for me and most of my girlfriends growing up -- often felt we were picked on by our mothers, resented the rules. Looking back afterwards though I felt so lucky to have the mom I did!

(I did think my brothers got preferred treatment)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No wonder you are such a good girl with a mama like that. You must not have had brothers. Boys bring it out in you. The anger I mean.
> I have never heard anyone say such good things about their mother. Usually girls always get side ways with their mother growing up. You were blessed.


Yes, it is my mother's fault.:XD:  :thumbup:
I am the oldest and have 2 brothers. When they were younger I sometimes needed to defend them against bullies, but they turned out alright. Very conservative. My mother considered me her right hand. I miss her and perhaps that is why I cherish my MIL, because my own is no longer.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, it is my mother's fault.:XD:  :thumbup:
> I am the oldest and have 2 brothers. When they were younger I sometimes needed to defend them against bullies, but they turned out alright. Very conservative. My mother considered me her right hand. I miss her and perhaps that is why I cherish my MIL, because my own is no longer.


Oh, how I miss my mother. I went through thinking she didn't know anything - and she knew it all. I thought I was the smart one - ha! No! We ended up having our problems and were not as close as she or I wanted. She said to me once, "It is too late for us". It has haunted me since. But the day she died (and I did not know she was going to die) we both told each other we loved each other.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, it is my mother's fault.:XD:  :thumbup:
> I am the oldest and have 2 brothers. When they were younger I sometimes needed to defend them against bullies, but they turned out alright. Very conservative. My mother considered me her right hand. I miss her and perhaps that is why I cherish my MIL, because my own is no longer.


Well then she was just a Saint. Anyone with boys know that you lose your temper. Good for her. You are so good to your mil too. She is blessed to have a loving dil like you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is a beautiful day here. Going to be in the 70's. My flowers are coming back up I may try to take my flowers out of my greenhouse today. Cars have yellow pollen all over them. Grass needs mowing but too wet from our storms. WCK are your wild flowers coming up yet?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a beautiful day here. Going to be in the 70's. My flowers are coming back up I may try to take my flowers out of my greenhouse today. Cars have yellow pollen all over them. Grass needs mowing but too wet from our storms. WCK are your wild flowers coming up yet?


You are lucky. We STILL have SNOW on the ground!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not even close for me -
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/h2/fbsp/walmartca/12-signs-that-spring-cleaning-is-your-favourite-holiday


Before I rediscovered knitting, early on in my marriage, I used to have a cleaning schedule: 1 room a day. It worked well until the son was born and my schedule fell apart. :wink: 
I enjoy being in clean house. It's psyching myself up for the cleaning that I find hard to do.
Someday, I would love to get back to a routine cleaning schedule, but by then I'll probably be too old and the body won't cooperate. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are lucky. We STILL have SNOW on the ground!


I couldn't handle that. The trees are starting to bloom. A little later that usual since we had a real winter this year. Talk later. Love yall!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Remember this?http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=680562385319386&set=a.183826934992936.34676.100000968929753&type=1&theater


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I couldn't handle that. The trees are starting to bloom. A little later that usual since we had a real winter this year. Talk later. Love yall!


Don't think I can handle it either.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was true for me and most of my girlfriends growing up -- often felt we were picked on by our mothers, resented the rules. Looking back afterwards though I felt so lucky to have the mom I did!
> 
> (I did think my brothers got preferred treatment)


My MIL told me that, that in some German families, the oldest son is the favorite child. That was the case in her and in her in-law's families. Not so in ours. My parents always tried to treat each one of us equally.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well then she was just a Saint. Anyone with boys know that you lose your temper. Good for her. You are so good to your mil too. She is blessed to have a loving dil like you.


You are so right about losing one's temper with boys!
I have lost it many times with both of mine: DH and DS.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are lucky. We STILL have SNOW on the ground!


Some areas still have snow on the ground, but the ground 3" below the soil is still frozen! How much gardening can you do with that?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, how I miss my mother. I went through thinking she didn't know anything - and she knew it all. I thought I was the smart one - ha! No! We ended up having our problems and were not as close as she or I wanted. She said to me once, "It is too late for us". It has haunted me since. But the day she died (and I did not know she was going to die) we both told each other we loved each other.


Didn't we all go through that stage, LL, to a greater or lesser degree? But most of us came back to realize that we didn't necessarily know it all. My mom probably had her period of 'testing the waters', I did and so did my daughter. I'm sure your Mom understood what you went through, LL. Say a little prayer for her every day or so.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Some areas still have snow on the ground, but the ground 3" below the soil is still frozen! How much gardening can you do with that?


None!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Didn't we all go through that stage, LL, to a greater or lesser degree? But most of us came back to realize that we didn't necessarily know it all. My mom probably had her period of 'testing the waters', I did and so did my daughter. I'm sure your Mom understood what you went through, LL. Say a little prayer for her every day or so.


I do, Jokim.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well we got a lot of problems resolved and then had a good visit. The weather was beautiful and he was so happy to get out. Had a good lunch and he really enjoyed his meal then to bank, then to Walmart as he needed to get a few things.
> He uses one of those motorize carts, and I really think if there had been a police man there he would have pulled him over and gave him a ticket. You would think he was in a car race. I was so tired trying to chase him down. He always over shot the place where the product he wanted was. I was traffic director, and race runner all in one. Must also add hubby was too. Hubby went to bed as soon as we got home. My Dad wore him out.
> It was a good day and we all were happy.


Yarnie, it sounds like you had a nice visit with your dad, even it if wore you and DH out. Sounds like your dad had a lot of pent up energy to let loose. :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you so early in the morning. Just thinking how hunters will feel as if that happens they will not get a shot off. Many of them and hubby use meat from their hunting and some even have the animal process and give it to food pantry's.
> 
> Mr. Holder is a danger even to himself. He has been allowed to get away with a lot of illegal things. He seems to fit in with the who lot of them.


Did you hear him yesterday? He was testifying before a few committees and all he could say was he couldn't comment on that (Lois Lerner, Fast & furious, etc.) because it was an ongoing investigation. He wouldn't say if he interviewed Lois Lerner, even though his lawyer already admitted that Holder did. His job is to obstruct justice and be selective on what laws to uphold.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know not to read WOW, but read page 47 about Bratty's signature.
> 
> I'm really upset that Admin allows the Democrats to say such nasty things. I sent this to a friend who is going to post Bratty' signature & avatar on Facebook! She is going world wide!
> 
> ...


Jane, I just looked on WOW to see the post, and I also searched Bratty Patty and bratty patty - gone. ??? Not on the user list.

Please email me again with your craft group. You mentioned it a while back, but I've been in and out of town and didn't act on it. Thanks, janie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Welcome to the Catholic faith community, Bonnie. My DH is not Catholic. He has Baptist background with an uncle who was a 'fire and brimstone' preacher. Poor but very pious and Christian.
> Haven't had nuns in our family, but we had priests, 3 that I can think of. One was a member of a teaching order. In WNY we have an excellent Jesuit high school and college, and also an excellent Christian Brothers high school.


I mentioned it because I thought someone might relate! I became a Catholic many long years ago, and I've never regretted it for an instant. My first experience was Stations of the Cross - beautiful, so reverent, so silent. It is home to me in the best sense of the word. Thanks for your welcome - a welcome is always, well, welcome!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not Catholic but when I was a kid there was a convent about half a block from our house. The nuns wore the full black robes and veils and seemed so mysterious. Some of the other kids told a lot of scary stories about nuns and convents and dared my friend and me to ring their bell and talk to them. Of course we had to take the dare and the Sister that answered was very kind and invited us in. She showed us the music room where they gave music lessons. DH is Catholic but grew up in a farming community and went to public school and didn't meet any nuns til he was an adult.


We don't see nuns in habits often any more. I wish that would change. I'm glad the nuns were kind to you - I would certainly expect that, but some of the teachers were pretty strict, I think. Of course, sometimes they had 40 kids in the class - can you imagine?!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I know not to read WOW, but read page 47 about Bratty's signature.
> 
> I'm really upset that Admin allows the Democrats to say such nasty things. I sent this to a friend who is going to post Bratty' signature & avatar on Facebook! She is going world wide!
> 
> ...


Jane - it sounds like you're leaving KP? Please do keep in touch in other ways. We'll miss you terribly on here if that's your plan.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wonder how that guy sleeps or washes his face with all that metal :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another control thing. Losing our freedoms if it happens.


Definitely. Imagine having the power to disarm every gun-owner with the touch of a computer key. Chilling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not even close for me -
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/h2/fbsp/walmartca/12-signs-that-spring-cleaning-is-your-favourite-holiday


I can't say I enjoy any kind of cleaning except dishes. I really like to wash dishes by hand. I like the soap and seeing the pretty dishes. But - I use a dishwasher anyway. After all, this IS the 21st century.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You were blessed.


Jokim, the way you talk about your mother makes me love her, too. Your love comes through, and what a nice thing for her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, how I miss my mother. I went through thinking she didn't know anything - and she knew it all. I thought I was the smart one - ha! No! We ended up having our problems and were not as close as she or I wanted. She said to me once, "It is too late for us". It has haunted me since. But the day she died (and I did not know she was going to die) we both told each other we loved each other.


I'm so glad you did that. I have to believe that once they're in Heaven, they know how much we love and appreciate them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well then she was just a Saint. Anyone with boys know that you lose your temper. Good for her. You are so good to your mil too. She is blessed to have a loving dil like you.


I agree with you, CB. We have some very devoted daughters on here, and that is a joy to witness.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a beautiful day here. Going to be in the 70's. My flowers are coming back up I may try to take my flowers out of my greenhouse today. Cars have yellow pollen all over them. Grass needs mowing but too wet from our storms. WCK are your wild flowers coming up yet?


Same here - yellow porch, yellow railing, yellow swing. The pink dogwood just glows in the morning sun. The little sucker branches from our chopped-down-against-our-will cherry tree have grown to about five feet and bloomed!!! The sun is so bright, and it's green everywhere! A beautiful spring after a long winter.

To those who haven't had spring yet - it's all ahead of you - and it's beautiful! You'll enjoy it even more after waiting for it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are so right about losing one's temper with boys!
> I have lost it many times with both of mine: DH and DS.


Me, too. I guess that's because they're just so annoying! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Didn't we all go through that stage, LL, to a greater or lesser degree? But most of us came back to realize that we didn't necessarily know it all. My mom probably had her period of 'testing the waters', I did and so did my daughter. I'm sure your Mom understood what you went through, LL. Say a little prayer for her every day or so.


I told my daughter that there were days when I'd come down to breakfast and just seeing my mother would tick me off. Then she'd say, "Are you in a bad mood, Bonnie?" Scream!!!! Drove me crazy - my sweet, gentle mother who never raised her voice. It must have been me. (yes.)

Now my daughter tells her kids the same thing! Hmmm.....THAT's an eye-opener.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Did you hear him yesterday? He was testifying before a few committees and all he could say was he couldn't comment on that (Lois Lerner, Fast & furious, etc.) because it was an ongoing investigation. He wouldn't say if he interviewed Lois Lerner, even though his lawyer already admitted that Holder did. His job is to obstruct justice and be selective on what laws to uphold.


You've got that right, soloweygirl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's so much fun - and sometimes very encouraging - sharing ideas and experiences with all of you. I'm off to run an errand. Have fun!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can't say I enjoy any kind of cleaning except dishes. I really like to wash dishes by hand. I like the soap and seeing the pretty dishes. But - I use a dishwasher anyway. After all, this IS the 21st century.


I do not like to dust!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm so glad you did that. I have to believe that once they're in Heaven, they know how much we love and appreciate them.


I have to believe that, too.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jane, I just looked on WOW to see the post, and I also searched Bratty Patty and bratty patty - gone. ??? Not on the user list.
> 
> Please email me again with your craft group. You mentioned it a while back, but I've been in and out of town and didn't act on it. Thanks, janie!


Unfortunatey, it is not gone. Just put in the first word and it comes up with the search in question.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Unfortunatey, it is not gone. Just put in the first word and it comes up with the search in question.


Did you click on the name when it came up? There was nothing. I'll try it again.

Thanks, thumper - got it. I had been putting spaces between the names. I read a little bit. I was very surprised at how sexist they are and how tied to gender stereotypes - especially VocalLisa on p. 50. I thought they were "progressive."

I won't go back though. It takes me about two posts to feel that anger rising. I don't need or want that at this stage of my life.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree. I hope there are legal consequences for these people. We need an independent prosecutor on this stuff.


So now we have an Attorney General cited for contempt by Congress in charge of the system of justice that may prosecute Lois Lerner? There will be no justice until this entire band of criminals is out of office. I hope Trey Gowdy becomes Attorney General when a Republican President comes to power in 2016. Otherwise the cover-ups and strong-arm tactics will continue.

Democrats have no shame. Did you hear that Elijah Cummings was getting fed personal data he had no right to receive on Tea Party groups being examined by the IRS? He needs to go too. Get rid of all the losers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Did you hear him yesterday? He was testifying before a few committees and all he could say was he couldn't comment on that (Lois Lerner, Fast & furious, etc.) because it was an ongoing investigation. He wouldn't say if he interviewed Lois Lerner, even though his lawyer already admitted that Holder did. His job is to obstruct justice and be selective on what laws to uphold.


Sounded to me like h threatened Louis Gohmert.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You are so right about losing one's temper with boys!
> I have lost it many times with both of mine: DH and DS.


Ha I guess I have 3 then. :!:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I mentioned it because I thought someone might relate! I became a Catholic many long years ago, and I've never regretted it for an instant. My first experience was Stations of the Cross - beautiful, so reverent, so silent. It is home to me in the best sense of the word. Thanks for your welcome - a welcome is always, well, welcome!


Stations can bring tears to your eyes sometimes when you really get deep into meditating about the Passion of Christ and His suffering.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We don't see nuns in habits often any more. I wish that would change. I'm glad the nuns were kind to you - I would certainly expect that, but some of the teachers were pretty strict, I think. Of course, sometimes they had 40 kids in the class - can you imagine?!


They didn't get paid years ago. Just received room and board. Yes, they were strict but we were brought up to respect 'people of the cloth'. The world and culture have changed since that time long ago.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK I didn't even get one out of 12 on the cleaning.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Jokim, the way you talk about your mother makes me love her, too. Your love comes through, and what a nice thing for her.


Thank you, Bonnie. If you had known her you would feel that she loved you also. She was the most gentle mother.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Before I rediscovered knitting, early on in my marriage, I used to have a cleaning schedule: 1 room a day. It worked well until the son was born and my schedule fell apart. :wink:
> I enjoy being in clean house. It's psyching myself up for the cleaning that I find hard to do.
> Someday, I would love to get back to a routine cleaning schedule, but by then I'll probably be too old and the body won't cooperate. :XD:


I find that I have to get angry at the messy house to get really interested in cleaning. Now that DH and I are retired, we split the chore of cleaning. That helps, but I still have to wind myself up to get it done. Once the yard and gardening work begins, it is mostly me taking care of indoor work though


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I told my daughter that there were days when I'd come down to breakfast and just seeing my mother would tick me off. Then she'd say, "Are you in a bad mood, Bonnie?" Scream!!!! Drove me crazy - my sweet, gentle mother who never raised her voice. It must have been me. (yes.)
> 
> Now my daughter tells her kids the same thing! Hmmm.....THAT's an eye-opener.


From one generation to another generation, this goes on without end.............. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Kathleen Sebelius is retiring? Oh my!!!!! PTL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Dbl post. I was excited. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The other will be as bad.http://www.whitehouse.gov/omb/organization_office


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

First blood moon of the year next Tuesday.http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/469228/Four-blood-moons-Does-alignment-of-Mars-Earth-and-Sun-mean-the-end-of-the-world-is-nigh


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kathleen Sebelius is retiring? Oh my!!!!! PTL


Just in time not to go as am sure she does not want to go through committee again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is a beautiful day here. Going to be in the 70's. My flowers are coming back up I may try to take my flowers out of my greenhouse today. Cars have yellow pollen all over them. Grass needs mowing but too wet from our storms. WCK are your wild flowers coming up yet?


No wild flowers yet but the daffodils and plum and cherry trees are in full bloom and the rhodos are budding out. Our nights have still been fairly cool and I hope we don't get a frost or we might not get many plums this summer. Which of your flowers are up?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No wild flowers yet but the daffodils and plum and cherry trees are in full bloom and the rhodos are budding out. Our nights have still been fairly cool and I hope we don't get a frost or we might not get many plums this summer. Which of your flowers are up?


Daffodils have come and gone. Bradford pears and forsythia have bloomed. Azaleas nest door are starting to bloom. I saw some rose buds on a few of my bushes. Most of the perennials have popped up. I lost some stuff this winter. My ferns look dead. I am fertilizing them just to make sure.There were 18 of them. All the nurseries are packed with annuals. I may go shopping Saturday after my plant swap. I got a yellow poppy last time and it has been blooming. First time for me to have a poppy. Hope it spread for next year. The worms and squirrels always get my plums so don't have to worry about a freeze.
Forgot about the dogwood are in bloom. Pretty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> My MIL told me that, that in some German families, the oldest son is the favorite child. That was the case in her and in her in-law's families. Not so in ours. My parents always tried to treat each one of us equally.


I was the oldest with 3 younger brothers; db#1 was just 11 months younger than me. When he was about 18 months old he became seriously ill and spent weeks in the hospital and wasn't expected to live. One pediatrician agreed to provide experimental treatment and it worked and he survived. Everyone, including me, was very protective of him. He had a lot of wonderful traits but was also very pushy, stubborn and demanding. He often made us angry but he was also very loyal and giving to family and friends. He died almost 4 years ago and I still miss him alot.

My other 2 brothers were much easier to get along with! Being the only girl, I had to help out with "womens" household chores that the boys didn't have to do. At the time, it bothered me but it really wasn't that big a deal - Mom did most of it.

When it came to schooling, my parents strongly believed that all of us should be well educated and both of them were very supportive to all 4 of us. It was my grandmother (Dad's side) that kept saying too much education was wasted on girls. But she didn't treat most of her children very kindly either.

Sorry for such a long story


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

That's a cute little trailer in your avatar Solo! Are your thoughts heading out to the campgrounds now?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was the oldest with 3 younger brothers; db#1 was just 11 months younger than me. When he was about 18 months old he became seriously ill and spent weeks in the hospital and wasn't expected to live. One pediatrician agreed to provide experimental treatment and it worked and he survived. Everyone, including me, was very protective of him. He had a lot of wonderful traits but was also very pushy, stubborn and demanding. He often made us angry but he was also very loyal and giving to family and friends. He died almost 4 years ago and I still miss him alot.
> 
> My other 2 brothers were much easier to get along with! Being the only girl, I had to help out with "womens" household chores that the boys didn't have to do. At the time, it bothered me but it really wasn't that big a deal - Mom did most of it.
> 
> ...


Great story. Thank you!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Say I've been busy lately. Why are all the Avatars identical? Didn't read 78 pages. Saying hi! Inform me of happenings please. meerkat


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We don't see nuns in habits often any more. I wish that would change. I'm glad the nuns were kind to you - I would certainly expect that, but some of the teachers were pretty strict, I think. Of course, sometimes they had 40 kids in the class - can you imagine?!


I've come to know several of the Sisters from the local Poor Clare community quite well. They still wear shorter brown robes but no veils.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Jane - it sounds like you're leaving KP? Please do keep in touch in other ways. We'll miss you terribly on here if that's your plan.


Oh I hope that's not so Jane! I'd miss you too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was the oldest with 3 younger brothers; db#1 was just 11 months younger than me. When he was about 18 months old he became seriously ill and spent weeks in the hospital and wasn't expected to live. One pediatrician agreed to provide experimental treatment and it worked and he survived. Everyone, including me, was very protective of him. He had a lot of wonderful traits but was also very pushy, stubborn and demanding. He often made us angry but he was also very loyal and giving to family and friends. He died almost 4 years ago and I still miss him alot.
> 
> My other 2 brothers were much easier to get along with! Being the only girl, I had to help out with "womens" household chores that the boys didn't have to do. At the time, it bothered me but it really wasn't that big a deal - Mom did most of it.
> 
> ...


I like hearing your story it is nice to learn about your family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Not feeling good tonight so may leave.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Just in time not to go as am sure she does not want to go through committee again.


I hope they can still call her for testimony. Just because she retired doesn't mean she doesn't need to answer their questions. They need to demand answers or prevent her from receiving retirement benefits.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not feeling good tonight so may leave.


Sorry you're not feeling well Yarnie! Take care and have a good night's sleep - hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well Yarnie! Take care and have a good night's sleep - hope you feel better in the morning.


thanks lady.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:



> So now we have an Attorney General cited for contempt by Congress in charge of the system of justice that may prosecute Lois Lerner? There will be no justice until this entire band of criminals is out of office. I hope Trey Gowdy becomes Attorney General when a Republican President comes to power in 2016. Otherwise the cover-ups and strong-arm tactics will continue.
> 
> Democrats have no shame. Did you hear that Elijah Cummings was getting fed personal data he had no right to receive on Tea Party groups being examined by the IRS? He needs to go too. Get rid of all the losers.


Yes, I heard. I agree - Gowdy would be a tough AG. I like him a lot. I hope they keep investigating even after this lying group is out of office.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sounded to me like h threatened Louis Gohmert.


Hey - you don't wanna go there, buddy.

Yeah - I really do wanna go there.

Gohmert gave it right back, too. Another good one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Stations can bring tears to your eyes sometimes when you really get deep into meditating about the Passion of Christ and His suffering.


It was beautiful. The part that moved me most was actually when we first went in. It was very dim, and it was completely silent. The people were on their knees in prayer before Stations started. I'd never seen anything like that - very moving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Stations can bring tears to your eyes sometimes when you really get deep into meditating about the Passion of Christ and His suffering.


Very true.

I had a thought this Christmas that also brought tears to my eyes. When Jesus was born and they looked at that tiny baby - if they had known what was going to happen - would it have been different? Wouldn't it have been sad - seeing that baby and knowing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They didn't get paid years ago. Just received room and board. Yes, they were strict but we were brought up to respect 'people of the cloth'. The world and culture have changed since that time long ago.


Sadly true. A priest told me a short while ago that there are fewer and fewer nuns. He thinks losing the habit is part of the reason. He said there was a certain respect that a nun in a habit received because people knew she was a woman who had devoted her life to God. He thinks that is a benefit that they no longer have. I tend to agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK I didn't even get one out of 12 on the cleaning.


Gosh - I didn't even stick with it. I couldn't relate!! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you, Bonnie. If you had known her you would feel that she loved you also. She was the most gentle mother.


It is a joy just to be around someone like that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kathleen Sebelius is retiring? Oh my!!!!! PTL


I don't know if I can go on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dbl post. I was excited. :XD:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No wild flowers yet but the daffodils and plum and cherry trees are in full bloom and the rhodos are budding out. Our nights have still been fairly cool and I hope we don't get a frost or we might not get many plums this summer. Which of your flowers are up?


I love rhododendrons (can't spell it, though). I don't have one. Our big old hydrangeas took quite a hit with the cold winter. We noticed beautiful leaves at ground level. Still there - everything above it - dead. I'm so glad they'll grow back. They were huge - we're lucky they survived (barely).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I won't go back though. It takes me about two posts to feel that anger rising. I don't need or want that at this stage of my life.[Bonf3/quote]

Smart girl. Good move. Avoid unnecessary anger and subsequent hypertensive moments. They are not worth it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Daffodils have come and gone. Bradford pears and forsythia have bloomed. Azaleas nest door are starting to bloom. I saw some rose buds on a few of my bushes. Most of the perennials have popped up. I lost some stuff this winter. My ferns look dead. I am fertilizing them just to make sure.There were 18 of them. All the nurseries are packed with annuals. I may go shopping Saturday after my plant swap. I got a yellow poppy last time and it has been blooming. First time for me to have a poppy. Hope it spread for next year. The worms and squirrels always get my plums so don't have to worry about a freeze.
> Forgot about the dogwood are in bloom. Pretty.


I forgot - forsythia is in full bloom here too, such a pretty splash of colour. Our ferns always come back, but I'm not sure what variety they are. I used to have mixed icelandic poppies back in Alberta but haven't tried them here. Sounds like a good weekend for you to look forward to.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was the oldest with 3 younger brothers; db#1 was just 11 months younger than me. When he was about 18 months old he became seriously ill and spent weeks in the hospital and wasn't expected to live. One pediatrician agreed to provide experimental treatment and it worked and he survived. Everyone, including me, was very protective of him. He had a lot of wonderful traits but was also very pushy, stubborn and demanding. He often made us angry but he was also very loyal and giving to family and friends. He died almost 4 years ago and I still miss him alot.
> 
> My other 2 brothers were much easier to get along with! Being the only girl, I had to help out with "womens" household chores that the boys didn't have to do. At the time, it bothered me but it really wasn't that big a deal - Mom did most of it.
> 
> ...


Not too long for us! I can see why everyone would be protective of the brother who almost died. That must have been very hard on your parents. You and three brothers - oh, my. That is daunting! I had no brothers but wanted one desperately. I didn't understand - thought a brother would be like a boyfriend. NOT! I have a sister - ten years younger. She was precious, and I loved her dearly. I had wanted a sibling for so long. Do you see your brothers much now?

I don't mean to imply that I don't like boys. I love boys. We have eight grandsons. But I've seen both of my daughters with two little boys close in age - PHEW!! They never stop! Adorable but very energetic. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've come to know several of the Sisters from the local Poor Clare community quite well. They still wear shorter brown robes but no veils.


How nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not feeling good tonight so may leave.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I find that I have to get angry at the messy house to get really interested in cleaning. Now that DH and I are retired, we split the chore of cleaning. That helps, but I still have to wind myself up to get it done. Once the yard and gardening work begins, it is mostly me taking care of indoor work though


One thing that really helps me to clean my house is to invite people over for dinner. Then I'm forced to clean and getting 'psyched up' for it is no problem. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I forgot - forsythia is in full bloom here too, such a pretty splash of colour. Our ferns always come back, but I'm not sure what variety they are. I used to have mixed icelandic poppies back in Alberta but haven't tried them here. Sounds like a good weekend for you to look forward to.


I love poppies. I've never had them but would like to. They really stand out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kathleen Sebelius is retiring? Oh my!!!!! PTL


Hers is only the beginning. Wouldn't it be great if there were more retirements/resignations?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> One thing that really helps me to clean my house is to invite people over for dinner. Then I'm forced to clean and getting 'psyched up' for it is no problem. :XD:


All we need is the right motivation!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No wild flowers yet but the daffodils and plum and cherry trees are in full bloom and the rhodos are budding out. Our nights have still been fairly cool and I hope we don't get a frost or we might not get many plums this summer. Which of your flowers are up?


It reached 70 deg. today. Did some rose bed clean up and a bit of my veg. garden clean up. Parsley and catnip are coming up already. Hope the rabbits don't get the parsley.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Daffodils have come and gone. Bradford pears and forsythia have bloomed. Azaleas nest door are starting to bloom. I saw some rose buds on a few of my bushes. Most of the perennials have popped up. I lost some stuff this winter. My ferns look dead. I am fertilizing them just to make sure.There were 18 of them. All the nurseries are packed with annuals. I may go shopping Saturday after my plant swap. I got a yellow poppy last time and it has been blooming. First time for me to have a poppy. Hope it spread for next year. The worms and squirrels always get my plums so don't have to worry about a freeze.
> Forgot about the dogwood are in bloom. Pretty.


Your garden description sounds lovely. I'll bet you have quite a green thumb, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was the oldest with 3 younger brothers; db#1 was just 11 months younger than me. When he was about 18 months old he became seriously ill and spent weeks in the hospital and wasn't expected to live. One pediatrician agreed to provide experimental treatment and it worked and he survived. Everyone, including me, was very protective of him. He had a lot of wonderful traits but was also very pushy, stubborn and demanding. He often made us angry but he was also very loyal and giving to family and friends. He died almost 4 years ago and I still miss him alot.
> 
> My other 2 brothers were much easier to get along with! Being the only girl, I had to help out with "womens" household chores that the boys didn't have to do. At the time, it bothered me but it really wasn't that big a deal - Mom did most of it.
> 
> ...


Your paternal grandmother sounds very similar to my MIL's mom. My parents were strong believers in education. My fr. wanted me to become a dr. (don't like the sight of blood)
There was one thing my brothers did not do: cook. My mother did that. We all shared in the cleaning and other chores.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> All we need is the right motivation!


I do the Flylady routines. It has helped me immensely. It is so much easier to break things down into more tolerable time frames.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yarnie, I hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not feeling good tonight so may leave.


Oh no, please don't get sick, Yarnie. Do what's needed to get well quickly. Prayers....


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope they can still call her for testimony. Just because she retired doesn't mean she doesn't need to answer their questions. They need to demand answers or prevent her from receiving retirement benefits.


Would someone please tell me what's with our Congressmen in not pursuing these abusers of power more strongly? They are our reps., voted in by us to do our business and make sure our wishes are carried out under the Constitution. People in gov't, from the highest to the lowest, are our employees, in an institution founded by us and funded by our tax money, not the gov't's money. The gov't doesn't have any money except what it gets from us in the form of taxes. Why are they soft-pedaling this blatant corruption?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It was beautiful. The part that moved me most was actually when we first went in. It was very dim, and it was completely silent. The people were on their knees in prayer before Stations started. I'd never seen anything like that - very moving.


This isn't about the Stations but about part of the Passion. 
I once took my kids to see a local Cath. H.S. group put on a meditative play on Christ's Passion given from the point of view of Mary, His mother. It was done in such a moving, emotional way that everyone in the auditorium cried. Imagine a mother's heart broken by her Son's torturous death on the cross, and then holding His body in her arms. 
She was present during His entire suffering and death. I have never before reached such depth of emotion during a performance as I did during this play. Will never forget it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> I do the Flylady routines. It has helped me immensely. It is so much easier to break things down into more tolerable time frames.


I think I saw that website once. I'll have to look at it again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was the oldest with 3 younger brothers; db#1 was just 11 months younger than me. When he was about 18 months old he became seriously ill and spent weeks in the hospital and wasn't expected to live. One pediatrician agreed to provide experimental treatment and it worked and he survived. Everyone, including me, was very protective of him. He had a lot of wonderful traits but was also very pushy, stubborn and demanding. He often made us angry but he was also very loyal and giving to family and friends. He died almost 4 years ago and I still miss him alot.
> 
> My other 2 brothers were much easier to get along with! Being the only girl, I had to help out with "womens" household chores that the boys didn't have to do. At the time, it bothered me but it really wasn't that big a deal - Mom did most of it.
> 
> ...


I loved your story. I thought you only had 2 brothers. I knew about your brother that died. I know you are special being the only sister.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This isn't about the Stations but about part of the Passion.
> I once took my kids to see a local Cath. H.S. group put on a meditative play on Christ's Passion given from the point of view of Mary, His mother. It was done in such a moving, emotional way that everyone in the auditorium cried. Imagine a mother's heart broken by her Son's torturous death on the cross, and then holding His body in her arms.
> She was present during His entire suffering and death. I have never before reached such depth of emotion during a performance as I did during this play. Will never forget it.


I'd love to see it. I'm sure it would be very sad and give me a lot to think about.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hope they can still call her for testimony. Just because she retired doesn't mean she doesn't need to answer their questions. They need to demand answers or prevent her from receiving retirement benefits.


The truth needs to come out. I agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Your garden description sounds lovely. I'll bet you have quite a green thumb, CB.


I've thought that, too - CB seems to be very good with plants. I'll bet your garden is beautiful, CB!


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


>


Can you provide a link that shoes that the guy in that picture;

1) Can't find a job
2) Blames the government if he can't.

Or is it just another one of your bigoted fantasies?

And why can't YOU hold down a job?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Not too long for us! I can see why everyone would be protective of the brother who almost died. That must have been very hard on your parents. You and three brothers - oh, my. That is daunting! I had no brothers but wanted one desperately. I didn't understand - thought a brother would be like a boyfriend. NOT! I have a sister - ten years younger. She was precious, and I loved her dearly. I had wanted a sibling for so long. Do you see your brothers much now?
> 
> I don't mean to imply that I don't like boys. I love boys. We have eight grandsons. But I've seen both of my daughters with two little boys close in age - PHEW!! They never stop! Adorable but very energetic. :shock:


I'm glad you got your little sister Bonnie! My youngest brother is 7 years younger and we've always been very close. I desperately wanted a little sister since I already had 2 brothers but I was hooked when this adorable little living doll came home!

I see my brothers and their families when I go back to Edmonton to see our parents 3 or 4 times a year and we talk on the phone and email fairly often. They also come out here to visit sometimes. My family is pretty close, lots of hugs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> One thing that really helps me to clean my house is to invite people over for dinner. Then I'm forced to clean and getting 'psyched up' for it is no problem. :XD:


 :thumbup: :lol: That's our main motivating force too!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Very true.
> 
> I had a thought this Christmas that also brought tears to my eyes. When Jesus was born and they looked at that tiny baby - if they had known what was going to happen - would it have been different? Wouldn't it have been sad - seeing that baby and knowing.


There were two people at the Temple in Jerusalem, when Jesus was presented in the Temple, that foretold something of His future: Simeon and Anna, one said that (s)he could die now that (s)he saw the Saviour (something to that effect) and the other prophesied to Mary that her heart would be pierced with a sword (Jesus' death would break her heart). Not sure of the exact words, but that's the general message .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I love rhododendrons (can't spell it, though). I don't have one. Our big old hydrangeas took quite a hit with the cold winter. We noticed beautiful leaves at ground level. Still there - everything above it - dead. I'm so glad they'll grow back. They were huge - we're lucky they survived (barely).


Mine look that way too. But don't cut off the dead they may still come out. You will cut off the blooms . They bloom on the dead sticks. We can't grow rhododendrons here. Too hot. Every has tried but just can't.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you got your little sister Bonnie! My youngest brother is 7 years younger and we've always been very close. I desperately wanted a little sister since I already had 2 brothers but I was hooked when this adorable little living doll came home!
> 
> I see my brothers and their families when I go back to Edmonton to see our parents 3 or 4 times a year and we talk on the phone and email fairly often. They also come out here to visit sometimes. My family is pretty close, lots of hugs.


That's so nice that you're so in touch. My sister and I are 700 miles apart and hardly ever see each other. We email a good bit. We always have a blast when we're together - wish it happened more often.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I won't go back though. It takes me about two posts to feel that anger rising. I don't need or want that at this stage of my life.[Bonf3/quote]
> 
> Smart girl. Good move. Avoid unnecessary anger and subsequent hypertensive moments. They are not worth it!


Waste of time too. I shook the dust off my feet. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> There were two people at the Temple in Jerusalem, when Jesus was presented in the Temple, that foretold something of His future: Simeon and Anna, one said that (s)he could die now that (s)he saw the Saviour (something to that effect) and the other prophesied to Mary that her heart would be pierced with a sword (Jesus' death would break her heart). Not sure of the exact words, but that's the general message .


Oh - having a son made me think about Mary's pain. It must have felt like her heart was pierced with a sword. ( I need to study more.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sadly true. A priest told me a short while ago that there are fewer and fewer nuns. He thinks losing the habit is part of the reason. He said there was a certain respect that a nun in a habit received because people knew she was a woman who had devoted her life to God. He thinks that is a benefit that they no longer have. I tend to agree.


I agree wholeheartedly. The habit made them distinct from ordinary people. Losing the habit made them secular and sometimes even liberal. I don't like the religious taking political sides.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine look that way too. But don't cut off the dead they may still come out. You will cut off the blooms . They bloom on the dead sticks. We can't grow rhododendrons here. Too hot. Every has tried but just can't.


Really- they'll bloom on that wood? I'll tell my husband - he's the pruner. He should have been a barber - he LOVES to chop chop chop. He's the gardener in the family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine look that way too. But don't cut off the dead they may still come out. You will cut off the blooms . They bloom on the dead sticks. We can't grow rhododendrons here. Too hot. Every has tried but just can't.


CB, thanks for telling me! We were going to cut them back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. The habit made them distinct from ordinary people. Losing the habit made them secular and sometimes even liberal. I don't like the religious taking political sides.


Neither do I. Don't like it at all. They should be above it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hers is only the beginning. Wouldn't it be great if there were more retirements/resignations?


Yes but when o puts people in office they won't be any better than the last. I thought Jay Carney was retiring what happened with that?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes but when o puts people in office they won't be any better than the last. I thought Jay Carney was retiring what happened with that?


That's right - all talk and no action?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Late here. Tomorrow I have to finish shopping for Easter goodies for the little ones and get EVERYTHING ready for our trip to Mobile. I'm heading your way, CB!

Jokim, I loved talking with you about church - and with all of you about everything under the sun. 

Sleep well, friends.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you got your little sister Bonnie! My youngest brother is 7 years younger and we've always been very close. I desperately wanted a little sister since I already had 2 brothers but I was hooked when this adorable little living doll came home!
> 
> I see my brothers and their families when I go back to Edmonton to see our parents 3 or 4 times a year and we talk on the phone and email fairly often. They also come out here to visit sometimes. My family is pretty close, lots of hugs.


Aren't you going home in a few days? Is the weather there getting warmer?


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> Jane, I just looked on WOW to see the post, and I also searched Bratty Patty and bratty patty - gone. ??? Not on the user list.


Holy God, you people really are the dumbest people I've even seen on a message board.

Really? You don't know how to type in the word "Bratty" and get a result? It didn't occur to you to remove the space between "bratty" and "patty"??



bonbf3 said:


> Please email me again with your craft group. You mentioned it a while back, but I've been in and out of town and didn't act on it. Thanks, janie!


Thanks btw for confirming that Janeway is trying to create another board and withdraw member from THIS board.

Admin isn't interested in much, but I'm pretty sure he'll be interested in this.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I loved your story. I thought you only had 2 brothers. I knew about your brother that died. I know you are special being the only sister.


Speaking of siblings - how is your sister doing CB? I hope she's healing well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Really- they'll bloom on that wood? I'll tell my husband - he's the pruner. He should have been a barber - he LOVES to chop chop chop. He's the gardener in the family.


Don't let him prune them. My friend cut her's back and it took 2 years to recoup.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> There were two people at the Temple in Jerusalem, when Jesus was presented in the Temple, that foretold something of His future: Simeon and Anna, one said that (s)he could die now that (s)he saw the Saviour (something to that effect) and the other prophesied to Mary that her heart would be pierced with a sword (Jesus' death would break her heart). Not sure of the exact words, but that's the general message .


Luke 2 - IVP New Testament Commentaries
Resources » Commentaries » Luke » Chapter 2 » exegesis
View Luke 2:22-40

[Previous chapter: Show all commentary sections for Luke 1]
[Previous commentary: The Birth of Jesus (Luke 2:1-21)]
[Show all commentary sections for Luke 2]
[Next commentary: The Twelve-Year-Old Jesus Goes to the Temple (Luke 2:41-52)]
[Next chapter: Show all commentary sections for Luke 3]

The Witness of a Man and Woman at the Temple

The testimony to Jesus continues as both a prophet and a prophetess reveal God's plan. By showing how each gender among the people of God testifies to what God is doing through this child, Luke is saying that all should rejoice at his coming. And culturally it is no accident that both Simeon and Anna are advanced in years. Here is the testimony of two with a full resume of life experience.

Anna's and Simeon's prophecies share a note of hope and expectation, along with declarations that in this child God's promise is moving into realization. Luke also reveals Jesus' superiority to John in this passage, for the testimony about John stops with his circumcision but the praise of Jesus extends long past the eighth day of life. Here two old and wise prophets of Jewish piety speak not only for the nation but for all humankind, as Simeon's prophecy mentions Jesus' relationship to the Gentiles (for the first time in the book). This passage also provides the first hint that all will not go well. Mary will experience the pain of seeing her son rejected by a divided Israel.The Purification of Jesus (2:22-24)

Jesus' parents are law-abiding Jews. They show up at the temple to perform sacrifices associated with the wife's purification after birth (Lev 12:2-4, 6). Such a ceremony occurs forty days after the child's arrival. At the same time the firstborn child is to be set aside to the Lord (Ex 13:2, 12, 16; 34:19; Num 18:15-16). Jesus' parents bring the child along, though that is not necessary. They offer a pair of doves or two young pigeons. This offering recalls Leviticus 12:8, though the wording is closer to the Greek Old Testament version of Leviticus 5:11. Since this offering is the one usually made by the poor, Jesus is identified with the very people he reached out to save (1:52; 4:18-19; 6:20; 7:22-23; Greeven 1968:69). But Joseph and Mary do not live in abject poverty, since Joseph is a carpenter by trade (Mk 6:3; Plummer 1922:65). This could be the offering of someone from a "middle-class" background as well. Regardless of their precise social status, Luke is making it clear that Jesus' parents are not spiritual renegades, but Jews who are sensitive and faithful to the Mosaic law--a point reinforced in Luke 2:40-52, when they will make their customary annual pilgrimage to Jerusalem. All the persons surrounding Jesus at his birth have a heritage of devotion to God. The testimony to Jesus stands on the shoulders of a series of highly respectable figures.Simeon's Prophecy (2:25-35)

The Spirit leads an old man to the temple to greet Jesus. He is righteous and devout (compare Mt 10:41; 19:17; 23:29, 35; 2 Pet 2:7-8), yet another witness to Jesus who possesses a vibrant walk with God. Such piety includes having an eye on the hope of God's redemption. Luke expresses this hope in national terms appropriate for this first-century saint: Simeon has been waiting for the consolation of Israel. He longs for the nation's deliverance, just as Zechariah had (1:68-75; Is 40:1; 49:13; 51:3; 57:18; 61:2; 2 Baruch 44:7). In fact, later rabbis will call the Messiah Menahem, or Comforter (Schmitz and Stahlin 1967:793; y. Berakot 2:3). It was such deliverance that Simeon expected.

The Spirit of God directs this scene, because he had revealed to Simeon that death would not come until he had seen the Lord's Christ. Promise, fulfillment and God's direction stand behind the prophecy of this old saint.

Simeon's remarks are set within a hymn known as the Nunc Dimittis, from the Latin of the hymn's opening phrase. The prophecy itself is a statement of mature faith. Simeon can die in peace as you have promised and be taken by God, his Sovereign Lord (despota or Master), because my eyes have seen your salvation. There is a significant equation in this remark. To see Jesus is to see God's salvation. They are inseparable. There is joy, even in the face of death, when one has seen the source of life. Simeon's job as a sentinel for Messiah is done. The Lord can take him home. Simeon pictures a faithful servant who is at home in God's purpose and plan, even when his time is up.

God's work is for all people (laon). As in 2:10, the reference to the people ultimately is broad, encompassing both Jew and Gentile, as verse 32 makes clear. In fact, Jesus is light (phos), an image that recalls the description of the Davidic son as the dayspring or bright morning star in 1:78-79. But Jesus serves as light in two distinct ways. For Gentiles he is a revelation. This term refers to his opening up the way of salvation to the nations in a way unknown before his coming. But for Israel, God's people, Jesus is glory--that is, his activity represents the realization of promises made by God and thus shows Israel's special place in his heart (Is 46:13). The remarks in this verse recall Isaiah 60:1-3, which in turn recall imagery surrounding the promised Servant of the Lord. Though the church today associates the Servant figure with the suffering of Jesus, Luke prefers here to highlight those aspects of the Servant's work that mean hope and vindication.

Once again, the parents marveled at the prophecy. Luke's reader is to identify with their response and sense of wonder.

But Simeon is not done. There is a note of foreboding he must leave with Mary. Jesus will be the cause of division: This child is destined to cause the falling and rising of many in Israel. The imagery of this verse comes from Isaiah 8:14-15 and 28:13-16. These Old Testament texts are frequently alluded to in the New Testament (Rom 9:33; 1 Pet 2:6-8; Lk 20:17-18, also at Qumran, 1QH 2:8-10; 14:11). Jesus will divide the nation in two. Some will respond and others will oppose. That means that he will be a sign that will be spoken against. People will contend against and about Jesus. The road to promise-fulfillment is not smooth. To identify with Jesus will bring pain, because many will reject him.

This rejection explains Simeon's reference to a sword piercing through Mary's soul. She will feel a mother's pain as she watches her son go his own way and suffer rejection, but the sword also reflects the pain anyone who identifies with Jesus feels as the world rejects what Jesus has to offer. Simeon's remark to Mary is an aside, but an important one, since it shows that identifying with Jesus has painful personal consequences.

The division Jesus brings reveals the thoughts of many hearts. Jesus is God's litmus test for where a person is. Do I sense a need to depend on God and come to him to walk in light, or do I not? My response to Jesus is the test, and the answer comes from my heart. Each person's response to him reveals where he or she is before God, just as one day Jesus will reveal where everyone's heart is (Acts 10:42-43).Anna's Prophecy (2:36-38)

Though no details of Anna's prophecy are given, this section completes the cycle of male and female witnesses. Again, Anna's piety is underlined by references to her old age, her faithful widowhood and her regular ministry at the temple. She is full of thanksgiving at the arrival of the child who will complete God's promise, and she speaks about the child to all who were looking forward to the redemption of Jerusalem. Her teaching would have been heard by all who frequented the temple. Her hope, like Simeon's, looks to the completion of what God is starting.Jesus' Growth (2:39-40)

Having obeyed the Mosaic law, Jesus' parents return with him to Nazareth in Galilee. There Jesus grows in strength and wisdom, receiving the favor of God. There he awaits the ministry that will fulfill what Mary, Zechariah, the angels, the shepherds, Simeon and Anna have proclaimed. God will fulfill his word and perform his plan.

:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Janeway said:


> Admin won't do anything about the AOW, but banned KPG! She didn't do anything wrong, but Vocal Lisa searched FB with information she acquired from KP & is harassing Gersay's husbands FB site saying she cannot help it if women are posting sexual innuendo's to her husband.


Just so you all know. I actually never approached Guernsey's husband on FB or anywhere else.

She actually HAS sadly _hoped_ that I was the one her husband was flirting with on facebook.

I can understand why she might HOPE it was me... but, sorry, it really wasn't.

It's kind of sad really, I feel bad for her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Speaking of siblings - how is your sister doing CB? I hope she's healing well.


She is doing better. She has to go back the 22nd for the dr to check out her wound. She needs more moles burned off. She still has pain in her leg and shoulder. She is driving now and starting to pack more of her things for the move. I may go see her tomorrow to dug up some of her flowers before she leaves. That way when she comes back home she can see them. :-D She has dug up alot to take with her to Kentucky but don't know if they will like the weather there.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

thumper5316 said:


> I do the Flylady routines. It has helped me immensely. It is so much easier to break things down into more tolerable time frames.


Oh, I remember the flyladies. Yes, I remember using their techniques in the 80's or early 90's I think. It does help to break things down.

Don't they tell you to start by making sure your kitchen sink is clean every night or something like that.... as a first step?

Thanks for bringing them up. As it's spring, it might be worth it to look them up as I start with my spring cleaning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Late here. Tomorrow I have to finish shopping for Easter goodies for the little ones and get EVERYTHING ready for our trip to Mobile. I'm heading your way, CB!
> 
> Jokim, I loved talking with you about church - and with all of you about everything under the sun.
> 
> Sleep well, friends.


Night Bon. Come over about 8 hours and we can visit. :-D


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Luke 2 - IVP New Testament Commentaries
> Resources » Commentaries » Luke » Chapter 2 » exegesis
> View Luke 2:22-40
> 
> ...


Thank you CB for that thorough explanation of Simeon and Anna's prophesies. I have resolved to enroll in a Bible Study in the future, when I have more time to myself. I love to read the Bible, when I have time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Neither do I. Don't like it at all. They should be above it.


Yes, they should, but sometimes they're at the forefront.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is doing better. She has to go back the 22nd for the dr to check out her wound. She needs more moles burned off. She still has pain in her leg and shoulder. She is driving now and starting to pack more of her things for the move. I may go see her tomorrow to dug up some of her flowers before she leaves. That way when she comes back home she can see them. :-D She has dug up alot to take with her to Kentucky but don't know if they will like the weather there.


Depends where in KY they'll be planted. In eastern KY the winters are harsh, but in western part a little milder perhaps.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight Bonnie and all you kind ladies. Talk again tomorrow. I will need to do some cleaning for the company this weekend! :XD:  :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mine look that way too. But don't cut off the dead they may still come out. You will cut off the blooms . They bloom on the dead sticks. We can't grow rhododendrons here. Too hot. Every has tried but just can't.


We have a 4 large rhodos in one bed, beautiful to look at and they have a wonderful scent. They grow really well here and are very common in parks and public space too. We also have japanese maple and magnolia in the same bed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Depends where in KY they'll be planted. In eastern KY the winters are harsh, but in western part a little milder perhaps.


Close to Lexington . The plant zone is 6 we are in 7. She will have a big basement she can bring some inside for the winter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a 4 large rhodos in one bed, beautiful to look at and they have a wonderful scent. They grow really well here and are very common in parks and public space too. We also have japanese maple and magnolia in the same bed.


Sounds lovely. I don't have any of those. I was planting my gardenia that out grew it pot today. I smelt something so good. Sniffed out the smell it was a holly bush. It had blooms with hundreds of bees. I didn't know a holly smelled so good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Goodnight Bonnie and all you kind ladies. Talk again tomorrow. I will need to do some cleaning for the company this weekend! :XD:  :thumbup:


Night Jokim.XX Sleep tight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Really- they'll bloom on that wood? I'll tell my husband - he's the pruner. He should have been a barber - he LOVES to chop chop chop. He's the gardener in the family.


Here's a video on pruning rhodos Bonnie -


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Late here. Tomorrow I have to finish shopping for Easter goodies for the little ones and get EVERYTHING ready for our trip to Mobile. I'm heading your way, CB!
> 
> Jokim, I loved talking with you about church - and with all of you about everything under the sun.
> 
> Sleep well, friends.


Night Bonnie, sleep well. Do you get the little Cadbury eggs for the grands (and the big people too)?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Aren't you going home in a few days? Is the weather there getting warmer?


Yes, leaving Sat. morning. It has been warmer, highs of about 40 to 45F and is forecast to stay there  ; hope the forecast is right. They still have a lot of snow on the ground though, piled so high where it was plowed that it will probably take to June before it all melts. Looking forward to seeing everyone, haven't been back since last Nov.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is doing better. She has to go back the 22nd for the dr to check out her wound. She needs more moles burned off. She still has pain in her leg and shoulder. She is driving now and starting to pack more of her things for the move. I may go see her tomorrow to dug up some of her flowers before she leaves. That way when she comes back home she can see them. :-D She has dug up alot to take with her to Kentucky but don't know if they will like the weather there.


Glad she's feeling a little better. It will be nice for her to see some of her favourites blooming in her new home. Hopefully most of the flowers will adapt.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, leaving Sat. morning. It has been warmer, highs of about 40 to 45F and is forecast to stay there  ; hope the forecast is right. They still have a lot of snow on the ground though, piled so high where it was plowed that it will probably take to June before it all melts. Looking forward to seeing everyone, haven't been back since last Nov.


Forty's are not bad. The snow should melt away a little at a time with those temps. 
I know you are excited to be able to see everyone after all of those months. Hope you have a safe trip and a good time with your family. Will you get to see your niece that is expecting the twins? Is she still on her bed rest?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Goodnight Bonnie and all you kind ladies. Talk again tomorrow. I will need to do some cleaning for the company this weekend! :XD:  :thumbup:


Good night Jokim, hope you're well rested for your chores tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds lovely. I don't have any of those. I was planting my gardenia that out grew it pot today. I smelt something so good. Sniffed out the smell it was a holly bush. It had blooms with hundreds of bees. I didn't know a holly smelled so good.


That's good news about your bees! We don't have as many bees as we used to. Some of the local honey producers have lost quite a bit of their hive. The news has reported the same sort of problem in other places too - maybe caused by insecticides, herbicides or disease.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's good news about your bees! We don't have as many bees as we used to. Some of the local honey producers have lost quite a bit of their hive. The news has reported the same sort of problem in other places too - maybe caused by insecticides, herbicides or disease.


We have had warning about the bee population too. I have alot of Bumble bees. I only see the honey bees here and there. I don't us insecticides but BT for the mosquito's and worms. I would like to have bee hives but have to much to tend to as it is. I am not scared of them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Forty's are not bad. The snow should melt away a little at a time with those temps.
> I know you are excited to be able to see everyone after all of those months. Hope you have a safe trip and a good time with your family. Will you get to see your niece that is expecting the twins? Is she still on her bed rest?


No the twins are from dh's side of the family and they live further south in Calgary. Last time I talked to dh's sister, she said all was going well - her DIL (mom-to-be) needs to take it easy, but isn't on full bed rest. Will probably go to Calgary area in Aug or Sep. SIL is very excited but feels a little left out - her DIL is very close to her family so there is more connection that way. SIL does understand and has a good relationship with her DIL but still feels a little left out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No the twins are from dh's side of the family and they live further south in Calgary. Last time I talked to dh's sister, she said all was going well - her DIL (mom-to-be) needs to take it easy, but isn't on full bed rest. Will probably go to Calgary area in Aug or Sep. SIL is very excited but feels a little left out - her DIL is very close to her family so there is more connection that way. SIL does understand and has a good relationship with her DIL but still feels a little left out.


I understand your sil feeling left out. Maybe after the babies are born they can bond while she is helping the dil. Seems like the girls always lean toward her parents. But with twins maybe both set of grandparents will be asked to help.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I understand your sil feeling left out. Maybe after the babies are born they can bond while she is helping the dil. Seems like the girls always lean toward her parents. But with twins maybe both set of grandparents will be asked to help.


They're all good, caring people so I'm sure it will work out. Always good for babies to have lots of love.

Good night CB, hope you sleep well!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They're all good, caring people so I'm sure it will work out. Always good for babies to have lots of love.
> 
> Good night CB, hope you sleep well!


Goodnight, Same to you! XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> One thing that really helps me to clean my house is to invite people over for dinner. Then I'm forced to clean and getting 'psyched up' for it is no problem. :XD:


Same thing happens here!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't let him prune them. My friend cut her's back and it took 2 years to recoup.


I'll tell him. Thanks, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Luke 2 - IVP New Testament Commentaries
> Resources » Commentaries » Luke » Chapter 2 » exegesis
> View Luke 2:22-40
> 
> ...


Thanks, CB. This is very interesting and in depth.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> We don't see nuns in habits often any more. I wish that would change. I'm glad the nuns were kind to you - I would certainly expect that, but some of the teachers were pretty strict, I think. Of course, sometimes they had 40 kids in the class - can you imagine?!


The 1st year my Catholic school opened - think it was around 1945 - so many people wanted to enroll their kids there ----- if you can believe it ------the 1st grade classroom -- & this was just that 1 room, there were over 90 kids in that room alone - almost as many in the other 7 rooms (1st through 8th) - I can just see all those little wood decks in rowsclose to each other - but let me tell you, those nuns taught us quite well. Hey, we adapt to our circumstances. Got a good education there. This was in Los Angeles. St. Alphonsus Catholic School.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So far so good good I went to bed last night. Not to worry what I have passes. 

Good discussions last night sorry I miss it.

i do believe more people are sending their children to private schools then ever before. They come out better educated then in normal school.

When you hear of people going to college that can not read or write. That is very sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is doing better. She has to go back the 22nd for the dr to check out her wound. She needs more moles burned off. She still has pain in her leg and shoulder. She is driving now and starting to pack more of her things for the move. I may go see her tomorrow to dug up some of her flowers before she leaves. That way when she comes back home she can see them. :-D She has dug up alot to take with her to Kentucky but don't know if they will like the weather there.


It's so nice of you to think of having her flowers in her new home.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a 4 large rhodos in one bed, beautiful to look at and they have a wonderful scent. They grow really well here and are very common in parks and public space too. We also have japanese maple and magnolia in the same bed.


You're convincing me to get one. I didn't know they smelled good, too! My neighbor's is purple - so pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a 4 large rhodos in one bed, beautiful to look at and they have a wonderful scent. They grow really well here and are very common in parks and public space too. We also have japanese maple and magnolia in the same bed.


You're convincing me to get one. I didn't know they smelled good, too! My neighbor's is purple - so pretty.

Sorry for the double post. Sorry for the double post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds lovely. I don't have any of those. I was planting my gardenia that out grew it pot today. I smelt something so good. Sniffed out the smell it was a holly bush. It had blooms with hundreds of bees. I didn't know a holly smelled so good.


I didn't either. I love holly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Night Bonnie, sleep well. Do you get the little Cadbury eggs for the grands (and the big people too)?


It's Friday. Yes, I bought a small bag for two of the gc and a small bag for myself! How did you know!!

I hope to get some more Cadbury for those two because I don't think they've had it often. Cards only for the big kids - 12 and over (hey! enough is enough). I'm taking bigger things for the ones I'm visiting because I don't see them often so they don't get things through the year. I'm tired of shopping! Two of the gc's will get an article of spring/summer clothing after Easter (won't see them until then). All but the teenagers keep handing clothes back and forth. They love getting their cousins' clothes! But their moms enjoy something new for them every now and then.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, leaving Sat. morning. It has been warmer, highs of about 40 to 45F and is forecast to stay there  ; hope the forecast is right. They still have a lot of snow on the ground though, piled so high where it was plowed that it will probably take to June before it all melts. Looking forward to seeing everyone, haven't been back since last Nov.


 Still snow. That's so different from here. I guess they're tired of it by now. Doesn't matter - you'll have a great time together!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No the twins are from dh's side of the family and they live further south in Calgary. Last time I talked to dh's sister, she said all was going well - her DIL (mom-to-be) needs to take it easy, but isn't on full bed rest. Will probably go to Calgary area in Aug or Sep. SIL is very excited but feels a little left out - her DIL is very close to her family so there is more connection that way. SIL does understand and has a good relationship with her DIL but still feels a little left out.


I understand how your SIL feels. The girls do tend to be closer to their own mothers - naturally. It makes you feel a little sad even when you understand it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> The 1st year my Catholic school opened - think it was around 1945 - so many people wanted to enroll their kids there ----- if you can believe it ------the 1st grade classroom -- & this was just that 1 room, there were over 90 kids in that room alone - almost as many in the other 7 rooms (1st through 8th) - I can just see all those little wood decks in rowsclose to each other - but let me tell you, those nuns taught us quite well. Hey, we adapt to our circumstances. Got a good education there. This was in Los Angeles. St. Alphonsus Catholic School.


That's truly amazing. I taught first grade - can't even imagine that many in one room!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So far so good good I went to bed last night. Not to worry what I have passes.
> 
> Good discussions last night sorry I miss it.
> 
> ...


Yes - it's a shame they pass even though they haven't learned. It doesn't help the children - just shows the schools have low failure rates (even if they're wrong).

I glad you're feeling better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So far so good good I went to bed last night. Not to worry what I have passes.
> 
> Good discussions last night sorry I miss it.
> 
> ...


So happy that you're feeling better today Yarnie; hope you have a great day


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're convincing me to get one. I didn't know they smelled good, too! My neighbor's is purple - so pretty.


Some varieties smell more than others. I don't know their official names but the one with smaller, pink flowers has a wonderful, spicy scent and the white one is very subtle.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> That was a totally different time in the education system. Then the students wanted to learn. The parents were in total support of the schools. The students behavior was great. I'm sure that if they misbehaved in school, they also faced punishment at home. They were taught the 3 R's, Reading, Riting, and Rithmetic. None of the garbage that is being forced on the students in public schools today. Back then, an eighth grade education was probably better than many high school graduates have today.


So true. When the teacher walked to the front of the room, all the kids got quiet and sat up straight. If someone was goofing around, all you had to do was walk over and stand by his/her desk. Problem solved. Now - you get hassled by the parents, administration, and sometimes a lawyer. What joy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some varieties smell more than others. I don't know their official names but the one with smaller, pink flowers has a wonderful, spicy scent and the white one is very subtle.


Thanks for letting me know. I'll look into it before I buy. I think Fall is the best time to plant shrubs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Did anyone see that women reporter quit major news cast?
Seems she was doing more reporting on IRS and Bengzi and new would not carry her reports. It was not important enough.So she quit.

Holder calling out the race card at another meeting. Why because before committee, as he is still saying it is under investigating , or had no answers about anything. One on the committee called it as contempt before the committee. When will all of his investigate be done oh I know after he leaves office, not????


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I understand how your SIL feels. The girls do tend to be closer to their own mothers - naturally. It makes you feel a little sad even when you understand it.


Does you SIL live close to her son and DIL? If so she could just arrange to go over and help. That's what I've done and DIL has been calling us more often. We've gotten some dinner invites and outings together. We have a 4 day vacation planned for the 4 of us with the twins at the end of May. It's made our relationship better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did anyone see that women reporter quit major news cast?
> Seems she was doing more reporting on IRS and Bengzi and new would not carry her reports. It was not important enough.So she quit.
> 
> Holder calling out the race card at another meeting. Why because before committee, as he is still saying it is under investigating , or had no answers about anything. One on the committee called it as contempt before the committee. When will all of his investigate be done oh I know after he leaves office, not????


I heard about her quitting. Good for her.

The race card - yawn. I'm tired of them playing it - it's no longer relevant, in my opinion.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The race card has been played so often it`s become as devalued as the dollar. And both reasons are the fault of the current occupier of the White House.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So true. When the teacher walked to the front of the room, all the kids got quiet and sat up straight. If someone was goofing around, all you had to do was walk over and stand by his/her desk. Problem solved. Now - you get hassled by the parents, administration, and sometimes a lawyer. What joy.


It really is a shame that it is like that. Oh, so true.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

VocalLisa said:


> Oh, sweetie, you know I'd never be gone long.


Could this be vocalLisa actually admitting that she uses multiple user names? That being suspended from KP means nothing to her and she would just resurface with another name within a short period of time? I think so.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> So now we have an Attorney General cited for contempt by Congress in charge of the system of justice that may prosecute Lois Lerner? There will be no justice until this entire band of criminals is out of office. I hope Trey Gowdy becomes Attorney General when a Republican President comes to power in 2016. Otherwise the cover-ups and strong-arm tactics will continue.
> 
> Democrats have no shame. Did you hear that Elijah Cummings was getting fed personal data he had no right to receive on Tea Party groups being examined by the IRS? He needs to go too. Get rid of all the losers.


This is why Obama views the scandals as nothing more than a mild inconvenience and sloughs them all off. When they first come to light, Obama says what the people want to hear, knowing full well that nothing will happen. He knows Holder will do whatever it takes to squash any investigation. One only has to look at fast and furious and Benghazi to see that. Lois Lerner should be arrested now. After a few days in jail, she might be willing to answer questions. If only the GOP had a backbone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Could this be vocalLisa actually admitting that she uses multiple user names? That being suspended from KP means nothing to her and she would just resurface with another name within a short period of time? I think so.


I bet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The race card has been played so often it`s become as devalued as the dollar. And both reasons are the fault of the current occupier of the White House.


Yes, he has set race relations way back. He divides us in so many ways.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Could this be vocalLisa actually admitting that she uses multiple user names? That being suspended from KP means nothing to her and she would just resurface with another name within a short period of time? I think so.


Could be. I try to ignore her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is why Obama views the scandals as nothing more than a mild inconvenience and sloughs them all off. When they first come to light, Obama says what the people want to hear, knowing full well that nothing will happen. He knows Holder will do whatever it takes to squash any investigation. One only has to look at fast and furious and Benghazi to see that. Lois Lerner should be arrested now. After a few days in jail, she might be willing to answer questions. If only the GOP had a backbone.


This is the most incompetent and illegal administration I can ever remember, including Nixon and Clinton. Well, Clinton's right up there, though.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is the most incompetent and illegal administration I can ever remember, including Nixon and Clinton. Well, Clinton's right up there, though.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a cute little trailer in your avatar Solo! Are your thoughts heading out to the campgrounds now?


A friend from my kayaking group made a teardrop trailer. He has some amazing carpentry skills. I sent him this pic, it's made from legos, and decided to use it as an avatar.

My thoughts are always on camping and kayaking. In fact, I'm headed out tomorrow. I know the water isn't warm enough yet, there is always the chance of tipping over, so I doubt we will do any kayaking. The temps should be fine for camping though.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Say I've been busy lately. Why are all the Avatars identical? Didn't read 78 pages. Saying hi! Inform me of happenings please. meerkat


Nice to see you Meerkat, you've been away too long. Welcome back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Would someone please tell me what's with our Congressmen in not pursuing these abusers of power more strongly? They are our reps., voted in by us to do our business and make sure our wishes are carried out under the Constitution. People in gov't, from the highest to the lowest, are our employees, in an institution founded by us and funded by our tax money, not the gov't's money. The gov't doesn't have any money except what it gets from us in the form of taxes. Why are they soft-pedaling this blatant corruption?


I think it's pretty simple. Most don't want to go after anyone because they don't want anyone coming after them. Most have something that they want to keep hidden. Term limits are the answer.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Waste of time too. I shook the dust off my feet. :thumbup:


Me too. I finally climbed out of the gutter, had a haz mat shower, watched the filth go down the drain and feel so much better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Me too. I finally climbed out of the gutter, had a haz mat shower, watched the filth go down the drain and feel so much better.


It's the only way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Say I've been busy lately. Why are all the Avatars identical? Didn't read 78 pages. Saying hi! Inform me of happenings please. meerkat


It's good to have you back, Meerkat. You didn't read the 78 pages? Can't imagine why! :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Meerkats are some of the cutest creatures God created. They`re up there with puppies and kittens in the cuteness factor

On one of my Brit soaps, there are a family of meerkats shown before the soap starts. I look forward to those as much as the soap itself. Little baby Oleg is so adorable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Meerkats are some of the cutest creatures God created. They`re up there with puppies and kittens in the cuteness factor
> 
> On one of my Brit soaps, there are a family of meerkats shown before the soap starts. I look forward to those as much as the soap itself. Little baby Oleg is so adorable.


Very cute!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Did anyone see that women reporter quit major news cast?
> Seems she was doing more reporting on IRS and Bengzi and new would not carry her reports. It was not important enough.So she quit.
> 
> Holder calling out the race card at another meeting. Why because before committee, as he is still saying it is under investigating , or had no answers about anything. One on the committee called it as contempt before the committee. When will all of his investigate be done oh I know after he leaves office, not????


Was the reporter from CNN? Wonder if she was forced out by her bosses. She was doing some honest investigating and reporting which didn't sit well with the 'powers that be'.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> This is the most incompetent and illegal administration I can ever remember, including Nixon and Clinton. Well, Clinton's right up there, though.


You can also add corrupt and destructive to the list of adjectives.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You can also add corrupt and destructive to the list of adjectives.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Meerkats are some of the cutest creatures God created. They`re up there with puppies and kittens in the cuteness factor
> 
> On one of my Brit soaps, there are a family of meerkats shown before the soap starts. I look forward to those as much as the soap itself. Little baby Oleg is so adorable.


They are cute! 
Wendy, what is the name of the Welsh language soap opera you watch? My son-in-law's relatives are Welsh and would love to watch it. Thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Was the reporter from CNN? Wonder if she was forced out by her bosses. She was doing some honest investigating and reporting which didn't sit well with the 'powers that be'.


no one of the big three can't remember which one NBC, ABC, Or CBS. Now you know they not only lean left they are so far left they fall over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's the only way.


I have done it more then once. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You can also add corrupt and destructive to the list of adjectives.


yes but as things stand I would take Clinton over this one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but as things stand I would take Clinton over this one.


Which Clinton?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Does you SIL live close to her son and DIL? If so she could just arrange to go over and help. That's what I've done and DIL has been calling us more often. We've gotten some dinner invites and outings together. We have a 4 day vacation planned for the 4 of us with the twins at the end of May. It's made our relationship better.


That's great. That is what it should be. We were always closer to my parents because my mil and fil were too involved with my sil. She is 12 years younger that dh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I heard about her quitting. Good for her.
> 
> The race card - yawn. I'm tired of them playing it - it's no longer relevant, in my opinion.


Who was it? I missed it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> A friend from my kayaking group made a teardrop trailer. He has some amazing carpentry skills. I sent him this pic, it's made from legos, and decided to use it as an avatar.
> 
> My thoughts are always on camping and kayaking. In fact, I'm headed out tomorrow. I know the water isn't warm enough yet, there is always the chance of tipping over, so I doubt we will do any kayaking. The temps should be fine for camping though.


Legos? How cute! Have fun camping. It is 77 here today so you will have good weather.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Me too. I finally climbed out of the gutter, had a haz mat shower, watched the filth go down the drain and feel so much better.


 :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> They are cute!
> Wendy, what is the name of the Welsh language soap opera you watch? My son-in-law's relatives are Welsh and would love to watch it. Thanks.


Jokim, it`s called Pobol Y Cwm (People of the Valley) and it has English subtitles.
I watch it via a paid monthly subscription. The first gig is free, and $5 a month if you like it for unlimited use.
www.Tunnelbear.com
Edited to add the Clic website where I watch PYC
http://www.s4c.co.uk/clic/e_level2.shtml?series_id=518503319


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see Hill got a shoe thrown at her head? My dh was telling me about it. No info on it tho.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Which Clinton?


the one who has more then a pea for a brain. The one who drops his pants for a swell time. She keeps hers up.

She is the one who said after the Tammy Wynett song stand by your man she is not a stay at home cookie baking stand by your man women
About a month later he is outed and she stands by her man. Says a lot about her stand by your man and doesn't.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> no one of the big three can't remember which one NBC, ABC, Or CBS. Now you know they not only lean left they are so far left they fall over.


Hello my friends, It is Sharyl Attkisson. You can also plug in her name and a .com and it takes you to her website. her site is fairly new and it is getting better everyday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hello my friends, It is Sharyl Attkisson. You can also plug in her name and a .com and it takes you to her website. her site is fairly new and it is getting better everyday.


Oh I knew that. She was in Ar news before she went to CBS. Thanks! Like the new avatar.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

It's a beautiful day today, well everyday is but it's a spring day 65 and sunny so that makes it special. I'll be getting some free time soon to chat. Sending along this lovely picture I got off of Bing. I think it's so pretty


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see Hill got a shoe thrown at her head? My dh was telling me about it. No info on it tho.


Well I think some may want to throw some thing at her like telling the truth.

I would have just told her afterwards. It's in the past get over it.
So many other things need to be thrown at her. Like ah lady how about telling the truth sometime.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I knew that. She was in Ar news before she went to CBS. Thanks! Like the new avatar.


Thank you CB. Miss you gals. talk later


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Some more info about Sharyl Attkisson. Hell had no fury like a scorned journolist huh

http://www.truthrevolt.org/news/sharyl-attkisson-when-id-begin-getting-under-surface-obama-scandal-cbs-would-pull-me


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's a beautiful day today, well everyday is but it's a spring day 65 and sunny so that makes it special. I'll be getting some free time soon to chat. Sending along this lovely picture I got off of Bing. I think it's so pretty


Oh now I am hungry love fresh asparagus

We hit 70's today Sunday will have rain and snow mix.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Some more info about Sharyl Attkisson. Hell had no fury like a scorned journolist huh
> 
> http://www.truthrevolt.org/news/sharyl-attkisson-when-id-begin-getting-under-surface-obama-scandal-cbs-would-pull-me


Thanks We Bee that's the one wish I could remember to write things down.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but as things stand I would take Clinton over this one.


Any bad president is better than BO.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see Hill got a shoe thrown at her head? My dh was telling me about it. No info on it tho.


Saw it. She recovered well. She's going to be the next problem.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you CB. Miss you gals. talk later


Love the ADV, nothing like a Harley Riding Grandma.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes but as things stand I would take Clinton over this one.


In retrospect, comparing the two, Bill looks more harmless than o, but, they are both dangerous because they come from the Chicago style of Alinsky leftist politics. Ditto for Hillary.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim, it`s called Pobol Y Cwm (People of the Valley) and it has English subtitles.
> I watch it via a paid monthly subscription. The first gig is free, and $5 a month if you like it for unlimited use.
> www.Tunnelbear.com
> Edited to add the Clic website where I watch PYC
> http://www.s4c.co.uk/clic/e_level2.shtml?series_id=518503319


Thank you, Wendy! I will copy your post and email it to my DD. You're a sweetie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see Hill got a shoe thrown at her head? My dh was telling me about it. No info on it tho.


 The guy in Baghdad, Iraq, had better aim.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hello my friends, It is Sharyl Attkisson. You can also plug in her name and a .com and it takes you to her website. her site is fairly new and it is getting better everyday.


Welcome back, Gali!
Quite a play on words in your poster and so very, very, VERY, true!
PS- Love your avatar!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> In retrospect, comparing the two, Bill looks more harmless than o, but, they are both dangerous because they come from the Chicago style of Alinsky leftist politics. Ditto for Hillary.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The guy in Baghdad, Iraq, had better aim.


Yeah he did. :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hillary dodged that shoe like she dodged sniper fire in Bosnia, and questions about Benghazi


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hillary dodged that shoe like she dodged sniper fire in Bosnia, and questions about Benghazi


Right!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Hello my friends, It is Sharyl Attkisson. You can also plug in her name and a .com and it takes you to her website. her site is fairly new and it is getting better everyday.


Thanks lady will go to her website. Love the cartoon , CBS figures. But then none of them report anything of worth any more.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

What`s happening in Nevada is like Waco/Ruby Ridge all over again. Harry Reid and his sons have their filthy paws all over this. They want Mr Cliven Bundys land so the Chinese can build solar panels on it. They`ve already culled all his cattle.
http://www.infowars.com/breaking-sen-harry-reid-behind-blm-land-grab-of-bundy-ranch/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Some more info about Sharyl Attkisson. Hell had no fury like a scorned journolist huh
> 
> http://www.truthrevolt.org/news/sharyl-attkisson-when-id-begin-getting-under-surface-obama-scandal-cbs-would-pull-me


Good one, Wendy. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's a beautiful day today, well everyday is but it's a spring day 65 and sunny so that makes it special. I'll be getting some free time soon to chat. Sending along this lovely picture I got off of Bing. I think it's so pretty


We love asparagus!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hillary dodged that shoe like she dodged sniper fire in Bosnia, and questions about Benghazi


Another great zinger! Thanks Wendy, you gave a hearty chuckle.  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.tpnn.com/2014/04/10/true-the-vote-to-democrat-rep-cummings-no-more-lies-mr-cummings-tell-america-the-truth/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz http://www.playbuzz.com/rachaelg/which-biblical-character-are-you


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://www.playbuzz.com/rachaelg/which-biblical-character-are-you


Noah...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who was it? I missed it.


Quitting - Sebelius
Race card - Holder


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see Hill got a shoe thrown at her head? My dh was telling me about it. No info on it tho.


I think you can see it on FB - or maybe on Fox. My dh thinks it was a plant. Not the shoe - the throw. He thinks Hilary planned it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> the one who has more then a pea for a brain. The one who drops his pants for a swell time. She keeps hers up.
> 
> She is the one who said after the Tammy Wynett song stand by your man she is not a stay at home cookie baking stand by your man women
> About a month later he is outed and she stands by her man. Says a lot about her stand by your man and doesn't.


She wouldn't know the truth if somebody threw it at her! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think you can see it on FB - or maybe on Fox. My dh thinks it was a plant. Not the shoe - the throw. He thinks Hilary planned it.


Could be that your DH is right. Anything is possible with that bunch. All we know is that the thrower was arrested. If they gave out her name, I didn't catch it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Could be that your DH is right. Anything is possible with that bunch. All we know is that the thrower was arrested. If they gave out her name, I didn't catch it.


Oh - I didn't know she was arrested.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bon...you did send me a PM just now didn`t you? Just making sure before I reply to it for obvious reasons


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon...you did send me a PM just now didn`t you? Just making sure before I reply to it for obvious reasons


Yes, I did. I see you understand the situation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Almost midnight here - going to bed. Good night all - sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> Does you SIL live close to her son and DIL? If so she could just arrange to go over and help. That's what I've done and DIL has been calling us more often. We've gotten some dinner invites and outings together. We have a 4 day vacation planned for the 4 of us with the twins at the end of May. It's made our relationship better.


No unfortunately they live about 2 hours drive apart and DIL's parents are fairly close by. But SIL plans to retire next year and they will move back to Calgary are so they'll be closer then. Son is close to his mom so I'm sure it will work out. Taking a little holiday together sounds like a great idea, I'll suggest it to SIl. BIL had a stroke a couple of years ago and although he has recovered quite well, does have some ongoing health issues so that is also a factor.

Happy to hear that things have worked out so well at your end. A little family vacation sounds perfect.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Could this be vocalLisa actually admitting that she uses multiple user names? That being suspended from KP means nothing to her and she would just resurface with another name within a short period of time? I think so.


She's pretty much admitted that she's prepared to sink to almost any level to get her digs in :evil:


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> Could this be vocalLisa actually admitting that she uses multiple user names? That being suspended from KP means nothing to her and she would just resurface with another name within a short period of time? I think so.


Are you saying some people can somehow get back into this board even though they've been suspended?

You seem to know about this... please educate us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> A friend from my kayaking group made a teardrop trailer. He has some amazing carpentry skills. I sent him this pic, it's made from legos, and decided to use it as an avatar.
> 
> My thoughts are always on camping and kayaking. In fact, I'm headed out tomorrow. I know the water isn't warm enough yet, there is always the chance of tipping over, so I doubt we will do any kayaking. The temps should be fine for camping though.


I think it's amazing what can be done with Lego. Hope you enjoy the first camping weekend of the season!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Me too. I finally climbed out of the gutter, had a haz mat shower, watched the filth go down the drain and feel so much better.


 :thumbup: there's nothing there that's worth making the effort over; might as well give yourself some positive energy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: there's nothing there that's worth making the effort over; might as well give yourself some positive energy!


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Hello my friends, It is Sharyl Attkisson. You can also plug in her name and a .com and it takes you to her website. her site is fairly new and it is getting better everyday.


Love your new avatar Gali - gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> It's a beautiful day today, well everyday is but it's a spring day 65 and sunny so that makes it special. I'll be getting some free time soon to chat. Sending along this lovely picture I got off of Bing. I think it's so pretty


That looks so yummy; love fresh asparagus!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Have a safe trip to your parents WCK. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://www.playbuzz.com/rachaelg/which-biblical-character-are-you


John the Baptist


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> John the Baptist


Me too. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have a safe trip to your parents WCK. Enjoy your visit.


Thanks CB. Enjoy your plant swap and weekend in the gardent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks CB. Enjoy your plant swap and weekend in the gardent.


I will . Thanks.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> John the Baptist


Abraham


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

VocalLisa's ugly face keeps popping up. What a needy, juvenile person! She must be bored with her LIB friends. What she needs, I refuse to give - ATTENTION.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> bon...you did send me a PM just now didn`t you? Just making sure before I reply to it for obvious reasons


Smart for you to check!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> VocalLisa's ugly face keeps popping up. What a needy, juvenile person! She must be bored with her LIB friends. What she needs, I refuse to give - ATTENTION.


She needs to go away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> What`s happening in Nevada is like Waco/Ruby Ridge all over again. Harry Reid and his sons have their filthy paws all over this. They want Mr Cliven Bundys land so the Chinese can build solar panels on it. They`ve already culled all his cattle.
> http://www.infowars.com/breaking-sen-harry-reid-behind-blm-land-grab-of-bundy-ranch/


Sound like something Reid would do as long as money is involved in and anything with in his power he will be there. He is the worst man in the senate to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.tpnn.com/2014/04/10/true-the-vote-to-democrat-rep-cummings-no-more-lies-mr-cummings-tell-america-the-truth/[/quote/}
> 
> Now why would that not surprise us.If you can't get it done in the open do it behind every ones back. Gotta seem Dem's are not making any head way into a take over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> She needs to go away.


She won't as long as she get attention.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Mary


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

On the state news last night they reported that they caught 2 robbers. On of our friends had been robbed 3 times. After the second time they installed camera. Just as they were leaving after robbing the 3rd time their license plate was caught on the camera.
The police never tried to catch them. Just like our case. The 2 guys had been robbing everyone blind. We don't know if they were the same that robbed up but at least 2 of them are caught.
It was on the other side of the county not in our neighborhood.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well gray skies and rain a couple of county's will have flooding as their area is already at flood stage or above.
Three inches of rain expect in two days. So must pray for them, floods are not nice on any one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> On the state news last night they reported that they caught 2 robbers. On of our friends had been robbed 3 times. After the second time they installed camera. Just as they were leaving after robbing the 3rd time their license plate was caught on the camera.
> The police never tried to catch them. Just like our case. The 2 guys had been robbing everyone blind. We don't know if they were the same that robbed up but at least 2 of them are caught.
> It was on the other side of the county not in our neighborhood.


good and hope they are the one's . It was good they put up a camera. Maybe to will tell on others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB your up early I bet your getting ready for plant show.

Hope WCK has a safe trip and a good visit with her family.

Spent night knitting front of vest almost done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This how I felt when the phone rang this morning.


Know what you mean. Hate having to wait half and hour just for coffee, and an hour to eat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Me too.


See we are two pea's in a pod.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB your up early I bet your getting ready for plant show.
> 
> Hope WCK has a safe trip and a good visit with her family.
> 
> Spent night knitting front of vest almost done.


Yep time to get ready my timer just went off. Talk later. 
Prayers for the ones that are traveling to see their family today. 
Hope your flooding stops Yarnie. Be back later . XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yep time to get ready my timer just went off. Talk later.
> Prayers for the ones that are traveling to see their family today.
> Hope your flooding stops Yarnie. Be back later . XX


Good bye hope you get a lot of plants you want. No flooding here more up north of us. River should rise but not over bank, as water level here low.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> She won't as long as she get attention.


There is none coming from me.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No unfortunately they live about 2 hours drive apart and DIL's parents are fairly close by. But SIL plans to retire next year and they will move back to Calgary are so they'll be closer then. Son is close to his mom so I'm sure it will work out. Taking a little holiday together sounds like a great idea, I'll suggest it to SIl. BIL had a stroke a couple of years ago and although he has recovered quite well, does have some ongoing health issues so that is also a factor.
> 
> Happy to hear that things have worked out so well at your end. A little family vacation sounds perfect.


We are all staying in the same cabin. So, I'll let you know how it all shakes out. Lol.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> John the Baptist


I'm Abraham.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We are all staying in the same cabin. So, I'll let you know how it all shakes out. Lol.


Well don't shake to much.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> John the Baptist


I was Abraham in the old testament and Mary in the new


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

karverr said:


> I was Abraham in the old testament and Mary in the new


Interesting. I was Abraham in the Old and John the Baptist in the New.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

we had 3 or 4 days of good sunshine so got off my knitting rear and tilled my garden to make ready to plant. getting a late start because of the rain. DW got some plants yesterday, but we may get 1to2 days of frost early am so have some time to make up more rows.God I miss my home grown tomatoes.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

karverr said:


> we had 3 or 4 days of good sunshine so got off my knitting rear and tilled my garden to make ready to plant. getting a late start because of the rain. DW got some plants yesterday, but we may get 1to2 days of frost early am so have some time to make up more rows.God I miss my home grown tomatoes.


You are way ahead of us. And I also miss tomatoes! Yumm..


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

thumper5316 said:


> Interesting. I was Abraham in the Old and John the Baptist in the New.


I had two answers to some so answered one with the old and the other with the new guess thats the difference.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

In CA, we are getting sun-ripened tomatoes at the market. I plan to stay a little longer with my DD. Hubby goes home next Thursday. We are checking out the Farmer's Market today, I think. I hope we find some good produce. At home, we plant around Mother's Day to avoid frost, so maybe DH will get the garden ready. He's going to his brother's house for Easter dinner. Our other kids will be there, so we're covering all bases between us.

The new, little guy has days and nights completely mixed up. DD is worn out. I keep telling her it is a phase, but emotions are involved here. So, I'm staying until the end of the month.


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> In CA, we are getting sun-ripened tomatoes at the market. I plan to stay a little longer with my DD. Hubby goes home next Thursday. We are checking out the Farmer's Market today, I think. I hope we find some good produce. At home, we plant around Mother's Day to avoid frost, so maybe DH will get the garden ready. He's going to his brother's house for Easter dinner. Our other kids will be there, so we're covering all bases between us.
> 
> The new, little guy has days and nights completely mixed up. DD is worn out. I keep telling her it is a phase, but emotions are involved here. So, I'm staying until the end of the month.


What does he know? He's never had to discern any difference before. Lol. He'll come around.

Exhaustion can do funny things to ones thought process. It's so nice of you to stay and help out. You know she is thankful for it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Well ladies (and gent) you`ll never believe it. It`s happened again!! I had another circular needle break on me last night.
I spent days finding a pattern to remake my sons afghan again. And on the 3rd row of the pattern the needle came away from my work!
And unlike the last circular needle that snapped through the plastic at the joined area, but the metal inside snapped instead. It`s obviously a faulty needle.
Luckily I kept the receipt and the package it came in from last week, so hubby is taking it back tonight after he drops off our son at work,


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Breaking news....Feds retreat from Nevada ranch
http://www.mynews3.com/content/news/story/Because-of-safety-issues-BLM-ends-cattle-roundup/apDCbaO5ykGj9-mBGInDgg.cspx

Yayyyy!!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well ladies (and gent) you`ll never believe it. It`s happened again!! I had another circular needle break on me last night.
> I spent days finding a pattern to remake my sons afghan again. And on the 3rd row of the pattern the needle came away from my work!
> And unlike the last circular needle that snapped through the plastic at the joined area, but the metal inside snapped instead. It`s obviously a faulty needle.
> Luckily I kept the receipt and the package it came in from last week, so hubby is taking it back tonight after he drops off our son at work,


Glad you have the receipt. Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Breaking news....Feds retreat from Nevada ranch
> http://www.mynews3.com/content/news/story/Because-of-safety-issues-BLM-ends-cattle-roundup/apDCbaO5ykGj9-mBGInDgg.cspx
> 
> Yayyyy!!!!


Unfortunately, I suspect the withdrawal by BLM is temporary. They will pull back due to the negative media exposure. Then, they will attack through the courts or shut off resources of water to the area. Totalitarian governments like what America is turning into don't stop pursuing their goals. Plus, Harry Reid has promised some of his financial backers rights to build solar plants on that ground. He will find a Sneaky Harry way to take away the rancher's rights. There must be big money involved for Harry to press this issue. The rancher has paid millions for grazing rights. He only stopped when the government started abusing his cattle.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Glad you have the receipt. Sorry this happened to you!


Thanks Lucy. It`s so frustrating to be making a project and this happened halfway through a row.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Unfortunately, I suspect the withdrawal by BLM is temporary. They will pull back due to the negative media exposure. Then, they will attack through the courts or shut off resources of water to the area. Totalitarian governments like what America is turning into don't stop pursuing their goals. Plus, Harry Reid has promised some of his financial backers rights to build solar plants on that ground. He will find a Sneaky Harry way to take away the rancher's rights. There must be big money involved for Harry to press this issue. The rancher has paid millions for grazing rights. He only stopped when the government started abusing his cattle.


You are so right Knitty. But on the plus side, Nevada and the rest of the USA have woken up to what the Feds, 'Hairy Weed' and his sons are capable of.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy. It`s so frustrating to be making a project and this happened halfway through a row.


Yes, it is so frustrating. What brand do you use. It is a good one to stay away from.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, it is so frustrating. What brand do you use. It is a good one to stay away from.


Ity`s a Boye brand. And WalMart only sells that particular brand


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ity`s a Boye brand. And WalMart only sells that particular brand


I'll not buy them. Thank you, WendyBee!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> In retrospect, comparing the two, Bill looks more harmless than o, but, they are both dangerous because they come from the Chicago style of Alinsky leftist politics. Ditto for Hillary.


Do the Dems have anyone interested in running for President outside of Elizabeth Warren? I would like to think that there would be a choice other than Hillary and Elizabeth. Warren is so far behind Hillary in the polls and probably wouldn't make the cut anyway. Wouldn't a Hillary/Warren ticket be the bomb? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> The guy in Baghdad, Iraq, had better aim.


Bush has better moves.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> What`s happening in Nevada is like Waco/Ruby Ridge all over again. Harry Reid and his sons have their filthy paws all over this. They want Mr Cliven Bundys land so the Chinese can build solar panels on it. They`ve already culled all his cattle.
> http://www.infowars.com/breaking-sen-harry-reid-behind-blm-land-grab-of-bundy-ranch/


This is the hot topic around the campground. This is something we all should be watching closely. Bundy's son has been saying all along that it wasn't about the land lease and cattle grazing rights. He was saying it was big government behind the whole thing. Now that this Reid/China business has been exposed, I hope things will de-escalate there. This is pretty scary to watch. I am not at all surprised that Reid is behind the whole thing. They should run that creep out of the Senate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.tpnn.com/2014/04/10/true-the-vote-to-democrat-rep-cummings-no-more-lies-mr-cummings-tell-america-the-truth/


It just proves that those that protest the loudest, are usually the most guilty. Shame on him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Could be that your DH is right. Anything is possible with that bunch. All we know is that the thrower was arrested. If they gave out her name, I didn't catch it.


She's already been released.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> In CA, we are getting sun-ripened tomatoes at the market. I plan to stay a little longer with my DD. Hubby goes home next Thursday. We are checking out the Farmer's Market today, I think. I hope we find some good produce. At home, we plant around Mother's Day to avoid frost, so maybe DH will get the garden ready. He's going to his brother's house for Easter dinner. Our other kids will be there, so we're covering all bases between us.
> 
> The new, little guy has days and nights completely mixed up. DD is worn out. I keep telling her it is a phase, but emotions are involved here. So, I'm staying until the end of the month.


I'm sure your DD really appreciates that you are extending your stay. The little one will come around. Enjoy him while you are there.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

west coast kitty said:


> That looks so yummy; love fresh asparagus!


I've definitely decided the best way to have asparagus is to roast it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Do the Dems have anyone interested in running for President outside of Elizabeth Warren? I would like to think that there would be a choice other than Hillary and Elizabeth. Warren is so far behind Hillary in the polls and probably wouldn't make the cut anyway. Wouldn't a Hillary/Warren ticket be the bomb? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :x :-o


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Knit crazy said:


> VocalLisa's ugly face keeps popping up. What a needy, juvenile person! She must be bored with her LIB friends. What she needs, I refuse to give - ATTENTION.


She says as she gives me attention.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Lukelucy said:


> She needs to go away.


I'm sorry, but is this part of the board restricted in some way?

If so, please explain. I wouldn't want to be breaking any rules.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> Now why would that not surprise us.If you can't get it done in the open do it behind every ones back. Gotta seem Dem's are not making any head way into a take over.


Yeah, too bad for Issa there's no there there in regards to Bengazi.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Interesting. I was Abraham in the Old and John the Baptist in the New.


Oh I didn't know you could be from both. I will have to take it over to see what I am in the Old Testament.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> She won't as long as she get attention.


Oh, but I LOVE to participate in any discussion with you "gals". You needn't respond. I know my mere presence and the wisdom I have to offer you all will be received one way or the other. You needn't acknowledge.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> we had 3 or 4 days of good sunshine so got off my knitting rear and tilled my garden to make ready to plant. getting a late start because of the rain. DW got some plants yesterday, but we may get 1to2 days of frost early am so have some time to make up more rows.God I miss my home grown tomatoes.


Know what you mean. I have been knitting and not out cleaning up. All the nurseries are full of veggies and flowers so I am in the mood for the yard. Can't wait for the tomatoes.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> Know what you mean. Hate having to wait half and hour just for coffee, and an hour to eat.


I feel that way too. I need to have a cup of coffee before I can start engaging.

I have to say, I just got a Keurig and the "luxury" of having a cup of coffee literally in less than 60 seconds when I get up has been a Godsend.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

VocalLisa said:


> Yeah, too bad for Issa there's no there there in regards to Bengazi.


Crazy nut can't you write or do you just hack our accounts. I know what you have done to Gerslay.

You are the most hateful person I have ever run into on this earth. You are not as smart as you think you are . . .you are the Devil!

Go away snake!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> In CA, we are getting sun-ripened tomatoes at the market. I plan to stay a little longer with my DD. Hubby goes home next Thursday. We are checking out the Farmer's Market today, I think. I hope we find some good produce. At home, we plant around Mother's Day to avoid frost, so maybe DH will get the garden ready. He's going to his brother's house for Easter dinner. Our other kids will be there, so we're covering all bases between us.
> 
> The new, little guy has days and nights completely mixed up. DD is worn out. I keep telling her it is a phase, but emotions are involved here. So, I'm staying until the end of the month.


KC is feel sorry for your DD. I had all of that emotional stuff too after my kids. It is terrible. You are so good to stay with her. She really does need you.
Good to have all the family covered. It is painful to have the family separated. I had all my family with me growing up. Now my ds is moving away for the first time . My dd moved about 13 years ago to my dismay.
Hope Austen gets his days and nights straighten up soon. Not fun for anyone.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

theyarnlady said:


> See we are two pea's in a pod.


Make that three peas in a pod!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ity`s a Boye brand. And WalMart only sells that particular brand


Oh no not again. You may have to try a new brand online. I have never had any break but never tried a big project like you. Only do afghans in squares.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Lukelucy said:


> There is none coming from me.


 It's fun to see you give me attention by announcing your not giving me attention.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

karverr said:


> I was Abraham in the old testament and Mary in the new


Gee, a male AND a female... why is that not surprising?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Breaking news....Feds retreat from Nevada ranch
> http://www.mynews3.com/content/news/story/Because-of-safety-issues-BLM-ends-cattle-roundup/apDCbaO5ykGj9-mBGInDgg.cspx
> 
> Yayyyy!!!!


Still good news in our country.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> Do the Dems have anyone interested in running for President outside of Elizabeth Warren? I would like to think that there would be a choice other than Hillary and Elizabeth. Warren is so far behind Hillary in the polls and probably wouldn't make the cut anyway. Wouldn't a Hillary/Warren ticket be the bomb? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I don't think Warren is a serious contender, but Warren would be important to the primary process because Hillary is definitely more "corporate-friendly" and if Hillary is going to end up being the nominee, she needs to be aware that people really are getting sick and tired of corporate lawlessness, corporate welfare and the proverbial raping and pillaging of the average person that has been allowed *by BOTH sides of the aisle.*


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=734927523213488&set=a.247565468616365.63149.143685929004320&type=1


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> This is the hot topic around the campground. This is something we all should be watching closely. Bundy's son has been saying all along that it wasn't about the land lease and cattle grazing rights. He was saying it was big government behind the whole thing. Now that this Reid/China business has been exposed, I hope things will de-escalate there. This is pretty scary to watch. I am not at all surprised that Reid is behind the whole thing. They should run that creep out of the Senate.


But why should this guy be allowed to have his cattle graze on federal land?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute video. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=566836616764030


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no not again. You may have to try a new brand online. I have never had any break but never tried a big project like you. Only do afghans in squares.


Bumpy... the afghan I`m making for my son with the camo yarn is only half the stitches of the blue one I`m making for me and hubbys bed. And I only knitted about 3 rows in it so it wasn`t even heavy.
I`m getting a replacement tonight, and it it happens again I will definitely go with another manufacturer. 
I seen a place online a few years ago where someone made their own circular needles with dowels and wire. I wish I was like karverr and brilliant in woodwork projects.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I really like Susan Bates circular needles. Especially the Silverado ones. They are really good for the magic loop. But I believe they have been discontinued. I have found some at sale sites.


Thanks jo, appreciate it.
I can remember a few years ago when our dog was a puppy she chewed right through one of my circular needles. I made sure to keep my projects away from her since then.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> I was Abraham in the old testament and Mary in the new


Noah and John the Baptist, mainly due to my fashionable sense of style!  :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Well ladies (and gent) you`ll never believe it. It`s happened again!! I had another circular needle break on me last night.
> I spent days finding a pattern to remake my sons afghan again. And on the 3rd row of the pattern the needle came away from my work!
> And unlike the last circular needle that snapped through the plastic at the joined area, but the metal inside snapped instead. It`s obviously a faulty needle.
> Luckily I kept the receipt and the package it came in from last week, so hubby is taking it back tonight after he drops off our son at work,


Oh I'm so sorry that you had another needle break. Boye is not a brand I will be buying soon. Thank you for letting us know the brand. Hope you get your money back.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Do the Dems have anyone interested in running for President outside of Elizabeth Warren? I would like to think that there would be a choice other than Hillary and Elizabeth. Warren is so far behind Hillary in the polls and probably wouldn't make the cut anyway. Wouldn't a Hillary/Warren ticket be the bomb? :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hillary has much baggage and Warren is just beginning to collect hers!  Could prove detrimental in elections.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This is the hot topic around the campground. This is something we all should be watching closely. Bundy's son has been saying all along that it wasn't about the land lease and cattle grazing rights. He was saying it was big government behind the whole thing. Now that this Reid/China business has been exposed, I hope things will de-escalate there. This is pretty scary to watch. I am not at all surprised that Reid is behind the whole thing. They should run that creep out of the Senate.


'Power corrupts,... Absolute power corrupts....... absolutely...!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I have been reading dozens of these pages, and I see you have a thorn in your side, love the way you just ignore her, I can see that you are all ladies and gent, I would not be able to compose myself like you gals do, I too think she has re invented herself and I also think I know who she was. Keep up the chatter, I love reading it, but wont butt in again, but tonight I just had to. Regards M


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=734927523213488&set=a.247565468616365.63149.143685929004320&type=1


Is that for ME???.... or just a way to tell the majority of people in this thread that they shouldn't be talking to each other?

If it's for me... thanks again for the attention.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

VocalLisa said:


> Is that for ME???.... or just a way to tell the majority of people in this thread that they shouldn't be talking to each other?
> 
> If it's for me... thanks again for the attention.


Cant you get the message, people dont want to talk to you, havnt you heard of not butting into others peoples conversations. You are not getting any special attention, sorry you think that way, your life must be so flipping boring that you have to resort to your antics to get attention, get a life.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Cant you get the message, people dont want to talk to you, havnt you heard of not butting into others peoples conversations. You are not getting any special attention, sorry you think that way, your life must be so flipping boring that you have to resort to your antics to get attention, get a life.


Maryann,

Well said. Thank you! Attention. No one is paying any heed to her. We appreciate YOU on this site.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=734927523213488&set=a.247565468616365.63149.143685929004320&type=1


perfect fit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute video. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=566836616764030


So cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Cant you get the message, people dont want to talk to you, havnt you heard of not butting into others peoples conversations. You are not getting any special attention, sorry you think that way, your life must be so flipping boring that you have to resort to your antics to get attention, get a life.


Thank you , maryann.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So cute!


I laughed so hard!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> perfect fit.


Hope you find this thread a perfect fit and visit us often.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=734927523213488&set=a.247565468616365.63149.143685929004320&type=1


Ah,... Mark Twain, now there was a wit!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Hope you find this thread a perfect fit and visit us often.


Thanks for the invite, will join in from time to time, I don't join in Ameerican politics, as I live in South Africa and have my own battles with my government


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Know what you mean. I have been knitting and not out cleaning up. All the nurseries are full of veggies and flowers so I am in the mood for the yard. Can't wait for the tomatoes.


How early can you plant tomatoes in your area? We are advised not to before Memorial Day. Some of us who are more risky, plant the tomato seedlings surrounded by two-liter pop bottles filled with water as a protection against freezing. Gives them a head start.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I have been reading dozens of these pages, and I see you have a thorn in your side, love the way you just ignore her, I can see that you are all ladies and gent, I would not be able to compose myself like you gals do, I too think she has re invented herself and I also think I know who she was. Keep up the chatter, I love reading it, but wont butt in again, but tonight I just had to. Regards M


Oh please, butt in anytime you wish to say something. We don't criticize and we welcome new 'voices'. We practice, kindness, charity and fore-bearance as much as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks for the invite, will join in from time to time, I don't join in Ameerican politics, as I live in South Africa and have my own battles with my government


I'm sure you have your own issues in South Africa of which we are not aware. By the same token, you probably are not aware of the nuances of American politics, although the viciousness of the left is the same through out the world since they are international agitators.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks for the invite, will join in from time to time, I don't join in Ameerican politics, as I live in South Africa and have my own battles with my government


Glad you joined us so pop in anytime. How is your weather this time of the year?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I have been reading dozens of these pages, and I see you have a thorn in your side, love the way you just ignore her, I can see that you are all ladies and gent, I would not be able to compose myself like you gals do, I too think she has re invented herself and I also think I know who she was. Keep up the chatter, I love reading it, but wont butt in again, but tonight I just had to. Regards M


You are not butting in welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks for the invite, will join in from time to time, I don't join in Ameerican politics, as I live in South Africa and have my own battles with my government


You don't have to talk politics we talk about our lives and faith too.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not butting in welcome. :thumbup:


Hi and thank you, looks like the pest has gone to bed


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How early can you plant tomatoes in your area? We are advised not to before Memorial Day. Some of us who are more risky, plant the tomato seedlings surrounded by two-liter pop bottles filled with water as a protection against freezing. Gives them a head start.


It is about time to plant tomatoes. We really don't have frost past March. If we do it is rare. Last year it was in Feb. but this year it was later. They have been sales tomato plants for a few weeks. At the nursery today everything was for sale. We are suppose to have cooler temps but hope no freeze since I just pulled everything outside.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks for the invite, will join in from time to time, I don't join in Ameerican politics, as I live in South Africa and have my own battles with my government


I'm sorry - it is difficult, isn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Hi and thank you, looks like the pest has gone to bed


You are a welcome voice of reason. Thanks for speaking up. Come back whenever you wish. We usually talk about knitting, gardening, family, and faith - occasionally politics when we just can't take it anymore! :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/09/04/Harry-Reid-s-Son-Representing-Chinese-Solar-Panel-Plant-In-5-Billion-Nevada-Deal


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well gray skies and rain a couple of county's will have flooding as their area is already at flood stage or above.
> Three inches of rain expect in two days. So must pray for them, floods are not nice on any one.


sorry to hear about flooding; hope you stay safe Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB your up early I bet your getting ready for plant show.
> 
> Hope WCK has a safe trip and a good visit with her family.
> 
> Spent night knitting front of vest almost done.


Thanks Yarnie, flights went well and weather is cool but sunny. DB#2 picked me up at the airport. My parents are doing pretty good. Both brothers and at least 1 nephew will come over to visit tomorrow.

Sounds like your vest is coming along, hope to see it soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> We are all staying in the same cabin. So, I'll let you know how it all shakes out. Lol.


Hope the weather works out for you! Lots of fun with the twins.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Hope you find this thread a perfect fit and visit us often.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks for the invite, will join in from time to time, I don't join in Ameerican politics, as I live in South Africa and have my own battles with my government


I am following the Pistorius trial. What do you think?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Oh please, butt in anytime you wish to say something. We don't criticize and we welcome new 'voices'. We practice, kindness, charity and fore-bearance as much as possible. :thumbup:


We are kind here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> Hi and thank you, looks like the pest has gone to bed


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> In CA, we are getting sun-ripened tomatoes at the market. I plan to stay a little longer with my DD. Hubby goes home next Thursday. We are checking out the Farmer's Market today, I think. I hope we find some good produce. At home, we plant around Mother's Day to avoid frost, so maybe DH will get the garden ready. He's going to his brother's house for Easter dinner. Our other kids will be there, so we're covering all bases between us.
> 
> The new, little guy has days and nights completely mixed up. DD is worn out. I keep telling her it is a phase, but emotions are involved here. So, I'm staying until the end of the month.


I'm sure DD appreciates the help and nice for you to have more time to spend with your GS. Hopefully the little guy gets his body clock reset soon!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Well ladies (and gent) you`ll never believe it. It`s happened again!! I had another circular needle break on me last night.
> I spent days finding a pattern to remake my sons afghan again. And on the 3rd row of the pattern the needle came away from my work!
> And unlike the last circular needle that snapped through the plastic at the joined area, but the metal inside snapped instead. It`s obviously a faulty needle.
> Luckily I kept the receipt and the package it came in from last week, so hubby is taking it back tonight after he drops off our son at work,


That's sure frustrating Wendy, but glad you have your receipt. With only 3 rows it couldn't be the weight causing a problem.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KC is feel sorry for your DD. I had all of that emotional stuff too after my kids. It is terrible. You are so good to stay with her. She really does need you.
> Good to have all the family covered. It is painful to have the family separated. I had all my family with me growing up. Now my ds is moving away for the first time . My dd moved about 13 years ago to my dismay.
> Hope Austen gets his days and nights straighten up soon. Not fun for anyone.


That will sure be a hard adjustment to have your son move away after so many years. Is he moving very far?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I meant dear sister not dear son WCK. Glad you made it home without any trouble. Enjoy the family. Glad you are keeping up with us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=734927523213488&set=a.247565468616365.63149.143685929004320&type=1


so true! and so is this one -


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> so true! and so is this one -


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cute video. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=566836616764030


adorable babies


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/09/04/Harry-Reid-s-Son-Representing-Chinese-Solar-Panel-Plant-In-5-Billion-Nevada-Deal


Fast track to becoming a millionaire: election to the US Senate?  :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> I have been reading dozens of these pages, and I see you have a thorn in your side, love the way you just ignore her, I can see that you are all ladies and gent, I would not be able to compose myself like you gals do, I too think she has re invented herself and I also think I know who she was. Keep up the chatter, I love reading it, but wont butt in again, but tonight I just had to. Regards M


Nice to meet you Maryann. I see you're from South Africa. The daughter of a friend married a South African. My friend will be leaving for your country in a couple of months to be with her daughter for the birth of her second grandchild.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks for the invite, will join in from time to time, I don't join in Ameerican politics, as I live in South Africa and have my own battles with my government


I'm not an American either but we have so much more than politics to talk about -- family, friends, yarn, all forms of needlework, recipes, gardening .... Please continue to join us, interested to learn more about your country.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is about time to plant tomatoes. We really don't have frost past March. If we do it is rare. Last year it was in Feb. but this year it was later. They have been sales tomato plants for a few weeks. At the nursery today everything was for sale. We are suppose to have cooler temps but hope no freeze since I just pulled everything outside.


Did you find something wonderful at your plant swap CB?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I meant dear sister not dear son WCK. Glad you made it home without any trouble. Enjoy the family. Glad you are keeping up with us.


  Sorry I knew your sister was moving but just assumed you meant your son. I'm glad that he's staying close by.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Cant you get the message, people dont want to talk to you, havnt you heard of not butting into others peoples conversations. You are not getting any special attention, sorry you think that way, your life must be so flipping boring that you have to resort to your antics to get attention, get a life.


Thanks for responding and giving me the "special attention" you think I need.

I too wear denim and pearls at times and you might be surprised at how many people who are participating in this thread are contacting me privately.

From what I last learned... this is not a "private" section of the board. I will post where I darn please.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=734927523213488&set=a.247565468616365.63149.143685929004320&type=2]
> ...


For people who have pledged to "pay me no heed", you're paying me an awful lot of heed.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you , maryann.


No thank YOU bonbf3


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Jokim said:


> Hope you find this thread a perfect fit and visit us often.


Thank you. I just might do that.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks for the invite, will join in from time to time, I don't join in Ameerican politics, as I live in South Africa and have my own battles with my government


Ahhh, I guess then you're happy Mandela has croaked. If not, you should be aware, that the people in this thread, in particular, have REAL resentments towards uppity blacks like him. They don't go for that "We Are the World" sort of stuff.

If so... then I think you'll probably find some kindred spirits here in D & P.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Jokim said:


> Oh please, butt in anytime you wish to say something. We don't criticize and we welcome new 'voices'. We practice, kindness, charity and fore-bearance as much as possible. :thumbup:


.... and lying ... as your post demonstrates.

(FYI, there's no hyphen in the word 'forbearance'.)


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Jokim said:


> I'm sure you have your own issues in South Africa of which we are not aware. By the same token, you probably are not aware of the nuances of American politics, although the viciousness of the left is the same through out the world since they are international agitators.


Ah, Nelson Mandela was not of the Right, but HIS agitators were.


----------



## VocalLisa (Jan 4, 2014)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/09/04/Harry-Reid-s-Son-Representing-Chinese-Solar-Panel-Plant-In-5-Billion-Nevada-Deal


Harry Reid's Son Representing Chinese Solar Panel Plant in $5 Billion Nevada Deal

So what's wrong with making money from Solar Panels?

You mean as opposed to the Bush family who was deeply entrenched in doing business with the Chinese Mafia since the 80's.

Not to mention Sheldon Adelson and the Koch Brothers...

Republican Ties to the Chinese Mafia

Sheldon Adelson: Casinos, Political Campaigns, Taxes and the Chinese Triads


Special report: High-rollers, triads and a Las Vegas giant


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Got out today, worked in garden. made two rows for tomatoes.
I like to make high rows and dig with a post hole digger, down about a foot ,then fill hole with the wonderful by product from the five horses. I then roll weed block over this to keep the weeds down and cut holes in it to plant them. DW told me we may have a frost Wednesday morning so will wait to plant them. resting today I finished another scarf I will give to the music ministers wife. I took some photos of it and some of DW's shawl and will post later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you find something wonderful at your plant swap CB?


Yes I did. Everyone bring 5 plants to swap. I took 5 for my GD .She loves to go with me. I took some Creeping Jenny, pink Honey suckle, Sedums, Jonquils and lots of Ajuga.
We came home with mint, variegated ivy ,Naked Ladies (lillies)Kerria (small yellow rose) Pyrethrum and some annuals. Then we when to the nursery to use my B/day money. Got 2 beautiful hanging baskets I am going to take apart for my window boxes. 
I have so much to do . My finger nail are already gone. I dig like a dog in the dirt.  
We were upset to hear one of our older man died this past Fall. He was so sweet. He must have lived alone . He always brought veggies and fruit to swap.
Thanks for asking WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> Got out today, worked in garden. made two rows for tomatoes.
> I like to make high rows and dig with a post hole digger, down about a foot ,then fill hole with the wonderful by product from the five horses. I then roll weed block over this to keep the weeds down and cut holes in it to plant them. DW told me we may have a frost Wednesday morning so will wait to plant them. resting today I finished another scarf I will give to the music ministers wife. I took some photos of it and some of DW's shawl and will post later.


Hope you took some pics of your scarf and shawl. You do great work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie, flights went well and weather is cool but sunny. DB#2 picked me up at the airport. My parents are doing pretty good. Both brothers and at least 1 nephew will come over to visit tomorrow.
> 
> Sounds like your vest is coming along, hope to see it soon.


Glad you arrived safely, WCK. Yarnie - lots of progress on your vest.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope the weather works out for you! Lots of fun with the twins.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> so true! and so is this one -


That`s brilliant westy - I love it!!


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hope you took some pics of your scarf and shawl. You do great work.


Yes I did take photos. I glad you had such a good time at your swap meet. DW is the flower person, even though she has a black thumb. The neighbor gave me the tracs off his bobcat loader and I put them between the driveway and the yard for her some beds. they look great there ,now if she would get the grass out and plant some flowers in them. She works way too hard making dresses for a store in Shreveport, and doesn't get time to flower garden like she wants to.After all her back surgeries, she has to have her beds raised to work in them. After Easter I hope she gets some time to slow down.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> We are all staying in the same cabin. So, I'll let you know how it all shakes out. Lol.


I think the cabin will be shaking! It that sounds like fun! Who needs sleep anyway?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> Got out today, worked in garden. made two rows for tomatoes.
> I like to make high rows and dig with a post hole digger, down about a foot ,then fill hole with the wonderful by product from the five horses. I then roll weed block over this to keep the weeds down and cut holes in it to plant them. DW told me we may have a frost Wednesday morning so will wait to plant them. resting today I finished another scarf I will give to the music ministers wife. I took some photos of it and some of DW's shawl and will post later.


That`s great news karverr. It`s so wonderful to be outdoors again after a long cold winter isn`t it. 
The weather here has been so nice that I wore a tshirt and shorts for the first time this year. The sun felt wonderful on my arms and legs. And I`m making the most of it as we`re supposed to get a freeze up here in the mountains by Tuesday night.
I`m looking forward to seeing those pics


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> 'Power corrupts,... Absolute power corrupts....... absolutely...!


True - absolutely.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> That`s great news karverr. It`s so wonderful to be outdoors again after a long cold winter isn`t it.
> The weather here has been so nice that I wore a tshirt and shorts for the first time this year. The sun felt wonderful on my arms and legs. And I`m making the most of it as we`re supposed to get a freeze up here in the mountains by Tuesday night.
> I`m looking forward to seeing those pics


I really don't mind the cold except for getting out side. It was good to wear shorts and a "T" shirt. I need to get to work on more of my birds so I will have some for the farmers market in June. It's not going to get real cold here but there is a chance of frost this week.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

karverr said:


> Got out today, worked in garden. made two rows for tomatoes.
> I like to make high rows and dig with a post hole digger, down about a foot ,then fill hole with the wonderful by product from the five horses. I then roll weed block over this to keep the weeds down and cut holes in it to plant them. DW told me we may have a frost Wednesday morning so will wait to plant them. resting today I finished another scarf I will give to the music ministers wife. I took some photos of it and some of DW's shawl and will post later.


You've been busy!! So much accomplished. You must feel very good about all that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quizhttp://www.quizony.com/flower/index3.html I am a Daisy.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255825-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

